# Grateful, Thankful, Blessed:  our 25th Anniversary SeaWorld Celebration (Spring ’18 TR)



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hello everyone, a very warm  to my most recent trip report!   We’ve now been back for a full week, so it’s time to get this show on the road.






_(The very first post and there’s already been a cat meme .   I just can’t help myself )_

I’m never quite certain if introductions are even necessary at this _point (I’ve been on the Dis…..and posted numerous trip reports…..for quite some time now)_ but it also feels like I’m missing something important if I don’t give a brief rundown of who’s who.  So, for the benefit of anyone who might be reading along for the first time [I always hope there will be a new face or two in the crowd!], I’ll give you a brief overview of our travelling party.






This vacation it was just the two of us:  myself (Gina) and my husband, Steve.  We’re a pair of mid-40’s empty-nesters; Canadians by birth but currently living in Michigan.  While every trip is special, this one was particularly so as we were celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary.   While I don’t often feel old, it sure is weird to think we’ve been married for a whole quarter century! 






Our dates were May 4th through May 12th, 2018.   After a whirlwind start to 2018 which saw us purchase a home here in the USA and move in just 5 weeks before the trip, we were eager to indulge in a week of fun and relaxation……though we’re much better at the first than the latter .

We really need to take a lesson from this guy:






As those of you who have read my previous reports will know, we_* love*_ Orlando:  and when I say “Orlando”, I mean *ALL* of it.   Disney, Universal, SeaWorld……each are spectacular parks in their own unique way.  That said, the SeaWorld parks hold a particularly special place in our hearts, so we knew that’s where we wanted the focus of this vacation to be.  Having not visited the SeaWorld parks since December 2016 (we had taken a year off from SW as we maximized our Universal annual passes from last year) we were feeling a burning need to return.  It had been way too long since we’d been to our happy place.






So, in this report, you will read about our adventures at SeaWorld, Aquatica and Discovery Cove.  Thanks to an amazing friend (who I promised to tag in this first entry…… @chiamarie , here is your shout out! ) there was also an incredible Disney day to write about as we celebrated Cinco de Mayo and took in the Flower & Garden Festival at EPCOT.   You’ll hear about our visit to Disney Springs, our very* sweet* experience at the Wonderland Cookie Dough Café, and our stay at Sheraton Vistana Resort.  You’ll also get to “meet” a few other Disers, as we had the absolute pleasure of spending time not only with the beautiful @chiamarie , but also with @pattyw and her husband Joe and @JaxDad and his two kiddos (if anyone does NOT want me to post their photos in this report, please be sure you let me know……in no way do I want to cross anyone’s personal boundaries here).

There will be lots of photos shared……LOTS!!  .....and hopefully an abundance of fun chatter from my great readers.  The good folks that follow my threads are some of the most entertaining people I know .  So, don’t be shy!  Feel free to chime in at any point in time.  Questions, comments or requests for photos of my cats  are always welcome.

*Next up:  day 1.  Onward to Orlando!*


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I'm here. Sitting in the airport as we fly out shortly!


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

A new trip report!_


----------



## I-4Bound

Woo hoo! I'm in!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Yayyyyy! I’m here for the ride!


----------



## Raeven

Following along!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Welcome back, Gina! Your trip reports are a delight to read.  I'm particularly interested in this one since my family and I plan to visit the 3 Seaworld parks in November.


----------



## Penguinempress

Congratulations to you and Steve on 25 years together! Looking forward to reading all about your trip.


----------



## CoachZ

I too am following along. I so enjoy reading your trip reports! I’ll be in Orlando in 16 days, so I’m anxiously awaiting my vacation!


----------



## jaceraden

I'm in!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

MommyinHonduras said:


> I'm here. Sitting in the airport as we fly out shortly!





macraven said:


> _Woot!
> 
> A new trip report!_





I-4Bound said:


> Woo hoo! I'm in!





vrajewski10513 said:


> Yayyyyy! I’m here for the ride!





JenLanDisney said:


> Welcome back, Gina! Your trip reports are a delight to read.  I'm particularly interested in this one since my family and I plan to visit the 3 Seaworld parks in November.





Penguinempress said:


> Congratulations to you and Steve on 25 years together! Looking forward to reading all about your trip.





CoachZ said:


> I too am following along. I so enjoy reading your trip reports! I’ll be in Orlando in 16 days, so I’m anxiously awaiting my vacation!





jaceraden said:


> I'm in!



Welcome everyone!!  Thank you SO much for following along!   It's so much more fun to update when I know someone is actually reading .

@macraven , thanks for letting me have my trip report here.

@MommyinHonduras , safe travels to you and your family!!  Have an AWESOME trip!

@CoachZ , I'm so jealous!!  You'll be there in no time!!

@Penguinempress , thanks for the congrats .  I still cannot fathom that we've been together so long!!  I guess time really does fly when you're having fun! 

To all....there's an update coming up very soon.......stay tuned .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 4th:    Flying High *

For only the second time in any of our 15 trips, we didn’t have an early morning flight.  Normally, we are dragging our weary, bleary-eyed bodies out of bed at some sort of ungodly hour that has even the cats wishing we’d just turn out the lights and crawl back under the covers until at least the sun is starting to peek through .  With giving Frontier a try, however, we had a very civilized 2:11 pm departure [their only nonstop from DTW to MCO of the day]……so we could sleep until normal time, have a few hours to do some final tasks around the house.  We did up any remaining dirty laundry, vacuumed the house, changed the kitty litter, ran and emptied the dishwasher, and give the cats some extra love and attention before our town car was scheduled to arrive at 11 to whisk us off to the airport.  I have to say, while we enjoy arriving in Orlando as early as possible, it was unbelievably nice to have such a low-key, productive, un-rushed morning on a travel day .  Such a different experience!


We received a text from Motor City Transportation at 10:30 saying our driver was on his way, so we gave the cats a few treats and were ready at the door when Olu pulled in the driveway.  We have had Olu as our driver on previous trips, and I was SO glad to see him again:  he is such a fun, happy, jovial soul and the perfect person to see us off on our adventures.  He chattered and joked the whole way, which (especially now that we’ve moved a bit more southeast than we were before) is a crazy short commute……we are SO close to the airport here, it still feels so bizarre after years and years of driving to Toronto, Buffalo or Syracuse to fly.   I was a bit teary as we left the house (I know it sounds crazy, but I absolutely HATE leaving those cats alone for such a long stretch……I know how much they miss us when we’re gone ) so I was eternally grateful for his upbeat spirit.   He dropped us right at the door to the north terminal at Detroit Wayne International Airport, unloaded our bags, and wished us a great time.  He also gave us his personal cell so that we could contact him directly to book any future trips:  and you can rest assured that I promptly put it in my phone. 


Heading into the terminal, we found the Frontier desk to be closed and unstaffed, with a sign indicating that they would open 90 minutes prior to our scheduled flight departure.  With our earlier-than-scheduled pick-up and traffic and construction-free commute, we had nearly an hour to burn before dropping our bags and heading through the security checks.  We found a couple of seats nearby and opted to spend time on our phone and tablets while we people-watched and waited.  Steve shocked me by saying, _“Where’s your phone?  We need a photo!  You’re going to do a trip report again this time, right?”. _  Chock that up as earning major points in the “How you know your married the right guy” category .






It's a terrible photo, especially with all the back-lighting, but he was so sweet to want to document our send-off, I didn't have the heart to delete it.

By the time the Frontier desk opened up, I am not exaggerating when I say the entire plane was there waiting with their bags .  We moved quickly enough to the queue that we were about 1/3 of the way back in line, so our wait wasn’t too terrible…..and the Frontier staff were pretty efficient (not super friendly, but not stand-offish either).  Once we had checked our bags, we headed to security and wondered how bad the wait would be during the noon hour on a Friday:  we anticipated a huge backlog of travelers heading out for the weekend, but were happily surprised to see almost no wait at all .   Quite a difference from our early-morning flights, when security was usually backed up on both ends of the terminal with folks panicking about whether or not they’d make it to their gate in time.  While both of us made it through the screening without any issues or delays, our carry-on was flagged for inspection so we had to wait while they sorted through our belongings and swabbed for additional testing.  I’m not sure why, but one of our carry-ons always (and I mean ALWAYS) gets pulled aside for inspection, so this was neither a surprise nor a concern.  Once the TSA agent was satisfied that everything was fine (and I must note, he was super professional and kind…..nothing negative or unpleasant about his approach at all) we headed in search of some lunch before boarding.  Knowing that Frontier does not provide any kind of complimentary drinks or snacks, we figured we’d be best served to get on that plane with full stomachs.






Having had a good experience at the Coney Island on previous trips, and considering it was RIGHT across from our gate, it was an easy decision to make this our lunch stop.  We also liked that it was table service rather than fast food:  now that our vacation had officially started, we wanted to be as lazy as possible. 






Full disclosure:  I was not super diligent at taking food photos on this trip, and I’m not sure why ……so dining pics will be a little bit hit and miss.  But, I did start off on the right foot at least, and managed to capture a few photos of our Coney Island vittles.  Steve had a MASSIVE club sandwich with a side salad:






…..while I had chicken tenders and fries. 






We both stuck with waters to drink (always a little careful about having happy stomachs before being trapped on a plane for 2+ hours), and our server was kind enough to fill our SeaWorld refillable cup with a fresh supply of ice water while we paid our bill.  Service was super quick (another one of the reasons we really like this restaurant) and the food was perfectly good, especially for an airport diner.   At right around $25 with tax and tip, it was a decent value and we left stuffed.  We gathered our belongings and waddled over to find a seat at our gate and wait for our call to board. 






Since Frontier was a new airline for us we had no idea what their boarding process would be, but our boarding passes said “Zone 1” and our upgrade to the Works Package on flight purchase indicated we would receive priority boarding, so we assumed we’d be among the first on the plane.   Which, we noted, had arrived at the gate and was unloading passengers from wherever it had come.    Always happy when things roll along right on schedule! 






We settled into a spot by the charging outlets so we could top up the power on our phones and tablet before departure.    Within a few minutes, we heard a noise outside and then all of a sudden, Mother Nature went WILD .






Seriously, one minute it was fine and the next it was this crazy monsoon that ripped through with winds that carried the rain sideways and looked like it would push the plane right along with it.  It raged for maybe 15-20 minutes (during which it completely flooded the tarmac) and then as quickly as it started, it stopped .


So weird.


My work colleagues both texted right around that time to wish us a great trip, so I asked them about the weather at the office.  The both said the sun was shining .  I think they thought I had gone a little crazy when I told them about the freakish rainstorm until I texted them the photo.  Perhaps it was just an oddly localized system after all.


Thankfully, all was calm by the time they began boarding passengers on flight 1669.  They started with Elite members and passengers requiring assistance, then followed with families who had children under the age of 3 (which was a significant amount of folks……considering we were all heading to Orlando, the most family-friendly destination on the planet, that’s not really surprising).  Then, they boarded anyone who purchased their Works Package, so with a little bit of trepidation and nervousness (we are such a pair of old poops, we hate change!) we made our way into the plane.


Quite side explanation for anyone who didn’t read my PTR (which can be found here, if you want to visit it: https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...disney-ptr-counting-down-to-may-2018.3655226/ ), we are Jetblue veterans through and through.  They have been our go-to airline FOR YEARS.   Unfortunately for us, they don’t offer non-stops to Orlando from Detroit, so if we fly Jetblue for our Orlando trips, we either need to take a connecting flight (not ideal) or fly into Fort Lauderdale and drive to Orlando (also not ideal…..and to be fair, we tried this for two trips before we decided there HAD to be a better option).  Our non-stop options from Detroit are Delta (crazy expensive) or Frontier.  Much to my boss’ dismay (her husband works for Delta ) we opted to try the much more budget-friendly Frontier, and hoped for the best.


Through Frontier’s Work’s Package, you get to select any seat you want on the plane with no additional fee.  Before purchasing, I had researched what the “best” seats were according to Seat Guru for that specific aircraft, and had went with their recommendation of Row 13, an exit row and one of their “Stretch Seats” (normally a $45 per person, per direction upcharge…..which made the Works Package oh-so-worth-it all on its own).  As most of you know, Steve is a BIG guy (6’ 4” tall, broad shouldered, and 300 pounds) so airplanes can be a real source of discomfort for him.  Jetblue’s Even More Space seats had been a must-do upgrade for us on all previous trips, and we just hoped that Frontier’s Stretch Seats would be a decent equivalent.  We had heard many a horror story about Frontier (how uncomfortable their seats were, how they nickel and dime you to death as they charge for every little thing, etc.) so we were managing our expectations.  We just kept reminding ourselves….


_It’s only just over two hours in the air._


_Once we land, at least we’ll be in Orlando…..much better than a 3+ hour drive from the Fort Lauderdale airport had we opted to fly Jetblue._

Imagine our surprise, then, we found our seats and saw ALL THIS LEG ROOM!!! 






Not only could Steve stretch his big body completely out, but I couldn’t even reach the seat back pocket in front of me (neither with my hands or my toes as I slouched down in the seat) without getting up out of the chair.  Frontier officially wins the Leg Room Award.  Seriously awesome.






Now that said, the seats were a little narrower than Jetblue (which didn’t bother me at all……I still had tons of room……but had Steve feeling a bit of a “squeeze”) and not nearly as padded (though the Stretch Seats were much more cushioned than the regular seats, which had almost no padding at all).  Other than that, we can’t find anything to criticize. 


We thought we’d miss having TVs to watch, but honestly, we didn’t miss them even a little.  The flight was short (pilots had us on the ground in 2 hour and 5 minutes!), we were pretty comfy, and our big meal before boarding kept us full and content enough that we didn’t even eat any of the snacks we had packed for the journey.  Staff were accommodating and efficient, and we could have purchased quite a nice selection of beverages or food if we had so chosen.   Steve snoozed most of the way and I alternated between napping and reading (the current issue of O, the Oprah Magazine, had arrived just a couple of days earlier, so it promptly went in the carry on).  Other passengers were quiet and friendly (even all the little folks on board, bless their hearts!) and before we knew it, they announced that we were preparing to land.   We touched down as smoothly as we took to the skies, and before we knew it, we were inside the terminal.


*Time to get those bags, pick up the rental car, and make our way “home”.*


----------



## verleniahall

I'M IN! I'm currently re-reading your TR from the holidays at Universal/Sea World fro 2016 - I have been reading portions of it to my DH and we are doing NYE in Orlando just from the holiday stuff you mentioned! (and we are doing the Capone Dinner this year from you recomendation as well!)


----------



## Penguinempress

Wow, that is a LOT of legroom! Like you, I'm a loyal JetBlue customer - we've always flown Jetblue from Buffalo to Orlando and have had great experiences. Now I'm planning a trip to Vegas in the fall (10 year anniversary!) and my only non-stop options are Southwest (their 'free for all' seating makes me nervous!) or Westjet out of Toronto. Both options seem unappealing and after flying Jetblue all the time, I'm getting a bit of culture shock ("What do you mean, I have to PAY to pick my seat? No seatback screens? WHAT?!") But I'm glad your Frontier experience was a positive one! I love the feeling of arriving at MCO and knowing you have a whole fabulous vacation stretching out ahead of you!


----------



## I-4Bound

Aw, I think that's a great picture of you and Steve! I like your Vistana shirt; bet the staff at the resort got a kick out of it! We always drive for our vacations, so it's always interesting to me to read airport stories. I wish we could be in Orlando in 2 hours! But, it's only about a 7 hour drive for us.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am in  ...I can't wait to read more. I am very interested in the Vistana Resort. We are going to stay there next June for our Discovery Cove/Sea World trip! I have always been  bad about food pics but I am going to try harder on my next report! We are loyal to Jet Blue also. We try Southwest for the first  time last year because of really good deals. I think I liked Jet Blue better. However, this is our driving trip in June

I know about the kitties. We have many and I feel so guilty leaving them even for a few days. It's funny I have a couple of them that ignore us for a bit to let us know they are upset with us. Overall with in about 20 minutes they are all snuggles.


----------



## Monykalyn

So glad Frontier worked out! I have to drive 3 hours for them but for budget or quick trips (and catching $39 fares each way) it made it very easy to visit my dd last fall (think I saw her more at Disney than I ever do when she’s so much closer home at college lol). 

WooHoo to another Gina trip report Currently in line for Soarin waiting out rain and for our Behind The Seeds tour.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Here!  Can’t wait to hear all about your trip.


----------



## pattyw

I'm here, Gina!! Can't wait to hear all the details!  I'm fine with our photos being posted here!! What a wonderful evening we had!! Joe really hit it off with Steve!


----------



## Inhislove

I somehow missed the PTR- so excited to hear how your trip went!! Congratulations on 25 years! I’m sitting in SVR right now, as extended family is staying here this week (we live an hour away). Your photos helped convince them to book here and we are enjoying our first visit!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> I'M IN! I'm currently re-reading your TR from the holidays at Universal/Sea World fro 2016 - I have been reading portions of it to my DH and we are doing NYE in Orlando just from the holiday stuff you mentioned! (and we are doing the Capone Dinner this year from you recomendation as well!)



Welcome aboard, verlenia!    Glad to have you reading along!
You are going to LOVE Orlando during the holiday season.  It's busy, but oh-so-awesome  .....especially SeaWorld.  Their Christmas festivities are second to none!!    

I also think you'll have a blast at Capone's.  If at all possible, pay the small additional fee for the VIP upgrade....its absolutely worth it.  Better seating, access to the lounge before the show for a free drink, free appetizers/snacks, and free gambling....and a souvenir shot glass to take home.  Plus, you get first access to the buffet.  Just be sure to come hungry! (and perhaps consider Ubering, as alcohol is unlimited, and not having to drive means you can enjoy all the 'refreshments' you want ).



Penguinempress said:


> Wow, that is a LOT of legroom! Like you, I'm a loyal JetBlue customer - we've always flown Jetblue from Buffalo to Orlando and have had great experiences. Now I'm planning a trip to Vegas in the fall (10 year anniversary!) and my only non-stop options are Southwest (their 'free for all' seating makes me nervous!) or Westjet out of Toronto. Both options seem unappealing and after flying Jetblue all the time, I'm getting a bit of culture shock ("What do you mean, I have to PAY to pick my seat? No seatback screens? WHAT?!") But I'm glad your Frontier experience was a positive one! I love the feeling of arriving at MCO and knowing you have a whole fabulous vacation stretching out ahead of you!



One of my coworkers is a huge fan of Southwest, and my dislike of their open seating process drives her bonkers.  I am sure she thinks I'm a control freak, but gosh darn it.....I don't want any question or debate about where I'm going to sit!  Southwest gets a lot of love, but they'll have to change their seating and boarding processes before I give them a try.

I do know lots of folks who are huge fans of Westjet, though.  I honestly think you would have a good in-flight experience with them (though I am not sure if things like TV's are the norm on their planes......and I know baggage is an extra cost).  I hear their crews are pretty consistently great people.

Congrats on the big upcoming anniversary!  I've never been to Vegas, but I'd love to venture there just once to experience it!



I-4Bound said:


> Aw, I think that's a great picture of you and Steve! I like your Vistana shirt; bet the staff at the resort got a kick out of it! We always drive for our vacations, so it's always interesting to me to read airport stories. I wish we could be in Orlando in 2 hours! But, it's only about a 7 hour drive for us.



I bought that shirt on our very first stay there in.....2012?  2013?  Haven't seen them at the Marketplace since (what a shame, I'd love to buy a new one).  The staff at the Welcome Center were all agog when we checked in, oohing and aahhing about _"Oh, you must have been an owner a LONG time, because we've never even seen those shirts!".  _Pretty sure this will be the last vacation I'll wear it on, as its almost reached the stage that it needs to be retired to a gardening shirt  but it needed one more trip "home" first .

If I was only 7 hours from Orlando, heck I'd be there at least 5 times a year!    How awesome it must be to hop in the car after breakfast and be there in time for dinner.  You are SO fortunte!


bobbie68 said:


> Hi I am in  ...I can't wait to read more. I am very interested in the Vistana Resort. We are going to stay there next June for our Discovery Cove/Sea World trip! I have always been  bad about food pics but I am going to try harder on my next report! We are loyal to Jet Blue also. We try Southwest for the first  time last year because of really good deals. I think I liked Jet Blue better. However, this is our driving trip in June
> 
> I know about the kitties. We have many and I feel so guilty leaving them even for a few days. It's funny I have a couple of them that ignore us for a bit to let us know they are upset with us. Overall with in about 20 minutes they are all snuggles.



Welcome bobbie, so glad to have you joining in once again! 

I am so glad I'm not the only one who gets the blues when leaving the animals behind.  I know I'm a little nutty where they're concerned, but in my defense, I'm their momma....and if your momma doesn't worry and fret over you, who will?  What can I say, but that I have a soft spot for kids, animals, and the elderly.  And chocolate .  But, that's not quite the same ..

How long will the drive be for you?  I think it is close to 23 hours or so from Metro Detroit.  I am always impressed by those hearty folks who can brave such a long journey......I'm pretty sure Steve and I would both be crazy by the time we pulled into the Vistana .



Monykalyn said:


> So glad Frontier worked out! I have to drive 3 hours for them but for budget or quick trips (and catching $39 fares each way) it made it very easy to visit my dd last fall (think I saw her more at Disney than I ever do when she’s so much closer home at college lol).
> 
> WooHoo to another Gina trip report Currently in line for Soarin waiting out rain and for our Behind The Seeds tour.



I saw on your Facebook that you were back in Orlando, you lucky girl!  I had another one of those "I wanna be Monica!!" moments .

From what I've seen, its been a rather soggy week in central Florida.  Here's hoping the sun shines for the rest of your trip .  How was the Behind the Seeds tour?  I would love to do that someday.....I adore Living with the Land!



Gr8t Fan said:


> Here!  Can’t wait to hear all about your trip.


  Thanks for joining in!



pattyw said:


> I'm here, Gina!! Can't wait to hear all the details!  I'm fine with our photos being posted here!! What a wonderful evening we had!! Joe really hit it off with Steve!



Thank you for being okay with posting your pics .  I know we chatted about it before you left the villa, but wanted to give y'all one last opportunity to opt out in case you had a change of heart after you left.  I didn't want you to feel pressured at all just because I was all excited .

It was marvelous that our two men meshed so well!  Both such good sports to indulge us with a meet-up .... I love the fact that while many people's first thought would be "that's so weird!", they were happy to take the _*What the heck, why not?*_ approach.  Hopefully next time the stars align and our dates overlap, we'll be able to work in a dinner together or a night on the town.  



Inhislove said:


> I somehow missed the PTR- so excited to hear how your trip went!! Congratulations on 25 years! I’m sitting in SVR right now, as extended family is staying here this week (we live an hour away). Your photos helped convince them to book here and we are enjoying our first visit!


A big , my friend!  So sorry you missed out on the PTR chatter (that poor thread bounced around so much, I'm not surprised you didn't see it as it continually changed location) but I'm thrilled you're here now.  Hopefully this thread will be a little more stationary than the other!!

So happy to hear your family is having a great first stay at SVR .  What section of the resort are they in?


----------



## Inhislove

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A big , my friend!  So sorry you missed out on the PTR chatter (that poor thread bounced around so much, I'm not surprised you didn't see it as it continually changed location) but I'm thrilled you're here now.  Hopefully this thread will be a little more stationary than the other!!
> 
> So happy to hear your family is having a great first stay at SVR .  What section of the resort are they in?



They are in Lakes Building 4, and our kids enjoyed both the Lakes and Fountains looks in the rain this afternoon.

I wish we would’ve seen your plans, because it would’ve been fun to join the meet-up! We have a sweet reason for not being aware of forums in January- a new addition!


----------



## tgropp

As usual, I am Enjoying this trip report.


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome aboard, verlenia!    Glad to have you reading along!
> You are going to LOVE Orlando during the holiday season.  It's busy, but oh-so-awesome  .....especially SeaWorld.  Their Christmas festivities are second to none!!
> 
> I also think you'll have a blast at Capone's.  If at all possible, pay the small additional fee for the VIP upgrade....its absolutely worth it.  Better seating, access to the lounge before the show for a free drink, free appetizers/snacks, and free gambling....and a souvenir shot glass to take home.  Plus, you get first access to the buffet.  Just be sure to come hungry! (and perhaps consider Ubering, as alcohol is unlimited, and not having to drive means you can enjoy all the 'refreshments' you want ).?



We were planning on it! DH doesn’t drink when we go out, so it will just be me!!


----------



## dalmatian7

Subbing.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip. I really wish we had the option of a discount carrier from our local airport as it is we usually end up connecting through DWT on Delta.  Ill wave the next time we fly over. The first time we ever went to DWT we were hit with a freak rainstorm too. It was scary enough with a green sky that we moved away from the Windows. It also resulted in a canceled flight and us driving to our destination ( not Orlando)   The joys of travel!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> From what I've seen, its been a rather soggy week in central Florida. Here's hoping the sun shines for the rest of your trip . How was the Behind the Seeds tour? I would love to do that someday.....I adore Living with the Land


Just the one day in parks - kiddo starts second DCP Monday. She likes for one of us to make that long long drive with her. Still have days on a non expiring ticket (I have AP) and with nothing else to do- Flower &Garden!  We actually ducked into Land to escape coming rain and spontaneously signed up for seeds tour- ended up with some pixie dust as the cm recognized my DD from a class last fall and gev her CM discount. Time to kill so we hopped into Soarin line (waited 26 minutes-line was over 60 when we got off).
The Seeds tour was great! I'm a gardner though so I really enjoy that stuff. Plus it's so cool to see the boats go by while you get to be in the areas lol!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Inhislove said:


> View attachment 323648
> 
> They are in Lakes Building 4, and our kids enjoyed both the Lakes and Fountains looks in the rain this afternoon.
> 
> I wish we would’ve seen your plans, because it would’ve been fun to join the meet-up! We have a sweet reason for not being aware of forums in January- a new addition!



CONGRATULATIONS to you !!!  What a beautiful babe!  Her name is .... ?  Can't think of a more wonderful reason to take a break from the boards .

We will have to see if October works to say hello.....I've actually been working on the preliminary details for fall over the last few days.   If Steve can get his vacation dates approved this week, I'll purchase airfare and we can start making firm plans.  Tentatively, we are looking at October 26th through November 3.



tgropp said:


> As usual, I am Enjoying this trip report.



 , my friend!  So glad to have you joining us once again!



verleniahall said:


> We were planning on it! DH doesn’t drink when we go out, so it will just be me!!



Ah, good!  I can't wait to hear how you like it!



dalmatian7 said:


> Subbing.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip. I really wish we had the option of a discount carrier from our local airport as it is we usually end up connecting through DWT on Delta.  Ill wave the next time we fly over. The first time we ever went to DWT we were hit with a freak rainstorm too. It was scary enough with a green sky that we moved away from the Windows. It also resulted in a canceled flight and us driving to our destination ( not Orlando)   The joys of travel!!!



  So happy to have you back reading along again!

I hear you on the travel "joys" .  If its not wacky weather, its something else!!  (like the reason we were delayed on our way home, which was not related to weather.....more on that later!)



Monykalyn said:


> Just the one day in parks - kiddo starts second DCP Monday. She likes for one of us to make that long long drive with her. Still have days on a non expiring ticket (I have AP) and with nothing else to do- Flower &Garden!  We actually ducked into Land to escape coming rain and spontaneously signed up for seeds tour- ended up with some pixie dust as the cm recognized my DD from a class last fall and gev her CM discount. Time to kill so we hopped into Soarin line (waited 26 minutes-line was over 60 when we got off).
> The Seeds tour was great! I'm a gardner though so I really enjoy that stuff. Plus it's so cool to see the boats go by while you get to be in the areas lol!



Aw, so nice to have that time with your DD before she's away for another spell.  Time in the parks is just a happy bonus!

Glad to hear you enjoyed the tour.  And yay for an unexpected discount!  That's my kind of pixie dust!


----------



## Inhislove

Her name is Arianna Faith


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Inhislove said:


> Her name is Arianna Faith



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina - is your next trip THIS October??


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Day 1:  Our Home Away From Home*

Normally by the time we deplane, someone's getting a little bit salty .  Our customary early departures generally start to wear on us by the time our feet hit Florida soil, and one (or both) of us often become a tad on the touchy side .  With not having to be up super early this time, though, we were both in high spirits and feeling remarkably well rested despite it being a travel day.  As we waited for our baggage to come spinning down the carousel, we even remarked to each other about how civilized the day had felt so far.  Everything had rolled along super smoothly and we were both in merry moods .

Our bags were among the first out, so we were soon trundling off to Alamo to pick up our rental vehicle.   I had completed everything online in advance of our departure so that we could just go straight to the garage, and (as always with Alamo!) the whole process was wonderfully quick and simple.  I let Steve choose the vehicle, and he was elated to get a Dodge Journey (the same vehicle he drives at home).  






It had fewer options, of course (most rentals aren't generally fully loaded) but all the important buttons (to adjust the seats, the mirrors, the temperature, etc.) were all in the same places, so we tossed the luggage in the back, flashed the pick-up ticket, drivers licenses and credit card at the gate, and we were on our way into the Florida sunshine before you could say "Vacation" .

Traffic was wonderfully civilized on the drive to the resort and we were there super quickly.  We have been so often that we don't even need the GPS to guide us any longer.....we carry it with us on our trips (just in case we want to go exploring and don't want to deplete the batteries on our phones), but didn't even bother to hook it up for that short commute.  We patted ourselves on the back for making the decision to give Frontier a try and fly into Orlando instead of Fort Lauderdale.  It was SO nice to be pulling into the Vistana within an hour after landing! 

Check-in was fairly swift as well.  There was only one family before us in line and a full slate of customer service representatives serving guests, so our wait was minimal.  We had a very chatty staffer at the Welcome Center, but we appreciated his efforts to be jovial and enjoyed the animated verbal exchange as "Antonio" prepared our keys and provided us with the information on our villa location.  We were very pleased to have had our specific requests (submitted via email to the pre-arrival coordinator in advance of our stay) all honored:  we would be in a top floor Fountains villa, close to the pool, in building 31.  We scheduled our owners update meeting at the sales desk (we had already decided before arrival that we'd give them the 75 minutes of our time that they asked for in exchange for a pre-paid Visa card, a light saber, and a princess wand) and were on our way immediately thereafter to locate our villa and get settled in.






We each grabbed a suitcase and headed up the stairs to check out Villa 1511.  First impressions were great.....it smelled clean and fresh and had been well readied by housekeeping.






Having owned and vacationed here for many trips now, there were no surprises in either the layout, space or decor.     We had a spacious dining and living area:











A well-equipped kitchen:






A spacious second bedroom with two queen beds (which, sadly, sat empty this trip):






The second bathroom had a full shower, toilet and sink:






The master bedroom featured a king bed with a walk-out to the screened in balcony:






The master ensuite boasted a separate shower, toilet and sink on one side:






.....and a jet tub on the opposite side of the room:






The dressing area outside of the master ensuite was _*my*_ space . It has its own sink, dual mirrors, and lots of counter space for all the stuff I bring along (and half the time, don't use ):






Our balcony (completely screened in) was well appointed with a table, 4 chairs, a ceiling fan and direct access down a second set of stairs to the pool area:






Being on the third floor, we had treetop views from the balcony:






....and this view from the master bedroom:






When it was time to hit the pool, we were definitely not far from the fun!  

Since we had made good time in both getting to the resort and checking in at the Welcome Center, we opted to take the time to get unpacked and fully settled in before heading out for some dinner.   Steve handled his things and I took care of mine ..... and with the prospect of dinner and pool time to motivate us (it had now been a long time since our lunch at the airport, and the pool view from the master suite was beckoning us to the hot tub!) we were done in record time .

*The balance of our first day is next.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Gina - is your next trip THIS October??



Yes ma'am!  Tentatively October 26th to November 3.


----------



## chiamarie

. You are welcome to post whatever.  I think I'm in a couple of photos!

And now I'll start leaving the same comments I did on the Facebook.....


That photo-bomber  in your pic eating at the airport still gets me!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes ma'am!  Tentatively October 26th to November 3.



We are going to be there Oct 27 - Nov 4th!!


----------



## east_coaster

I’ve never posted on your trip reports before, but I love reading them! Looking forward to reading all about your adventures outside the Disney bubble!


----------



## KsGiGi

Yipee!!  Excited to read about your latest trip!


----------



## BadgerGirl84

I found your report--yay! Thank you so much for your frontier review. We fly from Milwaukee and typically take Southwest and have always had an excellent experience. Frontier has a few non-stops from our city as well but we've never tried them yet with our family. Their prices (even after all the add-ons) tempt me!

We were at Epcot on Cinco de Mayo too! It was the last day of our trip. We took our girls (4,2 and 1) to Akershus for the first time and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yay for new TR! I can't wait to read about Discovery Cove (as I have still never been)

Also, I love JetBlue. It's my go-to airline for whenever I (very rarely) fly


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> . You are welcome to post whatever.  I think I'm in a couple of photos!
> 
> And now I'll start leaving the same comments I did on the Facebook.....
> 
> That photo-bomber  in your pic eating at the airport still gets me!



Ah, there's more than a few pics of your beautiful face .  Have I mentioned lately how much I appreciated you being such a good sport about my photo habit?
I'm still a bit ashamed that neither of us even saw the photobomber until you mentioned it .... we are so unobservant .  I gotta wonder if she was trying to be in the picture, or just happened to be in the wrong place at the right time? 



verleniahall said:


> We are going to be there Oct 27 - Nov 4th!!



Well, how's that for our dates aligning almost perfectly?   Maybe we can set up a Dismeet at some point during our week!  



east_coaster said:


> I’ve never posted on your trip reports before, but I love reading them! Looking forward to reading all about your adventures outside the Disney bubble!



Thank you so much @east_coaster , and a big welcome to the thread!   I am so happy you're joining in on the chatter.....we always have a great group here, so don't be shy!  


KsGiGi said:


> Yipee!!  Excited to read about your latest trip!


  Awesome to have you along once again!



BadgerGirl84 said:


> I found your report--yay! Thank you so much for your frontier review. We fly from Milwaukee and typically take Southwest and have always had an excellent experience. Frontier has a few non-stops from our city as well but we've never tried them yet with our family. Their prices (even after all the add-ons) tempt me!
> 
> We were at Epcot on Cinco de Mayo too! It was the last day of our trip. We took our girls (4,2 and 1) to Akershus for the first time and really enjoyed it.



Hey there @BadgerGirl84 !  Glad to have you joining in! 

I had thought that Epcot would be PACKED that day, considering it was a weekend and the Flower & Garden Festival (which means the park can get pretty congested with locals), but honestly.....it was AMAZING!  So glad you guys had a great time as well.  The only real crowds we saw all day were at the Mexican Pavilion.....apparently we all had the same idea  .

Weren't the topiaries simply GORGEOUS????  I just can't get over how beautiful their displays are......_take-your-breath-away_ pretty.

I am so glad your little ones enjoyed Akershus.  I hope you got lots of pictures of your little princesses with their favorite princesses! 



Joanna71985 said:


> Yay for new TR! I can't wait to read about Discovery Cove (as I have still never been)
> 
> Also, I love JetBlue. It's my go-to airline for whenever I (very rarely) fly



Ah Joanna, you'll have to give it a go sometime .  There's no place like it in Orlando!  The passmember rates are pretty decent, too.....especially when everything from food to sunscreen is included.

I still hold out hope that Jetblue will someday begin offering nonstops from Detroit to Orlando.  While Frontier was a perfectly acceptable replacement, I'd book Jetblue in a heartbeat if a nonstop to MCO was an option.


----------



## verleniahall

sent you a convo Gina!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just started reading your trip reports and love them!!!  I'm a fellow crazy canuck ( live in Northern Alberta )  and we are also celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary as well.  I was promised a honeymoon trip for our 25th anniversary...but our DD is now engaged and getting married Next May in Mexico.  So needless to say, I don't think our honeymoon trip will happen in the next year.   But I will get a warm holiday which will be great.  So glad to have found this trip report and able to comment and follow along


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Here at last..... Sounds like a perfect start and the SVR looks good as ever. The leg room was great for Steve on the plane.  I too love the space, so at Christmas we have 1 week at POFQ and 2 weeks offsite so we can spread out for a bit!

Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## RocketCityMama

I am here I am here! I missed the update on the pretrip report, not sure why I don't get notifications on here most of the time! Anyway, glad you had an awesome trip and am excited to read all about it!  We leave in 6 days so I may miss some of it until we return early/mid June but I will be sure to catch up soon! <3


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ah Joanna, you'll have to give it a go sometime .  There's no place like it in Orlando!  The passmember rates are pretty decent, too.....especially when everything from food to sunscreen is included.
> 
> I still hold out hope that Jetblue will someday begin offering nonstops from Detroit to Orlando.  While Frontier was a perfectly acceptable replacement, I'd book Jetblue in a heartbeat if a nonstop to MCO was an option.



I'm hoping to go in the next few months! If I can swing it, I'd love to go on a weekday next month (or if not, hope to go in Aug/Sept)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that they do!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 4th, the ending:    all was calm, all was bright.*

With the suitcases emptied, we felt settled in and very relaxed.  Not at all weary, just calm and extremely chill .  Steve even turned off his phone….which, all on its own, created an aura of peacefulness that we don’t normally get a chance to enjoy.  His work tends contact him 24/7 with issues and problems, so being “unplugged” felt like a vacation all on its own .


We briefly tossed around our options for dinner, and by mutual agreement we decided to head just up the 535 to the Crossroads and keep, at least partly, with day-one tradition:  Sweet Tomatoes was calling our name.   Neither one of us was craving anything heavy or greasy; instead we were yearning for something more low-key and mellow yet still satisfying.  Normally, Sweet Tomatoes is the first meal we enjoy after our arrival, typically for a hearty but healthy lunch after an early morning flight.    We had never been there for dinner before, so this would be a first for us. 


It was definitely busier at Sweet Tomatoes than we had ever seen it before, enough so that it was almost a challenge to find an empty table.  That always cheers me a little at a buffet restaurant.  The food tends to be better when the restaurant is busier, as it doesn’t sit for long periods of time .  Lots of food being hauled away on customer plates, and fresh stuff being brought out.


The monthly flavor theme, not surprisingly, was Mexican.  With Cinco de Mayo the following day (and seemingly quite a big deal in the southern USA), we rather expected that many of the dishes would have a bit of a spicy flair.  I’m not a huge fan of spicy foods, but there were still lots of old standbys for me to enjoy.  For the first time, I tried one of their baked potatoes:  something that I love but always seems too heavy for our lunch visits, but perfectly fitting for an evening meal.  Topped with fresh chili (spicy-flavorful but not spicy-hot) and some shredded cheese, and it was a big YUM.






Since it was vacation and calories don’t count , I also indulged in a couple (okay, maybe a couple times two ) of their warm mini muffins.  These things are my absolute favorite Sweet Tomatoes treat:  if I could, I’d pack my purse full of them and smuggle a supply back to the villa.  I truly wish they’d offer some sort of ability to purchase a dozen to-go:  I’d be first in line to purchase a sack .  Sweet Tomatoes, you’re sitting on a gold mine and don’t even know it.






We both finished off with a frosty treat from their create-your-own sundae bar.  I achieved the perfect balance of ice cream and toppings with a base of vanilla soft serve adorned with a crown of both hot fudge and hot caramel sauces.  Since I was already going whole hog, I allowed myself to be lavish with the crushed cookie toppings .   As a wise man once said…..YOLO!   (and I totally rationalized that I’d walk off that gluttony over the course of the week)






We used a coupon that we downloaded from the internet, which meant that this delicious meal (which included two unlimited beverages) came to a whopping $25 plus tax.  So inexpensive, I honestly almost felt badly using the coupon .


Almost .

We moaned and groaned a bit as we shuffled back to the rental vehicle:  we were SO full.  We decided to walk off a bit of our overindulgences before heading back to the resort, and ran a couple of errands on our way.    We stopped at one of the souvenir stores on 535 to pick up matching t-shirts for our Disney day the next morning, and at Walgreens to purchase a supply of necessities that we like to have on hand at the villa:  bottled water, laundry soap, a few snack items, and of course, some adult refreshments.   The hot tub is always relaxing, but even more so with a cold beverage or two.  Gotta keep hydrated in the Florida heat .


Back at the resort, we tossed the drinks into the fridge and made a quick change into our swimsuits.   I was just tying up my hair when my phone jangled, and I noted with a bit of concern that it was our Pet Nanny.  We had expected that she would check in at some point….the photos and texts on each visit are some of the things I love about their service……but I was a tad surprised that Morgan was opting to call when we had only left earlier that morning.  While I was relieved to learn that all was well with the cats (and texts a few minutes later had their adorable furry faces filling my phone screen), she wanted us to know that our house was apparently out of power .  The bizarre, freakish storm that had ripped through the airport earlier in the afternoon had blown through our neighborhood a short time later, obviously knocking down some power lines as it continued its path northward.  She just wanted to make us aware, and asked if there was anything we wanted done for the cats considering the unexpected circumstances.  We assured her they’d be fine, and predicted that the electricity would be back on by the time she arrived to give them fresh food and a littler clean-up the following morning. 


It’s probably a good thing that I didn’t have any foresight on that first night of how that issue would play out , otherwise it would have dampened the joy of our inaugural night in Orlando.  More on that as this trip report unfolds.

Heading down to the Fountains pool area, we found that they were featuring a dive in movie in honor of “May the 4th"   :






I thought it was a fun touch on the Vistana’s part .

We headed up behind the waterfall and gratefully sank into the therapeutic heat and bubbles of the upper hot tub.   We enjoyed some friendly conversation with two other families…..ironically, one from Ontario and one from Michigan, both of whom were headed home the next day……until our muscles were so relaxed that we feared we wouldn’t be able to walk back up the stairs to our third floor digs.    We intentionally turned at a reasonable time – shortly after 11 pm – knowing we were going to meet @chiamarie at Epcot for park opening.   Sleep came quickly and easy for both of us:  it had been the most stress-free start of any trip we’d taken this far.

*Coming up:  topiaries, margaritas, and strapping on my big-girl panties at EPCOT!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> sent you a convo Gina!



Steve and I both got our autumn vacation dates approved today by our respective employers .  Now we can go full speed ahead with the planning!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just started reading your trip reports and love them!!!  I'm a fellow crazy canuck ( live in Northern Alberta )  and we are also celebrating our 25 wedding anniversary as well.  I was promised a honeymoon trip for our 25th anniversary...but our DD is now engaged and getting married Next May in Mexico.  So needless to say, I don't think our honeymoon trip will happen in the next year.   But I will get a warm holiday which will be great.  So glad to have found this trip report and able to comment and follow along


, @Pumpkin1172 !  So great to have you along!  

Happy 25th to you and your DH, and a big congratulations to your daughter!  I can't think of a better reason to postpone a trip to Orlando than to see your little girl wed her prince in such a lovely tropical destination!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Here at last..... Sounds like a perfect start and the SVR looks good as ever. The leg room was great for Steve on the plane.  I too love the space, so at Christmas we have 1 week at POFQ and 2 weeks offsite so we can spread out for a bit!
> 
> Looking forward to your next update.



Well, its about time you finally showed up .   

I hear ya on the need for space.  One week in a hotel room is all I'd be able to stand, too.   Remind me again, where did you pick for your offsite lodging?  My brain has gone to mush, apparently .



RocketCityMama said:


> I am here I am here! I missed the update on the pretrip report, not sure why I don't get notifications on here most of the time! Anyway, glad you had an awesome trip and am excited to read all about it!  We leave in 6 days so I may miss some of it until we return early/mid June but I will be sure to catch up soon! <3


You guys must be getting SO excited!!    Especially when y'all have so much to celebrate.  A big congratulations to your beautiful young lady on her graduation!  Her grad pics were stunning!!

Hopefully all the rainy weather passes by the time you arrive.  I can't believe how wet it has been in Orlando this week .  Surely you'll be in for an abundance of sunshine once the precipitation finally moves on.  



Joanna71985 said:


> I'm hoping to go in the next few months! If I can swing it, I'd love to go on a weekday next month (or if not, hope to go in Aug/Sept)
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed that they do!



Just be prepared, one you go once, you'll be yearning to go back again.  It's habit forming!


----------



## verleniahall

YIPPIE!!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Very nice start to a trip. I thought of you guys when we drove by your resort this weekend. Someday maybe our dates will align lol! Although I told DH no big trips next year to save for our France trip in 2020.
When DD and I were trying to decide what to do Sunday I even looked up Capones mystery dinner- solely due to your trip reports! Ultimately we decided to just hang out as neither of us ended up feeling great. 
And happy anniversary again!


----------



## juniorbugman

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Seriously, one minute it was fine and the next it was this crazy monsoon that ripped through with winds that carried the rain sideways and looked like it would push the plane right along with it. It raged for maybe 15-20 minutes (during which it completely flooded the tarmac) and then as quickly as it started, it stopped .
> 
> 
> So weird.





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It’s probably a good thing that I didn’t have any foresight on that first night of how that issue would play out , otherwise it would have dampened the joy of our inaugural night in Orlando. More on that as this trip report unfolds.


Well after re-reading your dates I can understand what will probably be happening at home.  I will comment later when you get to that part so that I don't spoil the party but I know what was happening here in Ontario so I can only guess what was happening at home.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You guys must be getting SO excited!!    Especially when y'all have so much to celebrate.  A big congratulations to your beautiful young lady on her graduation!  Her grad pics were stunning!!
> 
> Hopefully all the rainy weather passes by the time you arrive.  I can't believe how wet it has been in Orlando this week .  Surely you'll be in for an abundance of sunshine once the precipitation finally moves on.



We are! The little one is on a permanent count down! lol Ok so are we  Thank you, Friday is the big day, we're ready to get this show on the road! 

I don't mind a little rain but no thanks on monsoon that has been there!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, its about time you finally showed up .
> 
> I hear ya on the need for space.  One week in a hotel room is all I'd be able to stand, too.   Remind me again, where did you pick for your offsite lodging?  My brain has gone to mush, apparently .



We are staying in a townhouse at Windsor Hills, plenty of space, a small splash pool and a community pool and hot tub

Totally OT but our niece and her husband may be moving to Schenectady, NY state, anyone know this area? There may be a visit on the cards next year if they do go.


----------



## DontRushMe

Wait!  What!?!  I am already behind, just happen to catch this today.  Looks like I have some reading this evening!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Just be prepared, one you go once, you'll be yearning to go back again.  It's habit forming!



So I've heard! Of course...that may not be a bad thing


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Very nice start to a trip. I thought of you guys when we drove by your resort this weekend. Someday maybe our dates will align lol! Although I told DH no big trips next year to save for our France trip in 2020.
> When DD and I were trying to decide what to do Sunday I even looked up Capones mystery dinner- solely due to your trip reports! Ultimately we decided to just hang out as neither of us ended up feeling great.
> And happy anniversary again!



Aw, I'm sorry to hear that you both felt under the weather on Sunday .  That's so disappointing.  I hope you guys recovered quickly from whatever was making you fee icky.  Definitely keep Capone's as a possibility for a future trip....its well worth it!

When do you think you'll be venturing southward agani this year?  Any chance you might pop down for a quick trip to visit your DD in late October??

France, WOW!! That will be an epic vacation.  Will Disneyland Paris be one of your stops?



juniorbugman said:


> Well after re-reading your dates I can understand what will probably be happening at home.  I will comment later when you get to that part so that I don't spoil the party but I know what was happening here in Ontario so I can only guess what was happening at home.



Ah, you guys too, huh?  Mother Nature can be cruel sometimes .



RocketCityMama said:


> We are! The little one is on a permanent count down! lol Ok so are we  Thank you, Friday is the big day, we're ready to get this show on the road!
> 
> I don't mind a little rain but no thanks on monsoon that has been there!



Hey, I'm already counting down until our next trip, and its still 154 days away .  So I totally understand K's mania!! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We are staying in a townhouse at Windsor Hills, plenty of space, a small splash pool and a community pool and hot tub
> 
> Totally OT but our niece and her husband may be moving to Schenectady, NY state, anyone know this area? There may be a visit on the cards next year if they do go.



Ah, right!  I knew you had told me, but my mind is like a sieve these days .

Never been to Schenectady, but I must admit, the city name is unbelievably fun to say .  It's like it tickles the tongue!



DontRushMe said:


> Wait!  What!?!  I am already behind, just happen to catch this today.  Looks like I have some reading this evening!



Well, if someone didn't spend her weekend celebrating her birthday  and watching the Royal wedding, she wouldn't have missed the beginning of this report .  Ha ha!

Glad to have you reading along, my friend .  We need to make a dinner date!!  Let me know if you guys are free anytime over the weekend.  We'll need a break from yard work .



Joanna71985 said:


> So I've heard! Of course...that may not be a bad thing



There are definitely worse habits you could have!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So, I didn't manage to carve out enough time in my day to type a trip report entry, but I did make some progress on the planning of our next trip!   Steve and I both received approval of our vacation dates from our bosses yesterday, so its full speed ahead in planning for fall.

Airfare is officially purchased , the Vistana is booked , an initial car rental reservation has been made  (rates are AWFUL but I expect that they will drop at least somewhat over the next 5 months) and we splurged and purchased Ultimate tickets to the Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness (which includes the dessert party afterward ).  In addition to the Sleepy Hollow tickets, I also made an ADR for Trail's End, so we can make a full night of it at the Fort (possibly even squeezing in some time at Chip & Dale's Campfire Singalong between dinner and the movie/dessert party, if our timing is right).

Funny story about when I called to book the Return to Sleepy Hollow.  A wonderfully nice CM checked availability, confirmed whether I wanted the 8 or 10 pm showing, reviewed the terms and conditions of ticket purchases, and all the other obligatory details as she was mandated to do.  When it came to finalizing the purchase, she asked for my name, phone number, email, street address, etc.  I think she thought I was pulling her leg when, at the point of providing my address, she says, "Street Name?".  I replied "Sleepy Hollow".  A very noticeably pause before she says, "Really?" and then had a good laugh at the irony .  She was still giggling as she processed the balance of the transaction, remarking "What are the chances of that?". 

Our official dates are Friday, October 26th to Saturday, November 3rd.  I know we overlap with @verleniahall , and hopefully a few others as well.  @Joanna71985 , we'll definitely plan to say hello that week since we missed seeing you earlier this month.  @chiamarie , we'll be taking you to dinner again that week so save the dates! (Steve is already talking about a return trip to Kobes ...... you've created a monster ).

We do have to secure one additional night's stay as we're there for 8 nights but our ownership week at SVR is only for 7.  We're still toying with whether or not we should get an inexpensive night at somewhere like the Drury Inn, or just pay the $ and add on an additional night at the Vistana and not have to move.  I'll have to check and see if anyone is offering a decent one-night rate for October.....maybe AAA will have a good price.

Hopefully, I'll have another trip report entry up within the next day or two!


----------



## verleniahall

YIPPIE!! Cant wait!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sounds like your ready to pack already! What's the Sleepy Hollow event? That's something that's passed me by as I've never heard of it.

We love FW and are planning a visit over Christmas to see the camper decorations.


----------



## DontRushMe

I truly did spend the entire day watching the royal wedding, the recap, the fashion recap and the recap of the recap!

I would love to squeeze in a visit during your October trip.  Rich has a meeting with the union today so if he is back to work sooner than planned we may be in luck!


----------



## Sherrynny

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Sounds like your ready to pack already! What's the Sleepy Hollow event? That's something that's passed me by as I've never heard of it.
> 
> We love FW and are planning a visit over Christmas to see the camper decorations.





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that you both felt under the weather on Sunday .  That's so disappointing.  I hope you guys recovered quickly from whatever was making you fee icky.  Definitely keep Capone's as a possibility for a future trip....its well worth it!
> 
> When do you think you'll be venturing southward agani this year?  Any chance you might pop down for a quick trip to visit your DD in late October??
> 
> France, WOW!! That will be an epic vacation.  Will Disneyland Paris be one of your stops?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you guys too, huh?  Mother Nature can be cruel sometimes .
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm already counting down until our next trip, and its still 154 days away .  So I totally understand K's mania!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, right!  I knew you had told me, but my mind is like a sieve these days .
> 
> Never been to Schenectady, but I must admit, the city name is unbelievably fun to say .  It's like it tickles the tongue!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if someone didn't spend her weekend celebrating her birthday  and watching the Royal wedding, she wouldn't have missed the beginning of this report .  Ha ha!
> 
> Glad to have you reading along, my friend .  We need to make a dinner date!!  Let me know if you guys are free anytime over the weekend.  We'll need a break from yard work .
> 
> 
> 
> There are definitely worse habits you could have!


----------



## Sherrynny

Born and raised in Schenectady, any questions, please let me know.  Moved to Orlando, actually, Winter Park last year.
Sherrynny


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> When do you think you'll be venturing southward agani this year? Any chance you might pop down for a quick trip to visit your DD in late October??
> 
> France, WOW!! That will be an epic vacation. Will Disneyland Paris be one of your stops?


We have a cruise Oct 11-15 so likely not. IF we happen to get down there may be toward beginning of month when middle kid doesn't have band for the one weekend. Since we don't return from cruise until middle kid's 16th bday (and its adult only cruise) if I can swing it I'll take her for a quick weekend trip. We could even visit a college just so if she misses a day of school it is excused lol! Older DD comes home Aug 9th back to Arkansas for school.
Yep-planning a day at Disneyland Paris-can't be that close and not go. Will be tracking airfare soon so I can get better idea of budget.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mother Nature went WILD



Trust me, mother nature can be a complete and total, well not an appropriate word to say on these boards!  But since I've seen your pictures I know that you had bright and sunny skies the remainder of your trip!

And woo-hoo on scheduling your next vacay.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who comes home and then immediately books the next adventure!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sherrynny said:


> Born and raised in Schenectady, any questions, please let me know.  Moved to Orlando, actually, Winter Park last year.
> Sherrynny



Well if they get the go ahead I might have a few! So I'll get in touch if you don't mind


----------



## chicagoshannon

I finally got a chance to check in after our trip.  Happy to see you started your report already!

How can you not love a plane with a walrus on it?  Sweet Tomatoes is so yummy.  We went there once this trip too.  They had a yummy taco salad this time.  I usually put a chocolate muffin underneath the vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrrup.  So you were a bit healthier than me. 

How cool is it that you had your own private stairs to the pool!  I've never seen that before.  I'm kinda jealous.    Your resort arrival was better than ours.  Upon checking one of the beds I discovered lots of uhh evidence that there were bedbugs.   Like a LOT!  Thankfully I checked the beds before we did anything else.  They ended up moving us but it was a couple of hours we couldn't get back in our trip.  Seriously how did the maids miss this!

Looking forward to hearing about Sea World.  We drove by a lot on this trip since we were staying at Mariott Grande Vista and everytime the kids begged to go.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Also, I too am wondering what the Sleepy Hollow party is.  I haven't heard of that either.   I wonder if it's going on in September.  Kid fell in LOVE with Fort Wilderness the one night we stayed there this trip (even through all the rain!)


----------



## Sherrynny

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well if they get the go ahead I might have a few! So I'll get in touch if you don't mind


Please feel free, anytime  Upstate NY is beautiful


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> YIPPIE!! Cant wait!!



Me neither!! 

The good thing is, fall trips always seem to roll around SO unbelievably quickly.  Summer is such a wonderful season, it just flies by and all of a sudden, it's Labor Day weekend.  Then just like that, it's time to head back to Orlando.  Our spring trips are the exact opposite:  the winter takes FOREVER to pass and time crawls by .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Sounds like your ready to pack already! What's the Sleepy Hollow event? That's something that's passed me by as I've never heard of it.
> 
> We love FW and are planning a visit over Christmas to see the camper decorations.



I do have an embarrassing amount of stuff already planned for October, don't I?    What can I say, its a good cure for the post-vacation blues .

The Return to Sleepy Hollow event at FW debuted in 2017, and apparently sold out almost every night.  This year, they added a third tier (the Ultimate ticket) which includes the Van Tassel dessert party.  We didn't feel MNSSHP was a good value last year (much more crowded than in year's past, and more expensive every season) so we thought it would be fun to try something different, but still in the Halloween spirit.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...ent-coming-back-for-2018-tickets-on-sale-now/



DontRushMe said:


> I truly did spend the entire day watching the royal wedding, the recap, the fashion recap and the recap of the recap!
> 
> I would love to squeeze in a visit during your October trip.  Rich has a meeting with the union today so if he is back to work sooner than planned we may be in luck!



Really?  That would be AWESOME!!!!!   Let me know if you're serious.....'cause I really want you to be serious! How much fun would we have??



Monykalyn said:


> We have a cruise Oct 11-15 so likely not. IF we happen to get down there may be toward beginning of month when middle kid doesn't have band for the one weekend. Since we don't return from cruise until middle kid's 16th bday (and its adult only cruise) if I can swing it I'll take her for a quick weekend trip. We could even visit a college just so if she misses a day of school it is excused lol! Older DD comes home Aug 9th back to Arkansas for school.
> Yep-planning a day at Disneyland Paris-can't be that close and not go. Will be tracking airfare soon so I can get better idea of budget.



Ah yes, the budget .  I totally get it.  There's only so far one can stretch the wallet.

I really should start buying lottery tickets.  I don't necessarily need to win millions, just enough for me to be extra splurgy on our travels  . 



Ruthie5671 said:


> Trust me, mother nature can be a complete and total, well not an appropriate word to say on these boards!  But since I've seen your pictures I know that you had bright and sunny skies the remainder of your trip!
> 
> And woo-hoo on scheduling your next vacay.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who comes home and then immediately books the next adventure!



Ha ha!  You are in good company, my beautiful friend.  It's good to know we're both not crazy! (or, if we're crazy, that we're not alone )

I'm a little bit envious, though.  Your new countdown is WAY shorter than mine! 

We were exceptionally blessed with the weather in Orlando.  At home, well.....not so much  .  Stay tuned.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well if they get the go ahead I might have a few! So I'll get in touch if you don't mind



You sure you don't want to detour to Michigan if you're already that far north? 



chicagoshannon said:


> I finally got a chance to check in after our trip.  Happy to see you started your report already!
> 
> How can you not love a plane with a walrus on it?  Sweet Tomatoes is so yummy.  We went there once this trip too.  They had a yummy taco salad this time.  I usually put a chocolate muffin underneath the vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrrup.  So you were a bit healthier than me.
> 
> How cool is it that you had your own private stairs to the pool!  I've never seen that before.  I'm kinda jealous.    Your resort arrival was better than ours.  Upon checking one of the beds I discovered lots of uhh evidence that there were bedbugs.   Like a LOT!  Thankfully I checked the beds before we did anything else.  They ended up moving us but it was a couple of hours we couldn't get back in our trip.  Seriously how did the maids miss this!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about Sea World.  We drove by a lot on this trip since we were staying at Mariott Grande Vista and everytime the kids begged to go.


You had evidence of bed bugs in your room at the Grande Vista???     That's awful.....and so surprising for such a lovely property.  I guess even the upper end resorts aren't immune.  Thank God you checked .... had you not, can you imagine how that could have turned out??  Ick .

All of the Fountains villas at SVR have the front entrance (which takes you to the parking areas) and a back entrance to either the pool or a water feature (depending on building location).  Both are accessed by the same room key, so its really quite convenient.   Very well thought out by the architects who designed that phase of the property.



chicagoshannon said:


> Also, I too am wondering what the Sleepy Hollow party is.  I haven't heard of that either.   I wonder if it's going on in September.  Kid fell in LOVE with Fort Wilderness the one night we stayed there this trip (even through all the rain!)



How late in September are your travel dates?  Return to Sleepy Hollow starts on the 28th:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/

I have to look up what time fireworks at MK will be on our night.  I'm thinking maybe we might be able to catch them from the FW beach after the dessert party.  That would be a mighty fine way to wrap up the night.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sleepy Hollow sounds great. Can't wait to read all about it, assuming you will be doing a trip report.......

How far are you from Schenectady? We can get some pretty decent flights to New York, depending on the season,  but then it looks like a 3 or 4 hour drive to Schenectady.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I am so sorry there’s been a terrible lack of updates this week :  my work days were hectic and full (probably not surprising right before a long weekend) and the sun has actually been shining here in SE Michigan this week. That meant we kicked some major butt in the lawn care/property maintenance department here at the house, which has definitely made me a happy girl.  Other than a cloudy, rainy and possibly stormy morning in the forecast today, the balance of the Memorial Day weekend is supposed to be hot, sunny and dry……so hopefully, more progress will be made outdoors and our backyard transformation will continue moving right along.   I hope all my American readers have a great Memorial Day holiday planned!

In the meantime, I want to at least get a start on the next entry in this trip report.  Without further adieu, let’s kick off *Day 2*.


*Saturday, May 5th:    Cinco de Mayo.  Or, as someone so candidly suggested, “Cinco de Drinko” 




*

While my heart had been yearning for a Disney Day in this vacation (and we had toyed with the idea of adding a day at one of the Disney parks to the itinerary in the early planning stages), our house purchase and killer tax bill put a firm kibosh to that plan as the early months of the year unfolded.   With moving costs, furniture and décor purchases, and our massive payment to the IRS, we had vowed to be somewhat frugal on this trip and try to have as much fun as possible without breaking the bank.  We didn’t even bother making a breakfast reservation for a character meal for this vacation in an effort to be financially responsible:  and that, as you know, is quite unusual for us.  We usually sneak in at least one morning meal with Mickey somewhere along the way.

I wasn’t disappointed, really.  We had so much other great stuff planned that being disappointed would really be quite petty.   I decided it would just be something I could look forward to on a future trip, instead .
A few days before our departure, I was lounging downstairs [covered in a blanket of cats ] watching TV in the late evening when I receive a Facebook message from @chiamarie (who, for simplicity purposes, I will simply refer to as *T* for the purposes of this report).   T and I had long since been chatting about the upcoming trip here and there over the preceding months via various modes of electronic communication, and had made plans to get together for dinner on whatever evening would work best with her hectic schedule.    And when I say hectic schedule, let me assure you that that’s the understatement of the year:   not only does she work full time for one of the major park families in Orlando, but she somehow manages to juggle part time work for one of the second organizations.    She often works as much in two days as I do in two weeks .

When she messaged me that particular evening, we were chatting about the trip and how excited we were that it was finally on the horizon.  She asked about our specific plans for the weekend, and I told her that we didn’t really have anything firm in place, just making sure we were available at some point to meet up with @JaxDad and his family before they returned home in the late afternoon on Sunday.    It turned out she was off from both jobs on Saturday, and asked if we would like to join her at EPCOT, and admission would be covered through her CM guest passes.

I cannot even begin to tell you how this young lady makes my heart burst with all of her kindness .    She is truly one of the sweetest, loveliest people that I’ve ever been lucky enough to meet.  I keep telling her that I want her to be my daughter in law, and she laughs at me like I’m kidding around.  Who’s joking?    I’m totally serious, kid .

We messaged back and forth for a long time that night, weaving the plans together as I typed away on my phone and chattered non-stop to Steve.  He happens to think the world of T as well, so he was easily pulled into the frenzy of excitement as our Disney Saturday took shape.  There would be two stipulations on the day, though, that were laid out quite clearly for me by Miss T: 

#1, I would be required to put on my big girl panties, man up, and ride Test Track .  No chickening out allowed.  She would be booking Fast Passes and I would be stretching my boundaries.  Apparently, it was time .

#2, I would be having a margarita from the tequila bar in Mexico.  It was Cinco de Mayo, after all, so it was nearly a *requirement….*.right?   She was also a bit horrified that I’d never had a margarita before (I’ll pause a moment here so you can all be shocked).






There ya go .

IN MY DEFENSE........I’m not a huge drinker.  After spending 10 years on medication to control seizures (where drinking was a complete no-no), I just never got in the regular habit after that medication was no longer an issue.  Yes, I'm a light-weight  ... And I’ve never been fond of the tequila that I’ve sampled since then; of course, as T so rightly pointed out, not all tequila is created equal, so that may be part of the issue.  She assured me I’d enjoy something fruity from the margarita bar (“it tastes like juice!”) and that it would be our second “must” of the day.  Bottoms up .


I was much more nervous about riding Test Track than drinking a margarita, but for T, I would gladly do both.   Steve and I could hardly wait until Saturday.  I may have even done a little dance as I packed my mouse ears in the suitcase on Thursday night .


***SIDE NOTE***

When we moved into our new home, I purchased a beautiful wooden sign from Hobby Lobby for our master bedroom.  We mounted it above our headboard, as I thought it was a wonderful sentiment to wake up to in the morning and to be reminded of before bed each night.  It was also the inspiration for the title of this trip report.






As we sat in the airport waiting for our flight home, we remarked at how grateful we were for all the lovely little highlights of the trip, and how blessed we had been over the course of the week.  We were so _thankful_.  While the trip may have taken a completely different shape than it originally started out to be last December, it was so perfect in SO many ways .

Picking a name for each trip report is always the thing I struggle with after each trip.  This time, it came very easily.  

@chiamarie , we are so grateful, thankful and blessed to know you!   [and the offer for a blind date with a good looking bachelor from Canada is always open if you change your mind ]


On Friday night, we texted with T and set up a meeting place and time at EPCOT:  sometime close to park opening (9 am) outside the Joffrey’s Coffee kiosk. 

Saturday morning, we were both up at the crack of dawn (partly out of habit, partly out of excitement) so we decided to grab a quick but hearty breakfast before heading to the park.  We donned our matching t-shirts that we had purchased the night prior [since Steve was being a good sport about partaking in the matching Disney wear, I let him pick the T’s …. the grey would not have been my first choice, but he was happy so who was I to veto them?] and headed out in search of breakfast.

Fast and filling were my two requirements…..we didn’t want to keep T waiting because we were being gluttons….so Steve, quite predictably, slid us swiftly over to Golden Corral.  It’s just around the corner from the Vistana, and traffic was surprisingly quiet that Saturday morning so we were seated at a table in no time.  I had a coupon for 50 cents off each adult breakfast buffet, so the total with tax (excluding tip) was under $20.  Steve would eat his cost (and half of mine too!) in bacon alone .






I don’t think there were six tables occupied in the restaurant, including ourselves.  You could easily have shot a cannon through the building and not hit a soul.  It was quiet and peaceful and a nice way to start out our first morning in Orlando.  It was also a very nice Golden Corral experience:  generally its not the food that makes Golden Corral a questionable choice, it’s the behavior of some of the clientele.   We had an attentive server that was helpful but not intrusive, the food options were plentiful and well stocked, and we both got well fueled for a long day of walking at the parks.






As we were eating breakfast, we received a check-in from the Pet Nanny.  Violet and Dash were doing great (she texted me some fun photos of them partaking in their customary morning antics) but she wanted to let us know that the power to the house had still not been restored.  She indicated that all neighboring traffic lights seemed to be operating, so she wasn't sure if it was a localized issue to our house only, or if other folks on the street were also still without hydro.  Steve and I chatted a bit about it as we ate, and opted to give it the balance of the day:  we told Morga that if it was still an issue when she came for her nightly visit with the cats, we'd escalate things a bit more then.  DTE is often a bit slow in getting power restored after a storm, but surely they'd have it on 24 hours later.  Right???   It's not like we were buried under 3 feet of snow or a thick coating of ice.  It was just a passing rainstorm, after all.

Having concluded our breakfast, the drive to EPCOT went super smoothly……all of Orlando seemed ‘quiet’, with noticeably light traffic on the roadways …..and we were driving under that magical archway within minutes.






Parking lines were pretty short and moved very efficiently.  We were very fortunate to get a great spot just a short walk from the entrance, something that would prove extremely beneficial later in the day  [more on that when the time is right].   






We headed over to our designated meeting space, and promptly received a text that T was on her way …. she had the same idea we did, and had stopped for a bite to eat before arriving.   We amused ourselves by taking some photos while we waited.











While the sun was blazing in the sky at that point , the weatherman predicted that showers would be an issue as the day wore on.  It would be warm (hot by Michigan standards), with temps in the high 80’s/low 90’s but not sticky humid.  We had sunscreened our pasty white northern skin before leaving the villa, and I was prepared with both an umbrella and a canister of Banana Boat in my purse:  whatever was needed later in the day, we would be ready .






I was firmly enthralled with people watching when Steve called to me from behind:  our favorite Floridian had arrived and somehow I had totally missed her as she walked by.  T was here!  Let our EPCOT day officially begin! 






More EPCOT up next .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Sleepy Hollow sounds great. Can't wait to read all about it, assuming you will be doing a trip report.......
> 
> How far are you from Schenectady? We can get some pretty decent flights to New York, depending on the season,  but then it looks like a 3 or 4 hour drive to Schenectady.



Ha ha!  That's the plan!   If you promise to read, I'll be here to share the details.

We are about 550 miles (accordingly to Google Maps, about 8.5 hours without stops) from Schenectady.  Ouch!


----------



## Monykalyn

So happy you made it to Epcot. Too bad you aren't planning a summer visit- my DD has passes left from her program last fall. Hope you enjoyed test track and the margarita. The lines at La Cava fee too long last Saturday to get one- and DD and I were more interested in hitting up our favorite festival booths


----------



## JenLanDisney

This day is off to a great start.  And I like Steve's t-shirt pick!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Of course I'll be reading along. It looks like a beautiful day at Epcot, but is something afoot? I'm not on Facebook or anything so your reports are all new to me.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> So happy you made it to Epcot. Too bad you aren't planning a summer visit- my DD has passes left from her program last fall. Hope you enjoyed test track and the margarita. The lines at La Cava fee too long last Saturday to get one- and DD and I were more interested in hitting up our favorite festival booths



Aw, what a sweet offer!!  But, one thing we have learned (from 3 hotter-than-the-surface-of-the-sun August trips) is that summer in the Orlando theme parks is not the place for the Bo-Bina family .  Whoever tries to say that there's no difference in the humidity from the north to the south is full of baloney.  Summertime in Florida is a special kind of hot all on its own!!

And then of course, there's the pesky budget .  We'll be making a trip (maybe two) back home while the weather is pleasant, but other than continuing to explore Michigan (when we're not working on the house), that's likely the only travel plans we'll have for the summer months.  Especially now that we have October plans officially in motion .

The lines at La Cava were long on Cinco de Mayo, but the bartenders were moving like lightning......their poor arms must have felt like rubber by the time their shifts ended that night!!!  We looked at quite a few of the festival booths and some of their dishes looked really good, but picky eater that I am, I was a bit afraid to try most of them (mostly because there was one ingredient or aspect I wasn't fond of......I am such a child when it comes to food!!).  The Karamell-Kusche in Germany, on the other hand.....that was my newest Epcot discovery .



JenLanDisney said:


> This day is off to a great start.  And I like Steve's t-shirt pick!



You just made his day!! 

When he picked them out, I was like......oh, they're grey .  He just looked at me in bewilderment, and says.....Yeah!  I like them.  They don't look 'girly'.  

And I think to myself.....what's wrong with 'girly'?  

So, grey it was .   

I'll be pre-buying our shirts for our Return to Sleepy Hollow night in October .  And they won't be grey!!! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Of course I'll be reading along. It looks like a beautiful day at Epcot, but is something afoot? I'm not on Facebook or anything so your reports are all new to me.



The weather was splendid indeed to start the day.  Especially for us northerners, as it was a colder-than-normal spring in Michigan.  All that sun and warmth was certainly appreciated!

Afoot?  Not really.  Nothing super bad, anyway.  Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Penguinempress

You guys are so cute in your matching shirts! I'm glad you managed to get a Disney day after all - and Test Track is so much fun!


----------



## chiamarie

As per your last trip; we'll keep going with "I'm the little sister you never had" not daughter.....you keep forgetting how old I am!  Jake is a smidge out of my age range that I'm looking for; and he lives in Canada; which isn't very close to Florida.

I was at dinner tonight; and my stepmom just found all our photopass photos and was confused as to who these "strangers" were in her Disney app.

Also, YOU are TOOOOOOO kind to say all those nice things about me!  (pretty sure I can find a few people who'd disagree with all those nice things)


----------



## Joanna71985

Can't wait to read about Epcot!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ha ha! You are in good company, my beautiful friend. It's good to know we're both not crazy! (or, if we're crazy, that we're not alone )
> 
> I'm a little bit envious, though. Your new countdown is WAY shorter than mine!



I embrace my crazy and my crazy friends!  Being normal is so overrated.  Because normal people don't say "yes, let's go back to Disney - AKA the surface of the sun - in July".  Only five weeks and 2 days til we leave.  And I just added another day to the trip.  I'm clearly insane.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was like......oh, they're grey



I've often wondered the draw between men and grey shirts.  Tony has - and I'm not exaggerating - at least 10 different grey shirts in different styles and "hues".  There are two grey t-shirts that are so old and tattered that they really should only be used as dish rags.  But no, he still wears them.  Not outside the house of course!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Penguinempress said:


> You guys are so cute in your matching shirts! I'm glad you managed to get a Disney day after all - and Test Track is so much fun!



Steve is SUCH a good sport about matching up while we're on vacation......and it really does make for some fun pics.  I am always amazed at how many people we encounter in the parks notice, too.....and are quick to point out, _"Awwww, you match!" _(even when the matching is a little more subtle than our identical Disney T's LOL).

Test Track was awesome!!  And so much different than I expected it would be!



chiamarie said:


> As per your last trip; we'll keep going with "I'm the little sister you never had" not daughter.....you keep forgetting how old I am!



I think you keep forgetting how old WE are, kiddo.  If Plan A doesn't work out and I can't convince you to marry my offspring, then having you as a "little sister" is the next best thing I suppose.  But for the record, I think I'd make one awesome Mother In Law .  Just sayin' .



chiamarie said:


> Jake is a smidge out of my age range that I'm looking for; and he lives in Canada; which isn't very close to Florida.



Details, details.  Don't you watch commercials these days?  "1 in 5 relationships begin online" .



chiamarie said:


> I was at dinner tonight; and my stepmom just found all our photopass photos and was confused as to who these "strangers" were in her Disney app.



Oh dear.  I hope we weren't too awkward to explain.  And I hope you're having a great time with your family while they're in town!!  Too bad the weather had to be so foul for their visit .



chiamarie said:


> Also, YOU are TOOOOOOO kind to say all those nice things about me!  (pretty sure I can find a few people who'd disagree with all those nice things)



I meant ever single word, sincerely.  As for those who may disagree, there's a fool and an idiot in every crowd.  They would surely fall into one of those two categories. 



Joanna71985 said:


> Can't wait to read about Epcot!



I took SO many photos!! The Flower & Garden Festival is SO stunning! 



Ruthie5671 said:


> I embrace my crazy and my crazy friends!  Being normal is so overrated.  Because normal people don't say "yes, let's go back to Disney - AKA the surface of the sun - in July".  Only five weeks and 2 days til we leave.  And I just added another day to the trip.  I'm clearly insane.
> 
> I've often wondered the draw between men and grey shirts.  Tony has - and I'm not exaggerating - at least 10 different grey shirts in different styles and "hues".  There are two grey t-shirts that are so old and tattered that they really should only be used as dish rags.  But no, he still wears them.  Not outside the house of course!



Normal people might not do that, but the fun ones sure do!!!   You only live once, my friend.....pack those misting fans and don't look back!  You are going to have a BALL!  And wahoo for an extra day  ..... another whole additional day of FUN!!!! 

As a pasty white and pale girl, grey is usually not very 'becoming' for me.....and it COMPLETELY feels wrong in Florida, especially.    I feel like we should be sporting greens, blues, corals and yellows in the sunshiny south, not drab colors that resemble wet pavement or muddy snow.  But.... I am not complaining .  While it wouldn't have been anything that i picked, it makes me smile when I see his (grey) stamp on our vacation memories.

You know we simply _have to_ get our guys to meet someday, right?   I truly think they'd hit it off famously.


----------



## afan

Nice to come home from vacation to your started trip report @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina !  We enjoyed our week in Paris but I'm glad to be home.  Disneyland Paris is great, the themeing in fantasyland is so much better than wdw.  Their studios park needs the love and additions it'll be getting in the coming years but I'm excited that Ratatoiulle  is coming here, it's a fun cute ride.  Their big thunder mountain is awesome, I wanted to pack it up and bring it home to one of our parks.  Paris itself was also nice but I definitely didn't have that feeling that a lot of people have and while I would go back it's not going to push new places down the list like WDW does.

Next up is San Francisco labor day weekend so I can go to the Disney Family museum and see the Mariners play the A's in Oakland.  Then WDW Nov 2-10 with the 6-10 part being solo which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    Cinco de Mayo, continued




*

We passed through bag check and the turnstiles and were quickly on our way into the park.  We hadn’t seen T since our last visit in October, so there was a lot of chatter after the hugs and hellos concluded….so much so, that as we were walking and talking (and talking and talking ) T stopped and said “I’m just walking, you know.  I’m not really headed anywhere in particular.  What did y’all want to see first?”.   We had traveled a fair distance by that point and were kinda/sorta still heading in the general direction of The Land, so we opted to see what the lines were like at Soarin’:  with no Fastpass for that ride [T had managed to snag us Living with the Land, Spaceship Earth, and Test Track for the day], we figured our best chance to ride would be early in the day before the crowds hit.






Posted wait times were (I think) 25 minutes.  Not bad at all for a headliner…..we tend to say anything under 30 minutes is a ride, anything over is a pass [with a few exceptions, of course].  Heading into the queue, it didn’t look like many people were in line ahead of us at all, and I’m pretty sure our actual wait was _maybe_ 15 minutes long, and could have even been only around 10.  Certainly not 25, so that was a lovely way to kick things off .






Steve and I *love* Soarin – the old version and the new.  T’s not so crazy about the new version, but she was wonderful to indulge us anyway.  It was an awesome ride.  With awesome company . 

After an obligatory rest room stop, T checked her app to see what ride options we had between the current time and our first Fastpass [scheduled for 11:15-12:15].  Frozen Ever After, one of the more popular Epcot rides and one that we didn’t get a chance to enjoy on our 2017 visit, was showing just a 15 minute stand-by time…..so that’s where we headed next.  The last time we had been on the ride, it was still Maelstrom……and was January 2009.  We were excited to see the changes since it was rethemed to FEA.

As we strolled through the park on our way to the German pavilion, Steve and T were kind enough to indulge me in some stops for photos.  I was definitely a bit agog at the stunning topiary and floral collections that were on display for the Flower & Garden Festival.   Not once did they complain…..all day!.....when I stopped to snap another picture.  Bless ‘em both.
















While I haven’t yet seen the movie Frozen (insert shocked cat face here):






…..we were both thoroughly entertained by the queue.  Thankfully, T was as well:  apparently she normally rides this particular ride with a Fastpass and misses all the fun details that the queue provides for guests.   Again, the wait was pretty much spot on:  if not 15 minutes, then *maybe* it was 20……but the time went by quickly .  Maybe it was the fun queue, maybe it was the fun company, perhaps it was a little bit of both.  Either way, we were soon boarding our boat and heading off on the ride.






The ride?  Super cute.  T knew all the words to the songs, we did not .   We had fond memories of Maelstrom (we all enjoyed that ride on our first Disney trip many moons ago) and now, we have fond memories of Frozen .  It made me vow to one of these days make a point of watching the movie. 






I also think that T would make an excellent “friend to” Ana, should she ever decide on a career change .  Just throwing that out there.

After the ride, we strolled around the gift shop for a bit.  Steve was excited to learn that they had not removed the troll that he so fondly remembered from that first family visit:  we got some fun photos of him and Jake with that massive statue back in 2009.  That called for another picture! (any excuse will do, right? )






After FEA, it was rolling toward 11 am, and we were all needing some refreshments as the temperature continued to rise to the high 80’s and the sun sparkled in that beautiful Florida sky.    We opted to head over to the Mexican pavilion to cross another thing off the must-do list:  beverages from the tequila bar .

Being Cinco de Mayo, there were lots of other park-goers who had the same idea that we did.  There was a healthy crowd gathered on the steps of the massive pyramid that adorns the entrance as we approached, so we seamlessly just mashed ourselves into the cluster of bodies for those final minutes before the clock struck 11 .






I’m not sure if it was due to it being Cinco de Mayo or if its something they do every day, but they had a little ceremony with songs by sombrero-wearing CM’s as to officially open the pavilion.  Either way, it was festive and fun……I just wish I could have been able to see as much as we could hear.  Ah, the life of a short girl .

Pretty much that entire glob of human bodies all headed en masse to the same place:  La Cava.  Apparently, we all had tequila on our minds .






While Steve and T joined the line and perused the drink menu, I took advantage of an otherwise mostly empty pavilion and plodded around with my camera in hand.    It’s a pretty funky place in there. 











The elaborately painted skulls were eye-catching, if not unsettlingly odd.   I’m guessing they must mean something in Mexican culture?   Certainly, if you’re looking for an item to bring home for a hard-to-buy for person who “has everything”, I’m thinking one of these might be just the thing! 






_*More to come……..*_


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The elaborately painted skulls were eye-catching, if not unsettlingly odd. I’m guessing they must mean something in Mexican culture? Certainly, if you’re looking for an item to bring home for a hard-to-buy for person who “has everything”, I’m thinking one of these might be just the thing!


You must watch Coco!! Then the stuff in the Mexico becomes clear. Warning-tissues needed when watching Coco, but it is so worth it-great movie!
Nice that you got to do both Soarin and FEA with minimal waits. We snagged day of last minute FP on NYE for Frozen. Neither of us were terribly impressed-we liked the old ride better. We also did the M&G with Anna and Elsa LOL!. And they currently have the QS all torn up! I refuse to get my lefse until they reopen the proper bakery...Just not a huge Frozen fan. Moana was a much much better movie but it didn't have the princess buzz of Frozen...

Can't wait to hear your reaction to the margarita...Kinda know from FB but want to know more


----------



## pattyw

I'm all caught up!  We had a short weekend trip to Orlando(Universal).  We visited DS and tried out Sapphire Falls.  Beautiful resort.  I even attempted a live TR- posted on the Universal boards. Your EPCOT day looks wonderful! Love Flower & Garden!


----------



## jump00

Hello Gina
   Really enjoying your trip report so far!!!! Great pictures


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina! I'm following, especially with my highly anticipated upcoming guest appearance!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like you've had a fantastic weather day at Epcot so far!  When you said you were going to meet T at the Joffrey's stand I was surprised you didn't take that opportunity to try their delicious giant donuts.  They are very Eric's favorite Disney food.  lol


----------



## bobbie68

Great report so far ... I love the matching t-shirts. We get matching HP house shirts every time we go to Universal for the 4 of us and then DD and I get a matching HP tank top to wear on a day.. I love that being 16 she will still do stuff like that for her mom.

I really like the pics so far of Vistana. I told the family where we will be staying next year and will be excited to start showing them pics.

I must say you handled things so good about the power outage. Like you our fur babies are always on our minds while we are away. I agree 100% I am their mom and I need to make sure they are taken care of just as good as my human  child .  We always go in the summer so it is hot where we are as well. I usually leave fans on and let the kitty baby-sitters know they can use the a/c if necessary. I would be freaking out if we lost power and the kitties were uncomfortable. We don't travel in the winter months because I am always worried we will have a storm and our friends couldn't get to the babies

Our  would be about 18 hours but we have decided to stop in Virginia for a day and a half. We have season passes to Cedar point so we will stop at Kings Dominion. I think breaking the trip up a day or two on the drive each way will help. I started a PTR for my Universal portion over on that thread and have been getting good advice and support. I never wanted to drive before but I guess I am getting more daring in my old age.

I can't wait to finish reading about your Epcot day and Test Track. I started back on rides about 8 years ago and have had so much fun. So nice that you became friends with T and got to share a great day! We always try to meet new people when we are on vacation or anywhere else.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The flowers and greenery look wonderful, I bet it was so colourful and beautiful.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Nice to come home from vacation to your started trip report @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina !  We enjoyed our week in Paris but I'm glad to be home.  Disneyland Paris is great, the themeing in fantasyland is so much better than wdw.  Their studios park needs the love and additions it'll be getting in the coming years but I'm excited that Ratatoiulle  is coming here, it's a fun cute ride.  Their big thunder mountain is awesome, I wanted to pack it up and bring it home to one of our parks.  Paris itself was also nice but I definitely didn't have that feeling that a lot of people have and while I would go back it's not going to push new places down the list like WDW does.
> 
> Next up is San Francisco labor day weekend so I can go to the Disney Family museum and see the Mariners play the A's in Oakland.  Then WDW Nov 2-10 with the 6-10 part being solo which I'm looking forward to.



Welcome back!!   I am so happy to hear that you had a great trip to Paris.  What an amazing experience that must have been!!  I'd love to see a photo or two if you're willing to share, especially of Disneyland Paris.  And I'm curious now....what's different about their Big Thunder Mountain from the WDW version?  I love, love, LOVE that ride and can't imagine it getting any better!

You sound like you have a pretty awesome second half of 2018 on deck .  And our autumn trips cross over by a day!  You arrive on the 2nd and we head home on the 3rd.  I don't suppose you'd be interested in a Dismeet? 



Monykalyn said:


> You must watch Coco!! Then the stuff in the Mexico becomes clear. Warning-tissues needed when watching Coco, but it is so worth it-great movie!
> Nice that you got to do both Soarin and FEA with minimal waits. We snagged day of last minute FP on NYE for Frozen. Neither of us were terribly impressed-we liked the old ride better. We also did the M&G with Anna and Elsa LOL!. And they currently have the QS all torn up! I refuse to get my lefse until they reopen the proper bakery...Just not a huge Frozen fan. Moana was a much much better movie but it didn't have the princess buzz of Frozen...
> 
> Can't wait to hear your reaction to the margarita...Kinda know from FB but want to know more



Yes, I would LOVE to see Coco....have heard so much good feedback from that movie.  I'm *so* behind on my Disney flicks:  Steve and I just watched UP last night for the first time and it came out in....2009?  Still have to see Inside Out too.  I need more women in my life .

All my Facebook posts while on vacation totally blow it for these trip reports, don't they?  



pattyw said:


> I'm all caught up!  We had a short weekend trip to Orlando(Universal).  We visited DS and tried out Sapphire Falls.  Beautiful resort.  I even attempted a live TR- posted on the Universal boards. Your EPCOT day looks wonderful! Love Flower & Garden!



You lucky girl!!  How was the weather?  And crowds?  I hope you managed to see some sun in all the rain that has been hovering over Florida lately.  Glad you had another chance to visit with your boy .  Mine arrives here in MI in just over 48 hours and I'm almost beside myself with excitement! 

When is your next planned trip down?



jump00 said:


> Hello Gina
> Really enjoying your trip report so far!!!! Great pictures



Thank you @jump00 !   aboard once again!  Glad to have you reading along .



JaxDad said:


> Hey @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina! I'm following, especially with my highly anticipated upcoming guest appearance!



Ha ha, absolutely!    And the good news is, that part of the report follows right after our Epcot day .  So stay tuned, y'all......and you will get to meet @JaxDad very soon!



chicagoshannon said:


> Looks like you've had a fantastic weather day at Epcot so far!  When you said you were going to meet T at the Joffrey's stand I was surprised you didn't take that opportunity to try their delicious giant donuts.  They are very Eric's favorite Disney food.  lol



They have donuts?!?!?   Seriously?  

And I didn't even notice  .  



bobbie68 said:


> Great report so far ... I love the matching t-shirts. We get matching HP house shirts every time we go to Universal for the 4 of us and then DD and I get a matching HP tank top to wear on a day.. I love that being 16 she will still do stuff like that for her mom.
> Ireally like the pics so far of Vistana. I told the family where we will be staying next year and will be excited to start showing them pics.
> 
> I must say you handled things so good about the power outage. Like you our fur babies are always on our minds while we are away. I agree 100% I am their mom and I need to make sure they are taken care of just as good as my human  child .  We always go in the summer so it is hot where we are as well. I usually leave fans on and let the kitty baby-sitters know they can use the a/c if necessary. I would be freaking out if we lost power and the kitties were uncomfortable. We don't travel in the winter months because I am always worried we will have a storm and our friends couldn't get to the babies
> 
> Our  would be about 18 hours but we have decided to stop in Virginia for a day and a half. We have season passes to Cedar point so we will stop at Kings Dominion. I think breaking the trip up a day or two on the drive each way will help. I started a PTR for my Universal portion over on that thread and have been getting good advice and support. I never wanted to drive before but I guess I am getting more daring in my old age.
> 
> I can't wait to finish reading about your Epcot day and Test Track. I started back on rides about 8 years ago and have had so much fun. So nice that you became friends with T and got to share a great day! We always try to meet new people when we are on vacation or anywhere else.



Thanks @bobbie68 .

Your plan to break up the drive sounds like a fantastic idea to me .  Will you do something similar on your way home as well?  Be sure to share the link to your PTR so some of my readers can pop over there and join in, too!

Your DD is so sweet to dress up on your park days, knowing how happy it makes her momma! You're raising a good girl there, my friend .  We've often thought of doing the Harry Potter house T's on our Universal days but finding one large enough to fit Steve has been next to impossible!! They just don't come in a men's 3XL Tall .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The flowers and greenery look wonderful, I bet it was so colourful and beautiful.



It was simply stunning .  I can only wish my back yard would look 1/1000th as good.

I wonder what they do with all the topiaries, though, after the festival is over?    I'll be gutted if they just run them all through the chipper and make mulch out of them .


----------



## Joanna71985

So...you've officially been on Frozen and New Soarin' more then me (I haven't done either ride/version yet)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> So...you've officially been on Frozen and New Soarin' more then me (I haven't done either ride/version yet)



Really?  Time to plan a park day at Epcot, my dear!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    Cinco de Mayo, continued*






While the lines at La Cava del Tequila were admittedly long, they actually moved along surprisingly quickly .  The bartenders were mixing and shaking and rolling people through the lines as additional CM’s helped manage people efficiently through the painfully small space.  It was cozy, that’s for certain!    But it was managed chaos, and the atmosphere was so festive it was hard not to embrace the excitement of the day.






T was skillfully directing a few folks in our immediate vicinity in how to access the drink menu via the app, which they all appreciated.  When we did finally reach the bar, we had already decided on which drinks we all wanted, so we were able to give our order and be served quickly.  One trio of specialty margaritas, please .






For T:  *Cucumber* _“Tequila Altos Reposado, Mezcal Montelobos, caramelized pineapple juice, basil, cucumber, served on the rocks with a Tajín chili powder rim”._

For Steve:  *Wild Passion Fruit* _“Tequila Blanco, ginger liqueur, passion fruit & mango purée, fresh lime juice, mango foam, served on the rocks with a Tajín chili powder rim”._

For myself (recommended by @Monykalyn ):  *Blood Orange* _“Tequila, orange liqueur, earthy sweet-tart mix of blood orange juice, wild berry foam. On the rocks with a Tajín chili powder on the rim”._






Cheers to good times, good friends, and good memories!






While I had enjoyed the opportunity to mill around and take pictures while Steve and T patiently held our place in the line for La Cava, they obviously did not….so with our beverages in hand, we strolled around the pavilion and soaked up the atmosphere as we sipped on our drinks.    T can rock a sombrero like a boss!!






I got the opportunity to sample all three of the drinks, and while I would have said before that I’m not a tequila girl, I have to admit that I thoroughly enjoyed my margarita.  It was definitely potent  (or, maybe I really am the lightweight that T likes to joke that I am? ) but it was TASTY.   I could have done without the chili powder rim, but that's just me being picky.  It didn't add anything to the drink itself (as far as taste went) and it just seemed to make my cup sticky.

I also really enjoyed Steve’s …. fruity is my ‘thing’, so the Wild Passion Fruit was also a win.  T’s cucumber had a bit of an unusual consistency for my liking (it was thicker, almost like a smoothie) and while she swore she couldn’t actually taste the cucumber in it, I have to say it tasted “green” .

That totally makes sense to me, by the way .

A very kind couple saw us taking pictures and offered to snap one of the three of us, which I thought was super sweet.   It was an offer we couldn’t refuse.  Say Cheese!  






We eventually decided we should make our way back over to The Land so that we could use our Fastpasses before our window expired, so we headed back out into the sunshine with our drinks in hand. 






By the time we reached the entrance, that wonderful tequila was definitely starting to go to my head (and my legs, and my arms…….).  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  


Okay, so I really am a lightweight .


Sitting down in the boat for a bit would be a good idea .






With our Fastpasses, we sped to the front of the queue and waited less than 5 minutes to board.   I know it might sound weird, but I just adore this ride (I find some of their gardening techniques and concepts simply mesmerizing) so this is one of my Epcot happy places .











I think one of the things that I love about Living with the Land is that I notice something different every time we ride.  I’m sure many of the displays don’t really change that much from year to year, but I seem to always be saying _“Hey, that’s cool!  I never noticed THAT before!”._





















I loved the Mickey topiary, especially.  Or maybe, since the flowers were pink, it was actually Minnie Mouse?   Regardless, it was too cute for words.






Disembarking from our peaceful cruise, we made our way back outside to find that it was starting to sprinkle.   The showers that the weatherman predicted looked like they might roll in after all…..hopefully it wouldn’t wash out our plans for later in the day.  We had Fastpasses for Test Track later that afternoon, and it would be a shame if rain caused us to miss out.

*Much more EPCOT still to come!*


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome back!! I am so happy to hear that you had a great trip to Paris. What an amazing experience that must have been!! I'd love to see a photo or two if you're willing to share, especially of Disneyland Paris. And I'm curious now....what's different about their Big Thunder Mountain from the WDW version? I love, love, LOVE that ride and can't imagine it getting any better!
> 
> You sound like you have a pretty awesome second half of 2018 on deck . And our autumn trips cross over by a day! You arrive on the 2nd and we head home on the 3rd. I don't suppose you'd be interested in a Dismeet?



I will post a few pics once I get them sorted through and cropped   Their BTM is on an island so you start out by going underground/water to get to it and then go around the island and then back underground to unload.  It was also smoother than the one in WDW.  We didn't realize it did this at first so our first ride photo was great.  We also rode it about in the middle, 2nd to last car (blah) and the first row and the middle was the best.  I don't like the back 2 cars on any ride because it whips you around too much, and as I'm sure you can relate to, when you sit with someone that isn't the same size as you the lap bar can be problematic.  I have a harder time keeping my butt in the seat in the back two cars than in the middle.  I don't understand why they continue to think lap bars are sufficient when they don't fit everyone.  Their space mountain goes upside down, which was fun, but I liked the harness because I could get it down tight so I didn't have to worry about coming out of my seat.

I'd love to do a dismeet but I'll be there with a friend so I'm not sure how well it would work.  We have the HEA dessert party Fri night and Tusker House breakfast Sat morning.  I land around 8 or 9 Fri morning and need to go activate my AP and then head to the expo to pick up my bib and stuff for the half that sunday and then meet up with my friend.  We're staying at Pop again.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Really?  Time to plan a park day at Epcot, my dear!!



On it! I'm thinking about going to Epcot next Fri, and the plan is to hit up the rides then


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad you liked the margaritas! 
Love the Land too. The behind the seeds tour is so fun as well. But I love my garden. I have several close up pics of a couple of those container gardens so hubs can reconstruct them for me. I actually think I have the pot sizes around here somewhere. 

Up is a great movie, so is Inside out and Coco is a must. Yep you need a binge on Disney movies  However all require tissues at some point, unless you want to blame someone is cutting onions, or as my hubs does "allergies"


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great pictures Gina  I love the Land too, I love that WDW is so diverse that there's a bit of something for everyone, not just rides (well rollercoasters)


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You lucky girl!! How was the weather? And crowds? I hope you managed to see some sun in all the rain that has been hovering over Florida lately. Glad you had another chance to visit with your boy . Mine arrives here in MI in just over 48 hours and I'm almost beside myself with excitement!
> 
> When is your next planned trip down?



We were so nervous about Alberto moving in, but we had two sunny days and two cloudy days with some drizzle and a shower. So, the weather was fine! 

Yay for Jake visiting! 

We're hoping to go to Orlando for a weekend in July. Have to go to Ft. Lauderdale late June to help with older DS' move there.


----------



## bobbie68

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thanks @bobbie68 .
> 
> Your plan to break up the drive sounds like a fantastic idea to me . Will you do something similar on your way home as well? Be sure to share the link to your PTR so some of my readers can pop over there and join in, too!
> 
> Your DD is so sweet to dress up on your park days, knowing how happy it makes her momma! You're raising a good girl there, my friend . We've often thought of doing the Harry Potter house T's on our Universal days but finding one large enough to fit Steve has been next to impossible!! They just don't come in a men's 3XL Tall .



Thank you so much! Yes I am very blessed with my DD. She is awesome! She is a straight A student who likes to do things with us. She is a good girl in every sense of the word

https://www.disboards.com/threads/ptr-pbh-cl-june-july-2018-yay.3679377/#post-59287516 .... Thanks for the idea of posting my link. I love all the feed back I can get

Yes we are going to leave my family in Cape Coral on a Friday morning and drive to North Carolina and stop at Carowinds on Saturday for a few hours. This is another Cedar Fair park. Then we will drive to Virginia/DC stay over Saturday night and drive to CT on Sunday morning. I want to get back as early as possible. This is our first time leaving our fur babies for two weeks.  As you can imagine with the multi-cat household I have  there is lots  to clean. I wouldn't have it any other way.

Thanks again for being so nice and inviting for people to join. I love making new friends and sharing all life has to offer! I can't wait for  the rest of your report!


----------



## bobbie68

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thanks @bobbie68 .
> 
> Your DD is so sweet to dress up on your park days, knowing how happy it makes her momma! You're raising a good girl there, my friend . We've often thought of doing the Harry Potter house T's on our Universal days but finding one large enough to fit Steve has been next to impossible!! They just don't come in a men's 3XL Tall .









I didn't get one with just DD and I with our shirts but have to this year!






As you can see DD's BF is a growing teen (in a good way!) I totally understand the size issue. He wears a 2X so it can be a little difficult at times to find what we like. We did manage last year with this style in one of the stores in the studios. I hope to find another set this year.


----------



## dalmatian7

Coco was such a good movie!  Here is a link with pictures of explanations of the images used in the Mexico Pavilion. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/coco-remember-me-exhibit-at-epcot-mexico-pavilion/

I don't remember them being there last Sept (but we rushed in and then out of the pavilion so I may have missed them), so I am not sure if they are there all the time, but it really helped explain the images in Coco.  I have never liked marigolds in my garden, but now I have a new appreciation of them.

Loving the report so far! I really need to get planning my own Oct trip beyond the cruise part.  Do you think that a rope drop to about 5pm at Sea World is worth it?  We would be driving out to Port Canaveral from there and I don't want to be getting in there really late.  Maybe we would have supper in the park and then head out.  hmmm  This all came up as  DD's school schedule came out and we have just gained a day of vacation, so now I am trying to decide how to use it. DH would still like to drop the cruise, but DD is excited, and I kind of am too to try something different.  There are just too many choices.   Especially after I read your trip reports of all the places I normally wouldn't even think of.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love the Land.  I do miss the live boat driver though.  It was nice to have them talk about the different plants that were actually there instead of the recorded spiel that might not be accurate.

The Joffrey  donuts are so good.  They're big, but not quite as big as the Simpons donut at Universal.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I will post a few pics once I get them sorted through and cropped   Their BTM is on an island so you start out by going underground/water to get to it and then go around the island and then back underground to unload.  It was also smoother than the one in WDW.  We didn't realize it did this at first so our first ride photo was great.  We also rode it about in the middle, 2nd to last car (blah) and the first row and the middle was the best.  I don't like the back 2 cars on any ride because it whips you around too much, and as I'm sure you can relate to, when you sit with someone that isn't the same size as you the lap bar can be problematic.  I have a harder time keeping my butt in the seat in the back two cars than in the middle.  I don't understand why they continue to think lap bars are sufficient when they don't fit everyone.  Their space mountain goes upside down, which was fun, but I liked the harness because I could get it down tight so I didn't have to worry about coming out of my seat.
> 
> I'd love to do a dismeet but I'll be there with a friend so I'm not sure how well it would work.  We have the HEA dessert party Fri night and Tusker House breakfast Sat morning.  I land around 8 or 9 Fri morning and need to go activate my AP and then head to the expo to pick up my bib and stuff for the half that sunday and then meet up with my friend.  We're staying at Pop again.



Big Thunder sounds AWESOME!!  I can't wait to see your photos once they're ready.  I actually like that they have incorporated the same ride with some unique attributes at the different parks.   Nice to be able to enjoy an old favorite with a new 'personality', so to speak.



Joanna71985 said:


> On it! I'm thinking about going to Epcot next Fri, and the plan is to hit up the rides then



Oh, how I wish I was closer!  I'd offer to join you .



Monykalyn said:


> Glad you liked the margaritas!
> Love the Land too. The behind the seeds tour is so fun as well. But I love my garden. I have several close up pics of a couple of those container gardens so hubs can reconstruct them for me. I actually think I have the pot sizes around here somewhere.
> 
> Up is a great movie, so is Inside out and Coco is a must. Yep you need a binge on Disney movies  However all require tissues at some point, unless you want to blame someone is cutting onions, or as my hubs does "allergies"



Hmmmm, 'allergies' ..... I hadn't thought of that one!!   Genius!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great pictures Gina  I love the Land too, I love that WDW is so diverse that there's a bit of something for everyone, not just rides (well rollercoasters)



Yes, me too .  It's the same thing I love about SeaWorld!  



pattyw said:


> We were so nervous about Alberto moving in, but we had two sunny days and two cloudy days with some drizzle and a shower. So, the weather was fine!
> 
> Yay for Jake visiting!
> 
> We're hoping to go to Orlando for a weekend in July. Have to go to Ft. Lauderdale late June to help with older DS' move there.



I am SO glad you ended up with decent weather.  Yay Mother Nature! 

You are travelling so often these days, the Southwest gate staff must almost recognize you by name these days .  How awesome to be spending so much time in the sunny south!!



bobbie68 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes I am very blessed with my DD. She is awesome! She is a straight A student who likes to do things with us. She is a good girl in every sense of the word
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/ptr-pbh-cl-june-july-2018-yay.3679377/#post-59287516 .... Thanks for the idea of posting my link. I love all the feed back I can get
> 
> Yes we are going to leave my family in Cape Coral on a Friday morning and drive to North Carolina and stop at Carowinds on Saturday for a few hours. This is another Cedar Fair park. Then we will drive to Virginia/DC stay over Saturday night and drive to CT on Sunday morning. I want to get back as early as possible. This is our first time leaving our fur babies for two weeks.  As you can imagine with the multi-cat household I have  there is lots  to clean. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Thanks again for being so nice and inviting for people to join. I love making new friends and sharing all life has to offer! I can't wait for  the rest of your report!



So glad you posted your PTR link .  I will be sure to pop over and read along as well, once this crazy week and weekend wraps up.  I'm sure you'll see a few familiar faces from this thread as well!

I can definitely appreciate your concerns about leaving your pets for the extended period.....it's a long time for them to be away from their momma.  The good news?  They always seem to make out just fine (us humans, not so much , we get more stressed by the absence than they do!!).  I am sure they will be grateful for the attention from whomever is dropping by to care for them while you are away.  And, they have each other .  That's a comfort all on its own!




bobbie68 said:


> I didn't get one with just DD and I with our shirts but have to this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see DD's BF is a growing teen (in a good way!) I totally understand the size issue. He wears a 2X so it can be a little difficult at times to find what we like. We did manage last year with this style in one of the stores in the studios. I hope to find another set this year.



Great photos!  What a good-looking family! 



dalmatian7 said:


> Coco was such a good movie!  Here is a link with pictures of explanations of the images used in the Mexico Pavilion. https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/coco-remember-me-exhibit-at-epcot-mexico-pavilion/
> 
> I don't remember them being there last Sept (but we rushed in and then out of the pavilion so I may have missed them), so I am not sure if they are there all the time, but it really helped explain the images in Coco.  I have never liked marigolds in my garden, but now I have a new appreciation of them.
> 
> Loving the report so far! I really need to get planning my own Oct trip beyond the cruise part.  Do you think that a rope drop to about 5pm at Sea World is worth it?  We would be driving out to Port Canaveral from there and I don't want to be getting in there really late.  Maybe we would have supper in the park and then head out.  hmmm  This all came up as  DD's school schedule came out and we have just gained a day of vacation, so now I am trying to decide how to use it. DH would still like to drop the cruise, but DD is excited, and I kind of am too to try something different.  There are just too many choices.   Especially after I read your trip reports of all the places I normally wouldn't even think of.



Thank you for that link .  I can't wait to read up on all the meanings and symbolisms!  

You could get a lot done at SeaWorld if you arrive at park opening and stay until 5 .   Would this be your first time at that park?  You wouldn't be able to see and do it all, but you could easily fit in 3 shows (Dolphin Days, One Ocean, and Clyde & Seamore), a few rides, and many exhibits.  



chicagoshannon said:


> I love the Land.  I do miss the live boat driver though.  It was nice to have them talk about the different plants that were actually there instead of the recorded spiel that might not be accurate.
> 
> The Joffrey  donuts are so good.  They're big, but not quite as big as the Simpons donut at Universal.



The Land used to have live boat drivers?  I had no idea!  How long ago were they replaced with the recorded audio loop?

You can bet your boots that a Joffrey's donut will be on the must-try list for next time .  For research purposes, of course .


----------



## chiamarie

I just found your latest update.  And, while i do also love the Cucumber Margaritia, I actually had the avocado margarita.  it's my favorite.   The cucumber one is on the rocks and not a blended drink!


----------



## pattyw

Hope your weekend with Jake is great!! I get missing the boys when they're away!!

Here's a link to my TR I did from our Universal trip last weekend. It's my first TR! You were one of the ones that inspired me to try one!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/live-from-universal-sapphire-falls-5-24-5-27.3684597/


----------



## I-4Bound

Great updates! We will be in Epcot one week from Monday! I'm really looking forward to it. Might have to check out one of those margaritas


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm not sure when the live boat drivers got the ax.  I think they were still there in 2004 for our honeymoon but I'm not positive.  I know they were gone in 2009 when we took our first trip with Madeline.


----------



## DontRushMe

Netflix just added CoCo June 1st. We watched it last night. 
Yes it was cute! Yes I needed Kleenex! Yes my family laughed at me......


----------



## Monykalyn

DontRushMe said:


> Netflix just added CoCo June 1st. We watched it last night.
> Yes it was cute! Yes I needed Kleenex! Yes my family laughed at me......


Yep my son has already watched it too. Great movie


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> While I haven’t yet seen the movie Frozen



WHAT????  How is that even possible?  It is on TV (Disney Channel) all the time.  It is a cute movie.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> By the time we reached the entrance, that wonderful tequila was definitely starting to go to my head (and my legs, and my arms…….). Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Hehehehehe


----------



## afan

For anyone interested I started a trip report for my DLP and Paris trip here - https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...nd-fun-in-disneyland-paris-and-paris.3686192/  With the tips and stuff I wanted to share it seemed easier to do it this way since I was already going to do hotel reviews over on the budget board.

It's my first trip report so I hope it's interesting and fun


----------



## Lynne G

What?  How could I miss this report!  Joining in.  

Great pictures and makes me want to do a Spring trip one of these days.

Just got back from taking our little one on a college visit.  She wants to go away for college, so it will be odd not seeing her for months.  Will be a sad mom, but happy she will be in a school she likes.  

Will be at Universal at the end of August and beginning of October.  You should better plan your October trip.  We will miss each other by weeks.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, just popping in for a quick second before bed.  Wanted to apologize for the lack of updates over the past several days.  Jake has been in town (he arrived late Thursday night) so we've been soaking up every moment with him while he's here.  That meant a break from the boards.  He heads back home tomorrow morning (always a tough one .....I am terrible with good byes, especially when we don't have firm plans of when we will see each other next) so I should be able to resume posting within the next day or two.

Hope you all had a great weekend!   Here's a few pics from ours .


----------



## verleniahall

Glad that you were able to enjoy some time with family!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Jake gets more like his dad every time you post a picture! Glad you all had a great weekend together


----------



## Penguinempress

Wow, Jake looks like Steve's Mini-me! And glad to see that despite the move, you're still Jays fans!


----------



## Joanna71985

Hope you had a nice weekend with Jake!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Glad that you were able to enjoy some time with family!



Thank you .  It was SO wonderful to have him here!  It makes my momma heart feel whole.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Jake gets more like his dad every time you post a picture! Glad you all had a great weekend together



Ha!  You noticed that too, huh?  He is his father's double, that's for certain.....though he takes after me with many of his personality traits.



Penguinempress said:


> Wow, Jake looks like Steve's Mini-me! And glad to see that despite the move, you're still Jays fans!



You can take the man out of Ontario, but you can't take Ontario out of the man.  We even have a Jays flag on the lamp post in our front yard!  In our house we cheer for the Raptors, the Leafs, the Jays.....and the Michigan Wolverines . 

My brother in law did a video for us to mark our 25th wedding anniversary.  It included 25+ years of photos of Steve and I, right from our dating days to current.  It was shocking to look back on some of those old photos, and see how much Jake now resembles Steve back then (when they were about the same age).  The apple definitely didn't fall from from the tree! 



Joanna71985 said:


> Hope you had a nice weekend with Jake!



Thanks Joanna .  It was a ton of fun, but went by way too fast.  Lots of tears as we said "see ya later" before he hit the road this morning .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> I just found your latest update.  And, while i do also love the Cucumber Margaritia, I actually had the avocado margarita.  it's my favorite.   The cucumber one is on the rocks and not a blended drink!



Well, crap.....I goofed!   Thank you for the correction .  

Avocado  .... no wonder it tasted so "green" .



pattyw said:


> Hope your weekend with Jake is great!! I get missing the boys when they're away!!
> 
> Here's a link to my TR I did from our Universal trip last weekend. It's my first TR! You were one of the ones that inspired me to try one!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/live-from-universal-sapphire-falls-5-24-5-27.3684597/



Thank you so much for the link!!  I will try to pop over later tonight to give it a read! 



I-4Bound said:


> Great updates! We will be in Epcot one week from Monday! I'm really looking forward to it. Might have to check out one of those margaritas



I can't wait to hear which one you choose!  You'll have to drop in and give us a live report if you have a chance!



chicagoshannon said:


> I'm not sure when the live boat drivers got the ax.  I think they were still there in 2004 for our honeymoon but I'm not positive.  I know they were gone in 2009 when we took our first trip with Madeline.



Well, that explains why we've never seen them then.  How cool that you guys did Disney for your honeymoon! 



DontRushMe said:


> Netflix just added CoCo June 1st. We watched it last night.
> Yes it was cute! Yes I needed Kleenex! Yes my family laughed at me......



The girls didn't cry??    

Thanks for the heads up about Netflix .  I know what we'll be watching on the first rainy Saturday night!



Monykalyn said:


> Yep my son has already watched it too. Great movie



I saw a preview for the Incredibles 2 on TV this morning, and it looks like a fun flick as well.  I think Steve and I may have to see that one in the theater later this month .



Ruthie5671 said:


> WHAT????  How is that even possible?  It is on TV (Disney Channel) all the time.  It is a cute movie.
> 
> Hehehehehe



I need more females and/or children in my life LOL.  Let's just say Frozen wouldn't be Steve's first pick when movie night rolls around .   A little too much singing, not enough action .



afan said:


> For anyone interested I started a trip report for my DLP and Paris trip here - https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...nd-fun-in-disneyland-paris-and-paris.3686192/  With the tips and stuff I wanted to share it seemed easier to do it this way since I was already going to do hotel reviews over on the budget board.
> 
> It's my first trip report so I hope it's interesting and fun



Awesome!  I will be reading for sure!



Lynne G said:


> What?  How could I miss this report!  Joining in.
> 
> Great pictures and makes me want to do a Spring trip one of these days.
> 
> Just got back from taking our little one on a college visit.  She wants to go away for college, so it will be odd not seeing her for months.  Will be a sad mom, but happy she will be in a school she likes.
> 
> Will be at Universal at the end of August and beginning of October.  You should better plan your October trip.  We will miss each other by weeks.



Aw, so great to have you reading along again, Lynne! 

I can't believe your DD is readying herself for college.  How exciting for her (but understandably hard for you).   How far away is she planning on venturing?   Will the distance be drivable or REALLY far from home?

Too bad our fall dates didn't align yet again  .... we are definitely later this year than in previous Octobers.  We usually travel mid-month (around Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving) but flights were much less expensive for the later dates, so it made better financial sense to go with the end of the month this time around.  I am hoping that maybe it might not be quite as hot and humid as earlier in October, too.  We've had some pretty warm and muggy fall days!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I hear ya on airfare rates.  Had to change from my usual Sunday to a Monday, for much better rate, and coming in the evening in the summer, as much better rate.  I will say, at least I feel half way good about my airfare.  It's the rental car rates that are still giving me heartburn.


----------



## trish4bruce

I have finally got a chance to sit down and catch up on your awesome report!  I am glad to hear Frontier was a good experience.  Never know when we may have to venture into trying a new airline.  I completely get your air fare dilemma for October.  Right now our airfare out of Thunder Bay early October is in the $800CDN per person range.  If we fly out of Minneapolis, which is a 6 hr drive, flights are in the $330 US range. Even with exchange and other costs we save a bundle.
I love that you are still Blue Jay fans at heart even though you are living across the border.  It has been somewhat painful watching our Jays lately but we will always love them!


----------



## bankr63

Holy cow!  You've been going for over 2 weeks and I haven't found you yet?!? 

Just stumbled upon about 2 minutes ago.

Man, I have got some serious catching up to do!!!

Oh, no wonder!  They buried you in SeaWorld Land...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    EPCOT, continued




*

Once we had wrapped up our cruise through The Land, we decided to spend some more time touring the World Showcase.  The sunny skies of the morning had been overtaken by clouds, but so far it was just overcast and only a few dribbles of rain had fallen from the sky.  I popped open my umbrella upon leaving the land, but ended up putting it away with the five minutes that followed.






As we walked and talked (and talked and talked!! ) and strolled along, we stopped to admire the floral displays that we passed along the way.  The creativity was as awesome as the beauty in many of the ornate gardens.  This one was one of my favorites!






I would give my right arm to re-create this particular garden in my new backyard!   Knowing my lack of a green thumb, I'm guessing that's not ever gonna happen .

_Moving right along...._

While my memory of the sequence of our World Showcase tour is a bit fuzzy, judging from the order of my photos, it appeared we visited Canada first.   






I’ll be honest here:  while I don’t dislike the Canadian pavilion, it doesn’t really scream Canada to me.  When I think “Canada”, neither totem poles nor bears are among the first things that come to mind [ditto to the lumberjack-style plaid that the CM’s wear].   But, its still fun….especially when we no longer live there…..to make a stop and poke around a bit.  Cue the cheesy photo ops in front of the totem poles.






We browsed for a bit in the store, too:   and @Ruthie5671 , we found those awesome soaps!! 











I was tempted to buy a box of the Dare Maple Leaf cookies that they sold in the gift shop, because they hold such fond memories for me:  they were my dad’s absolute favorite when he was alive, and my parent’s cupboards were never without a fresh box on hand.  I haven’t had them in years (probably not since he passed away in 2010) and when I saw them on the shelf, I was soooo tempted.  I ended up taking a pass, and now I wish I hadn’t .  It's one of two Epcot souvenir regrets.    

After Canada, we kept strolling along.   The sky would cloud over, and then the sky would clear.  It would look like it was getting to rain, and then a few minutes later the sun came streaming back through.    The topiary displays continued throughout the World Showcase, so whimsical and pretty.


























Meandering into England, we admired the tea garden:






…..the Midsummer Night’s Dream garden:





….and, my favorite of the England displays, the Tinkerbell garden :






Steve and T both decided they were ready for another beverage, so we popped into Rose & Crown for another round of refreshments.  It was hot, and we had to keep hydrated….right?   I was still feeling the effects of my margarita (and feared that any more alcohol for the next while might render me unable to walk in a straight line ) so I opted to take a pass.  The heat and the tequila and the sun were making me feel a tad light-headed…….best not to add to that just yet!






I can’t for the life of me remember what T chose for a drink (@chiamarie , you’ll have to help me with that!!) but once again, it was green.  Are you seeing a theme here?   I do remember that Steve’s drink was "Pimm’s Cup" (Pimm’s #1 and Sprite, with a cucumber, strawberry and mint tossed in for good measure).  I sampled a sip or two as we continued on our World Showcase tour, and I quite liked it…..though the mint got stronger as time went on, and I could have done without that particular add-in.  But, I’m weird like that.   Not picky, just……_particular ._

As we poked around England, we continued to remark on how light and manageable the crowds were for a Flower & Garden weekend.  Perhaps those pesky clouds that continued to taunt us were keeping folks from committing to a day in the parks? 






With drinks in hand, onward we trundled.  We stopped and checked out some of the special offers at the various Flower & Garden Festival booths that were scattered around the World Showcase.  We chatted about our favorite aspects of the various pavilions as we passed by, and T enjoyed teasing me about the fact that there was nothing I would eat in several of the restaurants  (Morocco, I’m looking at you LOL ).    Being far more knowledgeable about all things Epcot than we are, T was also able to point out some fun facts about many of the different pavilions, including the bonzai trees in China:  I think she said that one of the trees is something like 80 years old.  How cool!






We stopped to take a good look (and several photos) of the stunning topiary display that depicted Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs.  






It was simply incredible!!   And quite unintentionally (but very appropriately) a large lizard calmly adorned Snow White’s arm…..look closely.






About this time, a few large drops of rain started dropping rhythmically from that thick, grey sky.  It had clouded in sufficiently that we suspected we were in for a bit of a shower…..hopefully nothing too long lasting, but definitely a bit of a dampening down (at least for a short while).    We made a split-second decision [Oh, who am I kidding??  This was on my list all along and the rain was just a better excuse than my gluttony!! ] and opted to head indoors to escape the drizzle……






Karamell-Kuche is coming up.  *Kostlich!* _(“Delicious!”)_


----------



## I-4Bound

That Lady and the Tramp display is so pretty.  Can't wait to see what kind of caramel treats you get! One of my favorite stops in World Showcase!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Oh I hear ya on airfare rates.  Had to change from my usual Sunday to a Monday, for much better rate, and coming in the evening in the summer, as much better rate.  I will say, at least I feel half way good about my airfare.  It's the rental car rates that are still giving me heartburn.



Our rental car rate for October is abysmal right now, too .   We are at about $370 for our 8-day stay for a full size car.  In comparison, May was $205 for the same amount of days and in a full size SUV.  I can't help but think that the rates simply HAVE TO decline between now and then.  



trish4bruce said:


> I have finally got a chance to sit down and catch up on your awesome report!  I am glad to hear Frontier was a good experience.  Never know when we may have to venture into trying a new airline.  I completely get your air fare dilemma for October.  Right now our airfare out of Thunder Bay early October is in the $800CDN per person range.  If we fly out of Minneapolis, which is a 6 hr drive, flights are in the $330 US range. Even with exchange and other costs we save a bundle.
> I love that you are still Blue Jay fans at heart even though you are living across the border.  It has been somewhat painful watching our Jays lately but we will always love them!



Oh my word, those flight prices are insane!!  We paid $600 for our Frontier flights for the fall, but that's for BOTH of us (so $300 per person, return) and that also includes upgraded stretch seating for both of us (both ways), a checked bag and a carry-on bag each (both ways), priority boarding, and refundability.  Your price out of Minneapolis is much more palatable, but what a bummer to have such a long commute to the airport.  Especially on the way home......our drive back from Buffalo always felt so L-O-N-G and it was only 4 hours.  I can understand going with that option, though, because the savings add up for families.  And those savings can be used to make your trip extra special in so many other ways!

Ugh, the Jays recent performance .  Don't even get me started .   Between their inconsistent play and so many players on the DL, we didn't have high hopes for them pulling off a win against the Tigers in the first place......and then, they had this against them:






Darn that Rally Goose!!  



bankr63 said:


> Holy cow!  You've been going for over 2 weeks and I haven't found you yet?!?
> 
> Just stumbled upon about 2 minutes ago.
> 
> Man, I have got some serious catching up to do!!!
> 
> Oh, no wonder!  They buried you in SeaWorld Land...



I'm like the Disboards gopher.  You never know where I'm going to pop up next!






Glad you finally discovered where I have been hiding out!  It wasn't the same without ya .  And lucky for you, I've been moving slowly for the last few days, so you should be able to come up to speed pretty darn quick .



I-4Bound said:


> That Lady and the Tramp display is so pretty.  Can't wait to see what kind of caramel treats you get! One of my favorite stops in World Showcase!



Wasn't it spectacular??? Lady's ears are incredibly done!!

Picking which of those delectable options to try was a real challenge.  So many mouth-watering options!!  I may have drooled a little on those glass display cases .


----------



## pattyw

Love the Canada pavilion! We're so close to Canada- Ft. Erie- and visit often.  But no, don't see totem poles or bears.  We like to shop for candy- love Aero bars!


----------



## afan

I always love seeing pictures of Lady and her ears.  The pic I have from when we were at F&G in 2014 is similar.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I’ll be honest here: while I don’t dislike the Canadian pavilion, it doesn’t really scream Canada to me. When I think “Canada”, neither totem poles nor bears are among the first things that come to mind [ditto to the lumberjack-style plaid that the CM’s wear].



I think the totem poles are more for the west coast of Canada because there's more erm Indians.  I realized they are Native Americans in Canada but I'm not sure what you call them, indigenous?  Anyway, there are totem poles on Vancouver Island and in parts of BC.  We have them around our part of Washington as well and there are several reservations around here and between me and the BC line.  I would imagine the bear falls into that or goes into the rockies.  You eastern Canadians need to remember there's more to your large country, just like those on the east coast of the US need to remember there's people over here on the other (better) coast


----------



## bobbie68

Hi so glad that you had an awesome visit with your son. I don't know if I could live so far  away from my daughter one day.

I love the pictures of the flowers and garden. It looks so pretty I have never been there that time of year. When we move down in two years I will get the chance to see it at that time.

I don't drink much at all but I love frozen  Margaritas. I do enjoy them once in awhile!

I can't wait to hear about the rest of your day


----------



## dalmatian7

loving this so far.  I just wish I had the time to try to have a garden like that!  I went to flower and garden in 2009, it was lovely.  But I had to return to snow when I came home from it, that stunk.  I believe they removed the narrators when they refurbished "Living with the Land" in 2006.  It was closed on our Sept honeymoon but we did the "Behind the Seeds" tour (very interesting).  They were testing the new narration with dummies in the boats while we were on the tour.   They told us that part of the refurb had them removing much of the landscape in the large glass room.  They had contracted some kind of blight and just had to start over with a lot of the things growing there.  See even pros make mistakes or have trouble.  

Jake looks great.  Growing his hair a little longer???  He is so Steve's match.  You are a very blessed Mama.  I can't wait to hear more about your trip.  

I saw your reply about SeaWorld.  I have been before but not in a long time.  I should have time this weekend to sit down and really get planning (at least on paper).  I am sure I will come up with better details to run by you.  I need to get DH on board with adding an extra day and get my deadlines for cruise stuff on my calendar. I feel like summer is flying by and it hasn't even begun. My poor DD is in school until June 22nd.  They started late for a building project and had way to many snow days.  Argh.  They go back the 29th of August. Such a short summer for her that I am not pushing to plan too many activities.  Her 4-h projects and a couple of day events are enough.


----------



## Monykalyn

Flower and Garden was so pretty! They still have a few topiaries up but all the extra flowers and displays and booths are now gone of course. Epcot seems weird to me this trip as the last 5 times I've been there has been for a festival of some kind .
Have never gotten a treat from that shop if you can believe that! We did have dinner -waterside for Illuminations- at Spice Road table Monday.  Thought the food was good! Kids ate a ton too but they have rather adventurous tastes (both snubbed the "boring" kids offerings).  Their sparkling sangria is light and refreshing- that pitcher went quickly between two of us .

Saw your pics from the weekend with Jake- so nice you got to spend some time with him. My DD is off for next two days - even though we just dropped her off two weeks ago I'm so glad to have the time with her again! They may be grown and flown but they are never gone!


----------



## Joanna71985

I love the topiaries at F&G! They are so pretty


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Wonderful pictures of the F&G festival, it looks like a great time to visit Epcot.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Love the Canada pavilion! We're so close to Canada- Ft. Erie- and visit often.  But no, don't see totem poles or bears.  We like to shop for candy- love Aero bars!



Please tell me you also seek out fresh butter tarts when you cross the border, too [imagine a drool emoji here].  I still can't believe they are a Canada-only thing!  Aside from my favorite cereal (Shreddies), butter tarts are the food from home that I miss most.



afan said:


> I always love seeing pictures of Lady and her ears.  The pic I have from when we were at F&G in 2014 is similar.
> 
> I think the totem poles are more for the west coast of Canada because there's more erm Indians.  I realized they are Native Americans in Canada but I'm not sure what you call them, indigenous?  Anyway, there are totem poles on Vancouver Island and in parts of BC.  We have them around our part of Washington as well and there are several reservations around here and between me and the BC line.  I would imagine the bear falls into that or goes into the rockies.  You eastern Canadians need to remember there's more to your large country, just like those on the east coast of the US need to remember there's people over here on the other (better) coast



Oh, I have no doubt that there are totem poles throughout Canada (and definitely on the west coast), but I'm doubtful that they are what comes to most Canadians' minds when they think about things that are representative of this great nation.  There are so many things that are consistently meaningful to citizens across the _whole_ country.....like hockey!....that I think would have been a MUCH better fit.    And it always pains me that they don't have a Tim Horton's coffee kiosk either.  Nothing smacks of Canadiana more than a double double and fresh timbits from "Timmies".



bobbie68 said:


> Hi so glad that you had an awesome visit with your son. I don't know if I could live so far  away from my daughter one day.
> 
> I love the pictures of the flowers and garden. It looks so pretty I have never been there that time of year. When we move down in two years I will get the chance to see it at that time.
> 
> I don't drink much at all but I love frozen  Margaritas. I do enjoy them once in awhile!
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the rest of your day



Trust me, I feel an enormous amount of guilt being this far away from my boy......so much so, it literally it makes my heart ache most days .  It never gets easier, either.  It is my biggest wish (and his, too) that he can join us here in the USA at some point.  As soon as we have permanent residency, we will be moving heaven and earth to obtain the legal approval for him to move to MI.

The Flower & Garden Festival really is a sight to behold.  It runs for quite a long spell (February to late May, I think?), so hopefully one of your trips will occur while its on .



dalmatian7 said:


> loving this so far.  I just wish I had the time to try to have a garden like that!  I went to flower and garden in 2009, it was lovely.  But I had to return to snow when I came home from it, that stunk.  I believe they removed the narrators when they refurbished "Living with the Land" in 2006.  It was closed on our Sept honeymoon but we did the "Behind the Seeds" tour (very interesting).  They were testing the new narration with dummies in the boats while we were on the tour.   They told us that part of the refurb had them removing much of the landscape in the large glass room.  They had contracted some kind of blight and just had to start over with a lot of the things growing there.  See even pros make mistakes or have trouble.
> 
> Jake looks great.  Growing his hair a little longer???  He is so Steve's match.  You are a very blessed Mama.  I can't wait to hear more about your trip.
> 
> I saw your reply about SeaWorld.  I have been before but not in a long time.  I should have time this weekend to sit down and really get planning (at least on paper).  I am sure I will come up with better details to run by you.  I need to get DH on board with adding an extra day and get my deadlines for cruise stuff on my calendar. I feel like summer is flying by and it hasn't even begun. My poor DD is in school until June 22nd.  They started late for a building project and had way to many snow days.  Argh.  They go back the 29th of August. Such a short summer for her that I am not pushing to plan too many activities.  Her 4-h projects and a couple of day events are enough.



Ha ha, you noticed Jake's longer hair!    The first thing I told him when he pulled in our driveway on Thursday night, after he hopped out of the truck and I wrapped him in a big, ol' momma hug, was "You need a haircut" .  He promptly informs me that like his curls.  Mr. Independence no longer needs his mother's approval on his appearance .

Ontario kids are usually in class until the end of June as well.  I *SO* miss the days of summer fun with kids!  lt was always my favorite time of the year.  4-h is so awesome!!  What program area(s) does your DD participate in?



Monykalyn said:


> Flower and Garden was so pretty! They still have a few topiaries up but all the extra flowers and displays and booths are now gone of course. Epcot seems weird to me this trip as the last 5 times I've been there has been for a festival of some kind .
> Have never gotten a treat from that shop if you can believe that! We did have dinner -waterside for Illuminations- at Spice Road table Monday.  Thought the food was good! Kids ate a ton too but they have rather adventurous tastes (both snubbed the "boring" kids offerings).  Their sparkling sangria is light and refreshing- that pitcher went quickly between two of us .
> 
> Saw your pics from the weekend with Jake- so nice you got to spend some time with him. My DD is off for next two days - even though we just dropped her off two weeks ago I'm so glad to have the time with her again! They may be grown and flown but they are never gone!



Ah, you had me at "sparkling sangria" .  Now THAT is my drink of choice!  Red or white, you can't go wrong .
Hey, you might know the answer to this question (you're awfully knowledgeable where Disney is concerned ).  What happens to all the topiaries after the Festival concludes?  Please tell me they don't get thrown into the compost pile! 



Joanna71985 said:


> I love the topiaries at F&G! They are so pretty



And to think it all starts in February!!!!  When we in the north are buried under feet of snow!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Wonderful pictures of the F&G festival, it looks like a great time to visit Epcot.



Spring in Florida is simply divine.  It really is our favorite time of year to visit.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that there are totem poles throughout Canada (and definitely on the west coast), but I'm doubtful that they are what comes to most Canadians' minds when they think about things that are representative of this great nation. There are so many things that are consistently meaningful to citizens across the _whole_ country.....like hockey!....that I think would have been a MUCH better fit. And it always pains me that they don't have a Tim Horton's coffee kiosk either. Nothing smacks of Canadiana more than a double double and fresh timbits from "Timmies".



I agree that hockey is more, but I don't know how they would have fit it in.  I'm pretty sure it's in the movie.  I'm not sure everyone would think of the Buchart Gardens either but I think that's what the garden area is based off.  Maybe they only went to the west?  I would think Niagra Falls would have been good too, or maybe there's a waterfall of some sort in there that I can't remember.  We didn't go through all the pavilions last trip.

I've bought Timmies hot chocolate there in the canister to bring back for my mom.  I think they had coffee too.  This was back in 2016 so they may not have it any more.  I didn't need to look last trip because I knew I'd be going to Canada a few months after the last trip and could just get it then.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Please tell me you also seek out fresh butter tarts when you cross the border, too [imagine a drool emoji here]. I still can't believe they are a Canada-only thing! Aside from my favorite cereal (Shreddies), butter tarts are the food from home that I miss most.



No- I haven't had those- but we're due for a dinner at Happy Jack's and will stop at a store to look for those!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And it always pains me that they don't have a Tim Horton's coffee kiosk either. Nothing smacks of Canadiana more than a double double and fresh timbits from "Timmies".



It's pure Buffalo too!! It's funny- we have a Tim's at the airport and I hear so many people that comment as we exit to baggage claim how much they missed Tim's in Florida!! I think we have one every mile on the road! What do you think, Gina? You, me, Steve, and Joe open a Tim's in Orlando?? Near the Vistana of course! We would have a gold mine between the Canadians and WNYers on vacation!!


----------



## chiamarie

Erm...... A Welsch Dragon was maybe the name of the drink?  I don't even know.  All I know was that it was also green, like my margarita.


----------



## scottishgirl1

chiamarie said:


> Erm...... A Welsch Dragon was maybe the name of the drink?  I don't even know.  All I know was that it was also green, like my margarita.



Yup, Welsh Dragon is the green drink from Rose and Crown! Have had it a few times


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We browsed for a bit in the store, too: and @Ruthie5671 , we found those awesome soaps!!



I plan on buying some when we have our trip next month (did I say that loud enough - next month!!).  I'm thinking my staff would like them for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Ruthie5671 said:


> I plan on buying some when we have our trip next month (did I say that loud enough - next month!!).  I'm thinking my staff would like them for Christmas gifts!


You may have mentioned it once or twice......


----------



## verleniahall

Its the Welsh Dragon - its yummy!!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am terrible with good byes.


Which strikes me as funny, coming from the queen of Good Buys and all...

Glad you had some good family time.

Can you tell I'm almost caught up...  Just one more page to go.

ETA:  Phew!  And done.  Finally caught up.  Okay, full steam ahead!

BTW, did you let @orangecats2 know you were back at it?  Don't think I've seen her chime in yet either.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I agree that hockey is more, but I don't know how they would have fit it in.  I'm pretty sure it's in the movie.  I'm not sure everyone would think of the Buchart Gardens either but I think that's what the garden area is based off.  Maybe they only went to the west?  I would think Niagra Falls would have been good too, or maybe there's a waterfall of some sort in there that I can't remember.  We didn't go through all the pavilions last trip.
> 
> I've bought Timmies hot chocolate there in the canister to bring back for my mom.  I think they had coffee too.  This was back in 2016 so they may not have it any more.  I didn't need to look last trip because I knew I'd be going to Canada a few months after the last trip and could just get it then.



Hmmmm, maybe if we ever realize our dream of relocating to Florida, I will apply to be an Epcot Imagineer, specializing in consulting for the Canadian pavilion .  I already have so many ideas!  There would be hockey, there would be Mounties, there would be a Tim Hortons, a Beavertails kiosk (for those not familiar, we're talking these kind of Beavertails:  http://beavertails.com/en/ ....not the animal kind ), butter tarts  and a tribute to Terry Fox.   And a small tote pole or two, just for my west coast comrades .



pattyw said:


> No- I haven't had those- but we're due for a dinner at Happy Jack's and will stop at a store to look for those!
> 
> It's pure Buffalo too!! It's funny- we have a Tim's at the airport and I hear so many people that comment as we exit to baggage claim how much they missed Tim's in Florida!! I think we have one every mile on the road! What do you think, Gina? You, me, Steve, and Joe open a Tim's in Orlando?? Near the Vistana of course! We would have a gold mine between the Canadians and WNYers on vacation!!



You absolutely MUST seek out a home baked butter tart.....not the prepackaged ones in the grocery store, but one make by a good bakery.  OMG, they are divine!!  We had a Butter Tart factory in our community back home that produced the most amazing tarts, second only to my mom's.  They were even voted one of the best in the country:  http://www.canadianliving.com/food/food-tips/article/canada-s-best-butter-tarts  (Rachel's in Trenton).

I'm totally on board for a joint Tim's venture in the sunny south!  With all the northerners down there, I suspect it would be an instant success.  I'm not joking.....if you and Joe ever decide to give it a go, keep us in mind!!  



chiamarie said:


> Erm...... A Welsch Dragon was maybe the name of the drink?  I don't even know.  All I know was that it was also green, like my margarita.



Good memory!  

For anyone who is interested, here's the recipe:

http://allears.net/din/recipes/rec-wdr.htm

And a pic (not mine, borrowed from the internet):








scottishgirl1 said:


> Yup, Welsh Dragon is the green drink from Rose and Crown! Have had it a few times



  T was kind enough to let me try a sip, and it was super tasty.  I'd order it myself on a future visit!



Ruthie5671 said:


> I plan on buying some when we have our trip next month (did I say that loud enough - next month!!).  I'm thinking my staff would like them for Christmas gifts!



You shrew.....rubbing in that your trip is SO close! 

Just kidding, my friend......I am SO EXCITED for you guys!!! 



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You may have mentioned it once or twice......



Actual photo of our friend @Ruthie5671 :








verleniahall said:


> Its the Welsh Dragon - its yummy!!



What a popular drink!!   Now I feel like I really missed out on a good opportunity .



bankr63 said:


> Which strikes me as funny, coming from the queen of Good Buys and all...
> 
> Glad you had some good family time.
> 
> Can you tell I'm almost caught up...  Just one more page to go.
> 
> ETA:  Phew!  And done.  Finally caught up.  Okay, full steam ahead!
> 
> BTW, did you let @orangecats2 know you were back at it?  Don't think I've seen her chime in yet either.



Ah yes, "good buys" .... definitely my forte in comparison to the "good byes" .   You are always so clever!!  Why oh why can't I be talented in BOTH areas?!?! 

I'm not sure I am familiar with that poster.....is it someone who may have joined in under another name?   Or am I getting that forgetful? (always a possibility , I'm not getting any younger).

I do notice that @dancin Disney style hasn't dropped in yet to stay hello.  Dancin.......yoo hoo, where are you?   @bankr63 needs some back-up over here LOL.

And now that you're all caught up, I guess its time for me to get typing again.  I will move heaven and earth to get another update this weekend.  Sounds like its going to be rainy here in SE Michigan right through to and including Sunday, so that should force me to get focused and posting again.


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What a popular drink!!   Now I feel like I really missed out on a good opportunity .



You will have to try it on your next trip!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Thanks for you patience, everyone, as I have stalled a bit on the report updates.  It's been a crazy busy week here and I just couldn't seem to find an hour to sit down and type out a decent entry.  Sometimes there just aren't enough hours in the day .

The next couple of weeks are poised to be a bit chaotic, actually.....I am excited to be embarking on a new career venture .  I gave my notice to my current employer just over a week ago [which was SUPER hard, as they've been incredibly kind to me.....there were tears from everyone in the office, including my boss, when I broke the news], and I start in my new position on June 19th.  They've been unable to find a suitable candidate to replace me thus far, so I've been working extra hard to prepare them for my departure;  hopefully some additional efforts on my part will minimize their difficulties as they continue to recruit and subsequently train the new staff member.   That's meant some long, busy days at the office.....and busy evenings getting outdoor stuff done while the sun shines .

While it was tough to make the decision to leave my current job (where I have some fantastic coworkers), this new opportunity seems absolutely ideal for me.  It's very similar to the role I held at the firm I worked for in Canada for 18 years before we moved, and is going to offer me a better challenge than I have currently with higher pay (which is always a bonus!) and a WAY shorter commute .  For anyone who knows what metro Detroit traffic can be like, that alone was a huge deciding factor:  my new job will be less than a mile from my front door.  In the middle of January, when the snow is flying, that will be the best perk of all!!   I have one more week + 1 day left in my current position, and start in my new role on June 19th.  Wish me luck!  I really hope, now that we have put down some roots in a new community and are taking a more long-term view of our life here in the USA, that this will be the beginning of my "forever-job" (or, at least, my "forever-until- @pattyw -and-I-open-a-Tim-Hortons-in-Orlando" job   ). 

We are off to do some shopping, but I'll try to get a trip report entry posted before the end of the night.  Thanks again for bearing with me!  There always seems to be something wacky happening in my crazy life!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi on your new job. What an exciting but stressful time. It sounds like it is such a positive move for you and that's what counts. I wish you lots of luck in it.

I can't wait till you continue your trip report but I do understand how life gets in the way.

Hey I will be relocating to the  Orlando area within 2 years,  so I will be there if you ever open your Tim Horton's with pattyw I will be your first patron


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You absolutely MUST seek out a home baked butter tart.....not the prepackaged ones in the grocery store, but one make by a good bakery. OMG, they are divine!! We had a Butter Tart factory in our community back home that produced the most amazing tarts, second only to my mom's. They were even voted one of the best in the country: http://www.canadianliving.com/food/food-tips/article/canada-s-best-butter-tarts (Rachel's in Trenton).
> 
> I will definitely seek these out when we go to Ft. Erie!
> 
> I'm totally on board for a joint Tim's venture in the sunny south! With all the northerners down there, I suspect it would be an instant success. I'm not joking.....if you and Joe ever decide to give it a go, keep us in mind!!



I bet it would make a lot of $$.  I've never worked in the restaurant business, but I'm an accountant so I can be the business person!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am excited to be embarking on a new career venture



Yay!! Congratuluations!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> going to offer me a better challenge than I have currently with higher pay (which is always a bonus!) and a WAY shorter commute



Higher pay = more vacation $$ 




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> (or, at least, my "forever-until- @pattyw -and-I-open-a-Tim-Hortons-in-Orlando" job   ).



I know I just met you guys but we'd work good together!



bobbie68 said:


> Hey I will be relocating to the Orlando area within 2 years, so I will be there if you ever open your Tim Horton's with pattyw I will be your first patron



Sounds good, Bobbie!!  Lucky you- a soon-to-be Floridian!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Well Gina you certainly never stay still! Congratulations on the new job  I hope you settle into this one and get into a routine again. I hope Steve is well, no doubt working hard now he's back home.

Can you believe I can start making ADRs tomorrow for our December vacation, time is flying by.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> or, at least, my "forever-until- @pattyw -and-I-open-a-Tim-Hortons-in-Orlando" job   ).


Awe, man! I need a piece of this!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> You will have to try it on your next trip!!



No Disney days planned for the next trip (not yet, anyway), but definitely for whenever we get to Epcot next .   Though, I would love our next Disney day to be Animal Kingdom .... we haven't been there since 2009, and only for one day at that.  So much has changed since then!  


bobbie68 said:


> Hi on your new job. What an exciting but stressful time. It sounds like it is such a positive move for you and that's what counts. I wish you lots of luck in it.
> 
> I can't wait till you continue your trip report but I do understand how life gets in the way.
> 
> Hey I will be relocating to the  Orlando area within 2 years,  so I will be there if you ever open your Tim Horton's with pattyw I will be your first patron



So awesome that you will be living your Florida dream so soon!  I am so envious and so happy for you, all at the same time .



pattyw said:


> Yay!! Congratuluations!!
> 
> *Higher pay = more vacation $$*



Great minds think alike ..... those are almost my exact words to Steve after I accepted the job .

Thanks for the congrats, I am excited and nervous at all the same time.  I just hope I do well and catch on quickly.  


Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Well Gina you certainly never stay still! Congratulations on the new job  I hope you settle into this one and get into a routine again. I hope Steve is well, no doubt working hard now he's back home.
> 
> Can you believe I can start making ADRs tomorrow for our December vacation, time is flying by.



Ha ha, there always does seem to be something weird or wonderful happening to us lately.   I'm honestly ready to be dull and boring again.....all this "excitement" is draining .  

Good luck on snagging all the ADR's you're hoping for!    What are your dining must-do's for this trip?  Sure makes you realize how close a trip is getting once you hit that magic ADR day!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> Awe, man! I need a piece of this!


Well, if @pattyw is doing the accounting and I'm doing the balance of the office administration, we will need someone who actually knows how to make coffee .  I can't make a decent pot to save my life, and rely on my Keurig for a decent cup at home.  If you can make a pot that doesn't have the consistency of motor oil, you're hired!   Think you could convince Jeremy to move south?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    EPCOT, continued*

As we headed into Karamell-Kuche, the skies opened up and it really started to rain.  Our timing was impeccable .  It was a great time to be heading indoors for a spell.

Let me say, there was no “sweeter” place to wait out the afternoon shower.    The smell in the air was absolutely captivating, and I swear I gained five pounds just from sniffing the scents that wafted by as we gazed at the glass display cases filled with rich, caramel-inspired treats . 

It really wasn’t packed inside when we first entered (of course, as the rain beat down outdoors it drove many others in after us) but the line moved fairly slowly.  That was actually a good thing in our case, as it was difficult to decide what to have and we needed that time to narrow down our options.  Seriously, it all looked_ divine_, and my sweet tooth was begging for one of everything.   






As we inched our way up toward the counter, T was laughing at the way I pronounce “caramel” [care-a-mell].  _“Does it bother you when someone calls it ‘car-mull’?” _she asked sweetly . 

She’s so cheeky .  I love that about her!

Once we picked our selections and paid, we moved into the little gift shop to enjoy our snacks while the rain continued outside the doors.  Steve decided on some time of caramel bar, which was this divine square of a shortbread-type base covered in smooth, velvety caramel.  It was quite sizeable for a single-serve portion so he didn’t mind sharing a bite or two with me, and OMG it was good.  So good, in fact, that I didn’t even manage a photo before he was licking the remnants from his fingers.  Ya snooze, ya lose .  I would almost be inclined to choose that myself on a future visit.






T and I both opted for the chocolate covered caramels.....I had the milk chocolate version, and I believe she chose the one covered in dark chocolate.  I wanted to sample their signature caramel in its purest form, so this seemed like the most fitting choice.






On a scale of 1-10, I give it a firm 12 .  It was AMAZING .  The caramel was smooth and rich, the chocolate was creamy and delicious, and the sea salt on top was the perfect balance for all that sugar.    I could have eaten my weight in those little delicacies.  It would be worth going up a full pants size .

A quick check of the time noted that we should start making our way to the front of the park for our next Fastpass at Spaceship Earth.  Mother Nature must have been feeling quite cooperative that day, because while it was still lightly drizzling as we left Karamell-Kuche, the rain continued to lighten as we walked and had all but stopped by the time we made it to the entrance to the queue.   Wahoo!  

With our Fastpasses, we were in a car and our way with pretty much no wait at all.   T and I rode together while Steve had the ride vehicle behind us to himself.    I really enjoy this attraction [which showcases the history of communication], and only wish I took more photos as we rode……but I must have been rather engrossed in the experience, because all I snapped was this one of the stars.  That’s what happens when I’m allow myself to be a Chatty Cathy with our delightful host!






After the ride, we were delighted to find all three of us on the big screens in the post-ride room:  Steve on the giant globe (bottom right)……….






…..while T & I were on the wall screens:






I always wanted to try scuba diving!! 

We also emailed our ride postcards to ourselves from their computers.  It’s a fun little feature that makes for a cool little memory.  I adore those kinds of special touches that guests can take advantage of for free.

I think it was after we wrapped up at Spaceship Earth that we opted to take a break for lunch (@chiamarie , let me know if this isn’t correct…..I took no photos of our lunch break so I have a bit fat nothing to go on for that part of the day ).   We ducked into Sunshine Seasons for lunch, as I had heard such good things about the food offerings there.   Most sources seem to say that it’s the best counter service in Epcot so it seemed like a safe bet.  It was super busy in the Land at that point in the day, and we were lucky to find a table once we had selected and paid for our food.  If memory serves me right, T had a very healthy looking salad (sticking with her green theme of the day) while Steve and I picked from the Asian selections: Mongolian beef and rice for Steve, sweet and sour chicken with rice for me.  It was….fine.   Disney-pricey, of course, and unremarkable but not awful.  It pains me a bit to think that that was supposed to be the “best” counter service in the park, but I'll temper that by admitting that I’m a fussy girl so perhaps I’m just being too picky.   We didn’t leave hungry and the food was palatable, but its not somewhere I’d go rushing back to anytime soon.  Me personally, I preferred the fast food at the Electric Umbrella when we visited the year prior.  It was good to get hydrated, though, and recharge with the opportunity to sit-down during the heat of the day in the air conditioned building.

We had a decent amount of time at our disposal prior to our final Fastpass….the much anticipated Test Track!.....so we decided to head over to the Living Seas. 






*Coming up:  our afternoon gets a little “fishy”.*


----------



## I-4Bound

Congratulations on the new job! That is so exciting, and awesome for a short commute. The Canada Pavilion at Epcot used to sell Beaver tails back in the day. I believe my husband and I enjoyed one on our honeymoon 21 years ago.

We arrived in Kissimmee this afternoon, and we tried out Wonderland cookie dough this evening! My daughter was in heaven. It was even better than we thought it was going to be.


----------



## verleniahall

I pronounce it the same as you.   Care-a-Mel


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, if @pattyw is doing the accounting and I'm doing the balance of the office administration, we will need someone who actually knows how to make coffee . I can't make a decent pot to save my life, and rely on my Keurig for a decent cup at home. If you can make a pot that doesn't have the consistency of motor oil, you're hired! Think you could convince Jeremy to move south?


I think i can handle coffee!! And Jeremy definitely wouldn’t take too much convincing to make that move!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It pains me a bit to think that that was supposed to be the “best” counter service in the park, but I'll temper that by admitting that I’m a fussy girl so perhaps I’m just being too picky.


You’re not being picky. I definitely wouldnt say sunshine seasons is the best  QS in the park.. especially in Epcot. There are soooo many different food offerings in the World showcase i could find a handful of better options.


----------



## Joanna71985

Best of luck with the new job!


----------



## pattyw

vrajewski10513 said:


> Awe, man! I need a piece of this!



We need more for our corporation!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Great minds think alike ..... those are almost my exact words to Steve after I accepted the job .
> 
> Thanks for the congrats, I am excited and nervous at all the same time. I just hope I do well and catch on quickly.



Yep- I don't mind working more hours or take on a side accounting job- I always tell Joe- more days on vacation!!

A new job always brings on nervousness but excitement at the same time!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, if @pattyw is doing the accounting and I'm doing the balance of the office administration, we will need someone who actually knows how to make coffee . I can't make a decent pot to save my life, and rely on my Keurig for a decent cup at home. If you can make a pot that doesn't have the consistency of motor oil, you're hired! Think you could convince Jeremy to move south?



We are going to have a good group of people here- this may actually happen some time!!



vrajewski10513 said:


> I think i can handle coffee!! And Jeremy definitely wouldn’t take too much convincing to make that move!



Yep- we're just a few years away from semi-retirement!


----------



## verleniahall

I run the chamber, visitors bureau, young professionals, and farmers market - I can help with this business venture! I’ve got connections!!


----------



## pattyw

verleniahall said:


> I run the chamber, visitors bureau, young professionals, and farmers market - I can help with this business venture! I’ve got connections!!




This is getting very interesting!  Gina, we may have to call a business meeting for all of us- we'd have to meet in Orlando- the site of our business!!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm not sure I am familiar with that poster.....is it someone who may have joined in under another name?   Or am I getting that forgetful? (always a possibility , I'm not getting any younger).
> 
> I do notice that @dancin Disney style hasn't dropped in yet to stay hello.  Dancin.......yoo hoo, where are you?   @bankr63 needs some back-up over here LOL.



OMG - that was a complete brain-fart (can you say that on DIS?  I guess I'll find out - if it gets starred out it was a "gaseous emanation of the grey (or gray) matter).  I was completely thinking of Dancin' when I tagged OC2.  She is (still) a regular poster on one of my (other) favorite Canadian TR writer's reports.  @pkondz writes a mean trip report, but I kind if weaseled out on his because they got so popular that I could never keep up.  The fun kind of drops out when you realize you are always 2-3 pages behind, and then you stop posting because your posts always seem to all be non-sequiturs.  

So anyway, I've had the desired effect I guess, since YOU have now tagged DDS which was my intent.  And who knows?  Maybe I just attracted a couple of more readers to the fun reports of @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina with my errant tags.  I've got to say that I like both of your reporting for the same reasons.  Not your average "we went here and did this, and ate that" trip reports; both of you are a lot more fun than that, and a great bunch of followers on both reports.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The chocolate caramel looks delicious. I think I've had that before.

As for my ADRs, I'm not too sure. We need to book somewhere for Christmas Day, I also fancy going to Chefs Homecomin, Trails End and perhaps Garden Grill for breakfast, although the hefty Christmas prices are a bit off putting. I've also read good things about CG brunch but at over $80 (I think), it may be out of the picture!

We will eat offsite in the main, but have the QSDP for the first week, so just a few reservations to make really for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

When I was there in May, I pronounced it car mel and the people behind me started talking about how they pronounce it just like you do.  It was funny.  I think they were from England.  I think even different parts of the US pronounce it differently.  The CM didn't seem to mind either pronunciation.    I always get the caramel popcorn and this time tried both the brownie (was really dry) and the caramel butter bar (far too sweet for me) on the 2 days we went.  I much prefer the caramel square that you got to either of those two choices.  

My favorite food this trip from Epcot this time was the Chilequiles from the stand outside of Mexico.  Had it twice.  Also, I think Sunshine Seasons has gotten worse over the years.  We too prefer Electric Umbrella lately.  I heard goo things about the Ramen in Japan though so will probably try that next time.


----------



## afan

chicagoshannon said:


> I heard goo things about the Ramen in Japan though so will probably try that next time.



Where is there ramen in Japan?  I've eaten at the qs there, good chicken teriyaki and looked at the menus recently to figure out my Nov trip but don't remember ramen anywhere.  That would be good.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Congratulations on the new job! That is so exciting, and awesome for a short commute. The Canada Pavilion at Epcot used to sell Beaver tails back in the day. I believe my husband and I enjoyed one on our honeymoon 21 years ago.
> 
> We arrived in Kissimmee this afternoon, and we tried out Wonderland cookie dough this evening! My daughter was in heaven. It was even better than we thought it was going to be.



The Canada pavilion had Beaver Tails, and then discontinued them at some point?!?!   What on earth were they thinking? 

So glad you all enjoyed Wonderland Cookie Dough!!  Hope you are having an awesome vacation!



verleniahall said:


> I pronounce it the same as you.   Care-a-Mel



Probably a regional thing.  I know many folks here in Michigan think I talk funny.   Apparently my "Canadian accent" gives me away quite regularly!

@DontRushMe , you're a native Michigander.  How do they pronounce it here?  Care-a-mell or Car-mull?



vrajewski10513 said:


> I think i can handle coffee!! And Jeremy definitely wouldn’t take too much convincing to make that move!
> 
> You’re not being picky. I definitely wouldnt say sunshine seasons is the best  QS in the park.. especially in Epcot. There are soooo many different food offerings in the World showcase i could find a handful of better options.



Yes, one of these days I want to "eat around the world".  I suspect the German pavilion would have more than a few items that would appeal, even to this picky girl!



Joanna71985 said:


> Best of luck with the new job!



Thank you! 



pattyw said:


> We need more for our corporation!
> 
> Yep- I don't mind working more hours or take on a side accounting job- I always tell Joe- more days on vacation!!
> 
> A new job always brings on nervousness but excitement at the same time!
> 
> *We are going to have a good group of people here- this may actually happen some time!!*
> 
> Yep- we're just a few years away from semi-retirement!



Can you imagine how much fun that would be?  In our "spare time", we could host our own podcast from the staff lounge and give the Dis crew some stiff competition .



verleniahall said:


> I run the chamber, visitors bureau, young professionals, and farmers market - I can help with this business venture! I’ve got connections!!



You're hired!  



pattyw said:


> This is getting very interesting!  Gina, we may have to call a business meeting for all of us- we'd have to meet in Orlando- the site of our business!!



I'm in!  Name your date! 



bankr63 said:


> OMG - that was a complete brain-fart (can you say that on DIS?  I guess I'll find out - if it gets starred out it was a "gaseous emanation of the grey (or gray) matter).  I was completely thinking of Dancin' when I tagged OC2.  She is (still) a regular poster on one of my (other) favorite Canadian TR writer's reports.  @pkondz writes a mean trip report, but I kind if weaseled out on his because they got so popular that I could never keep up.  The fun kind of drops out when you realize you are always 2-3 pages behind, and then you stop posting because your posts always seem to all be non-sequiturs.
> 
> So anyway, I've had the desired effect I guess, since YOU have now tagged DDS which was my intent.  And who knows?  Maybe I just attracted a couple of more readers to the fun reports of @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina with my errant tags.  I've got to say that I like both of your reporting for the same reasons.  Not your average "we went here and did this, and ate that" trip reports; both of you are a lot more fun than that, and a great bunch of followers on both reports.



Aw shucks, you are too kind with your compliments .  

Now that we've all learned that fart is not a banned word on the Dis [you never fail to bring us a giggle, or a tidbit of new information, or in this case....both simultaneously!!],  we can also add the grey/gray debate to the caramel/care-a-mell/car-mull discussion.  Who wants to weigh in?  I'm a "grey" girl.....so maybe that's the Canadian spelling?  



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The chocolate caramel looks delicious. I think I've had that before.
> 
> As for my ADRs, I'm not too sure. We need to book somewhere for Christmas Day, I also fancy going to Chefs Homecomin, Trails End and perhaps Garden Grill for breakfast, although the hefty Christmas prices are a bit off putting. I've also read good things about CG brunch but at over $80 (I think), it may be out of the picture!
> 
> We will eat offsite in the main, but have the QSDP for the first week, so just a few reservations to make really for the last 2 weeks.



Trails End and GG are two winners for us, too.  I've actually booked Trails End for dinner in October.....and I'm tossing around giving it a try for breakfast one day, too.  We've never done breakfast there and have heard its equally as great.

How much higher are the Christmas prices....significantly so???  Such a bummer when Disney dining already takes such a hefty bite out of the pocket book.



chicagoshannon said:


> When I was there in May, I pronounced it car mel and the people behind me started talking about how they pronounce it just like you do.  It was funny.  I think they were from England.  I think even different parts of the US pronounce it differently.  The CM didn't seem to mind either pronunciation.    I always get the caramel popcorn and this time tried both the brownie (was really dry) and the caramel butter bar (far too sweet for me) on the 2 days we went.  I much prefer the caramel square that you got to either of those two choices.
> 
> My favorite food this trip from Epcot this time was the Chilequiles from the stand outside of Mexico.  Had it twice.  Also, I think Sunshine Seasons has gotten worse over the years.  We too prefer Electric Umbrella lately.  I heard goo things about the Ramen in Japan though so will probably try that next time.



Ha!  Maybe that's why everyone I know pronounces it care-a-mell.  We Canadians have strong ties to our British roots.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Where is there ramen in Japan?  I've eaten at the qs there, good chicken teriyaki and looked at the menus recently to figure out my Nov trip but don't remember ramen anywhere.  That would be good.



Looks like its at Katsura Grill:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=160


----------



## verleniahall

If West here - Kansas girl, but have lived lots of places due to the army


----------



## chiamarie

Whoop whoop!  New Job!  Congrats!

As far as the report goes...that trip.to epcot seems like it was forever ago.  I do not at all recall what happened when. I just remember a fun day with you two!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Looks like its at Katsura Grill:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?restaurant.id=160



That's right!  Thanks!  I remember seeing it now because neither are kinds I would want to eat and thought I'll just stick with my chicken teriyaki


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, we had stuff from that lush carmel store at Christmas.  Kids remarked after we left Disney that they should have bought more.  

And yay for the new, better paying, closer job.


----------



## DontRushMe

I say "car mel"  Maybe its an American thing we skip letters all the time and make our own words.


----------



## bankr63

According to Merriam-Webster my 'go-to' for US English usage, gray is the standard US variant; grey is a "less used" spelling in the US, (probably from all the expat Canadians.)

Interestingly,  they list THREE different pronunciations for caramel, but the syllabic breakdown would indicate that they think it has 3 syllables: car·a·mel:  \ ˈkär-məl ; ˈker-ə-məl , ˈka-rə- , -ˌmel \

Personally, I say caramel.  (JK - pronunciation #3 for me).  Of course you can just avoid the whole thing and say toffee...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

That " Canadian " accent comes out often.  On our last visit to Orlando, everyone would always say...You must be Canadian lol.  Another pronunciation would be for the letter " z "  we say zeee and americans say " zed "  lol  I have a "z " in our last name...so anytime I had to give our names...that was the first thing they would comment on lol  and I too say " Car-a-mel "  it's the way it's spelled

Congrates on new job.  Commuting sucks.  We may live far away from bigger centers, but I'm glad it only takes me 5-7 minutes to get to work every day depending on the lights, and that if I need to get to one end of the city to the other, in 15- 20 minutes I can be on the extreme outer limits.  Driving in the big cities drives me batty. 

Great trip report so far!!!!  And Dancin Disney had posted in one of the canadian pages you write an awesome trip report!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> If West here - Kansas girl, but have lived lots of places due to the army



That has to be hard and awesome, all at the same time!  I am sure you must have had some cool experiences (and seen a great deal of the country) but it has to be hard to leave friends and family behind when you move on to the next adventure.



chiamarie said:


> Whoop whoop!  New Job!  Congrats!
> 
> As far as the report goes...that trip.to epcot seems like it was forever ago.  I do not at all recall what happened when. I just remember a fun day with you two!



Thank you!  It's still not as cool as YOUR jobs  but its a step up nonetheless .

We did pack a lot of joy into that day at Epcot, didn't we?    You are some mighty good company!



afan said:


> That's right!  Thanks!  I remember seeing it now because neither are kinds I would want to eat and thought I'll just stick with my chicken teriyaki



I'm right with ya there.  If its fishy, I'm out. Give me chicken or give me dessert! (that sounded better than 'death' )



Lynne G said:


> Oh, we had stuff from that lush carmel store at Christmas.  Kids remarked after we left Disney that they should have bought more.
> 
> And yay for the new, better paying, closer job.



Thank you!  I can't believe I start next week! 
I'm thinking next time we visit, I'm getting some to eat there and some in a to-go bag for later.  Then I don't have to make so many tough decisions at the counter  ... just one of everything, please .



DontRushMe said:


> I say "car mel"  Maybe its an American thing we skip letters all the time and make our own words.







bankr63 said:


> According to Merriam-Webster my 'go-to' for US English usage, gray is the standard US variant; grey is a "less used" spelling in the US, (probably from all the expat Canadians.)
> 
> Interestingly,  they list THREE different pronunciations for caramel, but the syllabic breakdown would indicate that they think it has 3 syllables: car·a·mel:  \ ˈkär-məl ; ˈker-ə-məl , ˈka-rə- , -ˌmel \
> 
> Personally, I say caramel.  (JK - pronunciation #3 for me).  Of course you can just avoid the whole thing and say toffee...



I always think of caramel being softer than toffee.  Or are there other differences, too? 

These reports are always so educational! 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That " Canadian " accent comes out often.  On our last visit to Orlando, everyone would always say...You must be Canadian lol.  Another pronunciation would be for the letter " z "  we say zeee and americans say " zed "  lol  I have a "z " in our last name...so anytime I had to give our names...that was the first thing they would comment on lol  and I too say " Car-a-mel "  it's the way it's spelled
> 
> Congrates on new job.  Commuting sucks.  We may live far away from bigger centers, but I'm glad it only takes me 5-7 minutes to get to work every day depending on the lights, and that if I need to get to one end of the city to the other, in 15- 20 minutes I can be on the extreme outer limits.  Driving in the big cities drives me batty.
> 
> Great trip report so far!!!!  And Dancin Disney had posted in one of the canadian pages you write an awesome trip report!!!!



I always figured we Canadians stuck out in the south because we were the only ones swimming in the pools in the winter .  Maybe it was our accents all along that gave us away!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    EPCOT, continued*

Since the lines weren’t too long (posted waits, I think, were around 20 minutes), we opted for a ride on the Seas with Nemo & Friends.  Definitely an attraction that’s much more geared to kids, but since we’re kids at heart, we figured….why not?  Even as a full-grown adult, it’s hard not to have a soft spot for little Nemo…..so we hopped into a clam shell (Steve and I in one, T riding single behind us) and off we floated .






Finding Nemo is an adorable movie, and this is an equally charming ride.   Pretty much all the photos that I took turned out abysmal --- between the darkness and the movement of the ride vehicle, it’s just a bad combo where pictures are concerned --- but we had fun.   Even Steve can channel his inner child on our Disney days .






After Nemo, we headed into the Seas to check out the aquariums.   We were delighted to find a couple of divers in the tanks tending to the massive stingray.  While we have seen the fish and other sea creatures in the tanks on previous visits, this is the first time we got to witness one of the dive staff in action.






The stingray that he was working with was unbelievably HUGE  and drew as much attention, if not more!, than the diver did.    I have no idea how large it was, but I’m thinking about 7 - 10 feet in diameter at least….you almost had to see it to believe just how enormous it was. 






After lounging leisurely around the bottom of the tank and meandering with the other fish, it decided it would show off a bit and show its underbelly to the adoring crowd.






After tearing ourselves away from the tanks that housed the fish and the stingrays, we stopped to watch the dolphins swim, but they weren’t as interested in grabbing the attention of visitors on that particular Saturday afternoon.  We would catch a quick glimpse of one or two as they sped by, but the balance stayed tucked away in a hidden portion of the tank, unwilling to showcase their talent.    We would have to get our dolphin fix at SeaWorld instead!

Moving onward through the Seas exhibit, we visited the manatee refuge and were introduced to Lou & Lil Joe.






T, who’s full time job is at SeaWorld, knew all about how Lou and Lil Joe came to live at Epcot and was able to fill us in on their respective histories before the Disney CM came over to greet us.  She and the CM had a wonderful, knowledgeable conversation about the manatee duo and it was heartwarming to see their love for animals shine through as they chatted .  It was also rather cool to get such a comprehensive inside story on each animal……like having a behind the scenes tour of our very own.






Lou and Lil Joe munched away on lettuce leaves, working hard to satisfy their daily requirement of 150 pounds of food in a day (or something along that lines….I may be off by 10 pounds or so).  Those big bodies need a lot of fuel, even if their activity levels seem unbelievably sedate .











We were heading out of the Living Seas when we noted that there some activity by the diver lock-out chamber, and our good timing meant we were just in time to watch them demonstrate how the chamber worked.    This was also a new feature for us (it’s likely been there every time we’ve visited, but we apparently somehow never noticed it before) so we stopped to see what all the excitement was about.






While I think diving LOOKS amazing, I’m afraid its not something I yearn to try myself.    One of those activities I find captivating to watch and terrifying to try .  I guess because I think drowning is about as frightening as burning to death, just on the opposite end of the gruesome scale.  So many things that could go wrong, but yet….it must be such a cool experience when it all goes RIGHT.

So yeah, my eyes were glued to the chamber as the diver climbed inside and it quickly filled with water.






The CM picked a volunteer from the crowd, who helped demonstrate how the chamber operated.  It was quite impressive to see how fast the water filled and emptied…..much more quickly than I would have anticipated without seeing it done.  After the chamber drained and the diver emerged, he made himself available to guests for questions and photos.  We, however, had another Fastpass window to be mindful of, and this was one “the biggie”:  I was going to have my first-ever ride on Test Track, and there was NO WAY we would miss that opportunity!   


The balance of our Epcot day is coming up.


----------



## Joanna71985

Ooo, I can't wait to hear how Test Track goes!


----------



## verleniahall

dum dum dummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pattyw

I love The Seas!! That's where my son, Troy is working now in DCP.  I like to go watch all the fish in the aquariums- especially the seahorses!!

Can't wait to hear about Test Track. We do prefer the original ride but it's still so fun! and FAST!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I sound like a broken record but you would have LOVED the Living Seas.  You could see into more of the giant tanks, the tank windows weren't blocked for the ride (the whole point of the ride was to look into the tanks), and they had some really neat old school dive equipment to try out.  It was always a fantastic experience.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I really like Test Track.  The open part is the part I most enjoy.  

So glad the crowds were low for you.  Epcot can get busy, even with it's size.  

We did the SeaAqua tour when the kids were younger, just what they call snuba.  You use scuba to breathe, but stay on the surface.  They still talk about it, and I did enjoy it.  Little one is still asking for diving lessons.  I may humor here one of these days.  I am trying to talk her into taking a life guard class next year, at school, to get her life guard license.  She claims cannot fit it in, but I was hoping.  It's a good skill to have, as I life guarded during college, having got my license at school like I want her to do.  

We always like to stop at the Seas building.


----------



## pkondz

bankr63 said:


> She is (still) a regular poster on one of my (other) favorite Canadian TR writer's reports. @pkondz writes a mean trip report, but I kind if weaseled out on his because they got so popular that I could never keep up. The fun kind of drops out when you realize you are always 2-3 pages behind, and then you stop posting because your posts always seem to all be non-sequiturs.



Well, hi there stranger. The pace of my TRs has slowed down some, so it's safe to say hi again. 

Hi Gina. Nice to "meet" you. 
Read all the updates (well..... I _may_ have skimmed a bit here and there. ) so I"m caught up.
I'm inundated with TRs right now, so will probably keep my commenting to less than my normal ridiculously large output.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Can you imagine how much fun that would be? In our "spare time", we could host our own podcast from the staff lounge and give the Dis crew some stiff competition
> .



That would be great!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Trails End and GG are two winners for us, too. I've actually booked Trails End for dinner in October.....and I'm tossing around giving it a try for breakfast one day, too. We've never done breakfast there and have heard its equally as great.



We had brunch at Trail's End in May. On the weekends the breakfast hours are extended and they add brunch items to the menu! We love it there!! Nice to take a walk on the beach after our meal!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 5th:    EPCOT, the ending (finally!!)*






After the Seas, we meandered a bit as we made our way over to Test Track.  Our Fastpass time hadn’t quite rolled around just yet (though it was getting close), so there was no need to rush.  As you may have guessed, that kind of pace is my favorite way to enjoy a theme park…..especially during the Flower & Garden Festival, when we really could ‘stop and smell the flowers’! 






The on-and-off drizzly rain had played havoc with Test Track’s ability to function, and as we approached to scan for our Fastpasses, we noted that the standby time was posted at a whopping 120 minutes :  literally the only crazy standby times we had seen all day long.  We were eternally grateful for T’s advance planning and willingness to secure Fastpasses for the three of us, as there’s no way we would have waited that long for ANY ride.






I was starting to feel a bit icky at this point in the day …..I was starting to get a bit of a pesky headache…..but I chocked it up to a case of nerves.    Perhaps I was a bit more anxious about “stretching my boundaries” than I had originally thought?   At any rate, we scanned our passes and headed inside to take our place in the mercifully short Fastpass line.

We had no longer taken our places in the final holding area before entering the design room when we heard the announcement that no one wants to hear:  Test Track had stopped running temporarily due to inclement weather .  We were offered the choice of staying in our current spot to wait it out the delay, or leaving to enjoy the other attractions in the park.  Quite a few folks beat a path to the door….perhaps they had been waiting in that 2-hour standby queue and this was the final straw?....but after a short discussion, we opted to stay put.  The rain had not been persistent throughout the afternoon, so hopefully the current delay would be short lived.    Lucky for us, T had come prepared for such minor inconveniences, and we ended up playing a hilarious game of Heads Up! on her cell phone that ended up making the otherwise annoying delay seem like no time at all [note to self:  I really do have to get that app!!! ].   I would estimate we had to wait maybe 20-30 minutes before the announcement was made that Test Track was back up and running .

No chickening out now! 

The doors opened and we were ushered into the design room to create our dream racing car.  I really do feel like I owe Steve and @chiamarie an apology here:  I thought this was just a fun diversion to help pass time in the line .  I had literally NO idea that the vehicle design played any role at all in the actual ride experience.  I’m such an idiot!!  Since this was my first time riding, those dear souls let me do all the designing, and let’s just say I wasn’t exactly aiming for functionality .  By the time we were done, we had the prettiest hot pink sports car with a few ‘muscular’ touches (picked by Steve and T!) and ….. some floral decals.






I seriously had no idea that vehicle design counted.  Honest!! 

I was a both nervous and excited as we hopped in the second row of the ride vehicle.   T took off her Mickey ears so I figured it was prudent for me to do the same.  Boarding was quick so by the time our bags were safely stowed and our ears and sunglasses were removed, we were on our way…...and my heart (or maybe it was my head?) was actually pounding a little.

Completely honesty here:  this ride was super fun .  Oh, how I wish I had given it a try long before now.

It was nothing like what I expected.  I have no idea, really, what it was that I did expect, but this wasn’t it!  My heart dropped a little when I realized that my crazy pink car was actually being graded against the car designed by the occupants of the front row, but Steve and T were graciously forgiving and were both just worried about me having a good time so my moment of personal horror passed quickly.   Our car won the first challenge, the other car won the second.  Then we were flying down the track at a ridiculous speed and I was just grateful that I had taken off my Mickey ears!  As it turned out, my hot pink floral bedecked sports car had more power than I gave her credit for, and we ended up beating our bright yellow competitor when the final scores were calculated.  Not only did I live to tell the story (and thoroughly enjoyed the ride experience), but we also won! 






My hair was a hot mess as we exited the building, and the pesky headache that had been plaguing me pre-ride was now starting to get quite bothersome.  After putting ourselves back together with the help of a mirror in a nearby ladies room, we stopped and picked up bottles of water from one of the beverage kiosks so I could take a couple of Gravol.   Between the water (Steve suspected I might be a bit dehyrdrated) and the medication, hopefully it would stop my headache in its path .

We were strolling around after Test Track and musing about what to do next when we happened to be within sight distance of the Character Spot.  I had to look twice at the standby time, which I think was listed at 15 minutes.  Could that really be true?  When we visited during the same time period the year prior, we had been a bit saddened that the wait times for the characters never dipped below an hour…..so a 15 minute standby was a real surprise.   If our previous experiences of the day were any indication, wait times would be even less than posted…..so when T asked what we wanted to do next, it was an easy answer.

Steve wasn’t quite as keen, but hey.  I just rode Test Track.  This was my reward .

That 15 minute posted wait time turned out to be _*maybe*_ 5.    We literally had to wait behind one family, and that’s it.  We couldn’t have time that any better if we had tried.

Mickey, Minnie and Goofy were all in the house, so we enjoyed some time with all of them.   We divided and conquered for photo purposes, with T going first (and us capturing pics for her on her phone) and then trading places. 
















My day was made .

The only sour apple in the barrel was that bloody headache, which continued to worsen as our character meets went on.  By the time we finished up with Mickey, Minnie and Goofy, it was morphing into a full-blown migraine…..complete with trademark nausea. 

I was so annoyed with myself . 

Migraines are just a part of my life, so its not surprising when one takes hold.  As a brain tumor survivor (20 years this December), its just something I have learned to live with, and thankfully I don’t get them super often.  Sometimes a change in the weather can spark one (the moist, humid air may have been a contributor).  It may have been that I really didn’t drink enough over the course of the day.  It really doesn’t matter, because it completely ground our day at the parks to a sharp halt as I continued to feel worse with every passing second.

I needed two more Gravol, and then to lay in a quiet, cool, dark room until it passed.   There was really  nothing more that would help.

While we had hoped to stay right through to park closing so we could catch Illuminations, we ended up giving T our sincerest thanks for an amazing day and packing it in just before 6 pm.    Thanks to some shockingly low Saturday crowds (the ongoing threat of rain must have been just enough to keep many of the locals from visiting the park), we had packed an incredible amount of fun into our 8.5 hours at Epcot.   And how tremendous to have shared all that joy and awesomeness with such a wonderful friend . 











We bid adieu in the parking lot.  I was feeling so nauseated by the time we reached the car that I was sure I’d lose the contents of my stomach on the way back to the Vistana, but thankfully I made it without incident.   Steve helped me ease my way into the bed, brought me two more Gravols and a glass of water, closed the curtains, and shut the door to give me the silence and darkness my head was screaming for.

I awoke a few hours later to my phone ringing.

Gravol is great for migraines and nausea but can make me woefully fuzzy-headed, so it took me a bit to get my bearings.  Seeing it was Morgan, our pet nanny, I thought it was important to take her call……if she’s calling rather than texting with her nightly check-in, something still had to be amiss .

The house was STILL without power, and apparently the ice maker in our fridge had thawed and leaked all over our kitchen floor.  Thankfully we have ceramic tile (so there was no damage to the floor itself), but she wanted us to know that she feared all of the food in our fridge was going to be spoiled.   The power had now been out since the storm rolled through more than 30 hours prior, and she wanted to know if we wanted her to check and see if the neighbors were also still without electricity.   We were grateful for her offer, and agreed that it might be smart to have her look into things more.  This was quite unusual and getting very concerning.

She called back a short time later to report that our neighbors were very helpful with an update:  8 houses on our side of the street had been impacted by the heavy but brief thunderstorm that rolled through on the Friday afternoon of our departure.  A series of trees fell on the power lines 4 doors down from us, and Detroit Energy had apparently indicated that the repairs would not be made until sometime on Monday.  While it was discouraging and maddening…..not only would we lose the contents of our refrigerator, but also all of the meat and other items that we had amassed in our freezer….there was little we could do more than 1000 miles away.  At least we knew the source of the problem.  I could feel that Morgan hated to be the bearer of bad news, and I assured her that as long as the cats were good, not to worry about the power outage for one single second.   She promptly texted me some photos of their furry faces which reassured me that they were no worse the wear, power or no power.

It was past 9 pm at this point so I dragged myself out of bed and into the living room.  I knew Steve would be half starved by now, and suggested we get some food before it got any later.  My head had subsided enough that I was mobile again, so I tidied myself up and we headed out in search of dinner.  We opted to not venture too far from the Vistana in the event that the migraine came roaring back without much warning.

Steve picked Smokey Bones.  I have only one photo from the whole experience, and it was my meal:  pulled pork with fries, baked beans and garlic toast.   






Steve, if I recall, had a burger…..but don’t quote me on that, as I was 4 Gravol tablets in by that point and definitely not the clearest headed .   I do distinctly remember that our server was painfully awkward and odd, and the restaurant was nearly empty…….so that awkward and odd young fellow seemed to ALWAYS be at our table .  The food was really good, but I was still feeling rough enough that I couldn’t eat all mine.  We ended up having them box up the balance and taking it back to the fridge in our villa.

I opted out of a soak in the hot tub, and instead had a nice hot bath in the jacuzzi tub in the master suite.  It may have been the effects of the 4 Gravol, it may have been the hot bath, or it may have been the 8+ hours of walking the park at EPCOT, but I was asleep in 2 minutes or less .

*Coming up:  Sunday Fun-Day at SeaWorld, complete with an  unexpected surprise and a Dismeet!*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Oh the pain of a migraine. I'm glad you were able to get your head down eventually, although it did curtail the fun of a wonderful day at Epcot. 

The character photos are great, and such a short wait! It's funny how Steve holds himself a little away and you are all cuddled up 

Your neighbours could have had a little party with all your food in the fridge and freezer. Not nice having to go back home to that. We once returned in December to frozen pipes and a little flood in the house! Not the best way to be greeted on your return


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> the ending (finally!!)



but i just got here!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The on-and-off drizzly rain had played havoc with Test Track’s ability to function,



Or wind... or sun... moon.... insects..... attitude...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> and ….. some floral decals.







Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Completely honesty here: this ride was super fun . Oh, how I wish I had given it a try long before now.



Glad you liked it!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That 15 minute posted wait time turned out to be _*maybe*_ 5. We literally had to wait behind one family, and that’s it. We couldn’t have time that any better if we had tried.



score



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The only sour apple in the barrel was that bloody headache, which continued to worsen as our character meets went on. By the time we finished up with Mickey, Minnie and Goofy, it was morphing into a full-blown migraine…..complete with trademark nausea.



 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I'm finally back on the Dis and catching up.  I opted to not fill this with a bunch of quotes but congrats on the new job, closer to home.  That will be great and for more $, hoping you settle right in and have great coworkers. If you ever divide to learn to dive I recommend here on the island of Roatan.  We have the 2nd largest coral reef in the world.  If snorkeling is ore your style then here is also perfect  My DH and oldest DD dive but the rest of us just snorkel.  I enjoyed your time in EPCOT minus your pesky headache but I really want to know more about Seaworld and its parks as I can see us doing that on our next trip.


----------



## bankr63

The chauffeur approves of the car (well maybe not the floral accents).   And you really should be used to that kind of speed by now with my driving you know...


----------



## travelbug

I'm very late to join in, but I just came across your fun trip report and got caught up.  Really enjoying it and can't wait to read more!

By the way, I'm a fellow southeast Michigander.  Really hope you'll feel more and more at home and will grow to love it over time.  It's kinda neat to hear you mention American chain restaurants that used to be a novelty for you, but now are easily found near where you live. I love hearing about all the great places you find to eat and go for entertainment in Orlando.  You inspire me to want to branch out and sample more of what Orlando has to offer!  I think I need to start assembling an Orlando bucket list.


----------



## juniorbugman

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> She called back a short time later to report that our neighbors were very helpful with an update: 8 houses on our side of the street had been impacted by the heavy but brief thunderstorm that rolled through on the Friday afternoon of our departure. A series of trees fell on the power lines 4 doors down from us, and Detroit Energy had apparently indicated that the repairs would not be made until sometime on Monday. While it was discouraging and maddening…..not only would we lose the contents of our refrigerator, but also all of the meat and other items that we had amassed in our freezer….there was little we could do more than 1000 miles away. At least we knew the source of the problem. I could feel that Morgan hated to be the bearer of bad news, and I assured her that as long as the cats were good, not to worry about the power outage for one single second. She promptly texted me some photos of their furry faces which reassured me that they were no worse the wear, power or no power.



Okay now that you have talked about the bad weather at home in Michigan I can tell you about the weather here in Ajax.  We had such great winds that it ripped siding off the side of houses and lots and lots of shingles off the roofs in my neighbourhood. We had at least 10 houses damaged in just my little area on April 4 and Mother Nature wasn't finished with us yet because a month later May 4 she started again and this time there were at least 20-30 houses damaged and yes my house was one of the ones that was damaged both times.  We at least did not loss power but had to pay for a partial roof repair both times.  The insurance company has paid out and we will be getting the roof replaced.  At least we only lost shingles off the roof - my neighbours on one side lost the siding off the side of their house and the neighbour 2 up lost many shingles and siding off the back and the side of their house.  Unfortunately for them the repair people never came out to fix it and during the big rain storm a few weeks ago their house flooded and now inside work will have to be done as well as outside work.  Haven't heard from her lately so don't know what is happening.
Did your pet person take home some of the food so that it wouldn't be a total loss?  How long did the power stay out?

Okay back to your report - wow you certainly accomplished alot in your one day at Epcot.  Hope you can go back another time and have the same good time. 
Love the pink car design - see you did do it correctly if you won the challenge.
Glad to hear that you have found a job just like the one you left at home and hope you will enjoy it once you start.
I hope that they know that you are going away in October and will grant you the time off.


----------



## Joanna71985

You survived Test Track! (I knew you would). But I'm sorry the day ended with a migraine

Can't wait for the SeaWorld segment!


----------



## east_coaster

Sorry to hear your EPCOT day ended with a migraine. Test Track is one of my favourite rides, and I could spend a whole day just wandering around the World Show Case. After a week drinking american beer (no offence!), my husband looks forward to EPCOT and getting a Moosehead in Canada!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi so happy to hear you enjoyed Test  Track. I remember my first time riding it and felt the same way. Sorry you had a migraine on vacation. I suffer from migraines so I know what it feels like . Glad you were able to enjoy most of the day then go back home and relax.  

I am glad to hear the kitties were doing well during the power outage. It stinks about the stuff in the fridge.

Can't wait to hear more about your  trip


----------



## chicagoshannon

I"m so glad you liked Test Track.  Duncan says he won't go on it again.  We shall see.  I think the part where they test your car in the dark scared him.  I think I"m going to try to get him back on Splash Mountain in September.


----------



## chiamarie

I hate that you had that migrane!   

But it was good for me to head out about that time as well.  And it was a fun day!   I can't believe we're only one day in!   So much more fun to be had!!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pkondz said:


> but i just got here!
> 
> Or wind... or sun... moon.... insects..... attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked it!
> 
> score
> 
> Sorry to hear that.



Ah, fear not....there's lots to stick around for.  We're just getting started!  I'm just woefully slow on updating.  Ideally I'd love to get an entry posted every day, but somehow that just never seems to happen .  



MommyinHonduras said:


> I'm finally back on the Dis and catching up.  I opted to not fill this with a bunch of quotes but congrats on the new job, closer to home.  That will be great and for more $, hoping you settle right in and have great coworkers. If you ever divide to learn to dive I recommend here on the island of Roatan.  We have the 2nd largest coral reef in the world.  If snorkeling is ore your style then here is also perfect  My DH and oldest DD dive but the rest of us just snorkel.  I enjoyed your time in EPCOT minus your pesky headache but I really want to know more about Seaworld and its parks as I can see us doing that on our next trip.



Thanks for the congrats! 

I promise you that there's TONS of SeaWorld coming up .  90% of the rest of this report, actually!  I have a bazillion pics yet to share so stay tuned!



bankr63 said:


> The chauffeur approves of the car (well maybe not the floral accents).   And you really should be used to that kind of speed by now with my driving you know...



If you can live with the pink, I can live without the flowers.  On the car, anyway.  I'll just put them in my hair instead .

You'd think I'd be used to that speed after living for the last 18 months in Michigan.  People here drive like maniacs!!   They actually have MINIMUM speeds on the expressways! (which is why I avoid them, 'cause I'm sure I'd get a ticket ... for going too slow  )



travelbug said:


> I'm very late to join in, but I just came across your fun trip report and got caught up.  Really enjoying it and can't wait to read more!
> 
> By the way, I'm a fellow southeast Michigander.  Really hope you'll feel more and more at home and will grow to love it over time.  It's kinda neat to hear you mention American chain restaurants that used to be a novelty for you, but now are easily found near where you live. I love hearing about all the great places you find to eat and go for entertainment in Orlando.  You inspire me to want to branch out and sample more of what Orlando has to offer!  I think I need to start assembling an Orlando bucket list.



  So glad to have you along!  Which part of SE Michigan do you hail from?  And.....are you a Spartans fan or a Wolverines fan? (very important, as it determines if we can be friends  .... just kidding ).



juniorbugman said:


> Okay now that you have talked about the bad weather at home in Michigan I can tell you about the weather here in Ajax.  We had such great winds that it ripped siding off the side of houses and lots and lots of shingles off the roofs in my neighbourhood. We had at least 10 houses damaged in just my little area on April 4 and Mother Nature wasn't finished with us yet because a month later May 4 she started again and this time there were at least 20-30 houses damaged and yes my house was one of the ones that was damaged both times.  We at least did not loss power but had to pay for a partial roof repair both times.  The insurance company has paid out and we will be getting the roof replaced.  At least we only lost shingles off the roof - my neighbours on one side lost the siding off the side of their house and the neighbour 2 up lost many shingles and siding off the back and the side of their house.  Unfortunately for them the repair people never came out to fix it and during the big rain storm a few weeks ago their house flooded and now inside work will have to be done as well as outside work.  Haven't heard from her lately so don't know what is happening.
> Did your pet person take home some of the food so that it wouldn't be a total loss?  How long did the power stay out?
> 
> Okay back to your report - wow you certainly accomplished alot in your one day at Epcot.  Hope you can go back another time and have the same good time.
> Love the pink car design - see you did do it correctly if you won the challenge.
> Glad to hear that you have found a job just like the one you left at home and hope you will enjoy it once you start.
> I hope that they know that you are going away in October and will grant you the time off.



Oh my goodness....I am so sorry to hear about your storm damage!!   That's so awful .  Mother Nature sure can be cruel sometimes, can't she?

We did accomplish a ton at EPCOT .  I still can't believe how quiet the park was on a Flower & Garden Saturday.  We were seriously blessed!

As far as our October trip goes, I did clear it with my new employers before accepting the job.  They are travelers, too (all over the USA and Europe) so they were very understanding accommodating .   My one boss's mom lives in Florida so she totally understands my love for the south!



Joanna71985 said:


> You survived Test Track! (I knew you would). But I'm sorry the day ended with a migraine
> 
> Can't wait for the SeaWorld segment!



I survived it AND loved it!  A double win! 



east_coaster said:


> Sorry to hear your EPCOT day ended with a migraine. Test Track is one of my favourite rides, and I could spend a whole day just wandering around the World Show Case. After a week drinking american beer (no offence!), my husband looks forward to EPCOT and getting a Moosehead in Canada!



No offence taken!  My husband hates American beer, too .   



bobbie68 said:


> Hi so happy to hear you enjoyed Test  Track. I remember my first time riding it and felt the same way. Sorry you had a migraine on vacation. I suffer from migraines so I know what it feels like . Glad you were able to enjoy most of the day then go back home and relax.
> 
> I am glad to hear the kitties were doing well during the power outage. It stinks about the stuff in the fridge.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about your  trip



Migraines are the worst, aren't they?  I hate it when they end up ruining plans....not only for me, but for Steve.  I am so fortunate that he is SO patient and understanding.



chicagoshannon said:


> I"m so glad you liked Test Track.  Duncan says he won't go on it again.  We shall see.  I think the part where they test your car in the dark scared him.  I think I"m going to try to get him back on Splash Mountain in September.



Oh no!  He didn't enjoy it?  Poor kiddo!  

Splash is an absolute no for me.  I hate drops.  Steve has done everything but beg me to ride with him (he LOVES that ride!) but no amount of bribery will get me to agree to plummet to my potential death.  If the drop doesn't kill me, the heart attack I'll have on the way down will .



chiamarie said:


> I hate that you had that migrane!
> 
> But it was good for me to head out about that time as well.  And it was a fun day!   I can't believe we're only one day in!   So much more fun to be had!!!!



I just didn't want our fun day to end .  It's such a joy to hang out with you, it really sucked to see it cut short.....for ANY reason.

As amazing as our Epcot day was, some of the best was yet to come ..... in large part, thanks to you .  I can't wait to share the awesomeness of day 2!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> I love The Seas!! That's where my son, Troy is working now in DCP.  I like to go watch all the fish in the aquariums- especially the seahorses!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about Test Track. We do prefer the original ride but it's still so fun! and FAST!



Your boy is a lucky guy.  What a cool part of Disney to be assigned to!

Since I never got the chance to experience the original Test Track, you'll have to fill me in:  what was different from the current ride?



chicagoshannon said:


> I sound like a broken record but you would have LOVED the Living Seas.  You could see into more of the giant tanks, the tank windows weren't blocked for the ride (the whole point of the ride was to look into the tanks), and they had some really neat old school dive equipment to try out.  It was always a fantastic experience.



I love the fact that you've been visiting for so long that you have such a vast amount of Disney history in your back pocket.  How neat it must be to see the changes over the years.  I'm sure not all of them are positive, but super interesting nonetheless.



Lynne G said:


> Oh, I really like Test Track.  The open part is the part I most enjoy.
> 
> So glad the crowds were low for you.  Epcot can get busy, even with it's size.
> 
> We did the SeaAqua tour when the kids were younger, just what they call snuba.  You use scuba to breathe, but stay on the surface.  They still talk about it, and I did enjoy it.  Little one is still asking for diving lessons.  I may humor here one of these days.  I am trying to talk her into taking a life guard class next year, at school, to get her life guard license.  She claims cannot fit it in, but I was hoping.  It's a good skill to have, as I life guarded during college, having got my license at school like I want her to do.
> 
> We always like to stop at the Seas building.



I'd love to muster the courage to try diving someday.  I have been tempted to do the SeaVenture at Discovery Cove (as a "trial" to see if it made me super uncomfortable) but haven't managed the nerve for that yet, either.  Diving lessons for your DD would be AMAZING!  I hope she changes on her mind on the lifeguarding......it would be awesome if she could get her license.  Those skills never come in a miss!



pkondz said:


> Well, hi there stranger. The pace of my TRs has slowed down some, so it's safe to say hi again.
> 
> Hi Gina. Nice to "meet" you.
> Read all the updates (well..... I _may_ have skimmed a bit here and there. ) so I"m caught up.
> I'm inundated with TRs right now, so will probably keep my commenting to less than my normal ridiculously large output.



Welcome aboard, @pkondz!  Always glad to welcome a new reader!

I wish my output was also ridiculously large, but I'll admit I tend to post these days in fits and starts.  I'm not always the most regular poster, but I try to keep things moving at least every few days.  Bear with me and know that the entries WILL keep coming!



pattyw said:


> That would be great!!
> 
> We had brunch at Trail's End in May. On the weekends the breakfast hours are extended and they add brunch items to the menu! We love it there!! Nice to take a walk on the beach after our meal!!



Ooooooh, I had no idea they served brunch on the weekends!  We may have to change up our plans to make that work .  I have also booked Ohana for a late breakfast (it's an old favorite.....and I need to see Mickey at least once each trip! ) so the autumn plans are coming together nicely .


----------



## travelbug

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So glad to have you along!  Which part of SE Michigan do you hail from?  And.....are you a Spartans fan or a Wolverines fan? (very important, as it determines if we can be friends  .... just kidding ).


I'm in a Detroit suburb, about half an hour north of downtown.  How about you?
So I got my Masters from Michigan State, so when they play the Wolverines, you know how I'm leaning!    But if the Wolverines are playing anyone else, I'll cheer for them too.  Pretty loyal to all the sports teams from Michigan, both college and pro.   So can we still be friends?  Ha 

Something else we have in common is that I'm Canadian by birth.  I was born in Niagara Falls and spent part of my childhood there before moving to the States to stay when I was 11.  N.F. was a great place to live as a kid, back before it was so hugely commercial.  I love going back there to visit.  In fact, I'm way overdue for a visit. 

Can't wait to hear more about your trip!

*Edited to add* - OK, when I published this, there is a placeholder for an image at the end, but I didn't insert an image there.  Plus it does not show up at all when I try to go and edit it out.  Anyone know how I can get rid of it?  Is the image itself showing up so you guys can see it, even though I can't see it?


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ideally I'd love to get an entry posted every day,


----------



## I-4Bound

Aww...sorry to hear a migraine hampered your evening! So glad you liked Test Track! I talked my son into riding The Hulk at IOA last night, and he liked it! Hooray for new experiences!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Your boy is a lucky guy. What a cool part of Disney to be assigned to!
> 
> Since I never got the chance to experience the original Test Track, you'll have to fill me in: what was different from the current ride?



Yep- Troy loves it there! Plus he's happy that now that the weather is getting very steamy he's in air conditioning most of the time!

The original Test Track was just that- it showed the various tests that cars are subjected to.  Joe loved all the tools in the queue line! They also had test dummies in the queue. You went through brake tests- with and without ABS.  And I loved the cold and hot room! It was like going through Buffalo (home) and Florida! The outside portion is the same- and my favorite!

So sorry about the migraine! I do get them as well.  Seems one advantage of old age is that I get them rarely now! 

Can't wait to hear about your Sea World day!


----------



## dalmatian7

pattyw said:


> No- I haven't had those- but we're due for a dinner at Happy Jack's and will stop at a store to look for those!
> 
> 
> 
> It's pure Buffalo too!! It's funny- we have a Tim's at the airport and I hear so many people that comment as we exit to baggage claim how much they missed Tim's in Florida!! I think we have one every mile on the road! What do you think, Gina? You, me, Steve, and Joe open a Tim's in Orlando?? Near the Vistana of course! We would have a gold mine between the Canadians and WNYers on vacation!!



I am terribly behind but just wanted to let you all know that when you open you Tim's, I will be in line to get a job. I need a break from accounting and just want to see people, not my computer during the day.  We actually have one here in NEPA (just south of the NY border off I-81.)  It isn't close enough that I get there often, but we drink Tims coffee at home.  I can't believe with all the Canadians in the south for the winter they haven't opened any.  

Congrats on the new job!  I hear you on commutes.  Mine is 15 minutes and that is plenty. I was too used to under 10 for many years.  I hope everything works out well for you.

Ugh on the power being out.  When we came home in Sept, luckily when we came in the door I realized the breaker was tripped on the freezer, things were just getting soft, but were still cold mostly frozen (I tested by stress eating some ice cream bars) so we clicked it back on.  One more day and the half of cow worth of meat I had just put in there would have been gone. 

I am a 4-H leader and DD is currently a cloverbud so not a "real" 4-Her (she can show an animal) until next year.  This year she is doing Rocketry.  We don't have the rocket built yet (the kit is in the mail) but it should be fun to test.  If we end up doing Kennedy Space Center, it will be a nice bookend to the project even though she will have finished it by the fair in August.

Loving your report as always.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

travelbug said:


> I'm in a Detroit suburb, about half an hour north of downtown.  How about you?
> So I got my Masters from Michigan State, so when they play the Wolverines, you know how I'm leaning!    But if the Wolverines are playing anyone else, I'll cheer for them too.  Pretty loyal to all the sports teams from Michigan, both college and pro.   So can we still be friends?  Ha
> 
> Something else we have in common is that I'm Canadian by birth.  I was born in Niagara Falls and spent part of my childhood there before moving to the States to stay when I was 11.  N.F. was a great place to live as a kid, back before it was so hugely commercial.  I love going back there to visit.  In fact, I'm way overdue for a visit.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about your trip!
> 
> *Edited to add* - OK, when I published this, there is a placeholder for an image at the end, but I didn't insert an image there.  Plus it does not show up at all when I try to go and edit it out.  Anyone know how I can get rid of it?  Is the image itself showing up so you guys can see it, even though I can't see it?



We are in Livonia, so about as far from the D as you are but just in a different direction.  Close enough for all the good stuff Detroit has to offer (sports venues, Belle Isle, and the DSO, just to name a few) but far enough from all the not-so-nice aspects of the city.  

Even though you're a State fan  I'll cut you some slack .  Our son is actually a huge Spartans fan, so he and Steve enjoy a spirited rivalry most of the time.  I must purchase one of those "house divided" fan plaques for Steve's man-cave ... I've seen them around and keep thinking it would be ideal for our rec room!!

Niagara Falls is one of my favorite places in Ontario.  We honeymooned there in 1993, and have spent MANY family vacations on both sides of the NF border over the years.  For the last many years before we moved, we'd go at least once a year and often more......so I miss it now that we're in Michigan.  It was a lengthy drive from our Ontario home (about 4 hours) and pretty much as long from here.  I hope you get to go back for your visit sooner rather than later!



pkondz said:


>





I hate it when trip reports "stall", so I feel awful when I don't get regular updates posted.  Perhaps a little trip reporting OCD going on .  But, life tends to always be a little crazier than I anticipate, so despite my best intentions, I'm usually a "couple of times a week" girl more than a daily poster.  All subject to change, of course, depending on what fate throws at me in the coming days .  



I-4Bound said:


> Aww...sorry to hear a migraine hampered your evening! So glad you liked Test Track! I talked my son into riding The Hulk at IOA last night, and he liked it! Hooray for new experiences!



How awesome!!  I am so glad he enjoyed the ride!  How are the crowds?  And the weather?  



pattyw said:


> Yep- Troy loves it there! Plus he's happy that now that the weather is getting very steamy he's in air conditioning most of the time!
> 
> The original Test Track was just that- it showed the various tests that cars are subjected to.  Joe loved all the tools in the queue line! They also had test dummies in the queue. You went through brake tests- with and without ABS.  And I loved the cold and hot room! It was like going through Buffalo (home) and Florida! The outside portion is the same- and my favorite!
> 
> So sorry about the migraine! I do get them as well.  Seems one advantage of old age is that I get them rarely now!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your Sea World day!



The summer humidity has finally rolled in, huh?  Glad to hear that Troy is generally indoors......I always feel SO bad for the CM's who have to deal with the elements (and people!!) all day long.  

Steve would have LOVED the original Test Track as well .   The inside portion sounds like an entirely different experience now!  Did it change when the sponsorship changed from GM to Chevrolet?

I can only hope that I grow out of my migraines as well.  Thankfully I have become pretty adept at identifying when they're coming on and minimizing their effect.....except on rare occasions (like when we were at Epcot).   I just felt SO bad for cutting short our unbelievably fun day.



dalmatian7 said:


> I am terribly behind but just wanted to let you all know that when you open you Tim's, I will be in line to get a job. I need a break from accounting and just want to see people, not my computer during the day.  We actually have one here in NEPA (just south of the NY border off I-81.)  It isn't close enough that I get there often, but we drink Tims coffee at home.  I can't believe with all the Canadians in the south for the winter they haven't opened any.
> 
> Congrats on the new job!  I hear you on commutes.  Mine is 15 minutes and that is plenty. I was too used to under 10 for many years.  I hope everything works out well for you.
> 
> Ugh on the power being out.  When we came home in Sept, luckily when we came in the door I realized the breaker was tripped on the freezer, things were just getting soft, but were still cold mostly frozen (I tested by stress eating some ice cream bars) so we clicked it back on.  One more day and the half of cow worth of meat I had just put in there would have been gone.
> 
> I am a 4-H leader and DD is currently a cloverbud so not a "real" 4-Her (she can show an animal) until next year.  This year she is doing Rocketry.  We don't have the rocket built yet (the kit is in the mail) but it should be fun to test.  If we end up doing Kennedy Space Center, it will be a nice bookend to the project even though she will have finished it by the fair in August.
> 
> Loving your report as always.



I agree!!  With all the northern snowbirds, we are baffled that Tim Hortons haven't branched out to Florida (especially when they are owned by Burger King, and the corporate structure should already then be in place).  @pattyw , I think we need to give some serious consideration to your business proposal!!  I think we'd have one amazing crew to get the project off the ground!

I am so happy that your freezer items were able to be saved....talk about good timing on your part!  Why does it always seem like these kinds of things happen when you JUST stock up on all the expensive items?  I know it ripped my heart out to throw out so many packages of pork, beef and chicken.  Such a waste .  Especially when we have a generator (it came with the house) but just hadn't had a chance to get it serviced and hooked up yet.  Sigh.

I hope you'll show us all photos of your DD's rocket project when you have it all built.....I know I'd LOVE to see it, and I'm sure the others here would as well!  What a fun task to pass the time until she's able to show her animals.  What livestock do you guys raise? Cows? (just my guess based on your comment that you put half a cow of beef in your freezer)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey all, hoping to get a new entry up later tonight.  Sounds like its going to be too darn hot here in SE Michigan this weekend to do anything but shop and trip report!   (not that I'm complaining after the winter we just had!!).  Stay tuned!


----------



## I-4Bound

Crowds at Universal were very manageable.  Since we have APs this year, we slept in, got to the parks around 4:00, and spent 4 blissful evenings there.  It was great for my teenagers.  I was frustrated by our one Disney day. All the decent fastpasses were gone very early on, and rides that used to be walk-ons had big waits. I guess it just goes with the territory now, but it makes me long for the good old days when you didn't have to wait 45 minutes to ride something like Pirates of the Caribbean! We had good weather overall.  We got back home this afternoon and I'm definitely feeling the "vacation hangover" coming on.  I'm hoping to squeeze in a little bonus trip before summer ends.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Crowds at Universal were very manageable.  Since we have APs this year, we slept in, got to the parks around 4:00, and spent 4 blissful evenings there.  It was great for my teenagers.  I was frustrated by our one Disney day. All the decent fastpasses were gone very early on, and rides that used to be walk-ons had big waits. I guess it just goes with the territory now, but it makes me long for the good old days when you didn't have to wait 45 minutes to ride something like Pirates of the Caribbean! We had good weather overall.  We got back home this afternoon and I'm definitely feeling the "vacation hangover" coming on.  I'm hoping to squeeze in a little bonus trip before summer ends.



Welcome home! (though I know it stinks  ).  Glad to hear you had a great trip overall.  Definitely start planning the next adventure to help chase away the post-vacation blues.  AP's sure change the pace of things (in a good way), don't they?  Its awesome to not have to feel you have to see it all and do it all in a day or a week!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:    Sensational SeaWorld *

When we were in the planning stages for this trip, we intentionally left Saturday and Sunday wide open with the intention of having some downtime and relaxing before we started our busy week at the parks.  After a chaotic winter of house hunting and packing followed by a spring that had us moving to our new home and starting on a major overhaul of the front and back yards of our property, I thought we’d need to rest a bit once we finally escaped the hullaballoo of our everyday life.   Then came the offer to join T at Epcot, and all of a sudden our otherwise lazy Saturday was filled with awesomeness and fun .  Then we learned that another Diser would be at SeaWorld on that first Sunday and was interested in meeting up to say hello, so we said OF COURSE!   When opportunity knocks, we always try to answer.   A “bonus” day at SeaWorld was A-okay with us .

We did allow ourselves to sleep in a bit that morning, which did wonders for my migraine and I awoke feeling much better than I had the night prior.  We had been in text communication with @JaxDad since our arrival in Orlando and let him know that we’d reach out to him via phone once we were inside the park.  Once we were showered and dressed and ready to greet the day, we decided to stop and have breakfast before heading to the park.  I let Steve do the picking, and he opted for Steak & Shake.  I was totally down for that .  Service is generally pretty speedy there, it wasn’t far from the resort, and you’re hard pressed to beat their value.

There was some major work going on in the parking lot in front of the restaurant, but the large signs posted throughout indicated that all businesses were open during construction.   We headed to the double front doors, pulled on one, and found the door to be locked .  Odd.  We checked the sign on the window…..it said they were open……and tried the other door (just to be sure). Voila!  We were in. 

We were greeted warmly by a friendly server who encouraged us to sit wherever we would like.  That opened up a lot of options, because the restaurant was completely deserted:






As she brought us over cutlery and menus, she commented on how odd it was that business was so slow that morning.  We mentioned to her about the locked right hand door (which was the most accessible of the two, if trying to avoid the construction barriers), and commented that perhaps other folks had tried to get inside and thought that they were closed for some reason.  She thanked us profusely and, after taking our drink orders, left us to browse the menus while she hurried to unlock the second door. 

Two cups of hot coffee were placed in front of us shortly thereafter, and she whisked our menu selections off to the kitchen.  Since we were the only order of the moment, the cook set straight to work on preparing our food.   My head definitely appreciated the serene quietness of the restaurant that morning, as migraines can sometimes linger a bit for a day or two, making me a tad extra sensitive to noise, light and other irritants.  This ‘serenity’ early in the day was a timely an unexpected bonus .

Our food was brought out to us before we ever made it to the bottom of that first cup of coffee.   While Steak & Shake is no fine dining experience, I have to say that our breakfasts that morning were nothing short of fantastic.    The eggs were cooked perfectly, the bacon was crispy (which, in my humble opinion, is the ONLY way to eat bacon!), and the hash browns were golden brown and crisp on the outside/soft on the inside.  And the pancakes?  Some of the best I’ve had …..and that’s saying something.  Between the wonderful service and the great food, this day was definitely off to a positive start.






We lingered a bit after breakfast (So. Much. Food. ) and enjoyed a second cup of coffee before settling our bill.  I’m always wary of ordering coffee from restaurants…..I’m an admitted coffee snob, and have high standards when it comes to my morning cuppa…..but their coffee that day was surprisingly satisfying.  I like a good, bold dark roast with flavored cream and they hit a home run on both scores. 
Our total bill, including gratuity, was $20.52.  Breakfast win .

As we made our way to SeaWorld, we remarked that now that the park had been open for an hour or so we were less than likely to get a good parking spot.  I also couldn’t recall if we’d have to pay for parking on that initial visit, as we would be activating our newly purchased AP’s (which we had decided on upgrading to in the last few days before our trip) once at the gate.  Pulling up to the parking attendant, I was ready with cash but was told it wouldn’t be needed…..a quick peek at our AP purchase confirmations and the parking agent was happy to issue us complimentary parking for the day . 

Following the directions of the lot attendants, we wound our way over to the parking area to be delighted yet again with an absolutely _prime_ space just steps away from the front walkway and a super short walk from the front entrance.  I don’t know how it happened, but it was like SeaWorld’s version of Disney’s pixie dust.  Dolphin Dust, maybe?   Either way, we were pretty thrilled and quite appreciative of that stroke of good fortune.  When we left the park later in the day, we’d be mighty happy to be that close to our vehicle .

Since our trip photos are the souvenirs we value most, we had already decided (once we had opted to upgrade to the annual passes) to purchase the annual Photokey so that we would have all of our park photos from both SeaWorld and Aquatica for the duration of our AP validity.    Considering we are likely to squeeze three vacations into the one-year time span, we should get some excellent mileage from that photo product.  A one day Photokey pass at just SeaWorld runs $60.  The one-year photo pass, which covers not only SeaWorld but Aquatica as well, is $169…..less than the price of 3 single days.  Better yet, we’d save 10% as passmembers off that posted cost, so that would bring our price down to $152 plus tax…..broken down on a per-trip basis, about $50.  SeaWorld Math that made sense (or, is that….”cents”? ).   As we entered, then, we made a point of stopping and having the park photographers capture a couple of quick pictures.    The beautiful red flowering tree along the boardwalk made for an outstanding backdrop, especially against the dreary sky.











After the quick pause for pictures, we headed toward the park entrance.  It had been a while since we had activated annual passes (and I think the process may have changed since our last purchase in December 2015), so we weren’t quite sure how long it would take for us to redeem and activate the passes we had purchased online, but it ended up that we had no need for any concern in that regard, either.  If it took more than 3 minutes in total, I’ll eat my shorts (no shorts eating emoji is available, so the popcorn man will have to suffice).  With our freshly printed AP’s in hand, we breezed through a lineless bag check and walked right up to an open turn style on the far right (guessing no one even saw that there was a team member standing there with no one in line).  They snapped our photos for our annual passes, captured our fingerprint, and we were on our way into the park lickety split.  From unbuckling our seatbelts to being inside the park (including pausing for Photokey pictures), it took us maybe 10 minutes (15 at MOST).  So crazy easy.






I quickly stowed our AP’s in my wallet….didn’t want to chance losing them on day 1!....and we were ready to roll.  We spied a park photographer just inside the turn styles with a fun prop that we hadn’t encountered before, so we (maybe I?) thought it was worth a stop for another picture.    Unfortunately for us (and much to the horror of the sweet young photographer) his camera decided it wasn’t going to function properly, and the picture couldn’t be captured through the Photokey.  Amidst an abundance of apologies (which were totally not necessary although the sentiment was appreciated) he offered to take a picture with my phone instead.  That worked for us.  It turned out pretty decent, too.  Not Photokey quality but otherwise not bad .






We decided we'd get all the "administrative" stuff done on this first day (rather than carry over those random to-do's into other days on the trip), so we stopped at Adventure Photo to purchase our annual Photokey.  Since they're located right at the front of the park, it made sense to stop right then and there and scratch that off the list.  They were able to put the pictures we had had taken already that morning on the permanent card, and put the card on a Photokey lanyard (making it easy for park photography staff to spot).  After getting our Photokey all set up, we then headed to the Under the Sun gift shop to pick up the new Passmember Lanyards that were a free gift during the month of May (one of the extra monthly passmember benefits in 2018).






I dug our shiny new AP's out of my wallet, popped them into the lanyards, and we hung the lanyards around our necks.  They were actually very sharp looking, sporting the colors and logo of the new Infinity Falls ride which is set to open sometime this summer.  Steve is already looking forward to riding it for the first time when we return in October!

With our to-do list pretty much fulfilled (annual passes activated, Photokey purchased, lanyards picked up) I reached out to
@JaxDad  and let him know we were in the park and ready to meet up whenever it was convenient for him.  They had just sat down at a show, so we had some time to kill while we waited.  It felt SO good to be in the park.....our last visit had been in December 2016, a full year and a half ago.....so we were more than happy to roam and explore and just soak up the feeling of being in one of our favorite places in Orlando.  It may sound sappy, but almost felt a little like coming home .

*Much more SeaWorld to come!*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I share your sentiments about SW, I always enjoy it there. We are at WDW in December and there seems to be a lot more to plan!


----------



## verleniahall

How are the photographers at SeaWorld? We purchased the the day photo pkg


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I hate it when trip reports "stall", so I feel awful when I don't get regular updates posted. Perhaps a little trip reporting OCD going on . But, life tends to always be a little crazier than I anticipate, so despite my best intentions, I'm usually a "couple of times a week" girl more than a daily poster. All subject to change, of course, depending on what fate throws at me in the coming days .



Lately I've been lucky to do one every two weeks. When I ran contests, I was actually getting complaints that I was posting too quickly, so had to slow down. Now, life is slowing me down.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Then came the offer to join T at Epcot, and all of a sudden our otherwise lazy Saturday was filled with awesomeness and fun .



 But for a good reason!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I awoke feeling much better than I had the night prior.



Good!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We headed to the double front doors, pulled on one, and found the door to be locked . Odd. We checked the sign on the window…..it said they were open……and tried the other door (just to be sure). Voila! We were in.



Huh. And you mentioned the place being empty and your thoughts on that. Makes you wonder how many people turned away.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our total bill, including gratuity, was $20.52. Breakfast win .



Wow! Pretty good for the same price for half a muffin at Disney.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Dolphin Dust, maybe?



Magic blowhole mist.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A one day Photokey pass at just SeaWorld runs $60.



Ouch. But glad it worked out for you guys with the AP.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> we breezed through a lineless bag check and walked right up to an open turn style on the far right (guessing no one even saw that there was a team member standing there with no one in line).



Where_ is_ everyone today???
Perhaps there was an apocalypse and no one told you.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Amidst an abundance of apologies (which were totally not necessary although the sentiment was appreciated) he offered to take a picture with my phone instead. That worked for us. It turned out pretty decent, too. Not Photokey quality but otherwise not bad .



Poor photog. Embarrassing. But the photo_ did_ turn out quite well.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> I share your sentiments about SW, I always enjoy it there. We are at WDW in December and there seems to be a lot more to plan!



Christmas definitely takes a little more advance planning with all the Christmas shows and special events......but oh, it will be SO worth it.  .  The holiday season at SeaWorld is simply incredible in so many ways! 

You guys are AP holders at SeaWorld as well, aren't you?  If so, and you haven't already read about it, SW is offering passholders a really nice discount on all day dining for both the SW and AQ parks.  $24.99 per person if you buy 4.  I am pretty sure the fine print says they have to be purchased sometime this summer but can be used anytime up to December 31st.  We plan to pre-purchase our dining for our October trip with his incentive, as its going to save us $10 each per day as compared to full price.  That $80 savings (2 people, 4 park days) will justify me booking an extra tour in the fall! 



verleniahall said:


> How are the photographers at SeaWorld? We purchased the the day photo pkg



Like any photo package, a lot of the value depends on how you maximize it.  We got a total of 94 pictures on the Photokey (between the two parks) on our May trip, and that was with hardly any ride pics (Steve wasn't feelin' the coasters this time around).  There are always photographers at the park entrance on arrival ... be sure to stop at more than one of them, because they each tend to focus on their own background (one will use the dock and have the lighthouse in the back, one will have the Shamu on the wall in the background, etc.).  If you do any tours (or even just Dolphin Encounter), those generally have photo opportunities with photographers present.  Sometimes you get lucky and run into a character or two here and there....stop and have those put on your Photokey.  There is a great photo station in the Shark Encounter that is included on the Key, so that should be a must-do on the day you have the photo entitlement.  Mako, Manta, Kraken and Journey to Atlantis all have on-ride photos, so if you're a coaster person, those are included.  It can definitely be a good value if you make a conscious effort to utilize it fully.  There are no better souvenirs than photo memories!



pkondz said:


> Lately I've been lucky to do one every two weeks. When I ran contests, I was actually getting complaints that I was posting too quickly, so had to slow down. Now, life is slowing me down.
> 
> But for a good reason!
> 
> Good!
> 
> Huh. And you mentioned the place being empty and your thoughts on that. Makes you wonder how many people turned away.
> 
> Wow! Pretty good for the same price for half a muffin at Disney.
> 
> Magic blowhole mist.
> 
> Ouch. But glad it worked out for you guys with the AP.
> 
> Where_ is_ everyone today???
> Perhaps there was an apocalypse and no one told you.
> 
> Poor photog. Embarrassing. But the photo_ did_ turn out quite well.



Early May is pretty typically a quiet(er) time at the parks.....its that sweet spot after Spring Break and Easter but before the southern students are out of school for the summer.....so you generally don't see big crowds at SeaWorld during that time of year.  That said, for a weekend day (which usually draws at least some locals to the park) it was still uncharacteristically quiet, most likely in large part to the dreary threat of rain once again.  Similar phenomenon to the day prior at Epcot.   Even though it didn't end up being a wet day, it sure looked like it had the potential, so many folks didn't even bother.

I did feel so badly for that poor young photographer.  You could tell he took his job very seriously.  Gotta admire that kind of work ethic and care in such a young fellow.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Christmas definitely takes a little more advance planning with all the Christmas shows and special events......but oh, it will be SO worth it.  .  The holiday season at SeaWorld is simply incredible in so many ways!
> 
> You guys are AP holders at SeaWorld as well, aren't you?  If so, and you haven't already read about it, SW is offering passholders a really nice discount on all day dining for both the SW and AQ parks.  $24.99 per person if you buy 4.  I am pretty sure the fine print says they have to be purchased sometime this summer but can be used anytime up to December 31st.  We plan to pre-purchase our dining for our October trip with his incentive, as its going to save us $10 each per day as compared to full price.  That $80 savings (2 people, 4 park days) will justify me booking an extra tour in the fall! .



No we're not AP holders although I might consider buying a ticket if they have Black Friday offers that we can get in the UK.

This time we have 21 day WDW tickets that come with the photo package. I've been looking at ADR's, we're up to the 15th December and it's slim pickings. I've read that some make multiple reservations, also that travel agents book a few "just in case" making it harder to get them. For the price of dining at WDW I could easily give it a miss, but there are a few I would like. Also need somewhere for Christmas Day. Ideally California Grill, but that might not be possible if I can't get the ADR.


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Early May is pretty typically a quiet(er) time at the parks.....its that sweet spot after Spring Break and Easter but before the southern students are out of school for the summer.....so you generally don't see big crowds at SeaWorld during that time of year.



<makes note. files away for future reference.>



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I did feel so badly for that poor young photographer. You could tell he took his job very seriously. Gotta admire that kind of work ethic and care in such a young fellow.



A rare things nowadays.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:    SeaWorld, continued*






Strolling through the Waterfront, we stopped to watch a Sesame Street dance party that had drawn a small crowd of little guests outside of SeaFire Inn.    The DJ was actually playing some pretty good tunes, and I almost wished I had a child with us so I could join in on the fun, too . 






SeaWorld had recently announced that they would be closing Shamu’s Happy Harbor to make way for a new Sesame Street Land, so it was interesting to see that they were already integrating a regular presence of the Sesame Street characters in the park.   We didn’t bother picking up a park map….we know our way around well, and weren’t worried about having to squeeze in shows at any specific time….so I didn’t get to see if the dance party was a regularly scheduled event, or just an extra feature of the Just for Kids Weekends [which ran Saturdays and Sunday from May 5th through May 13th].  Either way, the little people who were boogie-ing in the square seemed to find the whole thing quite enjoyable .

I had encouraged Steve to grab a ride on Manta as we entered the park (posted waits were only 10 minutes….which was excellent!) but he said he wasn’t feeling a coaster that soon after such a large breakfast.    So, we continued walking along through the Waterfront, poking our heads into the shops for a bit when we experienced a bit of a sprinkle of that pesky rain that had been looking likely since we had arrived.  After all, I'm made of sugar and might melt , so staying dry was a real priority . By the time we wandered leisurely through the line of stores and admired the new merchandise (I could easily spend hundreds and HUNDREDS of dollars in the SeaWorld shops…they have SO MUCH good stuff!), the brief shower had pretty much ended so it was safe to carry on through the park .  Our meandering took us to the Shark Encounter, an attraction that has been a family favorite since our very first to SeaWorld back in 2010.





















It had to be around 11 o’clock by that point…..the park had easily been open for a couple of hours, at least….so we were shocked to find the exhibit totally empty.  The only thing that can make Shark Encounter better than it already is, is to have the whole darn place to ourselves .  Our timing could not have been any better!






We took our time enjoying all the little facets of the exhibit, thinking that at some point, our slow exploration would mean that other guests who entered after us would catch up to us two turtles.   We stopped to read pretty much all of the displays, took all sorts of pictures, and admired all the different kinds of sharks that swam above our heads.   











Aside from the photo staff that were taking Photokey pictures at the green screen upon entry, we never saw another soul.






Now THIS is a vacation!   Have I mentioned how much we LOVE visiting Orlando during the first week of May? 

Speaking of those green screen “magic” pictures, we did stop and have them taken……but Steve’s teal shirt caused most of them to be worthless.  In most cases, it meant that he was missing all or part of his torso .  The Photokey staff at the claim desk did her best to salvage a few for us, but really only managed to get one that wasn’t too horrible (though you can see on his shirt that the quality is a bit splotchy). 






She was so apologetic, but we assured her it was no problem at all.  We would be back at least twice more over the course of the coming week, and we’d be sure to stop by and have those Shark Encounter photos retaken.   And that time, we’d wear clothing that was anything but a shade of green .

We hadn’t yet heard from @JaxDad by the time we finished at Shark Encounter, so we continued our walk through the construction area for the new Infinity Falls ride.  Considering it was scheduled to open sometime in the summer, we were actually pretty surprised at how much there still was left to do.  Most of it was literally still piles of dirt…..I guess we had expected to see the framework for the ride taking shape by that point in the year.   It was cool to see how they were incorporating it into the landscape of the rest of the park, though it was a bummer that construction temporarily closed our beloved Passmember lounge.    Fingers crossed it’s back open to AP holders by the time we return in the fall….it’s a great place to relax in the heat of the day.

We ended up over in Shamu’s Happy Harbor, and surveyed all the barriers that had been erected in preparation of the demolition of the area.    The only part that was still open was our beloved Sea Carousel, with no line at all.  We figured we might better have a last ride for old time’s sake, as we suspected that it, too, would disappear as the Happy Harbor area was reborn with the Sesame Street theme.  As it turned out, that was a wise move, because that Sunday of our trip was the last day of operation for the Sea Carousel .  It, too, would be barricaded off by the time we returned to the park the following day.






We had just nicely hopped off our sea creatures when I received a message from @JaxDad that he and his kiddos were ready to meet up at our convenience.  We chose the Waterfront area as our meeting point, so Steve and I made a beeline for the boardwalk across the lagoon.  We knew his family would be heading  home later that day, so we didn’t want them lingering and wasting any more time than necessary while waiting around for us…..they had limited time to squeeze in all the remaining things they hoped to do on their family fun weekend.    While @JaxDad had long been a participant on my of my reports, we had yet to actually meet face-to-face…..so it was going to be super fun to actually make his acquaintance in person . 


*Coming up…..a Dismeet.  And dolphins! *


----------



## Joanna71985

I have a PhotoKey too, and I love it! I actually got it in the fall to use for the tours, and I've taken advantage of it! Definitely put mine to good use

Also, the Sesame Street dance party was just for the Just For Kids event


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yay Sea WOrld!  We were so close to it this trip (Mariott Grand Vista) and it was so hard to drive by it every day to head to Disney.  Good news though, Eric has agreed to go to Discovery Cove sometime next year so we won't have to wait too too long for Sea World!


----------



## Penguinempress

I find those low crowds at Sea World make for such relaxing days - you don't have to plan and strategize the same way you do at the other parks. And it's so nice when there aren't tons of people in that shark tunnel so you can really take your time to look around. I'm always fascinated by the sawfish sharks, they are just so cool!


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> I am terribly behind but just wanted to let you all know that when you open you Tim's, I will be in line to get a job. I need a break from accounting and just want to see people, not my computer during the day. We actually have one here in NEPA (just south of the NY border off I-81.) It isn't close enough that I get there often, but we drink Tims coffee at home. I can't believe with all the Canadians in the south for the winter they haven't opened any.



Great! You're in !! We are really getting a nice list of people for our business endeavor!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve would have LOVED the original Test Track as well . The inside portion sounds like an entirely different experience now! Did it change when the sponsorship changed from GM to Chevrolet?



Yep- the original Test Track was so nice!  I guess we're old fashioned and don't really go for the newfangled inside portion of TT now! Yes, I believe it was around the same time as the sponsorship change.  I guess they wanted to update it- but some things are better left as is!

I am loving the Sea World pictures.   We're due to get a new AP! We usually do what you do- get an AP then go many times and take a year or so off.


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I agree!!  With all the northern snowbirds, we are baffled that Tim Hortons haven't branched out to Florida (especially when they are owned by Burger King, and the corporate structure should already then be in place).  @pattyw , I think we need to give some serious consideration to your business proposal!!  I think we'd have one amazing crew to get the project off the ground!
> 
> I am so happy that your freezer items were able to be saved....talk about good timing on your part!  Why does it always seem like these kinds of things happen when you JUST stock up on all the expensive items?  I know it ripped my heart out to throw out so many packages of pork, beef and chicken.  Such a waste .  Especially when we have a generator (it came with the house) but just hadn't had a chance to get it serviced and hooked up yet.  Sigh.
> 
> I hope you'll show us all photos of your DD's rocket project when you have it all built.....I know I'd LOVE to see it, and I'm sure the others here would as well!  What a fun task to pass the time until she's able to show her animals.  What livestock do you guys raise? Cows? (just my guess based on your comment that you put half a cow of beef in your freezer)



Yes we have a dozen or so Angus cows.  Just enough to make 4-H animals for the nieces and nephews.  My in-laws are the real deal and have a dairy farm.  I will post photos of the rocket.  We are at a bit of a "lull" in summer right now so I hope it comes this week so we can get it together this weekend. 

Yay for a Sea World day.  I actually got around to reading about the park in depth. I know the coasters are thrill rides, but I was surprised with the height requirements.  DD is out for all of them, which is probably good because it gives me an excuse not to ride .  So I think we can get it done in a day.  I can not believe it has been that long since you guys were there.  You know your pictures of the flamingo walk has that on the top of my to-do list.  I love flamingos.  

Great update!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Strolling through the Waterfront, we stopped to watch a Sesame Street dance party that had drawn a small crowd of little guests outside of SeaFire Inn. The DJ was actually playing some pretty good tunes, and I almost wished I had a child with us so I could join in on the fun, too .



Oh my gosh - an opportunity to dance with Elmo, Cookie Monster and Abby Cadabby!  I would totally jump in with those kiddos and show them how it's done.


----------



## chiamarie

Next time you can barrow mini M for any future Sesame Street Dance Parties.

Also, having been by it earlier today, I feel like Infinity Falls is still just a giant pile of dirt.   IDK what the hold up in construction is?   At this rate I feel like it might be done by Christmas.....


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Strolling through the Waterfront, we stopped to watch a Sesame Street dance party that had drawn a small crowd of little guests outside of SeaFire Inn.



Hmmm... Interesting. Disney has the muppets, but Sea World has Sesame Street.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> he said he wasn’t feeling a coaster that soon after such a large breakfast.



Totally get that. Who wants flying puke?



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> After all, I'm made of sugar and might melt , so staying dry was a real priority



Of course. Melting is not an option. You still had much to do.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



10 feet?????




<backs away from the ocean despite the fact he is already over 1,000 miles from one.>



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



... and resolves to never _ever_ go surfing again.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Cool pic of the two of them together there.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> you can see on his shirt that the quality is a bit splotchy).



I can see that. Oh well, the things you learn.


----------



## Disneytam

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> We are staying in a townhouse at Windsor Hills, plenty of space, a small splash pool and a community pool and hot tub
> 
> Totally OT but our niece and her husband may be moving to Schenectady, NY state, anyone know this area? There may be a visit on the cards next year if they do go.


Almost a month late but we live in Easton NY so not far from Schenectady at all. Any questions just fire away, I have lived here all my life!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

My apologies for the lack of updates this week, everyone.  I wrapped things up at my old job (on Monday) and then started my new job (Tuesday through Thursday) so it was a super hectice few days.  Hopefully I will start to settle into a new, familiar routine again soon and I'll get back with some regular posts .



Joanna71985 said:


> I have a PhotoKey too, and I love it! I actually got it in the fall to use for the tours, and I've taken advantage of it! Definitely put mine to good use
> 
> Also, the Sesame Street dance party was just for the Just For Kids event



I'm seriously considering the Penguins or the Sea Lion tour for our October trip.  Especially now that we have the photo key.....gotta maximize that value, right?  

Have you done either or both of those tours, Joanna?  I'd love your feedback on which one you liked the most.



chicagoshannon said:


> Yay Sea WOrld!  We were so close to it this trip (Mariott Grand Vista) and it was so hard to drive by it every day to head to Disney.  Good news though, Eric has agreed to go to Discovery Cove sometime next year so we won't have to wait too too long for Sea World!


Wahoo!    I'm glad to hear you're already thinking "next trip".  Will you do February again?  A little mid-winter esccape from the northern chill?  Hopefully you'll be able to snag a good DC price on the Black Friday or New Years sales .



Penguinempress said:


> I find those low crowds at Sea World make for such relaxing days - you don't have to plan and strategize the same way you do at the other parks. And it's so nice when there aren't tons of people in that shark tunnel so you can really take your time to look around. I'm always fascinated by the sawfish sharks, they are just so cool!



That's absolutely the joy of it.....so relaxed and unscheduled.  The way every park should be able to be experienced!  So nice to be able to just go with the flow ...... maybe its an age thing, but we really have no interest in being held to any kind of rigid itinerary when we're on vacation.  



pattyw said:


> Great! You're in !! We are really getting a nice list of people for our business endeavor!
> 
> Yep- the original Test Track was so nice!  I guess we're old fashioned and don't really go for the newfangled inside portion of TT now! Yes, I believe it was around the same time as the sponsorship change.  I guess they wanted to update it- but some things are better left as is!
> 
> I am loving the Sea World pictures.   We're due to get a new AP! We usually do what you do- get an AP then go many times and take a year or so off.



Those breaks between AP years really make you appreciate the parks when you switch things up and renew again.  There is so much truth to the old saying "Absence makes the heart grow fonder" .



dalmatian7 said:


> Yes we have a dozen or so Angus cows.  Just enough to make 4-H animals for the nieces and nephews.  My in-laws are the real deal and have a dairy farm.  I will post photos of the rocket.  We are at a bit of a "lull" in summer right now so I hope it comes this week so we can get it together this weekend.
> 
> Yay for a Sea World day.  I actually got around to reading about the park in depth. I know the coasters are thrill rides, but I was surprised with the height requirements.  DD is out for all of them, which is probably good because it gives me an excuse not to ride .  So I think we can get it done in a day.  I can not believe it has been that long since you guys were there.  You know your pictures of the flamingo walk has that on the top of my to-do list.  I love flamingos.
> 
> Great update!



Steve grew up on a dairy farm, and that way of life is still in his blood.  His parents just sold it last year......it had been in his family for generations, but none of his 5 brothers and sisters were interested in taking it over, either.  It broke Steve's heart when we visited for the last time.  Had we not moved to MI, I think he may have considered returning to his roots.

I read on the SeaWorld Passholders Facebook page that they are incorporating flamingos into the new Infinity Falls area.  What I don't know is whether they will also keep the Flamingo area at the front of the park, or if that will be repurposed for something else .



Ruthie5671 said:


> Oh my gosh - an opportunity to dance with Elmo, Cookie Monster and Abby Cadabby!  I would totally jump in with those kiddos and show them how it's done.



But YOU have rhythm, my friend.  I, on the other hand, have two left feet .   A toddler or two might get maimed in the process.



chiamarie said:


> Next time you can barrow mini M for any future Sesame Street Dance Parties.
> 
> Also, having been by it earlier today, I feel like Infinity Falls is still just a giant pile of dirt.   IDK what the hold up in construction is?   At this rate I feel like it might be done by Christmas.....



Hey, maybe you can hook me up with Little Miss M for our October visit so we can do the Halloween activities .   We aren't doing a MNSSHP but I'd love an excuse to dress up at SeaWorld!



pkondz said:


> Hmmm... Interesting. Disney has the muppets, but Sea World has Sesame Street.
> 
> Totally get that. Who wants flying puke?
> 
> Of course. Melting is not an option. You still had much to do.
> 
> 10 feet?????
> 
> 
> 
> <backs away from the ocean despite the fact he is already over 1,000 miles from one.>
> 
> ... and resolves to never _ever_ go surfing again.
> 
> Cool pic of the two of them together there.
> 
> I can see that. Oh well, the things you learn.



Steve's not really a puker when it comes to rides, but the wrong ride at the wrong time can definitely make him feel "off" for a good portion of the day.  He's getting a little "softer" as he grows older.  As a young man, there was pretty much nothing that bothered him.....EVER.  Now, he's learned he needs to listen to his older body and take heed of the cues!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Those breaks between AP years really make you appreciate the parks when you switch things up and renew again. There is so much truth to the old saying "Absence makes the heart grow fonder"


We have only ever had season passes to Silver Dollar City in Branson. I am hoping that a break from Disney will help-although I've truly loved being an AP holder this past year.
But we are also now Premier universal annual pass holders as well. Hoping to get to HHN in September. Unfortunately an October trip is just out - between our cruise and middle DD band schedule, then swim season starts...

Hoping we can make a late May/early June trip next year as well, to get last use out of AP.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm seriously considering the Penguins or the Sea Lion tour for our October trip.  Especially now that we have the photo key.....gotta maximize that value, right?
> 
> Have you done either or both of those tours, Joanna?  I'd love your feedback on which one you liked the most.




I've done the Sea Lion tour twice, and it's fun! I do want to do the penguin tour though (I know people who did the tour, and loved it). Just be aware with the penguin tour, there is no photographer there


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:    SeaWorld, continued
*
While @JaxDad knew what Steve and I both looked like (after following along on many, many previous trip reports here on the Dis), the same was not true in reverse……so he did a great job at giving us some physical descriptions of himself and his two kiddos to help us spot them among the other SeaWorld guests in the park that day.  The Waterfront was our meeting point, so Steve and I wasted no time in hustling ourselves across the long wooden bridge for our eagerly-anticipated meet up. 

It turns out that @JaxDad actually spotted _us_ before we saw _him_……one of the benefits of Steve’s size is that he’s hard to miss, even in a busy theme park .     A round of greetings ensued on both sides, with a flurry of hellos and handshakes and hugs .   






You know what’s so wonderful about the Dismeets that we have enjoyed over the course of the last several years?  They’ve all been so “easy” …. no awkward or uncomfortable silences, no desperate moments of trying to come up with something to talk about, and no weirdness whatsoever.   I can freely admit that poor Steve dreaded the first few meets that I arranged (and considering that the Disboards was my “thing” and not his, I can totally understand that he had reservations about meeting up with strangers I’d met on the internet ), but now looks forward to them as much as I do.   We have been blessed to make the acquaintance of so many awesome and interesting people during our Orlando getaways that he now enjoys these opportunities and even looks forward to them.   In fact, it’s become a bit of a running joke in our household……every time we officially set the date for our next adventure, he always asks me….._”So, who will we be meeting up with on THIS trip?”.  _

He’s a keeper, my Steve .

We chit-chatted and shot the breeze for a good amount of time (@JaxDad’s son and daughter are just as friendly and lovely as he is, and we loved hearing about their long weekend adventures at the parks prior to our meet-up), but eventually it was time for them to hit the rest of their must-do’s before they began their trek back to Jacksonville later that afternoon.   After bidding them goodbye and wishing them a safe journey home, we opted to head over to the Dolphin Nursery to see if we could catch a glimpse of our friend T, who we knew was working at SeaWorld that day.

Our timing, as it turned out, was impeccable.  Shortly after we found a good viewing spot along the side of the nursery pool, the animal care team [of which T is a part] arrived with buckets of fish in hand….much to the delight of some very spirited young dolphins and their mommas.






If there was ever a “perfect job” in this world, I swear that this would be it .  While I have no doubt that this career comes with it’s own bucketload of frustrations, irritations and disappointments (though those are likely more people-related than animal-related), I cannot imagine how wonderful it must be to work with these amazing creatures on a day to day basis.  We could hardly tear our eyes away from those young dolphins and the carefully-chosen senior dolphins [a mix of mothers and “aunts”] who have been called upon to teach those babies how to do all the things adult dolphins will need to do.   Their mimicry is incredible, and their innocent playfulness is enough to soften even the hardest heart.    It doesn’t take long for a park guest to notice just how incredibly SMART they are, either…..and with all the positive reinforcement and love they receive from the care staff, they are happy to show just how much they know. 






We seriously could have stayed in that spot, for the rest of the day, and watch those beautiful creatures swim .   Eventually, however, the care team wrapped up their time with their young “students”, the fish buckets were emptied, and T had to move on to the other tasks of her workday.   We stayed a bit longer to enjoy the playful frolicking that continued in the dolphin nursery, then finally decided to address the rumblings that were making themselves known in our stomachs.  Our big breakfast at Steak & Shake had finally wore off, and we were in need of some sustenance to carry us through the rest of the day.

SeaFire Grill was super close by, so we decided to just go there for lunch.  We were both super thirsty, so as long as they had cold beverages at the ready, we’d be a happy pair.   We perused their menu, and Steve opted for their “famous” fajitas, while I chose the chicken tenders platter.






We had the staff refill our SeaWorld souvenir cup (purchased on a previous trip) with cold water and ice, and Steve picked up a piece of chocolate cake (one of his SeaWorld favorites) for dessert.    Total cost, with passmember discount:  $27.67 (I thought that was awesome!!).

Everything was really good.  The chicken tenders at SeaWorld are ALWAYS a win (whatever brand they use is great…..big, meaty pieces that are deliciously seasoned and always moist and juicy) and the portion was more than enough for an adult.  Steve enjoyed every last bite of his fajitas (he was even more famished than I thought) and wasted no time in digging into his beloved cake…..though he graciously offered me a bite of the latter .

Just after we had brought our tray to the table, we received a text from T asking if we would still be at the park by late afternoon.  We didn’t really have any firm plans either way, so we replied that sure, we could be.  She told us to meet her at Dolphin Cove at 3:45, so we made a mental note of the time and promised we’d see her later on.  We had hoped maybe we’d get the chance to see her interacting with the dolphins again during this trip (it is SO fun to watch!), and this sounded like it would be just that exact opportunity .

It was super quiet in SeaFire, so we didn’t feel guilty about lingering a while after our lunch was consumed…..there were plenty of open tables so we weren’t holding up any other dining patrons.   We made a conscious effort to drink LOTS of water throughout the day, and this mid-day sit-down was the perfect opportunity to rehydrate.  After my migraine the day before, we didn’t want any avoidable circumstances playing a negative role in the balance of our vacation time.

Once our meals had settled a bit, we decided to continue meandering through the park.  Crowds were still crazy quiet, even at that busiest mid-day point, and we soaked up the peaceful serenity of the leisurely day.






Our stroll took us past Sea Lion theater, and we found ourselves at the “Bottom of the World”.






Posted waits for Antartica: Empire of the Penguin were 10 minutes, so we hopped on that without any further thought.    Actual wait times turned out to be even less, and we were tucked inside within five minutes of hopping into line.






While we have done both the “Wild” and “Mild” versions of Antartica on previous trips, our preference remains the mild version.  The “wild” version is more just a bunch of herky-jerky jarring that neither of us feels adds anything to the experience, and as an added bonus, the “mild” side always has less of a wait.  Once we had viewed the movie that precedes the ride, we were ushered immediately into the queue for the mild ride vehicles and were boarded almost instantly.






I know the critics were disappointed in Antartica when it opened (perhaps the advance fanfare was just more than the ride deserved), but we always enjoy this attraction regardless.   The ice cave has some stunning features and following little Puck the Penguin’s journey is fun for any age.






As the old saying goes, though, they save the best for last when it comes to the Antarctica attraction.   I am always delighted by the chorus of “oooohhhh’s” that dance on the air as the ride vehicles turn and guests capture that first look at the penguins in the frosty exhibit.  The ride is a fun prelude, but it’s the animals that really make the experience.






It always takes a minute to adjust to the unbelievable cold of the penguin habitat, but thankfully there’s so much to look at that it makes it a tad bit less noticeable (at least until you’re in there long enough that your teeth start to chatter ).  

The penguins were super active that afternoon, and more than one went swimming by with wings a flappin’, splashing their way along the clear glass edge of the exhibit to the delight of the wide-eyed visitors.
















We stayed and enjoyed their crazy antics as long as we could stand the cold.  The staff working alongside the exhibit were super knowledgeable, and were filled with all sorts of tidbits of knowledge that they passed along to the park-goers who paused to ask questions about the various species showcased within the habitat.  We both always enjoy leaving the park a little smarter than when we arrived…..no matter how many times we visit the park or experience the various attractions, we always find there’s something new that we learn each trip.






*More SeaWorld to come!*


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> one of the benefits of Steve’s size is that he’s hard to miss, even in a busy theme park



I should get one of those. Or grow. Either or.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You know what’s so wonderful about the Dismeets that we have enjoyed over the course of the last several years? They’ve all been so “easy” …. no awkward or uncomfortable silences, no desperate moments of trying to come up with something to talk about, and no weirdness whatsoever.







Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> he always asks me….._”So, who will we be meeting up with on THIS trip?”. _



 That's great!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



"Now drop and give me twenty!"



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> While I have no doubt that this career comes with it’s own bucketload of frustrations, irritations and disappointments (though those are likely more people-related than animal-related),







Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> the carefully-chosen senior dolphins [a mix of mothers and “aunts”] who have been called upon to teach those babies how to do all the things adult dolphins will need to do.



Huh. Didn't know that. Interesting.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We had hoped maybe we’d get the chance to see her interacting with the dolphins again during this trip (it is SO fun to watch!), and this sounded like it would be just that exact opportunity .



Cool!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our stroll took us past Sea Lion theater, and we found ourselves at the “Bottom of the World”.



I keep envisioning a planet Earth with a big bum on it.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It always takes a minute to adjust to the unbelievable cold of the penguin habitat,



So.... like back home.


----------



## verleniahall

I am NOT a huge rollercoaster person either ( btmm & sdmt are my limit) so Sam ams Steve can ride and we can chat!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Goodness we LOVE that penguin ride! We haven't seen the new dolphin nursery yet.  We loved the old one and spent lots of time there.  I"m sure the new one is so much better.  And that chocolate cake is SO good.  We've actually never had a bad dessert from Sea World.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pkondz said:


> I should get one of those. Or grow. Either or.



If you manage to figure out the secret to the growing part, do share the details!!   Heaven knows I could use an additional inch (or two, or six ) in height.  In my next life, I want to be at least 5' 9.  And blonde.  And thin.  And have a MUCH smaller nose.  Aw heck, since I'm putting in my wish-list, let's throw in blue eyes, too, for good measure!! 



pkondz said:


> I keep envisioning a planet Earth with a big bum on it.



And......now I can't get that vision out of my head, either! 



pkondz said:


> So.... like back home.



I'm that weird northerner who never adjusts to the cold .   In fact, I'm currently wrapped in a fuzzy robe as we are sitting in front of the TV.....and it's June.  Winter almost kills me.  I adore those charming little penguins, but I can only stand so long in that frosty chill.



verleniahall said:


> I am NOT a huge rollercoaster person either ( btmm & sdmt are my limit) so Sam ams Steve can ride and we can chat!!



I'm down for that!!      It's nice to know there's someone else out there with my ride tolerance!! (or would that be IN-tolerance? )



chicagoshannon said:


> Goodness we LOVE that penguin ride! We haven't seen the new dolphin nursery yet.  We loved the old one and spent lots of time there.  I"m sure the new one is so much better.  And that chocolate cake is SO good.  We've actually never had a bad dessert from Sea World.



I really don't know why the Antarctica gets so much hate from people .  We always enjoy it, too.  I think maybe it just got SO much hype before it opened, people just expected too much.

The new dolphin nursery is really, really nice.  They have some great underwater viewing windows for kids along the sides.  The dolphins were SO active and playful this trip, they were such a joy to watch!

We wholeheartedly agree on the SeaWorld desserts .  We try to sample all of the options as we see new ones (carrot cake excepted, neither one of us are fans) and again this trip everything was a winner.  We are rarely disappointed in ANY food at SW, though.  They had strawberry shortcake at Voyagers when we were there in May, and it was extra delish.  Can't wait to see what's new when we visit again in October!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Every time you post about your time at Sea World I get more and more excited about our first visit!!


----------



## JaxDad

Cool! I’m part of a Gina trip report! My life is complete! It was a real pleasure meeting you and Steve. I hope we can have another DISmeet soon. Next time, we would love to also have lunch or dinner with you guys!

We just returned from a week-long vacation to Atlanta and Chattanooga. It was great!  We did a lot of cool stuff. And now, we still have our Fun Cards, so we will definitely be heading back to SeaWorld and Orlando in the fall and probably Christmas too. Hopefully, we’ll see you there!


----------



## Lynne G

While I don't particularly like the ride, I love seeing the penguins. Great pictures.  We always enjoyed our trips to Sea World, and always thought the food was good.  For some reason, we've done other parks these last 2 years.  Maybe we will some time later, when the kids want to go to Discovery Cove once more. Then I'll be sure to have a Super Grover pass.


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you manage to figure out the secret to the growing part, do share the details!!



Sure!








Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In my next life, I want to be at least 5' 9. And blonde. And thin. And have a MUCH smaller nose. Aw heck, since I'm putting in my wish-list, let's throw in blue eyes, too, for good measure!!



But you're already beautiful, so really, no change is needed at all.
Unless it's just for variety.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And......now I can't get that vision out of my head, either!



You're welcome!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm that weird northerner who never adjusts to the cold



So_ you're_ the one!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> In fact, I'm currently wrapped in a fuzzy robe as we are sitting in front of the TV.....and it's June. Winter almost kills me. I adore those charming little penguins, but I can only stand so long in that frosty chill.



And I would be standing there going "Ahh! Cool air finally!"


----------



## Joanna71985

I love the nursery! I had one day where I spent over 30 minutes hanging out in one of the bubble windows, playing with the dolphins (the 2 babies are really cute)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:    SeaWorld, continued*

It felt wonderful to emerge from frosty Antarctica into the pleasant warmth of the spring afternoon.  While the sun continued to struggle to break through the clouds, we were grateful that it wasn’t raining.  We did experience a few scattered sprinkles here and there, but the precipitation was extremely minimal and never did require us to break out the “emergency” umbrella that I had tucked away in my purse. 






We meandered around to the Jewel of the Sea gift shop and aquarium, and spent some time looking at all the great merchandise that they offered.  I easily could have spent a week’s wages just in that store alone…..but I didn’t want to make any purchases on day 1 in the event that we saw other things we liked better as we spent more time in the park (and visited all the other gift shops).    Making our way into the aquarium, we one again found that we had the entire exhibit to ourselves .






We ended up spending a nice amount of time in the aquarium, watching the eels peek in and out of the sunken pots…..






….and the colorful fish go speeding by .  






Our favorites, though, are the rays, fish and sharks that occupy the overhead tanks and those beneath the glass floor.     So awesome!!






When we finally emerged from the aquarium, a quick check of the time had us noting that we could easily squeeze in a show before we were scheduled to meet T at Dolphin Cove later in the afternoon.   Dolphin Days was just a hop, skip and jump away from the exit of the Jewels of the Sea Aquarium and it was only about 20 minutes until the next show was scheduled to start.   Having not seen Dolphin Days yet (the last time we visited SeaWorld, they were still showcasing the dolphins in Blue Horizons), we were eager to see how the new show measured up.  We stopped briefly to refill our SeaWorld cup with fresh iced water, then headed in to the stadium to find some seats.






While I had had my doubts about the park’s decision to replace Blue Horizons, I have to say we were totally impressed by the new Dolphin Days show .  It was, simply put, nothing short of AMAZING .   We both loved the fact that they removed the artistic acrobatics and focused almost solely on the abilities of the dolphins…..though the beautiful birds were happily still featured.  It would have been a shame if they had not made the transition to the new format.






The new show actually felt like it had MUCH more energy than the former Blue Horizons, and the animals almost seemed excited to show the crowd just what they were capable of.






At this point in the day, we were not at all surprised that we got spectacular seats:  front and center with an ideal view .   After experiencing such low crowds on that cloudy Sunday, we pretty much expected that we’d have a pretty good chance of securing a great vantage point.  We did, however, carefully choose seats outside of the designated splash zone .  We’ll leave the soakings to the young and adventurous .






For a “bonus day” at SeaWorld that we hadn’t originally planned on, this had shaped up to be quite a high-flying time .






As the show concluded, we gathered our belongings and knew we should head over to meet T at the designated time……we didn’t want to be late, as we knew she was on the clock and would likely only have a few minutes for us.  _However ._.....we must have been suffering from a bad case of Vacation Brain by that point in the day, because somewhere in all the fun we managed to mix up where she had instructed us to meet her .  While we know she said Dolphin *Cove*, we were stupidly still thinking Dolphin *Nursery,* so we ended up getting the dreaded “Where Are You??” text and feeling mighty, mighty foolish .  We immediately headed in the direction of Dolphin Cove, sending up multiple prayers of thanks that the park was so quiet and our less-than-graceful sprint was witnessed by as few people as possible.  We managed to avoid any painful collisions with baby strollers and ECV’s as we dashed across the park, and arrived with sincere apologies to T for our silly error.

She was so gracious .  We deserved a good scolding but instead, she had the most wonderful (and unexpected) surprise for us .

*Our day was just about to get a 100 times more awesome.*


----------



## Joanna71985

I agree. Blue Horizons was a good show, but I love Dolphin Days!


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Making our way into the aquarium, we one again found that we had the entire exhibit to ourselves .



That place is cool! I'd love to see that someday.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our favorites, though, are the rays, fish and sharks that occupy the overhead tanks and those beneath the glass floor. So awesome!!



Yep... you've convinced me.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Well, hi there.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> though the beautiful birds were happily still featured.



What do the birds do in the show?



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> _._.....we must have been suffering from a bad case of Vacation Brain by that point in the day, because somewhere in all the fun we managed to mix up where she had instructed us to meet her . While we know she said Dolphin *Cove*, we were stupidly still thinking Dolphin *Nursery,* so we ended up getting the dreaded “Where Are You??” text and feeling mighty, mighty foolish .



Whoops! At least it was saved by quick feet. 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> She was so gracious . We deserved a good scolding but instead, she had the most wonderful (and unexpected) surprise for us .
> 
> *Our day was just about to get a 100 times more awesome.*



Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> Every time you post about your time at Sea World I get more and more excited about our first visit!!



I can't wait for you to experience the park for the very first time.  It's a totally different type of park day than either Disney or Universal, so you'll likely either love it or hate it .  You may miss the need to super-plan in advance!!



JaxDad said:


> Cool! I’m part of a Gina trip report! My life is complete! It was a real pleasure meeting you and Steve. I hope we can have another DISmeet soon. Next time, we would love to also have lunch or dinner with you guys!
> 
> We just returned from a week-long vacation to Atlanta and Chattanooga. It was great!  We did a lot of cool stuff. And now, we still have our Fun Cards, so we will definitely be heading back to SeaWorld and Orlando in the fall and probably Christmas too. Hopefully, we’ll see you there!



Are you being sarcastic, young man? 

Just kidding, it was SO great to meet you guys.  Your kids are such lovely young people....you should be super proud of those two.  Your daughter was such a good sport, because I think of all of us, she found the Dismeet the toughest.  Let them both know (once again) how much I appreciated their willingness to get together, even for just a short time.   We will DEFINITELY take y'all up on the chance to share a meal the next time our dates cross over.  It may be the only way I ever get to 4 Rivers!!! 

Sounds like you are making some great summer memories already.  Is it any cooler in Georgia and Tennessee than in FL?



Lynne G said:


> While I don't particularly like the ride, I love seeing the penguins. Great pictures.  We always enjoyed our trips to Sea World, and always thought the food was good.  For some reason, we've done other parks these last 2 years.  Maybe we will some time later, when the kids want to go to Discovery Cove once more. Then I'll be sure to have a Super Grover pass.



It won't be long before those Super Grovers will be on sale again......can you believe we're already virtually half way through the year?  One of these years, we'll have to go the Super Grover route versus the standard AP's so we can take in the BG parks.  I wonder how far Williamsburg is from Metro Detroit?    I'l have to Google that.



pkondz said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're already beautiful, so really, no change is needed at all.
> Unless it's just for variety.



Aw, aren't you sweet .  You just made my day.

I can guarantee I'll never be seen wearing those types of shoes, though .








Joanna71985 said:


> I love the nursery! I had one day where I spent over 30 minutes hanging out in one of the bubble windows, playing with the dolphins (the 2 babies are really cute)



They are so curious and energetic!!  And so responsive to both people and their dolphin mommsa!!



Joanna71985 said:


> I agree. Blue Horizons was a good show, but I love Dolphin Days!



Yep, Dolphin Days definitely impressed .  I was a skeptic, but I think they knocked it out of the park with the new show.



pkondz said:


> That place is cool! I'd love to see that someday.
> 
> Yep... you've convinced me.
> 
> Well, hi there.
> 
> What do the birds do in the show?
> 
> Whoops! At least it was saved by quick feet.
> 
> Can't wait to find out!



Both the old show (Blue Horizons) and the new show, Dolphin Days, feature beautiful macaws that they release into the stadium.  They fly right over the guests' heads, close enough that you can feel the wind as they zip by.  I have some pictures of them from later in the trip, so stay tuned!


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can guarantee I'll never be seen wearing those types of shoes, though .







Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Both the old show (Blue Horizons) and the new show, Dolphin Days, feature beautiful macaws that they release into the stadium. They fly right over the guests' heads, close enough that you can feel the wind as they zip by. I have some pictures of them from later in the trip, so stay tuned!



Ah! Cool. Standing by for photos.


----------



## bankr63

pkondz said:


> Sure!


Wait, didn't you say YOU wanted to grow.

You are going to look some strange wearing those around my friend...

And those fishnets won't go very well with your lederhosen.


----------



## pkondz

bankr63 said:


> Wait, didn't you say YOU wanted to grow.
> 
> You are going to look some strange wearing those around my friend...
> 
> And those fishnets won't go very well with your lederhosen.


I've never had anyone complain when I wear fishnets with lederhosen, so there!
But dang those corsets are uncomfortable. Probably just need to lose a couple pounds.


----------



## Penguinempress

Joanna71985 said:


> I've done the Sea Lion tour twice, and it's fun! I do want to do the penguin tour though (I know people who did the tour, and loved it). Just be aware with the penguin tour, there is no photographer there


I highly recommend the penguin tour! I did the sea lion tour in April and the penguins last September and while I enjoyed them both, the penguin tour was AMAZING. I may be slightly biased because I'm penguin obsessed but there was a lot of really interesting information and getting to interact with the penguins was so special. They were so curious and adorable! And the guide who did my tour took some wonderful photos of my husband and I so even though there was no park photographer there, I got some great shots on my own camera (like this one, how cute is that penguin?!).


----------



## chiamarie

Haha!  I forgot all about you getting "lost"!


----------



## Joanna71985

Penguinempress said:


> I highly recommend the penguin tour! I did the sea lion tour in April and the penguins last September and while I enjoyed them both, the penguin tour was AMAZING. I may be slightly biased because I'm penguin obsessed but there was a lot of really interesting information and getting to interact with the penguins was so special. They were so curious and adorable! And the guide who did my tour took some wonderful photos of my husband and I so even though there was no park photographer there, I got some great shots on my own camera (like this one, how cute is that penguin?!).



So cute! I definitely want to do this tour (because I love birds, and penguins are adorable). I don't mind the lack of photographer either, as the new Animal Ambassador tour doesn't have one either


----------



## DontRushMe

I can't wait to see what happened next........
We leave in two days! 

And I totally have to agree we love our disboards meets and have met some truly great friends this way! 

We will keep an eye out for T and give her a disboards Bo Bina Hello


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:    from Dolphin Days to a Dolphin “Daze” *

As we huffed and puffed our way into Dolphin Cove, T was waiting and watching for us, and waved us toward where she was standing within the area where they conduct the Dolphins Up Close tours.  We were blubbering embarrassed apologies  as she exclaimed “You made it just in time!” and began instructing us to remove our lanyards, sunglasses, cell phones, and any other accessories we were carrying.   We quickly piled up our stuff on the grass alongside the walkway and she motioned us over to one of the stations alongside the dolphin pool.

For anyone who hasn’t experienced one of Seaworld’s tours yet, you TOTALLY should .    Thanks to a little good luck and some incredible special offers (some for passmembers and others on Black Friday), we have been blessed to have done several over the years……a VIP tour (though the specific version we have enjoyed is no longer offered), the Behind the Scenes Tour, the Dolphin Encounter, and the Wild Arctic Tour….and every single one of them has been nothing short of _fantastic_.  Worth every penny and such amazing experiences and memories .  So when the realization sunk in that T had arranged for us to take part in the Dolphin Encounter tour that day, well…..I wasn’t sure if I wanted to scream with joy or let all that gratitude come oozing out in the form of tears.   I’m a crier, so I definitely lean to the latter when push comes to shove .  

That said, when we next realized that not only had T made space for us for the Dolphin Encounter but that our session would be exclusively for us alone (generally speaking, couples or small families are combined with another small group and the interaction is a shared event), with her as our trainer…..well, the joy completely took over .  For both of us.

@chiamarie, SOMEDAY we will find a way to properly say thank you.  Are you sure you don’t want to be our daughter in law?  

Because we had arrived at literally the LAST possible moment, we were launched right into the awesomeness of the tour……the details of which can be found here:  https://seaworld.com/orlando/tours/dolphins-up-close/

*Dolphins Up-Close Tour*

Find out what it takes to be a SeaWorld dolphin trainer, when you come face-to-face with the ocean’s most playful ambassador on this approximately 30-minute hands-on tour. 

You will learn first-hand from our trainers about behaviors, training techniques and the world-class care we provide for these amazing animals. *Please see More Details for additional information.*

·         Spend time side-by-side with our trainers as you get hands-on with our dolphin family.

·         Practice what you've learned while asking a dolphin to perform some of the behaviors.

·         Opportunity to have your picture taken while touching and feeding dolphins.






“Our” dolphin was Archer, and he was a complete charmer .  Full of energy and personality, he was happy to strut his stuff and show off his amazing talents at T’s (and our!) bidding …...as part of the tour, we received a short lesson in dolphin hand signals, so we too could help give instructions and watch the awesomeness unfold.   
















He wowed us with his graceful jumps, took great delight in splashing us with his strong tail, and graciously allowed us to give him a gentle tummy rub without complaint.  It is both inspiring and humbling to be around T when she’s in SeaWorld staff mode:  she is SO knowledgeable, so patient, and her love for the animals is so obvious. 






We even went "fishing"!  






Park photographers were stationed across the pool from the tour guests and captured photos of each small group as they enjoyed their one-on-one moments with the dolphins.  T was happy to hear that we had already purchased the annual Photokey, as the pictures from today’s session would be included on the key. 






One of the most incredible moments of the tour was getting to "dance" with the handsome Mr. Archer.  While I can honestly say that our entire trip was nothing short of fantastic (Saturday’s migraine excepted), this moment was the cherry on the sundae .   _*This*_ is what sets SeaWorld apart from all the other theme parks in Orlando.  And this is one of those times where I wished that I could just stop time and savor the moment longer.











Grateful .  Thankful .  Blessed .  

When our session was over, T had to dash…..she was still on shift, though her work day was wrapping up shortly…..so we gave her big hugs of appreciation and made a promise to chat soon to finalize our dinner date for later that week.  After all she had done for us on this trip, the least we could do was treat her to a meal out, and Kobe’s was on the itinerary for exactly that reason .   She accompanied us over to the Photokey desk so we could have our pictures added to our Key, and we bid her adieu.

We were positively beaming as we headed out of Dolphin Cove.  For a “bonus day” at SeaWorld which we hadn’t originally been planning, it couldn’t have been any better of a day . 

We had plans for another Dismeet later that evening, so we opted to head back to the resort at this point in the late afternoon.  We wanted some time to freshen up and grab some dinner before we met with @pattyw and her husband for drinks at SVR.   We made the quick trek to the parking lot, hopped in the rental vehicle, and were pulling into the Vistana in short order.  And yes, as we trundled up the stairs to our villa, we were STILL smiling! 

Sunday Fun-day, indeed .

*The balance of our day is next!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pkondz said:


> Ah! Cool. Standing by for photos.



They're up!  Thanks for being patient!



bankr63 said:


> Wait, didn't you say YOU wanted to grow.
> 
> You are going to look some strange wearing those around my friend...
> 
> And those fishnets won't go very well with your lederhosen.



And that's when things started to get weird  .



pkondz said:


> I've never had anyone complain when I wear fishnets with lederhosen, so there!
> But dang those corsets are uncomfortable. Probably just need to lose a couple pounds.



I think I'd rather wear a corset than those shoes .



Penguinempress said:


> I highly recommend the penguin tour! I did the sea lion tour in April and the penguins last September and while I enjoyed them both, the penguin tour was AMAZING. I may be slightly biased because I'm penguin obsessed but there was a lot of really interesting information and getting to interact with the penguins was so special. They were so curious and adorable! And the guide who did my tour took some wonderful photos of my husband and I so even though there was no park photographer there, I got some great shots on my own camera (like this one, how cute is that penguin?!).


That photo is FANTASTIC!    And that penguin is so CUTE! 

How cold did you find the tour?  Would you recommend a coat?



chiamarie said:


> Haha!  I forgot all about you getting "lost"!



We are such a pair of idiots, sometimes .   



DontRushMe said:


> I can't wait to see what happened next........
> We leave in two days!
> 
> And I totally have to agree we love our disboards meets and have met some truly great friends this way!
> 
> We will keep an eye out for T and give her a disboards Bo Bina Hello



For those of you who don't know the 'connection', @DontRushMe and I "met" on the boards, and then in person when we moved to Michigan.  Turns out she's just up the interstate from us!  We've enjoyed many months of friendship and many spirited dinners out with our hubbys.  Yay for the Dis! 

I am so jealous that you'll be in Orlando by the end of the week!!  I can't wait to see all your pics!  Try to drop in and give us a live update every now and then, if you can .   Safe travels and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

What a great surprise for you both, I bet you still can't quite believe it


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> What a great surprise for you both, I bet you still can't quite believe it



I just hope T truly knows how much we appreciated all her kindness!


----------



## Joanna71985

I love Archer! He and Nigel are just the cutest dolphins


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Are you being sarcastic, young man?
> 
> Just kidding, it was SO great to meet you guys. Your kids are such lovely young people....you should be super proud of those two. Your daughter was such a good sport, because I think of all of us, she found the Dismeet the toughest. Let them both know (once again) how much I appreciated their willingness to get together, even for just a short time. We will DEFINITELY take y'all up on the chance to share a meal the next time our dates cross over. It may be the only way I ever get to 4 Rivers!!!
> 
> Sounds like you are making some great summer memories already. Is it any cooler in Georgia and Tennessee than in FL?


It really wasn't much cooler in the parts of Georgia and Tennessee we visited, but we did some "cool" activities like white water rafting and wild cave exploration to beat the heat. We also went to both the Georgia and Tennessee Aquariums and a bunch of other touristy attractions. It was a great trip!

The kids really did enjoy the Dismeet. I've been showing them pictures from the rest of your visit. Now, I just need to plan our next trip to SeaWorld/Orlando...


----------



## pattyw

Glad I didn't get too far behind!  We just returned from Orlando & Ft. Lauderdale! Quick visit with our son Troy and then on the Ft. Lauderdale to help our other son with his new apartment!

I just love dolphins!! Working with them would be a dream!! I can't wait to hear about the rest of your evening! I know it was the highlight of our trip!


----------



## pepperandchips

I'm finally all caught up! What a lovely experience on your bonus day. T is so sweet to arrange that experience for y'all! Looks like a nice relaxing day at Sea World. It's so luxurious when you have APs and take things at a slower pace.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And that's when things started to get weird  .


Why does that ALWAYS happen when I'm around?

Wait,  what?

oh, never mind... 


I would so have loved to have that kind of magic happen.  What do they call pixie dust at SeaWorld again?  Fish flakes?


----------



## dalmatian7

Wow!  That looks awesome and is so coincidental because in discussing doing a backstage tour last night, this was the one DD was interested in. I can't wait to show her the pictures later.  Is what you did (other then it was the two of you) typical for that tour?  I have to look into photokey for sure.  

And in awesome news, we are booked for airfare.  I confirmed the dates with DH last night and we could use points for all of it so we are all on the same reservation (he has preferential status) and we have officially added a day so we will certainly be at Sea World this year. whoop whoop.

I know you all are vets at touring this park but as someone who hasn't been to Sea World FL since the 90s, where would you start your touring? I know the show times will influence a lot of that.  I am thinking if the new ride is open, we should hit that first and go from there? We are out on height on all the big coasters (and frankly Mako looks a little intense), so we don't have to worry about that.  I will now be rereading all the Gina trip reports for Sea World details.  

So glad you had such a great day!  

Heidi


----------



## pkondz

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That said, when we next realized that not only had T made space for us for the Dolphin Encounter but that our session would be exclusively for us alone (generally speaking, couples or small families are combined with another small group and the interaction is a shared event), with her as our trainer…..well, the joy completely took over . For both of us.



Wow! Nice gift!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @chiamarie, SOMEDAY we will find a way to properly say thank you. Are you sure you don’t want to be our daughter in law?




Get in line!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> as part of the tour, we received a short lesson in dolphin hand signals, so we too could help give instructions and watch the awesomeness unfold.



That's pretty cool!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> One of the most incredible moments of the tour was getting to "dance" with the handsome Mr. Archer. While I can honestly say that our entire trip was nothing short of fantastic (Saturday’s migraine excepted), this moment was the cherry on the sundae . _*This*_ is what sets SeaWorld apart from all the other theme parks in Orlando. And this is one of those times where I wished that I could just stop time and savor the moment longer.



 So wonderful! Happy for you guys.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think I'd rather wear a corset than those shoes .


----------



## Penguinempress

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That photo is FANTASTIC!    And that penguin is so CUTE!
> 
> How cold did you find the tour?  Would you recommend a coat?


I think the tour was 45 minutes but a large portion of it took place in a backstage office area. We were there in September, shortly after Irma hit, so it was HOT and insanely humid outside - the cold was a welcome break. But the office area was a helpful transition - going from the heat outside to air conditioning helped prepare you for the freezing cold penguin habitat next. Doing the tour was a total spur-of-the-moment decision for us, I think we booked it about an hour in advance. But if you were planning ahead, I'd definitely bring something. You're not in with the penguins for that long so you don't need to pack a winter coat but having a jacket or even a hoodie or cardigan would definitely make the tour more comfortable.


----------



## chiamarie

I just love that we have become friends over the years.   That's the only repayment I need!  (Though, I will always accept free food! )

I'm just going with, I'm too old to be a daughter-in-law, but will gladly take slightly-younger-sister!


----------



## dancin Disney style




----------



## pattyw

Hey @dancin Disney style !  Glad to see you!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

pattyw said:


> Hey @dancin Disney style !  Glad to see you!!



Although you look a little blue......


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures with the dolphins.  So nice of T to give you separate time.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> View attachment 334064



Well, it's about time you finally showed up!    My reports always lack a little _"Je ne sais quoi?"_when you're not chiming in.



Joanna71985 said:


> I love Archer! He and Nigel are just the cutest dolphins



He was such a little charmer!  A ball of energy and the sweetest personality.



JaxDad said:


> It really wasn't much cooler in the parts of Georgia and Tennessee we visited, but we did some "cool" activities like white water rafting and wild cave exploration to beat the heat. We also went to both the Georgia and Tennessee Aquariums and a bunch of other touristy attractions. It was a great trip!
> 
> The kids really did enjoy the Dismeet. I've been showing them pictures from the rest of your visit. Now, I just need to plan our next trip to SeaWorld/Orlando...



I'm so glad y'all had such fun trip.  Hard to believe that their summer vacation is half over already!!  Winter seems unbelievably endless (well, for us northerners anyway) but the warm months just fly by.

Have you got a plan in mind for your next Orlando getaway?  Will you squeeze in a weekend before they head back to class in August, or defer until the weather is a bit cooler?



pattyw said:


> Glad I didn't get too far behind!  We just returned from Orlando & Ft. Lauderdale! Quick visit with our son Troy and then on the Ft. Lauderdale to help our other son with his new apartment!
> 
> I just love dolphins!! Working with them would be a dream!! I can't wait to hear about the rest of your evening! I know it was the highlight of our trip!



You must be accumulating some serious frequent flyer miles!!  I hope you guys had a great visit with both of your boys, and that your oldest is enjoying his new digs!!  Is he very far from the beach?

I had hoped to have the next entry up LONG before now, but life just got in the way again this week.  I only wish we had taken more pictures......it seems awful to have so little photo documentation of such a fun evening.



pepperandchips said:


> I'm finally all caught up! What a lovely experience on your bonus day. T is so sweet to arrange that experience for y'all! Looks like a nice relaxing day at Sea World. It's so luxurious when you have APs and take things at a slower pace.



For sure .  I am so happy that we opted to upgrade to the AP's in those last few days before our trip.  Worth every penny!



bankr63 said:


> Why does that ALWAYS happen when I'm around?
> 
> Wait,  what?
> 
> oh, never mind...
> 
> 
> I would so have loved to have that kind of magic happen.  What do they call pixie dust at SeaWorld again?  Fish flakes?



Oh heavens, it has to be something other than "Fish Flakes"   .  Of course, I don't really have any better suggestions of my own, either, though!  Hmmm..let's think  .  Sea Sprinkles?  Dolphin Dust?  



dalmatian7 said:


> Wow!  That looks awesome and is so coincidental because in discussing doing a backstage tour last night, this was the one DD was interested in. I can't wait to show her the pictures later.  Is what you did (other then it was the two of you) typical for that tour?  I have to look into photokey for sure.
> 
> And in awesome news, we are booked for airfare.  I confirmed the dates with DH last night and we could use points for all of it so we are all on the same reservation (he has preferential status) and we have officially added a day so we will certainly be at Sea World this year. whoop whoop.
> 
> I know you all are vets at touring this park but as someone who hasn't been to Sea World FL since the 90s, where would you start your touring? I know the show times will influence a lot of that.  I am thinking if the new ride is open, we should hit that first and go from there? We are out on height on all the big coasters (and frankly Mako looks a little intense), so we don't have to worry about that.  I will now be rereading all the Gina trip reports for Sea World details.
> 
> So glad you had such a great day!
> 
> Heidi



Other than not being grouped in with other guests, the tour was exactly the same as the paid guests enjoyed.  Photokey definitely becomes worth it if you can include tour photos in with your other park pis and ride photos .

How many days will you have at SeaWorld?  Definitely plan around the shows for your initial touring itinerary.   Antarctica is good to do first thing, before the crowds hit (and before your first show).   Ditto for the new water ride, if you're not worried about getting wet so early in the day.  I really am an awful person to ask about a SeaWorld touring plan because we never, ever have a plan when we visit .



pkondz said:


> Wow! Nice gift!



It was AMAZING!  



pkondz said:


> Get in line!



Hey!  We called first dibs .



chiamarie said:


> I just love that we have become friends over the years.   That's the only repayment I need!  (Though, I will always accept free food! )
> 
> I'm just going with, I'm too old to be a daughter-in-law, but will gladly take slightly-younger-sister!



Me too, kiddo.  We are so blessed to know you!   We love being able to hang out with you while we're in town!  Now.....to get you to Michigan so we can treat you to some of the finer highlights of the Mitten .... in the summer, of course .   I like you too much to ask you to visit in the winter time .

I hope you are up for a Kobes repeat when we're there in the fall.  Unless you have another gem for us to try......you haven't led us wrong yet.  Our treat, of course!!



Lynne G said:


> Great pictures with the dolphins.  So nice of T to give you separate time.



Which reminds me, I have to get working on our photo book again!!  It has taken a back seat almost as badly as this trip report .


----------



## verleniahall

awe! how swet of her! looks like you both enjoyed it so much!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Well, it's about time you finally showed up!    My reports always lack a little _"Je ne sais quoi?"_when you're not chiming in.


"Je ne sais quoi" is exactly the way to describe me.

So I've spent days and days and days reading to get caught up here.  All I can say is when the cat's away the mice will play.  You've tried to give away MY future son in law, plotted coffee domination and cuddled with dolphins.  

Dolphin dust, fish flakes...…..no, it's whale snot.
BTW, a Timmies franchise starts at $500,000 and goes up from there based on location and who's trying to buy it.  The good news is that's Canadian dollars so for my friends south of the border it's mere $29.95.  Since I live in the Tim Hortons capital of Canada we can all get together when you move here to attend Tim Hortons University.  Yes, that's a real thing.  You have to attend for several weeks  before they let you open up a store.

@pattyw if you think you have a lot in your neck of the woods....come to Oakville.  You do have many which I love but here we have intersections with Timmies on 3 of the 4 corners, stores that are literally side by side, inside the grocery stores, every mall has a least one and you won't need to drive more than 4-5 minutes to find one.   Even Uber Eats will pick up for you.


----------



## verleniahall

What is a Tim Hortons?


----------



## bankr63

dancin Disney style said:


> Dolphin dust, fish flakes...…..no, it's whale snot.


Ewww... 

Actually, I've been dusted with whale snot while on an excursion in Mexico.   Didn't really feel it was a lucky thing at the time...



verleniahall said:


> What is a Tim Hortons?


It's basically Dunkin' Donuts, but a true Canadian will fight you to the death if you diss it; it is a major institution here.  Apparently I'm not a true Canadian, because I'm pretty sure their coffee is about 50% sawdust, and avoid it like the plague.  They are also well known for having the SLOWEST workers in Canada.  It can actually take them 10 minutes to ring up and pour 1 regular cup of coffee.


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Me too, kiddo.  We are so blessed to know you!   We love being able to hang out with you while we're in town!  Now.....to get you to Michigan so we can treat you to some of the finer highlights of the Mitten .... in the summer, of course .   I like you too much to ask you to visit in the winter time .
> 
> I hope you are up for a Kobes repeat when we're there in the fall.  Unless you have another gem for us to try......you haven't led us wrong yet.  Our treat, of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, I have to get working on our photo book again!!  It has taken a back seat almost as badly as this trip report .



Uh- CALLING ALL CENTRAL FLORIDIANS, (or Floridians in general.....) .  Can I get some backup for how amazing. ROCCOS TACOS is?!??!?

Hands down, my favorite restaurant.   The tableside guacamole is worth the $15.   Margaritas, tacos, guac, churros.   It's so good!

And nothing is spicy.  I don't do spicy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

bankr63 said:


> Ewww...
> 
> Actually, I've been dusted with whale snot while on an excursion in Mexico.   Didn't really feel it was a lucky thing at the time...


Depends on how you look at it but if you prefer walrus snot. 



bankr63 said:


> It's basically Dunkin' Donuts, but a true Canadian will fight you to the death if you diss it; it is a major institution here.  Apparently I'm not a true Canadian, because I'm pretty sure their coffee is about 50% sawdust, and avoid it like the plague.  They are also well known for having the SLOWEST workers in Canada.  It can actually take them 10 minutes to ring up and pour 1 regular cup of coffee.


Pretty sure we can still be friends....Ok, so I’m in the lot that’s got a major love on for Timmies.  However, I don’t drink coffee. I do agree on the staffing comments. I swear that they post ads saying those with a brain need not apply. Everything takes multiple people and 47 minutes to figure out.  From where I work I can walk in three different directions and get to a Tims.  One of them actually has adult staff that have worked there for years.  While they are in a grocery store,therefore having only about half the product, I go there regularly because the women always get it right.  Shocking I know...but they will see a regular coming through the door and have your usual ready before you even order.  Even more shocking they’re nice.


----------



## dancin Disney style

verleniahall said:


> What is a Tim Hortons?


Google Tim Horton.  It’s an interesting little story. He was a Toronto Maple Leaf player and was nearing retirement so he opened one little coffee shop. He was killed in a car accident shortly after.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> awe! how swet of her! looks like you both enjoyed it so much!



She is simply the GREATEST .  A beautiful girl with a huge heart!

As an animal lover, the interaction opportunities at SeaWorld are something I can never get enough of.   Those experiences always make for my favorite trip memories!



dancin Disney style said:


> "Je ne sais quoi" is exactly the way to describe me.
> 
> So I've spent days and days and days reading to get caught up here.  All I can say is when the cat's away the mice will play.  You've tried to give away MY future son in law, plotted coffee domination and cuddled with dolphins.
> 
> Dolphin dust, fish flakes...…..no, it's whale snot.
> BTW, a Timmies franchise starts at $500,000 and goes up from there based on location and who's trying to buy it.  The good news is that's Canadian dollars so for my friends south of the border it's mere $29.95.  Since I live in the Tim Hortons capital of Canada we can all get together when you move here to attend Tim Hortons University.  Yes, that's a real thing.  You have to attend for several weeks  before they let you open up a store.
> 
> @pattyw if you think you have a lot in your neck of the woods....come to Oakville.  You do have many which I love but here we have intersections with Timmies on 3 of the 4 corners, stores that are literally side by side, inside the grocery stores, every mall has a least one and you won't need to drive more than 4-5 minutes to find one.   Even Uber Eats will pick up for you.



I miss good, Canadian Timmies coffee.  The Michigan version is just not the same.  Better donuts, but less impressive coffee.  I've become good friends with my Keurig since taking up residency on this side of the border.

When you were MIA on this thread for so long, I thought our original marriage deal was off .  Apparently its time to begin negotiations again.  It would have to be a destination wedding, of course (I vote for the Poly Beach, with a poolside reception at the Vistana).  Have you rented out that garden shed yet, or is it still an option for the newlyweds' first home together?

I simply have to draw the line on the "whale snot", however .  






Snot is never, ever a good thing.  Ever.



verleniahall said:


> What is a Tim Hortons?



It's a Canadian Institution, and THE best coffee chain on earth.  It's as much a part of the Canadian culture as hockey, beavers, and mounties.  








bankr63 said:


> Ewww...
> 
> Actually, I've been dusted with whale snot while on an excursion in Mexico.   Didn't really feel it was a lucky thing at the time...



Ummmmm...what????

We're gonna need more details on that story .




bankr63 said:


> It's basically Dunkin' Donuts, but a true Canadian will fight you to the death if you diss it; it is a major institution here.  Apparently I'm not a true Canadian, because I'm pretty sure their coffee is about 50% sawdust, and avoid it like the plague.  They are also well known for having the SLOWEST workers in Canada.  It can actually take them 10 minutes to ring up and pour 1 regular cup of coffee.










chiamarie said:


> Uh- CALLING ALL CENTRAL FLORIDIANS, (or Floridians in general.....) .  Can I get some backup for how amazing. ROCCOS TACOS is?!??!?
> 
> Hands down, my favorite restaurant.   The tableside guacamole is worth the $15.   Margaritas, tacos, guac, churros.   It's so good!
> 
> And nothing is spicy.  I don't do spicy.





Okay, you convinced us!  We officially have a Rocco's Tacos date for October  (assuming you can make time for us old poops when we visit next ).  I see they have a burger on their menu so I know I won't starve .  But I promise I'll try to find something a little less boring to try so I continue to broaden my horizons just a bit more.   I do draw the line at guacamole.  A girl has to have SOME boundaries.



dancin Disney style said:


> Depends on how you look at it but if you prefer walrus snot.
> 
> Pretty sure we can still be friends....Ok, so I’m in the lot that’s got a major love on for Timmies.  However, I don’t drink coffee. I do agree on the staffing comments. I swear that they post ads saying those with a brain need not apply. Everything takes multiple people and 47 minutes to figure out.  From where I work I can walk in three different directions and get to a Tims.  One of them actually has adult staff that have worked there for years.  While they are in a grocery store,therefore having only about half the product, I go there regularly because the women always get it right.  Shocking I know...but they will see a regular coming through the door and have your usual ready before you even order.  Even more shocking they’re nice.



Are you a tea girl, then?



dancin Disney style said:


> Google Tim Horton.  It’s an interesting little story. He was a Toronto Maple Leaf player and was nearing retirement so he opened one little coffee shop. He was killed in a car accident shortly after.



@verleniahall , here is a good history of our famous coffee chain:

http://www.canadaka.net/content/page/71-history-of-tim-hortons


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Sunday, May 6th:  the conclusion*

After leaving SeaWorld, we briefly debated what we should do about dinner as we finalized plans for meeting up later in the evening with @pattyw and her husband, Joe.  Neither one of us were super hungry, so we opted to make a quick dash out to Kissimmee to pick up donuts to share with our guests and then opted for some pizza from Flippers for our main meal.  We called ahead as we were leaving Krispy Kreme and it was almost ready when we arrived at the Crossroads.  Heading back to SVR, we enjoyed pizza in our villa before readying ourselves for Patty and Joe's arrival around 7.

Our Disfriends arrived right on schedule, kindly bringing us a lovely bottle of wine and some delectable treats from the World of Chocolate (thank you so much for those, @pattyw !  You guys were so sweet!).  After some brief introductions for our husbands' sakes _(Steve, meet Joe and Patty......Joe, meet Gina & Steve)_, Steve got to work preparing a round of drinks for our little group.  Our fridge was having some issues making ice -- it was an issue that plagued us the whole trip, but I never did get around to alerting maintenance  -- so Steve and Joe set off on a quick run to Walgreens for a bag to get us through the evening while Patty and I stayed put.

Once again, I have to say how blessed we are to have met such wonderful people as a direct result of these boards.  As we sat around in the living room of our villa at SVR, conversation was so easy and relaxed, it was if we had known Patty and Joe for years.  It felt like hanging out with old friends .  If any of us had worried about awkward silences or if we would have enough to talk about, those concerns dissipated almost instantly as we shared fun, easy chatter and quickly learned how much we had in common.  When we first learned that our dates overlapped and we were able to work this Dismeet into both our plans, Steve and I had hoped that their visit would make a pleasant way to spend an hour ..... but I was shocked when Patty checked her watch and it was well after 10 pm .  Time really does fly when you're having fun!  

Though we experience some embarrassing "technical difficulties" with the selfie stick I had brought along JUST for this purpose (I blame Steve ) we did manage to get at least one photos of the 4 of us.






That Sunday was probably our most treasured day of the whole trip .    A first-time Dismeet with @JaxDad and his two awesome kids, a surprise Dolphin Encounter and some bonus time with @chiamarie , and a wonderful evening (and another first-time Dismeet.....though hopefully not the last!) with @pattyw and Joe.  Does it get any better?






*Coming up:  another awesome day at SeaWorld.  We had so much more to do!*


----------



## verleniahall

i LOVE all of your reports! sounds like you had a great day. 

AMD is it all timeshares? we had ice problems with ours in Branson over memorial day!

I'm hoping that we get to meet up in october


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> i LOVE all of your reports! sounds like you had a great day.
> 
> AMD is it all timeshares? we had ice problems with ours in Branson over memorial day!
> 
> I'm hoping that we get to meet up in october



Aw, thank you!!  

We've never had an ice maker issue at SVR before, so I think it was just an anomaly this trip.  I do feel badly that we never reported it to maintenance, though.  My failure to alert the resort means the next person had to be frustrated with the same problem.

We will move heaven and earth to be able to say hello in person when we're both there in October .  I am very much looking forward to our Dismeet!


----------



## pattyw

Hey @dancin Disney style ! You'd be a perfect addition to our Tim's franchise group! might turn into a family business if the marriage works out!

I have to say that our Dismeet was so wonderful! Yep- it was like catching up with old friends as the conversation never stopped! Joe and I are truly grateful, thankful, & blessed as well  to have met you guys! and we will meet up again!!


----------



## bankr63

So, really good job on the relaxing first couple of days!  Waiting anxiously to see what the busy days are like...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ummmmm...what????
> 
> We're gonna need more details on that story .



Not a lot of details really.  It was this gal here; wave hello...




Ooops, she's a little shy...





She surfaced near our Zodiac and and blew; I didn't get a picture of it unfortunately.  Really was more of a mist than a shower, but boy does it smell...

It was actually a mamma with her baby and another "guard" along.  They were teaching the baby to roll, so lots of pictures of fins, but they never really breached for us.  Was still one of the most magical things I've witnessed.

This was in Cabo maybe 5-6 years ago now?  We're heading back this March and will certainly do another whale excursion.  Also looking forward to another round of x-rails in the desert.






Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>



Yes, sorry!

See, maybe I really am Canadian.

As a grammarian, I find it hard to frequent an establishment that misspells its own name.  Now if it was Tim Horton's perhaps I would feel differently.  First Tim Hortons, next I'll start rooting for the Toronto Maple _Leaves_.

Of course the good news is that Tim Hortons coffee won't be hit here in Canada by the recent coffee tariffs on US sourced coffee (since it's not really coffee).  The bad news is that US based Tim Hortons will now have to deal with the tariffs on softwood lumber...


----------



## pkondz

bankr63 said:


> As a grammarian, I find it hard to frequent an establishment that misspells its own name. Now if it was Tim Horton's perhaps I would feel differently. First Tim Hortons, next I'll start rooting for the Toronto Maple _Leaves_.


From Wiki:

*The company had removed the apostrophe after signs using the apostrophe were considered to be breaking the language sign laws of the Province of Quebec in 1993. The removal of the apostrophe allowed the company to have one common sign image across Canada.*


----------



## Monykalyn

Dis-meets are so fun! Between the DCP parents FB page and here (even though I've only gotten to meet a couple fellow dissers) my family now is used to me saying "I'm meeting so and so from _____".  
Sounds like a truly lovely day!


----------



## Joanna71985

chiamarie said:


> Uh- CALLING ALL CENTRAL FLORIDIANS, (or Floridians in general.....) .  Can I get some backup for how amazing. ROCCOS TACOS is?!??!?
> 
> Hands down, my favorite restaurant.   The tableside guacamole is worth the $15.   Margaritas, tacos, guac, churros.   It's so good!
> 
> And nothing is spicy.  I don't do spicy.



Should I admit that I've lived in Central FL for almost 9 years, and have never heard of them?


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Which reminds me, I have to get working on our photo book again!! It has taken a back seat almost as badly as this trip report .



This reminds me I've been meaning to ask who you use to do your photo books.  I normally do a scrapbook so I can use all the fun Disney things I find at the craft store, but my last trip the book is so fat I don't really want to do that again.  Plus with 3 Disney centric trips this year I'd like to have them all in the same book if I can rather than one for each of the week long trips and then photos elsewhere from the SF weekend for the museum.  Which also reminds me, is the site one I can start working on it now and add pictures and edit until I'm ready to order in December after I've done my last trip?


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Okay, you convinced us!  We officially have a Rocco's Tacos date for October  (assuming you can make time for us old poops when we visit next ).  I see they have a burger on their menu so I know I won't starve .  But I promise I'll try to find something a little less boring to try so I continue to broaden my horizons just a bit more.   I do draw the line at guacamole.  A girl has to have SOME boundaries.



A burger?!?!?!   At a taco place?!?!   WHAT?!?!  

And I'm gonna get you to at least TRY the guac and tell it's not awful!  Once upon a time, I was scared of avacados.   But it's not a staple in my diet thanks to my Epcot margaritas, and Rocco's Tableside Guac.



Joanna71985 said:


> Should I admit that I've lived in Central FL for almost 9 years, and have never heard of them?



Umm, well you should change that.  Because it's amazeballs.  Well, if you're a taco guac, and margaritas loving person like me, you can't go wrong.  But seriously, you could go just for drinks, guac, and churros and it's a full meal!  And it's soooo good!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I miss good, Canadian Timmies coffee.  The Michigan version is just not the same.  Better donuts, but less impressive coffee.  I've become good friends with my Keurig since taking up residency on this side of the border.
> 
> When you were MIA on this thread for so long, I thought our original marriage deal was off .  Apparently its time to begin negotiations again.  It would have to be a destination wedding, of course (I vote for the Poly Beach, with a poolside reception at the Vistana).  Have you rented out that garden shed yet, or is it still an option for the newlyweds' first home together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a tea girl, then?



I've had many a US Timmies and I have to agree....not quite the same.  Actually, I've had it from many other Canadian cities and it's little different there too.  I have officially decided that it's the water.

The marriage deal is still alive and well.  I NEVER go back on a business deal.   I've already been told that I will have no say in any wedding arrangements.  I think that GC will want more than a pool side reception.  Think more along the lines of the Disney princess wedding.  

Yes, the shed is still available.  In fact, it's had a makeover.  All new wood, hardware and paint.

Tea all the way!!!!!  It's my Scottish side.  Black tea with milk....none of that herbal dishwater stuff.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Hey @dancin Disney style ! You'd be a perfect addition to our Tim's franchise group! might turn into a family business if the marriage works out!
> 
> I have to say that our Dismeet was so wonderful! Yep- it was like catching up with old friends as the conversation never stopped! Joe and I are truly grateful, thankful, & blessed as well  to have met you guys! and we will meet up again!!


I would gladly move to Florida and pour coffee.  Leaving the stress of my current business is just what the doctor ordered.  Sole ownership SUCKS!    ANNND......I worked in restaurants all through high school, since that was just a couple of years ago I'm highly qualified.


----------



## DontRushMe

Stopping in to say Hi Here now! 
Between the heat and the storms our days have been limited. 
We hit DC,SW and Aquitica but we’re gone each day by early afternoon. 
Today we’re hanging at the pool until storms come through. 
Hoping to make it to Celebration and Wonderland Cookie Dough tonight.
Hope everyone had a nice 4th!


----------



## bankr63

chiamarie said:


> A burger?!?!?!   At a taco place?!?!   WHAT?!?!
> 
> And I'm gonna get you to at least TRY the guac and tell it's not awful!  Once upon a time, I was scared of avacados.   But it's not a staple in my diet thanks to my Epcot margaritas, and Rocco's Tableside Guac.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, well you should change that.  Because it's amazeballs.  Well, if you're a taco guac, and margaritas loving person like me, you can't go wrong.  But seriously, you could go just for drinks, guac, and churros and it's a full meal!  And it's soooo good!


@chiamarie!  Twin sister from a different mother...

I have to admit I haven't tried Rocco's yet, but we used to love the Tex-Mex place about a block away on Via Dellaggio (think it's now housing Peperoncino).  They made a tableside guac as well that was excellent.  Unfortunately they didn't last too long though, and the memory has faded to the point I can no longer remember the name.  I love good Mex or Tex-Mex cuisine, and spice is never a problem.  A good marg is always appreciated too.


----------



## Joanna71985

chiamarie said:


> Umm, well you should change that.  Because it's amazeballs.  Well, if you're a taco guac, and margaritas loving person like me, you can't go wrong.  But seriously, you could go just for drinks, guac, and churros and it's a full meal!  And it's soooo good!



Ooo, definitely up for anyplace that has churros! Love those things


----------



## pattyw

Oooh- Rocco's sounds great! Will have to add that to my extremely long to do list! I always get so many good tips from Gina's TR's!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

What an amazing experience at Sea World.  That makes me want to check it out if we ever get to Orlando sometime in the next couple of years   It's just so costly right now to get there from Western Canada, with the dollar so low, extra $$$ for airfare, and now the new tariffs will make it even harder to save for a vacation to the US anytime soon.  I do work a second job, but it is temporary to help offset the dd destination wedding, our oldest ds graduation 2 weeks and starting university and the youngest ds will be turning 16 and will be needing to be on our vehicle insurance.  Sigh!!!  The money is just walking out the door for the next couple of years. 
I will just have to live vacations through other people's delightful trip reports


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> What an amazing experience at Sea World.  That makes me want to check it out if we ever get to Orlando sometime in the next couple of years   It's just so costly right now to get there from Western Canada, with the dollar so low, extra $$$ for airfare, and now the new tariffs will make it even harder to save for a vacation to the US anytime soon.  I do work a second job, but it is temporary to help offset the dd destination wedding, our oldest ds graduation 2 weeks and starting university and the youngest ds will be turning 16 and will be needing to be on our vehicle insurance.  Sigh!!!  The money is just walking out the door for the next couple of years.
> I will just have to live vacations through other people's delightful trip reports



Yes- those kids are costly!! Oh- a destination wedding? How exciting! You must share some details! 

I do love reading TR's- especially Gina's! Makes you feel like you're on vacay too!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Hey @dancin Disney style ! You'd be a perfect addition to our Tim's franchise group! might turn into a family business if the marriage works out!
> 
> I have to say that our Dismeet was so wonderful! Yep- it was like catching up with old friends as the conversation never stopped! Joe and I are truly grateful, thankful, & blessed as well  to have met you guys! and we will meet up again!!



I can't remember....were you guys planning a trip (or two) during the autumn months, before the snow flies?  Probably a long shot, but if you happen to be there at the end of October, we'd love to set up a dinner date with you both .



bankr63 said:


> So, really good job on the relaxing first couple of days!  Waiting anxiously to see what the busy days are like...
> 
> Not a lot of details really.  It was this gal here; wave hello...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, she's a little shy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She surfaced near our Zodiac and and blew; I didn't get a picture of it unfortunately.  Really was more of a mist than a shower, but boy does it smell...
> 
> It was actually a mamma with her baby and another "guard" along.  They were teaching the baby to roll, so lots of pictures of fins, but they never really breached for us.  Was still one of the most magical things I've witnessed.
> 
> This was in Cabo maybe 5-6 years ago now?  We're heading back this March and will certainly do another whale excursion.  Also looking forward to another round of x-rails in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry!
> 
> See, maybe I really am Canadian.
> 
> As a grammarian, I find it hard to frequent an establishment that misspells its own name.  Now if it was Tim Horton's perhaps I would feel differently.  First Tim Hortons, next I'll start rooting for the Toronto Maple _Leaves_.
> 
> Of course the good news is that Tim Hortons coffee won't be hit here in Canada by the recent coffee tariffs on US sourced coffee (since it's not really coffee).  The bad news is that US based Tim Hortons will now have to deal with the tariffs on softwood lumber...



Incredible pics of the whales .  I've gotta admit, I'm more than a little jealous!!  Unbelievably awesome!

As for the pic of you zipping across the sand dunes, it's nice to see you are getting some varied experience before you become the Golden Girls driver for @dancin Disney style and myself .  



pkondz said:


> From Wiki:
> 
> *The company had removed the apostrophe after signs using the apostrophe were considered to be breaking the language sign laws of the Province of Quebec in 1993. The removal of the apostrophe allowed the company to have one common sign image across Canada.*



Oh for pity's sake, THAT'S the reason there's no apostrophe??    Quebec certainly has some unusual rules.



Monykalyn said:


> Dis-meets are so fun! Between the DCP parents FB page and here (even though I've only gotten to meet a couple fellow dissers) my family now is used to me saying "I'm meeting so and so from _____".
> Sounds like a truly lovely day!



With all of your connections, I can imagine you must have TONS of opportunities for meet-ups!

Did your family find it strange at first?  Or were they pretty chill from the get go?



Joanna71985 said:


> Should I admit that I've lived in Central FL for almost 9 years, and have never heard of them?



And just like that, you broke poor @chiamarie 's heart .



afan said:


> This reminds me I've been meaning to ask who you use to do your photo books.  I normally do a scrapbook so I can use all the fun Disney things I find at the craft store, but my last trip the book is so fat I don't really want to do that again.  Plus with 3 Disney centric trips this year I'd like to have them all in the same book if I can rather than one for each of the week long trips and then photos elsewhere from the SF weekend for the museum.  Which also reminds me, is the site one I can start working on it now and add pictures and edit until I'm ready to order in December after I've done my last trip?



I used to scrapbook as well, but switched over to the photo books for the exact same reason.  Those large scrapbooks take up a TON of space on the bookshelf.  I have used Shutterfly, Picaboo and Costco Photo Center in the past, but Picaboo is my fave of them all and my go-to company (with Costco a very acceptable second....not a Shutterfly fan in general).  Picaboo discounts are almost always available on Groupon, so NEVER pay full price.  They also have weekly sales that change every Tuesday.

Your books are stored indefinitely on Picaboo (and I'm pretty sure the same can be said about Costco Photo Center), so you can definitely work away over a series of months and add to and edit a book from now until December .



chiamarie said:


> A burger?!?!?!   At a taco place?!?!   WHAT?!?!
> 
> And I'm gonna get you to at least TRY the guac and tell it's not awful!  Once upon a time, I was scared of avacados.   But it's not a staple in my diet thanks to my Epcot margaritas, and Rocco's Tableside Guac.
> 
> Umm, well you should change that.  Because it's amazeballs.  Well, if you're a taco guac, and margaritas loving person like me, you can't go wrong.  But seriously, you could go just for drinks, guac, and churros and it's a full meal!  And it's soooo good!



What's wrong with a burger from a Mexican place?  It's really kind of like a solid taco.  Right? 

I might be convinced to try a taco or a burrito, but I guarantee you that the only person you'll be sharing your guacamole with is Steve.  A girl has to have limits and mine start at avacados!! (and cream cheese.....and sour cream )



dancin Disney style said:


> I've had many a US Timmies and I have to agree....not quite the same.  Actually, I've had it from many other Canadian cities and it's little different there too.  I have officially decided that it's the water.
> 
> The marriage deal is still alive and well.  I NEVER go back on a business deal.   I've already been told that I will have no say in any wedding arrangements.  I think that GC will want more than a pool side reception.  Think more along the lines of the Disney princess wedding.
> 
> Yes, the shed is still available.  In fact, it's had a makeover.  All new wood, hardware and paint.
> 
> Tea all the way!!!!!  It's my Scottish side.  Black tea with milk....none of that herbal dishwater stuff.



I have no problem with a Disney Princess wedding .  Does that mean I can wear my mouse ears to the ceremony? 

And ooohhhh, your shed sounds lovely!  Pics? 



dancin Disney style said:


> I would gladly move to Florida and pour coffee.  Leaving the stress of my current business is just what the doctor ordered.  Sole ownership SUCKS!    ANNND......I worked in restaurants all through high school, since that was just a couple of years ago I'm highly qualified.









DontRushMe said:


> Stopping in to say Hi Here now!
> Between the heat and the storms our days have been limited.
> We hit DC,SW and Aquitica but we’re gone each day by early afternoon.
> Today we’re hanging at the pool until storms come through.
> Hoping to make it to Celebration and Wonderland Cookie Dough tonight.
> Hope everyone had a nice 4th!



Hey there!     Are you still in the sunny south, or back home in MI?  I'm thinking that you might have your feet back on northern soil by now.

Did you manage to squeeze in a visit to Wonderland Cookie Dough??  If so, I'd love to know what you thought!

Now we need to set up a dinner date so I can hear all about your trip!



bankr63 said:


> @chiamarie!  Twin sister from a different mother...
> 
> I have to admit I haven't tried Rocco's yet, but we used to love the Tex-Mex place about a block away on Via Dellaggio (think it's now housing Peperoncino).  They made a tableside guac as well that was excellent.  Unfortunately they didn't last too long though, and the memory has faded to the point I can no longer remember the name.  I love good Mex or Tex-Mex cuisine, and spice is never a problem.  A good marg is always appreciated too.



Can one order a dish "plain" at a Mexican restaurant?  Everything seems to be covered in soupy goop of some sort. 



Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, definitely up for anyplace that has churros! Love those things



Joanna, now you're talking my language!!     Maybe I should just forego an entree and go straight to the churros and margaritas!!



pattyw said:


> Oooh- Rocco's sounds great! Will have to add that to my extremely long to do list! I always get so many good tips from Gina's TR's!



Start planning a trip for that last week of October, and we'll make it a group Dismeet! 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> What an amazing experience at Sea World.  That makes me want to check it out if we ever get to Orlando sometime in the next couple of years   It's just so costly right now to get there from Western Canada, with the dollar so low, extra $$$ for airfare, and now the new tariffs will make it even harder to save for a vacation to the US anytime soon.  I do work a second job, but it is temporary to help offset the dd destination wedding, our oldest ds graduation 2 weeks and starting university and the youngest ds will be turning 16 and will be needing to be on our vehicle insurance.  Sigh!!!  The money is just walking out the door for the next couple of years.
> I will just have to live vacations through other people's delightful trip reports



I totally feel your pain on airfare.  Flying from Canada is SO expensive, and from the west, painfully so.  We were lucky in Ontario to be able to fly from American border cities and that was often all that saved our budget.

Sounds like you have quite some exciting milestones coming up with your kiddos!  They are expensive little creatures for sure, but what happy events to look forward to nonetheless.  Where is your DD tying the knot?  Somewhere warm?  (obviously not Orlando?)

Fingers crossed that you'll find yourself planning a trip sooner rather than later.  Here's to the Canadian dollar strengthening soon.....its been low WAY too long.


pattyw said:


> Yes- those kids are costly!! Oh- a destination wedding? How exciting! You must share some details!
> 
> I do love reading TR's- especially Gina's! Makes you feel like you're on vacay too!



You are seriously too sweet .  Thank you!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I used to scrapbook as well, but switched over to the photo books for the exact same reason. Those large scrapbooks take up a TON of space on the bookshelf. I have used Shutterfly, Picaboo and Costco Photo Center in the past, but Picaboo is my fave of them all and my go-to company (with Costco a very acceptable second....not a Shutterfly fan in general). Picaboo discounts are almost always available on Groupon, so NEVER pay full price. They also have weekly sales that change every Tuesday.
> 
> Your books are stored indefinitely on Picaboo (and I'm pretty sure the same can be said about Costco Photo Center), so you can definitely work away over a series of months and add to and edit a book from now until December .



I didn't know Costco had photo books, shows how much attention I pay when I upload my photos to have the prints done.  I'll check them and picaboo out.  I agree with shutterfly and wasn't looking towards using them and had remembered you got a good discount on the place you had used.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I might be convinced to try a taco or a burrito, but I guarantee you that the only person you'll be sharing your guacamole with is Steve. A girl has to have limits and mine start at avacados!! (and cream cheese.....and sour cream )



I concur with the guac, just stay away!  Weird texture and things in it I don't want to eat.  I would suggest, if you don't want to do a taco which will have the least sauce of the other things and you can get it without the veggies if you want, to try a quesadilla.  You can get it with just cheese or you can have it with meat.  I get a chicken one at the mexican place we go to, it's got flavor but isn't overly spicy.  Make sure it's just the cheese and meat, some places will add stuff inside.  Also, if it has sour cream or guac on the side let them know you don't want it.  This is all what I do   Or I'll have a chicken taco with just cheese.  Though if they had shredded beef I would also suggest that, but not ground beef.  I find ground beef at mexican restaurants to not have as much flavor or be too salty.

Oh and be sure to find out if they mix stuff in with the meat before deciding what to do, some places it won't be just chicken or just beef it'll have onions, peppers etc mixed in.  You can also do just a cheese quesadilla which is also always good, especially if you can do the salsa to add a bit more flavor.  Of course none of this matters if they don't have a quesadilla on the menu but I would think/hope they would.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Can one order a dish "plain" at a Mexican restaurant?  Everything seems to be covered in soupy goop of some sort.


Interestingly, you would probably be okay with a lot of authentic Mexican food. What gets served as Mexican in most of North America is much more Texas/Arizona/NM than Mexico; I would love to find a _real_ Mexican restaurant around here.  In Mexico, many of the authentic dishes have the spice served on the side, and you can dress it up as much or as little as you want.  The pastries and breads at the Panderia are to die for, and they love their carnes.  Although they are known for using ALL the bits of the livestock, so you might want to watch out for that...


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, May 7th:  a happy return to SeaWorld*

Our original itinerary, before all the extra and unexpected fun were added in, called for our Monday to be spent at SeaWorld......and since we still had lots of the park to reacquaint ourselves with, we were excited to return for another full day of fun.   Since we are naturally early risers, a side effect of Steve being out the door for work by 6 am at the latest, we had no problem making it to the park for the 10 am opening.  The persistent clouds of the weekend had passed and it was a gloriously sunshiny, warm and beautiful spring day.






Making full use of our Photokey purchase, we stopped for some pictures as we entered the park.  I had somewhat matched our outfits again today, something I tried to carry through for most of the trip (except for the day before).  I know many people think its odd, but it's kind of become a tradition for us.  Yep, we're weird like that.






One of the photographers did a magic shot for us, which was kind of fun.  Just a small tip for those who might be planning a visit to SeaWorld, though:  if you have a magic shot taken during your park day, be sure to stop at Adventure Photo before you leave to have the "magic" element added to the picture......otherwise, you will have empty hands.  The addition of the magic is NOT automatic like at Disney.  This is a tidbit of info that I forgot to mention to @DontRushMe so I thought it was worth noting here.






Once we were finished with the Photokey pics, we decided we'd head right to Seafire Grill and grab a bit of breakfast.  We had pre-purchased the All Day Dining for this "scheduled" full day at the park, and we figured we'd might as well get the max value out of our purchase.   We had no more than than made that executive decision when we spotted a character meet just past the outdoor kiosks at the Emporium (the store, located right across from Guest Services at the park entrance, was undergoing a full reno during our visit so all of the merchandise was being sold outside under large tents) and figured we should probably make a quick pit stop before seeking out our morning vittles.  Our tummies could wait (there was still plenty of time for breakfast), but character opportunities are much more unpredictable.  Also, there was literally NO line.....we just walked right up and made friends with this beautiful dolphin :






Considering we just got here, this day was starting out pretty darn nicely .

Heading over to SeaFire, we found the restaurant virtually deserted with no lines whatsoever for food.  Entitlements under the all day dining for breakfast are all continental in nature featuring large muffins, croissants, fruit danishes, cereal, seasonal fresh fruits, and an assortment of beverages.   I had a chocolate chip muffin and Steve opted for a croissant.  We shared a fruit cup of strawberries and oranges (though we could have each had our own cup if we had wanted it) and both of us picked a carton of milk [however mine was apparently camera shy when this picture was taken]....at our ages, we need all the calcium we can get . 






It was basic fare but everything was fresh and tasty.  The muffin was really, really big (much larger than the picture shows) and was super filling all on its own. The fruit was great, too, perfectlyi ripe and sweet.  We left full and satisfied and ready to tackle the day.  Out of pocket, that breakfast would have run us right around $20+.  We paid $67, including taxes, for both all day dining plans.  Stay tuned to see if we managed to eat our money's worth as the day wore on.

Much more to come!


----------



## Penguinempress

That muffin looks delicious. So do the strawberries. Yum!


----------



## JenLanDisney

Thanks for the food pictures, Gina.  We are also planning to get the all day dining at Seaworld when we go this fall. It's helpful to see what the breakfast looks like.

About Wonderland Cookie Dough...can you describe what it is like? Is it cold like ice cream? It is very sweet?  Or is it smooth and more fridge temperature?  I am tempted but afraid that it may be too hit-you-in-the-back-of-the-throat sweet.  One their website, they have another location in NH.  This is on the way to visit my Mom. we could make a road trip stop there.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I didn't know Costco had photo books, shows how much attention I pay when I upload my photos to have the prints done.  I'll check them and picaboo out.  I agree with shutterfly and wasn't looking towards using them and had remembered you got a good discount on the place you had used.
> 
> I concur with the guac, just stay away!  Weird texture and things in it I don't want to eat.  I would suggest, if you don't want to do a taco which will have the least sauce of the other things and you can get it without the veggies if you want, to try a quesadilla.  You can get it with just cheese or you can have it with meat.  I get a chicken one at the mexican place we go to, it's got flavor but isn't overly spicy.  Make sure it's just the cheese and meat, some places will add stuff inside.  Also, if it has sour cream or guac on the side let them know you don't want it.  This is all what I do   Or I'll have a chicken taco with just cheese.  Though if they had shredded beef I would also suggest that, but not ground beef.  I find ground beef at mexican restaurants to not have as much flavor or be too salty.
> 
> Oh and be sure to find out if they mix stuff in with the meat before deciding what to do, some places it won't be just chicken or just beef it'll have onions, peppers etc mixed in.  You can also do just a cheese quesadilla which is also always good, especially if you can do the salsa to add a bit more flavor.  Of course none of this matters if they don't have a quesadilla on the menu but I would think/hope they would.



Oh, a quesadilla is GREAT idea!   I'm good with onions and peppers, its the ooey gooey stuff (like sour cream and other ick) that makes me shudder.  I'd feel MUCH better about ordering a quesadilla than a burger, so if they could simplify it down for me, I'd be a happy girl.  Thanks for the recommendation!

I'm glad someone else has a guacamole phobia .  Too green, too gooey!



bankr63 said:


> Interestingly, you would probably be okay with a lot of authentic Mexican food. What gets served as Mexican in most of North America is much more Texas/Arizona/NM than Mexico; I would love to find a _real_ Mexican restaurant around here.  In Mexico, many of the authentic dishes have the spice served on the side, and you can dress it up as much or as little as you want.  The pastries and breads at the Panderia are to die for, and they love their carnes.  Although they are known for using ALL the bits of the livestock, so you might want to watch out for that...



See, if every place served food that way, I'd never be nervous about trying new things.  

I'll try not to think about what part of the cow might be present inside my quesadilla .  If I tell myself its only the finest cut of beef, I'm sure it will taste just fine .



Penguinempress said:


> That muffin looks delicious. So do the strawberries. Yum!



While admittedly a simple breakfast, it really was quite good.  Nice and fresh.  And honestly, I enjoy having a lighter start so I can make the most of the dining plan for the balance of the day.



JenLanDisney said:


> Thanks for the food pictures, Gina.  We are also planning to get the all day dining at Seaworld when we go this fall. It's helpful to see what the breakfast looks like.
> 
> About Wonderland Cookie Dough...can you describe what it is like? Is it cold like ice cream? It is very sweet?  Or is it smooth and more fridge temperature?  I am tempted but afraid that it may be too hit-you-in-the-back-of-the-throat sweet.  One their website, they have another location in NH.  This is on the way to visit my Mom. we could make a road trip stop there.



I have quite a few pics of our SeaWorld indulgences, so definitely stay tuned.  We tried to sample a variety of restaurants over our two days of all-day dining so I will hopefully be able to give you some good tips on how to maximize your value.

As for Wonderland Cookie Dough...I found it very rich and very sweet.  @chiamarie , you could chime in here with your thoughts as well.  There were lots of chocolate chips in mine, so while the cookie dough was smooth it was chunky at the same time.  Room temperature, not frozen.  A little goes a VERY long way .  You'll be wishing you had a glass of milk to wash it down.  

Not to give too much away about our Wonderland experience, Steve wasn't a huge fan.  He never did end up finishing his dish, and it found its way into our fridge at SVR.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, May 7th:  SeaWorld, continued*

After breakfast, we decided to head over to Shark Encounter for another tour of one of our favorite exhibits, and to get our photos re-done at the magic photo kiosk.  Neither one of us were wearing any shade of green today, so the pictures (which are taken on a green screen) should be able to turn out well .  Along the way to the Shark Wreck Reef area, we couldn't help but marvel at the gorgeous gardens that brought such color and beauty to the park .  They were simply stunning!






While we didn't have the Shark Encounter attraction all to ourselves today (sheesh! ), it was still nice and quiet that early in the morning so we were able to tour again at a wonderfully relaxed pace.  I could have stayed to watch these beauties swim for hours .






The sharks were nice and active as well, and we had a great view of them as they swam quietly overhead.  There is just something unbelievably captivating about these great creatures, isn't there?  Such quiet strength and power.






I think the information on this display is so impressive and interesting......though I do remember thinking (on our very first visit to Seaworld back in 2012) that I wish this particular feature was at the beginning of the exhibit and not the end .   Always that sense of "what would happen if this thing collapsed?" until you realize just how well built it is.






As planned, we had stopped and had our pictures taken at the photo kiosk, so we paused at the Photokey desk outside the Sharks exit to have our photos added to our account at the exit to the attraction.  Some turned out better than others  but hey, the photo crew was working with some tough subjects!! 

The first shot was a with a trio of killer whales:






Next, we were feigning a little fear as we found ourselves inside a shark's mouth:






We took a "ride" on Mako (and this virtual image will be the closest I ever get to sitting on that coaster......that, I can assure you! ):






...and this photo background, promoting the new Kraken: Unleashed VR upgrade, was new since our most recent visit.   It didn't turn out to be the most becoming picture of us, but the concept was kind of cool.






We were able to have a "close encounter" with a Mako shark:






...and finally, there was this poorly placed photo with the Kraken .  In the photographer's defense, it's tough to pose two people who are so oppositely sized .






I love the fact that these are all included on the Photokey .  While SeaWorld doesn't have as many photo opportunities as Disney or Universal, their photo products have come a long way since our first visit 8 years ago.....and hopefully, they just keep improving as time goes on .

With our photos successfully uploaded to our card, we stopped for a spell to watch the sharks and rays swim around the shark pool ... this is one of Steve's favorite places to relax and enjoy.






The water was super clear so we could easily watch all the activity in the pool.  Most folks in the park seemed to be in that early morning hurry to get to one place or another, so there wasn't another soul along the water's edge as we stopped to admire the animals swimming by. 






We hadn't been to Wild Arctic the day prior, so once we had our fill of the stingray performance, we headed through the shuttered Happy Harbor and found my beloved Sea Carousel closed as part of the preparation to convert the area to Sesame Street Land.  Apparently, when we rode it the day prior, that was it's last day of operation .  Hopefully it will be re-purposed for the new kids area when it opens next year.....perhaps with SS characters versus sea creatures? 






While the carousel was silent and tall walls blocked off much of the areas that had already been closed off to guests in the prior weeks, the stunning gardens were still able to bring much needed cheer to a part of the park that could easily have felt sad and eerie.  After a long, cool and dreary spring in Michigan, the bright colors and lush greenery were as rejuvenating as a therapy session.






*More of our Monday yet to come......*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Seaworld looks beautiful as always. I will miss it this year as we have the Disney 21 day tickets you can buy in the UK, so we will concentrate our efforts in WDW this vacation!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can't remember....were you guys planning a trip (or two) during the autumn months, before the snow flies? Probably a long shot, but if you happen to be there at the end of October, we'd love to set up a dinner date with you both .



Sadly, our trip is planned from 9/27-10/6.  Joe has a maintenance shutdown later in October.  But.... my sister is planning an October trip with my mom and my others sister from Phoenix may join them so it's not out of the question that I may trek back down to Orlando for a couple of days (alone, though!). Not sure of her dates in October yet.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> What's wrong with a burger from a Mexican place? It's really kind of like a solid taco. Right?



Ordering a burger is never wrong! Put a little salsa on it and VOILA... Mexican!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Start planning a trip for that last week of October, and we'll make it a group Dismeet!



Would love it!!

I just love your photokey pictures!! They are soo nice!! Is that the closest you got to the coaster??  I know it's as close as I get!!


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> See, if every place served food that way, I'd never be nervous about trying new things.
> 
> I'll try not to think about what part of the cow might be present inside my quesadilla .  If I tell myself its only the finest cut of beef, I'm sure it will taste just fine .


The only part of a cow that you'll find in most quesadillas is the milk (cheese or queso).  If properly Mexican, it will come with a couple of little bowls of sauce on the side for dipping.  Just remember that the green is usually much hotter than the red.  Green most definitely does not mean GO in this context.  Chicken is not unusual to add, beef less so.  If they are putting gooey stuff inside it, then it's not a quesadilla anymore.


----------



## verleniahall

i will soak up all of ur photokey knowledge - we pirchased it And the dinning for octobers trup


----------



## JenLanDisney

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> As for Wonderland Cookie Dough...I found it very rich and very sweet.  @chiamarie , you could chime in here with your thoughts as well.  There were lots of chocolate chips in mine, so while the cookie dough was smooth it was chunky at the same time.  Room temperature, not frozen.  A little goes a VERY long way .  You'll be wishing you had a glass of milk to wash it down.
> 
> Not to give too much away about our Wonderland experience, Steve wasn't a huge fan.  He never did end up finishing his dish, and it found its way into our fridge at SVR.



That certainly helps me decide to skip the treat.  Your pictures of your husband's  meals are legendary.  They influence us to try various restaurants, and if he wasn't impressed with the cookie dough, I bet it wasn't worth the calories.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We loved Wonderland.  I'd say it's definitely worth a try.  They do give out samples so you could always try those and see if it's too sweet for you.


----------



## I-4Bound

We really liked Wonderland, too! My daughter can't wait to go back.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

I am finally caught up!  Love your trip reports!  I usually don't comment but have to say between your actual trip report and all the side comments from "the regulars" I am sufficiently entertained


----------



## DontRushMe

So we never made it to the Wonderland Cookiedough or Roccos like we had hoped.  The storms and heat wore us down.  We did make it to a place called Chuy's on International Drive.  Just thought I'd point out that they have a FREE nacho bar during happy hour.  It included chips, salsa, cheese dip, beef and beans.  We added a purchase of Guacamole (Gina's favorite) and some drinks and it made a fabulous inexpensive early dinner.
Gina you need to eat Mexican with us, Rich only eats Meat and cheese and loves Mexican. You just have to know what to say.

I am extremely grateful for Gina's expertise with the photokey, Thanks to her knowledge we were able to get one of my favorite vacation photos from the magic shot updated.  I may frame it.  Although the empty photo makes us laugh the finished product is great.  (Gina feel free to post as another example of the creative magic shots).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Seaworld looks beautiful as always. I will miss it this year as we have the Disney 21 day tickets you can buy in the UK, so we will concentrate our efforts in WDW this vacation!!



I totally understand.....you really do get the biggest bang for you buck if you pick a park family and maximize the longer-entitlement tickets.  And you will appreciate SeaWorld that much more when you DO go back again!



pattyw said:


> Sadly, our trip is planned from 9/27-10/6.  Joe has a maintenance shutdown later in October.  But.... my sister is planning an October trip with my mom and my others sister from Phoenix may join them so it's not out of the question that I may trek back down to Orlando for a couple of days (alone, though!). Not sure of her dates in October yet.
> 
> Ordering a burger is never wrong! Put a little salsa on it and VOILA... Mexican!
> 
> Would love it!!
> 
> I just love your photokey pictures!! They are soo nice!! Is that the closest you got to the coaster??  I know it's as close as I get!!



Yep, that Photokey pic was the only "ride" I'll ever take on Mako.  I don't enjoy being flipped, spun, shaken, twirled, or scared half to death.......Lord knows I have enough grey hairs and don't need any more .  I really do sound boring when I say that, though! 

If you happen to book a late-October getaway, definitely let me know and we'll make plans to meet up again .  If you are on the fence about booking, think of it as a mental health necessity....one more respite from the cold before winter really beats up on Buffalo .



bankr63 said:


> The only part of a cow that you'll find in most quesadillas is the milk (cheese or queso).  If properly Mexican, it will come with a couple of little bowls of sauce on the side for dipping.  Just remember that the green is usually much hotter than the red.  Green most definitely does not mean GO in this context.  Chicken is not unusual to add, beef less so.  If they are putting gooey stuff inside it, then it's not a quesadilla anymore.



The quesadilla plan is sounding better and better.  I'm surprised they don't make beef quesadillas, though .  A little taco meat inside with the cheeses sounds mighty appealing to me.



verleniahall said:


> i will soak up all of ur photokey knowledge - we pirchased it And the dinning for octobers trup



It's definitely something that you have to put some effort in to really maximize the value.  When you see a Photokey photographer, don't be shy about stopping and have them take some pictures.  And if you are coaster fans, you'll get lots of fun ones on Mako, Manta, Kraken and Journey to Atlantis.



JenLanDisney said:


> That certainly helps me decide to skip the treat.  Your pictures of your husband's  meals are legendary.  They influence us to try various restaurants, and if he wasn't impressed with the cookie dough, I bet it wasn't worth the calories.



He would have much more enjoyed donuts from Krispy Kreme or ice cream from Twistee Treat.  I enjoyed it, but even my sweet tooth found it super rich......so that's saying something!!



chicagoshannon said:


> We loved Wonderland.  I'd say it's definitely worth a try.  They do give out samples so you could always try those and see if it's too sweet for you.



Oddly enough, they didn't offer us a single sample when we were there .  Maybe because we were all adults?

I do think its a place that kids would enjoy.  I don't think there's a child under 12 that doesn't like a big, rich, thick ball of cookie dough!!



I-4Bound said:


> We really liked Wonderland, too! My daughter can't wait to go back.



I can definitely see it being a favorite stop for little ones .  I'm glad we went, and very much liked my little bowl, but it's not a place we'd rush back to.  And the parking is CRAZY! 



My2CrazyGirls said:


> I am finally caught up!  Love your trip reports!  I usually don't comment but have to say between your actual trip report and all the side comments from "the regulars" I am sufficiently entertained



  These guys are a great bunch, aren't they???

Definitely don't be shy.....I hope to see you posting and commenting more often .  Always glad to have another friend reading along and joining in......especially when I fall into these crazy "life" pockets where finding time to post an entry is such a challenge!!


----------



## I-4Bound

DontRushMe said:


> So we never made it to the Wonderland Cookiedough or Roccos like we had hoped.  The storms and heat wore us down.  We did make it to a place called Chuy's on International Drive.  Just thought I'd point out that they have a FREE nacho bar during happy hour.  It included chips, salsa, cheese dip, beef and beans.  We added a purchase of Guacamole (Gina's favorite) and some drinks and it made a fabulous inexpensive early dinner.
> Gina you need to eat Mexican with us, Rich only eats Meat and cheese and loves Mexican. You just have to know what to say.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for Gina's expertise with the photokey, Thanks to her knowledge we were able to get one of my favorite vacation photos from the magic shot updated.  I may frame it.  Although the empty photo makes us laugh the finished product is great.  (Gina feel free to post as another example of the creative magic shots).



We LOVE Chuy's! We usually eat there twice every trip! All their food is delicious


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

DontRushMe said:


> So we never made it to the Wonderland Cookiedough or Roccos like we had hoped.  The storms and heat wore us down.  We did make it to a place called Chuy's on International Drive.  Just thought I'd point out that they have a FREE nacho bar during happy hour.  It included chips, salsa, cheese dip, beef and beans.  We added a purchase of Guacamole (Gina's favorite) and some drinks and it made a fabulous inexpensive early dinner.
> Gina you need to eat Mexican with us, Rich only eats Meat and cheese and loves Mexican. You just have to know what to say.
> 
> I am extremely grateful for Gina's expertise with the photokey, Thanks to her knowledge we were able to get one of my favorite vacation photos from the magic shot updated.  I may frame it.  Although the empty photo makes us laugh the finished product is great.  (Gina feel free to post as another example of the creative magic shots).



There's an offer for a date that I can't refuse .  When we get together for dinner after our trip home to Canada this coming weekend, we'll make it a Mexican place.  You can pick the restaurant and we'll meet you there.  I'm officially in training for Rocco's Tacos .

I will definitely post those pics (hopefully later tonight!) if you don't mind me sharing.  I bet that many other folks have had the same issue as you, so hopefully we can save a few other families the frustration.  I might even post it on the main SW board and see if @macraven will make it a sticky.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So my apologies, everyone, for being so absent the last while.  Between the new job (always a challenge), the first of the month (which means crazy busy-ness at work), Steve's birthday, the 4th of July holiday, our ongoing efforts to revitalize our yard and gardens, and our upcoming quick visit home this weekend (I cannot WAIT to see my boy!), I've had less time to spend on the computer.  I hope to get back on track next week, if all goes as planned.  Thank you so much for your patience in the interim.....you guys are so kind and understanding.

Steve was joking that if I don't get my rear end in gear, this report will still be going on when we leave for our next vacation in the fall .  I am determined that will not be the case!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, ain't that a pain, when life gets in the way.  LOL   Safe travel home, and stock up on food and hugs.

I'll leave the light on.  

Enjoy seeing your pictures, and the beautiful weather you had.  Another year for me, if I would ever do a Spring trip.  Hey, that may be a good ticker.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So my apologies, everyone, for being so absent the last while.  Between the new job (always a challenge), the first of the month (which means crazy busy-ness at work), Steve's birthday, the 4th of July holiday, our ongoing efforts to revitalize our yard and gardens, and our upcoming quick visit home this weekend (I cannot WAIT to see my boy!), I've had less time to spend on the computer.  I hope to get back on track next week, if all goes as planned.  Thank you so much for your patience in the interim.....you guys are so kind and understanding.
> 
> Steve was joking that if I don't get my rear end in gear, this report will still be going on when we leave for our next vacation in the fall .  I am determined that will not be the case!


Hey!  We'll be in the same neck of the woods this weekend.  However, we'll both be pretty busy with family it sounds like.  I'll send a wave in your general direction, if I knew what direction that was 

Mom had a fall last week and broke her hip and has been at Belleville General since .  But in under 24 hours she was sporting a new replacement; the kids can now call her Bionic Grandma. (Who says we have problems with our health system?)  She is determined to set a record for getting out of the rehab wing and getting back home.  There is a glass of wine with her name on it at the end of the road, and she needs to be home for her 90th birthday party next month.  She's up and about and already managing stairs and other obstacles in her rehab sessions.  I can't believe how quickly she is bouncing back - I can only hope that most of those genetics were passed down to me!

It has been a bit of strain for my sister and I though, as we are tag-team commuting back and forth from Toronto/Ottawa for visits and madly planning for how we adapt her home for her return.  It's a tiny century old workers' home with the bedroom and bathroom up a narrow flight of stairs.  But adaptations are possible and we have been rearranging some of the heavier furniture to remove obstacles and clear walking paths.  My "honeydew" list for there seems to grow by the day, but I am confident that everything can be done before her return.

Anyway, let's hope for both our sakes for good travel weather, and some happy family memories!

(I've always wanted an excuse to use that crutches smiley!!)


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina so glad I got some time to catch up on your trip report.. I just got back on Sunday from my two week adventure to driving to Orlando . I am going to start a trip report this week I hope. As soon as we got home things started happening that took my attention. I loved your Sea World part. I can't wait to get back there next summer. I agree about making friends on here. I look forward to coming on and catching up with everyone and sharing stuff. 
The dolphin encounter looked great and I will have to look into that myself for next summer. What a wonderful gift from a great friend. I can't believe  the summer is half over. I don't look forward to the fall and winter.

I probably won't put much of this in my trip report but we did tour UCF and my DD loved it there. She is getting excited about this year and working on getting in next Fall. We have to start cleaning our house out it will probably take us a year alone to do that .

Dontrushme: We were there the same week as you and felt the pain of the weather . The storms everyday put a crimp in our plans and we tried to make the best of it. I didn't mind the heat though. The great thing about Universal and staying on site there is so much to do.


----------



## I-4Bound

Have a great weekend with your boy!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I wouldn't mind if your report went right up to before you left for your October trip.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## chiamarie

"soupy goop"??!?!?!?!?! 

What does that even mean?  Tacos is meat, cheese and pico de gallo on a tortilla. No soupy goup on tacos!

 I'll give you a pass on guac (even though it's soooo delicious!), But how can anyone go wrong with a totilla and some meat?!?!   Though now I'm feeling guilty that you won't like it (even though the atmosphere at Rocco's is somewhat unique and a silly experience, like TVs behind the toilets and mirrors on the back of the stall doors, so you can watch Napoleon Dynamite while doing your business )  but if you really don't like tacps, we can stick to Kobe's too, I love that place too!


----------



## Joanna71985

I hope you have a great weekend with Jake!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yep, that Photokey pic was the only "ride" I'll ever take on Mako. I don't enjoy being flipped, spun, shaken, twirled, or scared half to death.......Lord knows I have enough grey hairs and don't need any more . I really do sound boring when I say that, though!
> 
> If you happen to book a late-October getaway, definitely let me know and we'll make plans to meet up again . If you are on the fence about booking, think of it as a mental health necessity....one more respite from the cold before winter really beats up on Buffalo .



Same here! No Mako for me!!

I like your reasoning! Orlando trip =Mental health necessity  Yes- will let you know if a late October getaway will happen!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve's birthday


 Steve!!! 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> our upcoming quick visit home this weekend (I cannot WAIT to see my boy!



Enjoy your visit with Jake! I understand missing the kid! I miss Troy a lot!! Can't wait to bring him home in August!


----------



## verleniahall

im on board with orlando = necessary for mental health


----------



## dalmatian7

Just popping in to say "hi". I hate typing on my kindle. as a fellow office/business/ manger type, I feel you on the beginning  of the month and quarter thing. Have a great week.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Aww, ain't that a pain, when life gets in the way.  LOL   Safe travel home, and stock up on food and hugs.
> 
> I'll leave the light on.
> 
> Enjoy seeing your pictures, and the beautiful weather you had.  Another year for me, if I would ever do a Spring trip.  Hey, that may be a good ticker.



That would be a PHENOMENAL ticker, Lynne!  Say, the last week of April?  



bankr63 said:


> Hey!  We'll be in the same neck of the woods this weekend.  However, we'll both be pretty busy with family it sounds like.  I'll send a wave in your general direction, if I knew what direction that was
> 
> Mom had a fall last week and broke her hip and has been at Belleville General since .  But in under 24 hours she was sporting a new replacement; the kids can now call her Bionic Grandma. (Who says we have problems with our health system?)  She is determined to set a record for getting out of the rehab wing and getting back home.  There is a glass of wine with her name on it at the end of the road, and she needs to be home for her 90th birthday party next month.  She's up and about and already managing stairs and other obstacles in her rehab sessions.  I can't believe how quickly she is bouncing back - I can only hope that most of those genetics were passed down to me!
> 
> It has been a bit of strain for my sister and I though, as we are tag-team commuting back and forth from Toronto/Ottawa for visits and madly planning for how we adapt her home for her return.  It's a tiny century old workers' home with the bedroom and bathroom up a narrow flight of stairs.  But adaptations are possible and we have been rearranging some of the heavier furniture to remove obstacles and clear walking paths.  My "honeydew" list for there seems to grow by the day, but I am confident that everything can be done before her return.
> 
> Anyway, let's hope for both our sakes for good travel weather, and some happy family memories!
> 
> (I've always wanted an excuse to use that crutches smiley!!)



Aw, I am so sorry to hear about your mom's health struggles.  So glad to know that she was able to get care quickly, though......my mom was a full 6 months on a wait list for a new hip (just got hers in March of this year).  I hope you had a wonderful weekend visiting Quinte!  Did you have a chance to do anything other than sit at the hospital?  We should have exchanged cell numbers and you could have joined us at Shorelines Casino for dinner on Saturday night!  (no gambling, just dinner )


bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina so glad I got some time to catch up on your trip report.. I just got back on Sunday from my two week adventure to driving to Orlando . I am going to start a trip report this week I hope. As soon as we got home things started happening that took my attention. I loved your Sea World part. I can't wait to get back there next summer. I agree about making friends on here. I look forward to coming on and catching up with everyone and sharing stuff.
> The dolphin encounter looked great and I will have to look into that myself for next summer. What a wonderful gift from a great friend. I can't believe  the summer is half over. I don't look forward to the fall and winter.
> 
> I probably won't put much of this in my trip report but we did tour UCF and my DD loved it there. She is getting excited about this year and working on getting in next Fall. We have to start cleaning our house out it will probably take us a year alone to do that .
> 
> Dontrushme: We were there the same week as you and felt the pain of the weather . The storms everyday put a crimp in our plans and we tried to make the best of it. I didn't mind the heat though. The great thing about Universal and staying on site there is so much to do.



Welcome back .  I hope you had a good trip overall....a couple of your emojis look like maybe things didn't go quite as planned?  I know the weather was kinda crappy, so that certainly stinks.  

You'll have to post your trip report link here when you kick off your first entry .  I am sure there are lots of my readers that will want to join in!



I-4Bound said:


> Have a great weekend with your boy!



Thank you!  It was a wonderful, awesome visit .



chicagoshannon said:


> I wouldn't mind if your report went right up to before you left for your October trip.  Have a great weekend!



Thank you!  Hard to believe the weekend is over already .  Our time home goes by way too fast.



chiamarie said:


> "soupy goop"??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> What does that even mean?  Tacos is meat, cheese and pico de gallo on a tortilla. No soupy goup on tacos!
> 
> I'll give you a pass on guac (even though it's soooo delicious!), But how can anyone go wrong with a totilla and some meat?!?!   Though now I'm feeling guilty that you won't like it (even though the atmosphere at Rocco's is somewhat unique and a silly experience, like TVs behind the toilets and mirrors on the back of the stall doors, so you can watch Napoleon Dynamite while doing your business )  but if you really don't like tacps, we can stick to Kobe's too, I love that place too!



Soupy goop.....like, sour cream .  If we can keep the ingredients simple, to meat cheese and tortillas (without anyone looking at me like I've lost all my marbles), then we're golden!  

And heck no, we're keeping with the theme of stretching my boundaries and trying out something new.  I'm really quite excited about Rocco's!    Kobes was such a success, I know ya won't steer me wrong.



Joanna71985 said:


> I hope you have a great weekend with Jake!







pattyw said:


> Same here! No Mako for me!!
> 
> I like your reasoning! Orlando trip =Mental health necessity  Yes- will let you know if a late October getaway will happen!!
> 
> 
> Steve!!!
> 
> Enjoy your visit with Jake! I understand missing the kid! I miss Troy a lot!! Can't wait to bring him home in August!



Someday, it will get easier.....I hope .  Until then, goodbyes are always hard.

It is my greatest hope to bring that boy of mine (somehow, some way) to the USA.  I'm sure it will happen, but until then, I'm learning patience.  Or trying to!

Is Troy home permanently in August?  Or just for a visit before he heads back to Orlando?  



verleniahall said:


> im on board with orlando = necessary for mental health



  It really is the best therapy in the world1



dalmatian7 said:


> Just popping in to say "hi". I hate typing on my kindle. as a fellow office/business/ manger type, I feel you on the beginning  of the month and quarter thing. Have a great week.



Thank you .  I despise posting from my phone or tablet, too....give me my laptop or bust .

I hope to get a new entry up tomorrow night, if all goes well.  It's time to get this report back on track!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, we are back from our quick visit home.....two cats were VERY happy to see us, and are currently curled up in our laps (Dash on Steve's , Violet on mine ).  Always tough to say goodbye to Jake again, but we definitely get a warm welcome back from our sweet babies.

While the visit wasn't a long one, it was one of quality if not quantity.  






We got to spent some time with my mom, and visited my Dad's grave (the last time we were home in January, the cemetery was snowed in and we couldn't get our vehicle down the lane way).   Everyone, meet my momma :






We had a great dinner with Steve's parents and one of his brothers.  The brother was camera shy (he ran when he saw the selfie stick ) but the rest of the group was happy to pose for a pic:  






I got lots of snuggles with my grand kitten  (he's such a lovable little sweetie!):






And....there were butter tarts .






Those didn't make it to the border .  Well, 4 of them anyway.  And I'm sure the final two will bite the dust sometime before bed .

All in all, it was a great little getaway.  I miss that boy of mine already, though.  Time to start planning our next family fun weekend.






Hope you all had a great weekend as well!


----------



## verleniahall

I read about butter tarts in a cozy mystery series!! That’s cool that they are real!!

Glad u  joyed so, family time


----------



## juniorbugman

Since you had your butter tart fix - did you get your Shreddie fix as well?  I know that you love those and you can't buy them in the States.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> I read about butter tarts in a cozy mystery series!! That’s cool that they are real!!
> 
> Glad u  joyed so, family time



They are real, and they are the best thing since mother's milk, sliced bread and the wheel .  If you've never had one, you need to plan a trip to Canada so you can see for yourself what all the fuss is about!



juniorbugman said:


> Since you had your butter tart fix - did you get your Shreddie fix as well?  I know that you love those and you can't buy them in the States.



Would you believe that we made a special trip to Walmart for Shreddies and they didn't have a SINGLE BOX??   I ended up coming home empty handed.   I a seriously a little broken hearted over that.


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad you had a nice trip home! Loved getting to "meet" the family


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> They are real, and they are the best thing since mother's milk, sliced bread and the wheel .  If you've never had one, you need to plan a trip to Canada so you can see for yourself what all the fuss is about!



Funny enough, we lived about 3 hrs fromCanada in WA state about 6 yrs ago and never went!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you had a great weekend with your family. I've got some Shreddies in my cupboard and shredded wheat which I've just had for breakfast


----------



## bobbie68

Hi thanks for sharing the pics of your family. Everyone looks so happy to be together. It is so nice to have a great visit when you miss people. We also visited family on our  trip and it was so nice. We hadn't seen one  family in 6 years and the other in 3. I can't wait to go back. Thanks I would love to share my report. We did have a great trip it was mostly weather issues which I haven't really encountered there before. It was new for us. We navigated it and still had a great time.

Here is a link to my trip report in progress.https://www.disboards.com/threads/another-great-trip-to-report-yay-june-july-2018.3693961/


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, May 7th:    SeaWorld, continued *

As we headed up to Wild Arctic, I reminded Steve that this exhibit was home to two new walrus babies, born right around a year prior.  While the two babes were of such similar age that many would think they were twins, their entrances into the world were vastly different:  Aku was an orphan calf from Alaska, while Ginger was born at SeaWorld Orlando to mom Kaboodle.  Since we had only yet seen photos and videos of the adorable pair, I had my fingers crossed that they might be out in the exhibit that day so we could catch a glimpse of them in person.

The queue was completely empty as we approached.   There was, quite literally, not a soul in sight .






We had both had poor experiences on the motion side on previous visits, so we opted to do the “walking tour”……pretty sure it’s the same video clip without all the herky jerky, headache inducing movement of the motion simulator.    We took our seats on the benches with maybe a dozen other guests (if that), the Team Member closed the door, and we enjoyed a helicopter expedition to the Arctic (brrrrr ).






After the ride, park goers pass through Base Station Wild Arctic and get to spend time with the animals that call the exhibit home. 






There are actually some pretty neat little tidbits of information in the displays, if you take the time to poke around a bit.






Let me assure you, there’s enough cool (pun intended ) details to make me realize this girl is, and will NEVER be, tough enough to endure those conditions for ANY period of time.  What can I say?  Call me soft .  Perhaps I lack the explorer spirit, but I can’t imagine living in that climate, under those circumstances, for more than a minute.   I don’t like camping when its warm outside, can you imagine what it would be like in one of those Arctic base camps? 











While the camp displays are intriguing and worth exploring, the real gems of this attraction are the animals.  While it was oddly serene in there with almost no one else around (save for a wonderful Team Member who we enjoyed chatting it up with for a spell), it certainly was nice to have a great view of the stars of Wild Artic.   We stood for the longest time and watched the beluga whale swim back and forth in the pool…..she didn’t pop up out of the water at any point for us to get a good look at that beautiful face, but her gracefulness was evident nonetheless.






While Ginger and Aku were sadly not on exhibit that day , we DID get to watch them play on the walrus cam that was stationed inside Wild Artic.  My word, they are so stinking cute its almost criminal.  Those little faces!!!  And while we didn’t get a chance to see the babies in person, we did get to see this handsome devil……..and oh, was he happy to indulge us in front of the massive windows of the tank.






@chiamarie, correct me if I’m wrong, but this big dude is Garfield…yes?

We were standing at the walrus tank when a little girl and her mom came up and joined us.   The little one was maybe 5 or 6 … perhaps kindergarten age or 1st grade at most.  We were all quite fascinated for the longest time, watching that HUGE body move so gracefully in the water.   As he bobbed around and turned toward the glass, his (ahem! ) _anatomy_ came into full view…..at which point that sweet little child, in all of her innocence, said to her mother “Momma, he has the biggest belly button I’ve ever seen”.   I swear Steve almost peed himself laughing, and that poor mother couldn’t beat a path to the exit fast enough .    Oh, the innocence of youth.

After a tour through the gift shop as we exited (where I was sorely tempted to buy myself a stuffed polar bear or walrus to satisfy my inner child…..but somehow managed to find the strength to resist) we decided to stop at Mango Joe’s and have something to eat.   Steve had specifically noted that he wanted to check out Mango Joe’s on this trip, and it made sense to do so then since we were literally right there.   I had a feeling we would more than get our money’s worth on the dining plan that day .

After a quick perusal of the menu (though this pic is just a partial)…..






…..we placed our order.  Steve had “Joe’s ½ pound bacon burger” with a side of fries (though this photo shows much more detail on the fries than it does on the burger….d’oh! ):






I opted for the chicken parmesan sub with fries, which was on the second side of the menu board which I somehow missed snapping a photo of.  Pretty sure it was around the $11.99 price point, or thereabouts.






While we were both entitled to an additional side item, we opted to share some grapes:  there was still much day ahead of us and we didn’t want to be too full, too early in the day.  We also both had a beverage.  Our out of pocket cost, had we not been on the dining plan, would have been between $35-40……so pretty much the price of one of our all day dining plans.  Between our breakfast earlier in the day and this early lunch, we were almost at the break even point and it wasn’t even noon yet.

We easily found a table in their outdoor dining area, and enjoyed the fresh, warm spring air as we ate.  A host of very adorable, and very _persistent_ ducks meandered through the tables and worked hard at charming scraps from those who were dining.  Steve may have fed a French fry or two to Mr. Duck  ……






…..for which he received a stern scolding from @chiamarie after the fact .  French fries are apparently even worse for ducks than they are for people.  So as much as Mr. Duck gave us a very convincing story (and in our defense, he really did look famished), we know we should have sent him packing and have promised to refrain from sharing our lunches with the animal beggars in the future.

Public service announcement:  DON'T FEED THE DUCKS.

I took a peek at the SeaWorld app as we finished off the last of our food (which was great, by the way…..Steve enjoyed his burger, and my chicken parm sub was tastier than I expected it to be!) and noticed that One Ocean was going to be starting in just over half an hour.  Since we were literally right across from Shamu Stadium…..and feeling a tad full from lunch…..we figured it would be a great time to take in a show.   We had a quick restroom break, took our grapes and the balance of our beverages to go, and headed into the stadium to select our seats.






Pre-show selfie!  

The park was quiet enough, and we arrived at the stadium early enough, that we managed to snag literally PERFECT seats:  almost dead center of the stage and the first row outside of the splash zone.  The only people to have better seats than us were those with reserved seating, and even then, their vantage point was only marginally better than ours.  This was most certainly the best general seating we had ever scored for this show…..which explains the happy faces above.






One Ocean isn’t my favorite show at the park (that honor goes to Dolphin Days), but it’s still pretty darn awesome and a “Do Not Miss” attraction at SeaWorld.    The killer whales are such beautiful, strong, amazing creatures, and the show highlights their majestic personalities quite wonderfully.
















There were lots of big jumps, big waves, and big splashes to delight young and old.   Those sitting in the soak zone and hoping for a cooling splash down were certainly not disappointed .





















And as I sit here typing this entry, I’m listening to the One Ocean song on Youtube and counting the days until I’m back at the park:





 .   

Which reminds me….I must see if I can download the park soundtrack somewhere .   Is it weird that I especially love the Journey to Atlantis song, too?






_One song for a brand new day, 
HEY A NA NA NA, 
HEY A NA NA NA, 
HEY A NA NA NA, 
OH OH OH OH... 

OH, HEY A NA NA NA, 
HEY A NA NA NA, 
HEY A NA NA NA, 
OH OH OH OH... 

OH, Ocean to ocean, 
We stand by the shore, 
All that comes after, 
And what came before._






*More to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Glad you had a nice trip home! Loved getting to "meet" the family



Thanks Joanna .  I think the parents might be a little embarrassed to know I'm chatting about them on the internet, so we'll keep that our little secret .



verleniahall said:


> Funny enough, we lived about 3 hrs fromCanada in WA state about 6 yrs ago and never went!!



Definitely keep them on your Canadian bucket list .  They are THAT GOOD!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad you had a great weekend with your family. I've got some Shreddies in my cupboard and shredded wheat which I've just had for breakfast



I'm jealous!!  Shreddies are my favorite cereal in the whole world!   I should have stopped at a grocery store in Windsor before we crossed the border .  We were so focused on getting home, it never even crossed our minds.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi thanks for sharing the pics of your family. Everyone looks so happy to be together. It is so nice to have a great visit when you miss people. We also visited family on our  trip and it was so nice. We hadn't seen one  family in 6 years and the other in 3. I can't wait to go back. Thanks I would love to share my report. We did have a great trip it was mostly weather issues which I haven't really encountered there before. It was new for us. We navigated it and still had a great time.
> 
> Here is a link to my trip report in progress.https://www.disboards.com/threads/another-great-trip-to-report-yay-june-july-2018.3693961/



Thanks for that link!   I'll be definitely popping over to check it out.  Relieved to know that you managed to enjoy your trip despite the crappy weather.  Mother Nature can be a real brat sometimes!


----------



## verleniahall

We loved the Shamu show when we went in san antonio so we r lookingforward tothis as wwewwelwwewwellhr


----------



## goofballs

I found your trip report in the midst of researching all things Discovery Cove. My husband finally agreed on a Discovery Cove/Sea World/Busch Gardens-focused week in 2019.
Really appreciate all of the details!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Is Troy home permanently in August? Or just for a visit before he heads back to Orlando?



He has one more year of college.  He'd like to return to Orlando after graduation in May- and will look for a job in his field of study- graphic design/art. That will mean frequent Orlando trips or as we discussed here more mental health necessity trips!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> They are real, and they are the best thing since mother's milk, sliced bread and the wheel . If you've never had one, you need to plan a trip to Canada so you can see for yourself what all the fuss is about!



I'm absolutely going to look for these when we go to Ft. Erie!

I love your Sea World pictures!  We're definitely planning to get AP's again!! Your pictures have convinced me how much I miss the park- and all the animals!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi glad you will be popping over. I am enjoying your report as always.

I was bummed today about the new Discovery Cove pricing add on packages. I was so looking forward to what I had last time for next summer. It is going to be so much more money. I may have to rethink the plan. I feel bad though because it is her graduation gift. I didn't expect to have to pay so much more this time. The new pricing is so extreme from what it was. She deserves a great gift so we will figure it out. She is the kind of daughter who would not let me do it if she knew about the finances. I tell her not to worry about them it is our responsibility.

I thought of you this week. When we got home Charlie was starting some confused feelings about his life and future. Of course Olivia being who she is jumped on it and decided they should be just best friends for a bit. She really didn't want to but she wants him to be happy and be with her for the right reasons. They still love and care for each other and are so good to each other. I feel bad for her she has been sad,  so I have had double time with talking with her. He has been in our lives for 3 and a half years. He considers us his family. He doesn't have a good one. I am glad  that it is working out that nothing of his time with us has changed. They both would be so lost without each other. I know it will all work out but the mom in me feels sad to see them like that. 

I love hearing how peoples fur babies respond when they get home. Ours were all over us, we had never been gone  that long. It is what made coming home  the easiest. Even after just a few days your babies were so glad to see you.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

If I lived in Florida I think I could just wander into Seaworld each week, just to take in a show and enjoy the park. Wouldn't that be great??


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> “Momma, he has the biggest belly button I’ve ever seen”. I swear Steve almost peed himself laughing,



Me too! I snorted and then had to read the story to R who also laughed and then serenaded me with "I am The Walrus". So funny!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, that walrus.  I would have laughed at loud.  Great pictures and I always enjoy that Once Ocean show.


----------



## east_coaster

Your pictures always make me wonder why we haven’t done Seaworld yet! If our next trip wasn’t already planned for me to do the Wine and Dine 5k, Seaworld would be in my plans.


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> If I lived in Florida I think I could just wander into Seaworld each week, just to take in a show and enjoy the park. Wouldn't that be great??



I live  15 minutes away from SeaWorld. And believe me- I *do* go every week. It is one of my most favorite places in the world!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Love One Ocean!

You're not the only ones who feed the ducks/sea gulls.  But I'm glad you won't be doing it anymore.  It not only harms the animals but makes them a nuisance for others trying to peacefully eat their food.  Those sea gulls can get very mean!


----------



## chiamarie

1- Yes, that's precious Garfield.   I love him so much!
 ETA: Pretty sure that's Nalulark in the photo of the beluga photo. 

2-. It's my job as an ambassador of all animals, to teach about them.   For ANY wild animal it's.always important to keep your distance, never touch, interact with, or feed them!  Feeding them can be espically dangerous for several reasons.   Like not giving proper food can cause them to get sick.   But also, you're teaching that animal where to find food (from humans), and teaching them to get agressive with people when they don't give them food (we've had cases of squirrels jumping on people in wheelchairs and strollers with small children), I'm sure someone here can relate to being attacked by birds when the humans are eating and birds are around. They do this because their past experience tells them this is how to get food (rather than doing it the natural way). And thus how we get aggressive wild animals begging for food.

Okay, okay.  I'm off my soapbox.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Joanna71985 said:


> I live  15 minutes away from SeaWorld. And believe me- I *do* go every week. It is one of my most favorite places in the world!



Lucky you 

I love sitting on the water front, especially that terrace outside the place where you used to be able to get free beer. The name escapes me!


----------



## pattyw

chiamarie said:


> 1- Yes, that's precious Garfield.   I love him so much!
> ETA: Pretty sure that's Nalulark in the photo of the beluga photo.
> 
> 2-. It's my job as an ambassador of all animals, to teach about them.   For ANY wild animal it's.always important to keep your distance, never touch, interact with, or feed them!  Feeding them can be espically dangerous for several reasons.   Like not giving proper food can cause them to get sick.   But also, you're teaching that animal where to find food (from humans), and teaching them to get agressive with people when they don't give them food (we've had cases of squirrels jumping on people in wheelchairs and strollers with small children), I'm sure someone here can relate to being attacked by birds when the humans are eating and birds are around. They do this because their past experience tells them this is how to get food (rather than doing it the natural way). And thus how we get aggressive wild animals begging for food.
> 
> Okay, okay.  I'm off my soapbox.



Yes- it's always tempting to feed animals! We just returned from The Outer Banks where there are wild horses.  We took a tour and the guide told us that feeding these horses human food can kill them! So what we think is helping a hungry animal can actually sicken them or even worse!

Can I mention that you have the BEST JOB EVER at Sea World!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I was just watching a video from someone at Sea World.  Apparently they now have a Cookie Dough shop too!  It's right next to the gift store across from the ice cream shop!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> We loved the Shamu show when we went in san antonio so we r lookingforward tothis as wwewwelwwewwellhr



And I'll be interested to hear how they are the same, and how they are different.  I would LOVE to visit one of the other SeaWorld parks someday!



goofballs said:


> I found your trip report in the midst of researching all things Discovery Cove. My husband finally agreed on a Discovery Cove/Sea World/Busch Gardens-focused week in 2019.
> Really appreciate all of the details!



Glad to have you reading along .  If you have any questions along the way, don't hesitate to ask!



pattyw said:


> He has one more year of college.  He'd like to return to Orlando after graduation in May- and will look for a job in his field of study- graphic design/art. That will mean frequent Orlando trips or as we discussed here more mental health necessity trips!!
> 
> I'm absolutely going to look for these when we go to Ft. Erie!
> 
> I love your Sea World pictures!  We're definitely planning to get AP's again!! Your pictures have convinced me how much I miss the park- and all the animals!!



Exciting times for your boy as he enters into his final year.  Time always goes so quickly in those precious few months between September and May.

I wonder if Seaworld will offer deep annual pass discounts on Black Friday again this year?    I'm guessing we'll see less offers in 2018, just based on some of the other changes that have come down the pipes as of late.  Even at full price, though, I think they're a very worthy deal .  Will you wait to purchase until after your Universal AP's expire?

You will have to let me know what you think of the butter tarts after your Fort Erie trip.  A few of my American friends here in MI were not fans  ... they found them too sweet.  Silly people .



bobbie68 said:


> Hi glad you will be popping over. I am enjoying your report as always.
> 
> I was bummed today about the new Discovery Cove pricing add on packages. I was so looking forward to what I had last time for next summer. It is going to be so much more money. I may have to rethink the plan. I feel bad though because it is her graduation gift. I didn't expect to have to pay so much more this time. The new pricing is so extreme from what it was. She deserves a great gift so we will figure it out. She is the kind of daughter who would not let me do it if she knew about the finances. I tell her not to worry about them it is our responsibility.
> 
> I thought of you this week. When we got home Charlie was starting some confused feelings about his life and future. Of course Olivia being who she is jumped on it and decided they should be just best friends for a bit. She really didn't want to but she wants him to be happy and be with her for the right reasons. They still love and care for each other and are so good to each other. I feel bad for her she has been sad,  so I have had double time with talking with her. He has been in our lives for 3 and a half years. He considers us his family. He doesn't have a good one. I am glad  that it is working out that nothing of his time with us has changed. They both would be so lost without each other. I know it will all work out but the mom in me feels sad to see them like that.
> 
> I love hearing how peoples fur babies respond when they get home. Ours were all over us, we had never been gone  that long. It is what made coming home  the easiest. Even after just a few days your babies were so glad to see you.



Aw, sorry to hear about your DD's relationship struggles .  I know how tough it is to stand by and allow them to work things out on their own.  Hopefully they will be able to talk things through and be back on track sooner than later .

Have you priced out buying AP's and adding on DC at the passmember rate?  It may end up being somewhat more affordable, especially if you can make use of the annual passes a few more times before they expires....especially when they include free parking, dining and tour discounts, etc.  It's worth a look....especially if those AP's come on sale on Black Friday.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> If I lived in Florida I think I could just wander into Seaworld each week, just to take in a show and enjoy the park. Wouldn't that be great??



Amen, sister!! 



pepperandchips said:


> Me too! I snorted and then had to read the story to R who also laughed and then serenaded me with "I am The Walrus". So funny!!!







Lynne G said:


> Ha, that walrus.  I would have laughed at loud.  Great pictures and I always enjoy that Once Ocean show.



That poor mom.....I think Steve's fit of giggles didn't help her embarrassment.  He didn't hide his amusement well at all .



east_coaster said:


> Your pictures always make me wonder why we haven’t done Seaworld yet! If our next trip wasn’t already planned for me to do the Wine and Dine 5k, Seaworld would be in my plans.



It really is a fabulous park .  Definitely plan to include it on a future itinerary.  I don't think you'd be at all disappointed!



Joanna71985 said:


> I live  15 minutes away from SeaWorld. And believe me- I *do* go every week. It is one of my most favorite places in the world!



I am SO jealous!  



chicagoshannon said:


> Love One Ocean!
> 
> You're not the only ones who feed the ducks/sea gulls.  But I'm glad you won't be doing it anymore.  It not only harms the animals but makes them a nuisance for others trying to peacefully eat their food.  Those sea gulls can get very mean!



When do you guys head back to Florida again?  Is SeaWorld in your plans for the next trip?



chiamarie said:


> 1- Yes, that's precious Garfield.   I love him so much!
> ETA: Pretty sure that's Nalulark in the photo of the beluga photo.
> 
> 2-. It's my job as an ambassador of all animals, to teach about them.   For ANY wild animal it's.always important to keep your distance, never touch, interact with, or feed them!  Feeding them can be espically dangerous for several reasons.   Like not giving proper food can cause them to get sick.   But also, you're teaching that animal where to find food (from humans), and teaching them to get agressive with people when they don't give them food (we've had cases of squirrels jumping on people in wheelchairs and strollers with small children), I'm sure someone here can relate to being attacked by birds when the humans are eating and birds are around. They do this because their past experience tells them this is how to get food (rather than doing it the natural way). And thus how we get aggressive wild animals begging for food.
> 
> Okay, okay.  I'm off my soapbox.



I don't think anyone realizes just how massive Garfield is when they are viewing him in the water.  When we met him on the Wild Arctic Tour a couple of years ago (when he was on land), OMG!!!  His size was truly humbling!  He is so darn cute .

I do hope that we get to see the babies in October.  Hopefully they will be on exhibit at least one of the days we are there.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Lucky you
> 
> I love sitting on the water front, especially that terrace outside the place where you used to be able to get free beer. The name escapes me!



That area has been closed while they complete the new water ride, Infinity Falls.  I'll be interested to see how the landscape changes as a result.  



pattyw said:


> Yes- it's always tempting to feed animals! We just returned from The Outer Banks where there are wild horses.  We took a tour and the guide told us that feeding these horses human food can kill them! So what we think is helping a hungry animal can actually sicken them or even worse!
> 
> _*Can I mention that you have the BEST JOB EVER at Sea World!*_!



I wholeheartedly agree!



chicagoshannon said:


> I was just watching a video from someone at Sea World.  Apparently they now have a Cookie Dough shop too!  It's right next to the gift store across from the ice cream shop!



NO WAY!!   I am a member of the SeaWorld Annual Passholders Facebook page, but haven't seen it mentioned yet.  @chiamarie , you need to take one for the team and give it a try for us!!  Or @Joanna71985 , since you are there so regularly!!  We need first hand reports and photos .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I had one of those moments of_* "whoa" *_this week, where I realized that we will cross into the double digits on our countdown to our October trip .    Time is passing so fast!

So, I thought it was high time to cross a couple more planning items off the list.....slow and steady wins the race, as they say.  We already had our flights purchased, and our accommodations (both our timeshare week and the extra stand alone night) are both reserved and paid for.  Our Return to Sleepy Hollow premium tickets (which include the dessert party) were also crossed off the list some time ago, and we have our standing reservation for dinner at Trails End for the same evening.
I bought 4 SeaWorld all-day dining plans a few weeks ago under the current passmember special ($24.99 per day, per person.....a rocking good deal! ) so today, I bought 4 more for Aquatica.    That covers each of our 4 planned park days....and at a crazy low cost.  That leaves more money left over for some extra fun .   Along that lines, I saw that SeaWorld had introduced a new Animal Ambassadors Tour which sounded fun [you can find the details here:  https://seaworld.com/orlando/tours/animal-ambassador/ ], so I went ahead and purchased tickets for that  as well.

For another "something new", I made a reservation for breakfast at Boma.  We've never been to Animal Kingdom Lodge, and thought it would be a fun thing to do on the day we have the Sleepy Hollow event (making it a little more of a complete "Disney Day").  I had originally made an ADR for breakfast at Ohana (something we've done many times over the years) but decided to switch it out in the spirit of trying new things.

Left on the to-do list:  book our Aquatica cabanas, and the Sea Lion tour at SeaWorld.  Not too bad, really, considering we have just over 3 months to go.

I'm pretty sure this spring trip report will turn into a fall PTR as time goes on!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Boma for breakfast, I love the shop at AKL and the animal viewing area. We have been at night but not in the morning, so will be interested to read what you think


----------



## east_coaster

Boma has become a tradition for my family for dinner, followed by animal viewing! Someday I want to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I think you’ll really enjoy it!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, May 7th:    SeaWorld, continued*

After the One Ocean show concluded, we spilled out into the walkways (with a few thousand others) and meandered our way back through the park.   We decided to visit the seals and sea lions who call Pacific Point Preserve home.






While we normally find the herd to be very vocal and clamoring for food from those carrying the coveted trays of fish, today the whole group was surprisingly chill and shockingly quiet.  There was very little roughhousing, and not even much begging .  We surmised that they must have been well fed early in the day, and content to enjoy an afternoon siesta in the spring sunshine . 






Their lazy demeanor didn’t take away from all their cuteness, however.    Oh, those faces!!!  <3   How can you not just fall in LOVE with these adorable little beasts??  






We had toyed with the idea of buying a tray of food and feeding the few fellows who seemed interested, but opted to leave that until later in the week when perhaps there’d be more activity in and around the habitat.  






So, we just spent the time watching them lounge and pose…..and we were happy to note that Big Chris, one of our favorite sea lions whom we learned about from @chiamarie on a previous visit, was still alive and well (and apparently still in charge of his half of the habitat) . 

We were just going to stop and grab some fresh and cold bottles of water from the Expedition Café as we passed through Antarctica, but since we were on the dining plan we thought we’d grab some food to share while we were there [calories don’t count on vacation, remember!].   The Expedition Café features three different pods, each with its own theme (American, Italian and Asian).   Steve only had eyes for the chocolate cake, but I wasn’t feeling dessert…..so between the two of us, we ended up with a platter of stuffed meat cannelloni, a side of cake, a pair of bottled waters on this stop.






The cannelloni, which came with a warm breadstick, was surprisingly good.   Very cheesy and the sauce was quite meaty.    It was WAY larger of a portion than I had envisioned when I was ordering it , so I was glad that it piqued Steve’s interest once we had our wristbands scanned at the check-out and made our way to a table.  He ate well over half of it as well as his cake, which made me happy as I always feel bad when I throw out food…..and there was no way I had enough stomach capacity to eat the whole thing myself.

Once again stuffed full and re-hydrated, we decided a sit-down attraction might be a fine idea while our mid-day snack settled.    We decided to make our way over to the SkyTower to soak up some views of the park from 500 feet in the air.






We knew that they had started to charge for SkyTower admission some months back (when we first starting visiting in 2012, it was an extra fee to ride….then they made it part of regular park admission…..and now they’ve gone back to the $2.00 per person fee) so we were happily surprised to see that passmembers got to ride for free.   It’s good to have an annual pass! 






I’d like to say we had a wonderfully peaceful spin in the sky as the pod rotated a full 360 degrees giving riders a wonderful view of every part of the park, but we ended up sharing the pod with 14 second graders and their chaperones  ….. so peaceful it definitely was not!   






Despite the excited (and incessant ) chatter of the school group …… and the fact that NONE of them were made sit down during the ride  ….. we still were able to appreciate the great views from the large windows.  Shamu Stadium, Bayside Stadium, the Waterfront, and even Aquatica and Discovery Cove were all clearly visible during the ride….and they sure look different from the air than they do on the ground.
















A little fun fact:  the SkyTower was constructed in 1973, the same year as I was born.  It’s also the highest free-standing structure in the state of Florida.











And we even got a peek at the progress on the building of the newest ride, Infinity Falls!






*The day wasn't over yet.....still more to come! *


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Boma for breakfast, I love the shop at AKL and the animal viewing area. We have been at night but not in the morning, so will be interested to read what you think



Steve was very happy with the menu that we found online, and while we thought that AKL was a bit of a hike from the Vistana, I popped it into Google maps and it doesn't seem to be to terribly far at all.  We have a 10 am "breakfast", so it will be more like brunch.  Knowing we have Trails End and the Sleepy Hollow dessert party that night, there's no way we want to be eating 3 meals that day!! 



east_coaster said:


> Boma has become a tradition for my family for dinner, followed by animal viewing! Someday I want to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge. I think you’ll really enjoy it!



I _*really*_ hope we are able to see some animals while we are there .  That would make the experience super special!  We were kind of bummed that the breakfast didn't have any characters, but a giraffe or two would make up for that quite nicely .


----------



## Monykalyn

AKL is gorgeous, although I've never been in Jambo-we usually go to Kidani for dining at Sanaa. I can tell you there is terrific animal viewing at Kidani, including a nice walkway right out into the savanna with a CM who waits out there to answer questions. As a surprise I have booked 2 nights at Jambo for our anniversary in August (TY for CM dd discounts!!). I'd recommend time to go to both places to view the differing savanna's!

What gorgeous day you had at SW!!

Are you planning a May trip next year too?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I _*really*_ hope we are able to see some animals while we are there .  That would make the experience super special!  We were kind of bummed that the breakfast didn't have any characters, but a giraffe or two would make up for that quite nicely .



You'll see animals.  There are animal areas around the pool which is just outside Boma.  You can't see the animals from the restaurant, but walk around the pool before or after.  Also, you must step out onto the large animal viewing area off the lobby.  Lots of savanna animals are out there.  If you feel like more walking, there are large window viewing areas in the hallways leading to the hotel rooms overlooking various savannas.  If you can find any windows looking out over the watering holes, you'll usually find animals nearby.  

We love breakfast and dinner at Boma.  We're always stuffed after eating there.

I also agree with Monykalyn.  Go to Kidani, too, while you're there.  They have some animals that Jambo doesn't have.  And definitely talk to the savanna guides at both Jambo and Kidani.  

The gift shop in Jambo is one of our favorite stores at WDW.  

The Mara has some excellent desserts/pastries if you don't get your fill of sweets at the breakfast buffet.  They tend to have to go packs of the famous zebra domes.  I prefer the peanut butter brownie, though.


----------



## goofballs

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Have you priced out buying AP's and adding on DC at the passmember rate? It may end up being somewhat more affordable, especially if you can make use of the annual passes a few more times before they expires....especially when they include free parking, dining and tour discounts, etc. It's worth a look....especially if those AP's come on sale on Black Friday.



I am intrigued by this possibility. Can AP-ers buy admission for additional guests?  Any idea if April 2019 is available to book for DC with an AP and approx cost?


----------



## Joanna71985

chiamarie said:


> 2-. It's my job as an ambassador of all animals, to teach about them.   For ANY wild animal it's.always important to keep your distance, never touch, interact with, or feed them!  Feeding them can be espically dangerous for several reasons.   Like not giving proper food can cause them to get sick.   But also, you're teaching that animal where to find food (from humans), and teaching them to get agressive with people when they don't give them food (we've had cases of squirrels jumping on people in wheelchairs and strollers with small children), I'm sure someone here can relate to being attacked by birds when the humans are eating and birds are around. They do this because their past experience tells them this is how to get food (rather than doing it the natural way). And thus how we get aggressive wild animals begging for food.
> 
> Okay, okay.  I'm off my soapbox.



I'm always having to tell people at Disney not to feed the ducks, for that reason



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Lucky you
> 
> I love sitting on the water front, especially that terrace outside the place where you used to be able to get free beer. The name escapes me!



Thank you! I miss that area, and hope to see it when Infinity Falls opens



chicagoshannon said:


> I was just watching a video from someone at Sea World.  Apparently they now have a Cookie Dough shop too!  It's right next to the gift store across from the ice cream shop!



They do! I'm hoping to try some soon



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am SO jealous!
> 
> NO WAY!!   I am a member of the SeaWorld Annual Passholders Facebook page, but haven't seen it mentioned yet.  @chiamarie , you need to take one for the team and give it a try for us!!  Or @Joanna71985 , since you are there so regularly!!  We need first hand reports and photos .



Thank you! I have to make up for lost time though, as I didn't start going until 2015 

And I will have to try to stop in soon! It all looks really good



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I bought 4 SeaWorld all-day dining plans a few weeks ago under the current passmember special ($24.99 per day, per person.....a rocking good deal! ) so today, I bought 4 more for Aquatica.    That covers each of our 4 planned park days....and at a crazy low cost.  That leaves more money left over for some extra fun .   Along that lines, I saw that SeaWorld had introduced a new Animal Ambassadors Tour which sounded fun [you can find the details here:  https://seaworld.com/orlando/tours/animal-ambassador/ ], so I went ahead and purchased tickets for that  as well.



The tour is awesome! I love it


----------



## Tksolomom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve was very happy with the menu that we found online, and while we thought that AKL was a bit of a hike from the Vistana, I popped it into Google maps and it doesn't seem to be to terribly far at all.  We have a 10 am "breakfast", so it will be more like brunch.  Knowing we have Trails End and the Sleepy Hollow dessert party that night, there's no way we want to be eating 3 meals that day!!
> 
> 
> 
> I _*really*_ hope we are able to see some animals while we are there .  That would make the experience super special!  We were kind of bummed that the breakfast didn't have any characters, but a giraffe or two would make up for that quite nicely .


We love AKL. You will definitely be able to see animals. There is also a free shuttle to Kidani with great animal viewing. Depending on the day, there are free restaurant tours (I think at 3) for Jiko and Boma. You should have a great time. Looking forward to reading the rest of your trip report.


----------



## DontRushMe

We go to AKL every time we are in Florida.  I Love the lodge and the gift shop, but we have never been to Kidani (unless you count getting lost in the parking lot).  I had no idea the animals might be different or there was a shuttle that has animal viewing.  Cant wait for our next trip.  Thanks for the tips!  Always learning something new!

Gina it can take anywhere from 11 minutes to 35 minutes from AKL (Windsor Hills) to SeaWorld/Discovery Cove.  Depending on traffic. But for Breakfast I think you should be fine as all the traffic on I4 is going the other way. It truly is only a couple miles away.


----------



## Sherrynny

AKL is my favorite resort by far!! I have stayed at both Jambo House and Kidani, I prefer Jambo House.  Along the hallways of the hotel from the lobby are balconies with rocking chairs, just sitting there and watching the animals...great way to relax! As far as animals, you should be able to see giraffes, zebras, Anakole cattle, and ostriches.  You will definitely want to stay there for at least one night in the future.  At night there is a firepit where one of the international castmembers will tell African folk tales.  Was always my favorite resort to sell when I worked for Disney reservations.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> AKL is gorgeous, although I've never been in Jambo-we usually go to Kidani for dining at Sanaa. I can tell you there is terrific animal viewing at Kidani, including a nice walkway right out into the savanna with a CM who waits out there to answer questions. As a surprise I have booked 2 nights at Jambo for our anniversary in August (TY for CM dd discounts!!). I'd recommend time to go to both places to view the differing savanna's!
> 
> What gorgeous day you had at SW!!
> 
> Are you planning a May trip next year too?



We will have unlimited time at our disposal (we have nothing else planned that day except for pool time and our evening event at Fort Wilderness), so we can definitely plan to check out both Jambo and Kidani .  Thanks so much for the inside scoop!

We were blessed with incredible weather again this trip  ... we have been SO incredibly lucky with weather on all of our Orlando vacations, really.  I am thinking one day the law of averages is going to catch up with us and it will monsoon from the time we touch down until the time we fly home .

Next year, we will be aiming for the last week of April .... just so we can squeeze in one final visit before our current AP's expire.  I haven't checked the April 2019 calendar, but it will be the last full week of the month.   Assuming I don't have any more job changes between now and then , I've got to be back in my office on May 1st for month end.



Twilight Sparkle said:


> You'll see animals.  There are animal areas around the pool which is just outside Boma.  You can't see the animals from the restaurant, but walk around the pool before or after.  Also, you must step out onto the large animal viewing area off the lobby.  Lots of savanna animals are out there.  If you feel like more walking, there are large window viewing areas in the hallways leading to the hotel rooms overlooking various savannas.  If you can find any windows looking out over the watering holes, you'll usually find animals nearby.
> 
> We love breakfast and dinner at Boma.  We're always stuffed after eating there.
> 
> I also agree with Monykalyn.  Go to Kidani, too, while you're there.  They have some animals that Jambo doesn't have.  And definitely talk to the savanna guides at both Jambo and Kidani.
> 
> The gift shop in Jambo is one of our favorite stores at WDW.
> 
> The Mara has some excellent desserts/pastries if you don't get your fill of sweets at the breakfast buffet.  They tend to have to go packs of the famous zebra domes.  I prefer the peanut butter brownie, though.



Thanks for such great info!  I've always wanted to try the zebra domes, so I'll definitely be picking up a package of those before we leave .    You guys are actually getting me very excited about this meal!   I was kind of "meh" when I booked it, but your posts are getting me pretty pumped!



goofballs said:


> I am intrigued by this possibility. Can AP-ers buy admission for additional guests?  Any idea if April 2019 is available to book for DC with an AP and approx cost?



I believe annual passholders can get 50% off tickets for their guests, to a maximum of 6 passes per passholder per year (per park....so if you have a SeaWorld and Aquatica dual park AP, the you'd be able to get 6 guest tickets at 50% off per park).  Each park also has special monthly benefits over and above the standard year-long benefits, so that's a consideration as well.  

If you give me your specific April dates, I could check the passmember website and see what rates are coming up at DC.  April will vary widely, I suspect, as Spring Break falls during that month and will have much higher rates than, say, later in the month. 



Joanna71985 said:


> I'm always having to tell people at Disney not to feed the ducks, for that reason
> 
> Thank you! I miss that area, and hope to see it when Infinity Falls opens
> 
> They do! I'm hoping to try some soon
> 
> Thank you! I have to make up for lost time though, as I didn't start going until 2015
> 
> And I will have to try to stop in soon! It all looks really good
> 
> The tour is awesome! I love it



You've already done the Animal Ambassador tour?  I'd love to hear which animals you saw!



Tksolomom said:


> We love AKL. You will definitely be able to see animals. There is also a free shuttle to Kidani with great animal viewing. Depending on the day, there are free restaurant tours (I think at 3) for Jiko and Boma. You should have a great time. Looking forward to reading the rest of your trip report.



Thank you!  

Does the shuttle run pretty regularly?



DontRushMe said:


> We go to AKL every time we are in Florida.  I Love the lodge and the gift shop, but we have never been to Kidani (unless you count getting lost in the parking lot).  I had no idea the animals might be different or there was a shuttle that has animal viewing.  Cant wait for our next trip.  Thanks for the tips!  Always learning something new!
> 
> Gina it can take anywhere from 11 minutes to 35 minutes from AKL (Windsor Hills) to SeaWorld/Discovery Cove.  Depending on traffic. But for Breakfast I think you should be fine as all the traffic on I4 is going the other way. It truly is only a couple miles away.



That's totally doable.  We generally allow a half hour to any Disney resort, anyway, just to allow for traffic slow downs and wrong turns .  And it sounds like if we get there early, we'll have lots to keep us busy while we wait!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Sherrynny said:


> AKL is my favorite resort by far!! I have stayed at both Jambo House and Kidani, I prefer Jambo House.  Along the hallways of the hotel from the lobby are balconies with rocking chairs, just sitting there and watching the animals...great way to relax! As far as animals, you should be able to see giraffes, zebras, Anakole cattle, and ostriches.  You will definitely want to stay there for at least one night in the future.  At night there is a firepit where one of the international castmembers will tell African folk tales.  Was always my favorite resort to sell when I worked for Disney reservations.



It sounds like we're going to have a super fun visit on our breakfast day!  I'm almost thinking that this may become a new tradition.....especially if the food is as good as the atmosphere.

I doubt we'll ever stay at AKL ... we have been spoiled by the timeshare life, and have a hard time bringing ourselves to stay in a tiny hotel room now that we've become accustomed to 1260 square feet .  Share a bathroom?  I think not!   But we do enjoy visiting the Disney resorts for meals.  It's a perfect compromise!


----------



## JaxDad

Hi Gina! I just noticed your next trip dates. I think we're going to be in Orlando the weekend BEFORE  you arrive.  My kids don't have school Friday the 19th (and my son's birthday is the 15th), so I was thinking about a long weekend with visits to Sea World, maybe Outta Control Magic Show, and other stuff. I'll let you know if our plans change.


----------



## Lynne G

We have always fed those guys.  Most of the time, we hear lots of honking, and begging.  Always fun to try not to allow a bird to get it instead.  

And woot! for that mighty list for October this year.  Sad will miss ya by a week or so, but still thinking of April, so maybe will we cross paths again.  I'll be waiting for Blue Friday, and discount on Super Grover pass around that time too.

Oh, and we like Boma too.  Even picky little one enjoys it.  Plus, we really like the hotel, so do spend time looking around.  Never stayed there either, though not on our stay there radar most of the time, but visiting, yes.


----------



## Sherrynny

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> It sounds like we're going to have a super fun visit on our breakfast day!  I'm almost thinking that this may become a new tradition.....especially if the food is as good as the atmosphere.
> 
> I doubt we'll ever stay at AKL ... we have been spoiled by the timeshare life, and have a hard time bringing ourselves to stay in a tiny hotel room now that we've become accustomed to 1260 square feet .  Share a bathroom?  I think not!   But we do enjoy visiting the Disney resorts for meals.  It's a perfect compromise!


Gina, never say never, lol!!  I am sure there is a DVC member who will rent you the points for one night.  If you need to do an extra night, you can take Magical Express from the airport, and back the next day to pick up your rental. I am positive you will want to spend a night there!!  Sitting on your balcony, watching the sun go down, with a glass of wine and your honey is a perfect way to end your night and start your vacation!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Will you wait to purchase until after your Universal AP's expire?



We really love Universal so we'll keep those and add Sea World.  We had Disney AP's but we will let those expire and just do small doses of Disney for a while.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You will have to let me know what you think of the butter tarts after your Fort Erie trip. A few of my American friends here in MI were not fans  ... they found them too sweet. Silly people



Will do! looking forward to trying them! We don't venture over the bridge much during the summer because of all the cottage and tourist traffic!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> For another "something new", I made a reservation for breakfast at Boma



Love Boma!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I’d like to say we had a wonderfully peaceful spin in the sky as the pod rotated a full 360 degrees giving riders a wonderful view of every part of the park, but we ended up sharing the pod with 14 second graders and their chaperones  ….. so peaceful it definitely was not!







Monykalyn said:


> I can tell you there is terrific animal viewing at Kidani, including a nice walkway right out into the savanna with a CM who waits out there to answer questions. As a surprise I have booked 2 nights at Jambo for our anniversary in August (TY for CM dd discounts!!). I'd recommend time to go to both places to view the differing savanna's!



What a nice way to spend an anniversary! Will have to venture over to the Kidani savanna!


----------



## pigletto

So this is where this report is !!!!
I was posting in your pre trip report I think , but wasn’t coming around much while planning our big cross Canada trip. I do remember checking the trip reports board for this oneat some point. I never  thought of checking in here ! Or was the pre trip report in here too ? I’m so confused. That’s what I get for disappearing.
Well the good news is I have a full trip report to read through.
Where did all your links in your signature go Gina? That’s how I find stuff . Better late than never I suppose!


----------



## pigletto

bankr63 said:


> Ewww...
> 
> Actually, I've been dusted with whale snot while on an excursion in Mexico.   Didn't really feel it was a lucky thing at the time...
> 
> 
> It's basically Dunkin' Donuts, but a true Canadian will fight you to the death if you diss it; it is a major institution here.  Apparently I'm not a true Canadian, because I'm pretty sure their coffee is about 50% sawdust, and avoid it like the plague.  They are also well known for having the SLOWEST workers in Canada.  It can actually take them 10 minutes to ring up and pour 1 regular cup of coffee.


This made me laugh out loud. Having stopped at a zillion Tim Hortons on our way out to Banff and back, I can state with authority that the slowest Tim Hortons workers of all time work in Kenora, Ontario. We went to one on the way out and another on the way back. I think every one of the employees were in training, the stores were terribly understaffed and the poor people working were completely overwhelmed. We waited FOREVER for our lunch order and it was wrong when it came but there was no way I was getting back in line or adding to the people complaining at the workers. When I saw a “Help Wanted” sign on the door  on the way out I remarked to my husband that they needed the National Guard to come in and create some order first. I felt so bad for that staff. Mostly teens and seniors.  I kept thinking “what if this was one of my kids working here ? “ I’ve never seen a Timmies so bad and Kenora has two of them !


----------



## pattyw

pigletto said:


> This made me laugh out loud. Having stopped at a zillion Tim Hortons on our way out to Banff and back, I can state with authority that the slowest Tim Hortons workers of all time work in Kenora, Ontario. We went to one on the way out and another on the way back. I think every one of the employees were in training, the stores were terribly understaffed and the poor people working were completely overwhelmed. We waited FOREVER for our lunch order and it was wrong when it came but there was no way I was getting back in line or adding to the people complaining at the workers. When I saw a “Help Wanted” sign on the door  on the way out I remarked to my husband that they needed the National Guard to come in and create some order first. I felt so bad for that staff. Mostly teens and seniors.  I kept thinking “what if this was one of my kids working here ? “ I’ve never seen a Timmies so bad and Kenora has two of them !



Come on down to Tim's in Buffalo!! By the time you get from the drive thru order spot to the pickup window, they are handing you your coffee while they take your payment! 
And our franchise in Orlando that we're starting with Gina & company will have top notch staff!!


----------



## pigletto

pattyw said:


> Come on down to Tim's in Buffalo!! By the time you get from the drive thru order spot to the pickup window, they are handing you your coffee while they take your payment!
> And our franchise in Orlando that we're starting with Gina & company will have top notch staff!!


I love an efficient Tim’s (didn’t realize you were in Buffalo, I’m just on the other side of the border!). I’ll work for you guys when I come down to Florida to be a snowbird !


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You've already done the Animal Ambassador tour?  I'd love to hear which animals you saw!



I have (and actually did it again today for my birthday)! The first time we got to see 2 screech owls, an iguana, a python, a sloth, a bald eagle, and a crow as a bonus (as we were stuck backstage due to horrible lightning). Today was a screech owl again, a juvenile bald eagle, a sloth again, a skink (type of lizard), and an opossum. HIGHLY recommend the tour!


----------



## goofballs

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you give me your specific April dates, I could check the passmember website and see what rates are coming up at DC. April will vary widely, I suspect, as Spring Break falls during that month and will have much higher rates than, say, later in the month.



So kind of you!  We will be arriving Sunday 3/31 and staying through Sunday 4/7.


----------



## chiamarie

1) wait, your TIMESHARE is 1200 sq feet!?!?! . My home is only 1100!!!

2).  I'll gladly eat a Boma, too! Seriously though, fun place.to explore outside before or after (or both) your meal!  I only.skimmed, but breakfast and dinner are both great there!


----------



## vrajewski10513

We were toying with the idea of booking a cabana at Aquatica but opted not to since we already booked one for DC and are STILL waiting  to book the cabana for Volcano Bay. How are Aquatica’s in comparison to VB’s cabanas?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

JaxDad said:


> Hi Gina! I just noticed your next trip dates. I think we're going to be in Orlando the weekend BEFORE  you arrive.  My kids don't have school Friday the 19th (and my son's birthday is the 15th), so I was thinking about a long weekend with visits to Sea World, maybe Outta Control Magic Show, and other stuff. I'll let you know if our plans change.



Aw man, we are one week too late!!   If you DO happen, by chance, to move your trip back by a weekend, definitely let me know and we'll plan to do dinner somewhere this time.  I've been trying to win tickets to Outta Control every week (they run a ticket giveaway every Wednesday on their Facebook page.....I think the law of averages gives me a pretty good chance eventually, right?  ) so maybe we'd join you for that!



Lynne G said:


> We have always fed those guys.  Most of the time, we hear lots of honking, and begging.  Always fun to try not to allow a bird to get it instead.
> 
> And woot! for that mighty list for October this year.  Sad will miss ya by a week or so, but still thinking of April, so maybe will we cross paths again.  I'll be waiting for Blue Friday, and discount on Super Grover pass around that time too.
> 
> Oh, and we like Boma too.  Even picky little one enjoys it.  Plus, we really like the hotel, so do spend time looking around.  Never stayed there either, though not on our stay there radar most of the time, but visiting, yes.



I found crazy good deals on airfare for early december ($42-67 each way, including tax!!) and $100 nightly rates at SeaWorld official hotels, so if Blue Friday deals are equally as awesome then I'll be hard pressed not to book a long weekend in Orlando to catch the Christmas events at SeaWorld.  Fingers crossed you get some good AP deals when the BF deals are released this year!

Our most likely week for April 2019 is the 20th to 27th (or thereabouts).   Shall we start planning?   



Sherrynny said:


> Gina, never say never, lol!!  I am sure there is a DVC member who will rent you the points for one night.  If you need to do an extra night, you can take Magical Express from the airport, and back the next day to pick up your rental. I am positive you will want to spend a night there!!  Sitting on your balcony, watching the sun go down, with a glass of wine and your honey is a perfect way to end your night and start your vacation!!



It does sound lovely, but anytime we have an extra night to book, we usually just book the additional night at SVR.  We are lazy travelers  ... we hate moving after just one night!  And we weren't wowed by our onsite Disney stay (at POR) .... so Steve is less than eager to return (not to mention the cost of the deluxes is tough for us offsiters to swallow ).   But I will admit, y'all have me quite excited about visiting the resort for the first time.  If we enjoy breakfast there, perhaps we'll book a dinner on the next trip .



pattyw said:


> We really love Universal so we'll keep those and add Sea World.  We had Disney AP's but we will let those expire and just do small doses of Disney for a while.
> 
> Will do! looking forward to trying them! We don't venture over the bridge much during the summer because of all the cottage and tourist traffic!
> 
> Love Boma!
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice way to spend an anniversary! Will have to venture over to the Kidani savanna!



We encountered quite long waits at the Ambassador bridge last weekend, too.  We have decided we will finally get our applications in for Nexus cards.....especially when it will qualify us for TSA precheck at the airports when we fly.


pigletto said:


> So this is where this report is !!!!
> I was posting in your pre trip report I think , but wasn’t coming around much while planning our big cross Canada trip. I do remember checking the trip reports board for this oneat some point. I never  thought of checking in here ! Or was the pre trip report in here too ? I’m so confused. That’s what I get for disappearing.
> Well the good news is I have a full trip report to read through.
> Where did all your links in your signature go Gina? That’s how I find stuff . Better late than never I suppose!



Well, its about time you showed up!    Glad to have you reading along!  It's always fun to have you joining in the chatter .

I deleted all my trip report links from my signature because many of the photos disappeared when Photobucket applied their "reorganization" .  Without the pics, they just lost their usefulness (or so I felt).  It was so maddening!!

I am SO happy to hear that you are planning another visit to SVR!     You made my day when I saw your posts over on the SVR board!



pattyw said:


> Come on down to Tim's in Buffalo!! By the time you get from the drive thru order spot to the pickup window, they are handing you your coffee while they take your payment!
> And our franchise in Orlando that we're starting with Gina & company will have top notch staff!!



Yes, we will!!  

The Michigan Powerball jackpot is over $400 million this week.  I'm buying a ticket, and if we win (hey, someone's got to....right? ) I will cover the cost of the franchise free .... 'cause I'm generous like that .  And we'll fly you all to Orlando for a celebration trip!



pigletto said:


> I love an efficient Tim’s (didn’t realize you were in Buffalo, I’m just on the other side of the border!). I’ll work for you guys when I come down to Florida to be a snowbird !



And our all-star crew grows by 1 more!  



Joanna71985 said:


> I have (and actually did it again today for my birthday)! The first time we got to see 2 screech owls, an iguana, a python, a sloth, a bald eagle, and a crow as a bonus (as we were stuck backstage due to horrible lightning). Today was a screech owl again, a juvenile bald eagle, a sloth again, a skink (type of lizard), and an opossum. HIGHLY recommend the tour!



WOW!!   That's a ton more than I expected.....for the price, that's incredible!  Was a Photokey staffer along for the tour, or do you just get pics with your own camera?



goofballs said:


> So kind of you!  We will be arriving Sunday 3/31 and staying through Sunday 4/7.



The day resort package (without the dolphin swim) is showing as $161 for the passmember rate for that week.  With the dolphin swim, the passmember rate is $251 per person. How does that compare to full price?



chiamarie said:


> 1) wait, your TIMESHARE is 1200 sq feet!?!?! . My home is only 1100!!!
> 
> 2).  I'll gladly eat a Boma, too! Seriously though, fun place.to explore outside before or after (or both) your meal!  I only.skimmed, but breakfast and dinner are both great there!



1260 square feet, actually .   Now you know why a hotel room makes us feel claustrophobic.

Shall I change our reservation at Boma to a party of 3?  (serious offer.....we'd love for you to join us!  Can you get the time off work??  October 30th at 10 am?)  



vrajewski10513 said:


> We were toying with the idea of booking a cabana at Aquatica but opted not to since we already booked one for DC and are STILL waiting  to book the cabana for Volcano Bay. How are Aquatica’s in comparison to VB’s cabanas?



Volcano Bay's are much more "plush"....padded seating, an included fruit and pastry tray, and an in-cabana tapu tapu station.    Aquatica's, though, are MUCH more affordable....$45 in October.  Both include a locker in the cabana, a fridge with bottled water, towel rental, and dedicated staff to bring you food and beverage (food and drinks additional cost).  At $45, the Aquatica cabana rentals are essentially free after the value of the locker, bottled water and towels are taken off.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Volcano Bay's are much more "plush"....padded seating, an included fruit and pastry tray, and an in-cabana tapu tapu station. Aquatica's, though, are MUCH more affordable....$45 in October. Both include a locker in the cabana, a fridge with bottled water, towel rental, and dedicated staff to bring you food and beverage (food and drinks additional cost). At $45, the Aquatica cabana rentals are essentially free after the value of the locker, bottled water and towels are taken off.


Wow, the least expensive one for our day in September is $89+tax. We don’t know how long we’re going to be there so i don’t want to shell out that much if we’re only going to be there a few hours  maybe we will take our chances and if we feel we need it the day of see if they have any available?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

vrajewski10513 said:


> Wow, the least expensive one for our day in September is $89+tax. We don’t know how long we’re going to be there so i don’t want to shell out that much if we’re only going to be there a few hours  maybe we will take our chances and if we feel we need it the day of see if they have any available?



Aquatica cabana rates vary greatly by season, so that accounts for the difference between September (when its still bloody hot) and late October, where we will enjoy the super low price.  In September, unless you arrive at park opening (or its an unusually cool and miserable weather day), I would expect that they will sell out early......if you want one, I'd reserve before you go.  No pressure, just managing your expectations.

If it helps, a cabana rental at Aquatica entitles you to 20% off at any of the gift shops or at the photo location.   If you are planning to purchase pictures our souvenirs, then it could be another positive reason to book a cabana at AQ.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> WOW!!   That's a ton more than I expected.....for the price, that's incredible!  Was a Photokey staffer along for the tour, or do you just get pics with your own camera?



I know! The tour is a great deal at that price. Unfortunately there is no park photographer (as of yet), but the guide was very willing to help out with taking pictures


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> I know! The tour is a great deal at that price. Unfortunately there is no park photographer (as of yet), but the guide was very willing to help out with taking pictures



That's awesome!!  Seaworld's tours never disappoint, do they?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Monday, May 7th:  the conclusion*

While the SkyTower offered us some lovely views, I have to say we were both a little relieved to be freed from our prison of high-pitched chatter and boundless energy…..we may have let a sigh of relief escape as the school group headed one way as we disembarked while we headed in the opposite direction .   I hope those moms each had a cold bottle of wine waiting for them when they got home later that day .

We hopped over to Voyagers for a couple of fresh bottles of water, then made our way over to Sea Lion & Otter Stadium for the Clyde & Seamore show.  They were just opening the ropes and letting people up the walkway as we approached, so we were pretty sure we’d get some great seats.  And…..we did! 






We had about 30 minutes to wait before the show began, so we just sipped on our waters and people watched as other folks filed in.  And of course, we took another pre-show selfie  (but in our defense, we also watched a couple of hundred other couples and families doing the same thing!! )






As always, the show offered a little pre-show entertainment courtesy of the school crossing guard.  While the crowd was on the smaller side (definitely not a packed theater on such a moderate crowd day), everyone who was there was _really_ enthusiastic….so when we were all directed to cheer, cheer we all did .  He had us doing the wave, cheering and clapping along to the music, and feeling the excitement as the real entertainment began.











Both stars of the show made suitably grand entrances:  one via chauffeur in a swanky convertible  ……






….and the other, with a big splash:






The show hadn’t changed a bit since we saw it on our last visit more than a year before, but I will say that the animals AND animal trainers both had a much more flawless execution of the show this time than the last one we saw .  Both Clyde and Seamore were spot on with their behaviors, and it was probably one of the most crowd-pleasing performances of this production that we’ve had the pleasure to enjoy.






One by one, the students of Sea Lion High helped Clyde and Seamore pass all their remaining courses so they could graduate.  From science class to dance class……






….they managed to turn their “F’s” into “A’s”…..and that’s even with taking a break for lunch!






The fact that we had such IDEAL seats just made it all the more awesome! 

The end of the show is always my favorite:   who doesn’t like a BIG finish?











The show wrapped up with a kiss and a wave from this sweetie……@chiamarie, would this be Kaboodle?   I know it’s not Garfield.






After the show, we commented that we’d accomplished everything (and more) that we had hoped to on that particular day.  We strolled around a bit and took in some of the animal exhibits:






….then decided to grab some dinner and make one final use of our all-day dining passes before heading back to the resort.    We weren’t super hungry and thought we would just have pizza at Seaport Pizza, but oddly enough, it turned out it was closed [I say “oddly” because there were SO many school groups there that day……I would have thought the pizza place would have been one of the busiest in the park ].  Plan B was Voyagers.  You can’t go wrong with barbecue.






If we had ever questioned the value of the all-day dining passes, this meal definitely made us appreciate the low price we had paid to eat all day long.   We both ended up selecting the exact same meal:  the combo platter which featured a quarter barbecue chicken, beef brisket, and a smoked sausage with a side of fries.  We each had a beverage, and used our “side” entitlement for strawberry shortcake.  As part of the all day dining, the meal cost us nothing.  Had we paid out of pocket, it would have been $55.  Between breakfast, lunch, dinner, our stuffed cannelloni/chocolate cake snack, countless bottles of water, and Steve’s emergency afternoon hot dog (not photographed because he ate it before I could even take a picture .... told ya it was an emergency!! ), we had almost doubled the value of our out of pocket cost ($34.99 each) for the plan.  And.....it was SUPER good!  Some of the best quick service food in any theme park. 

I *love* a good deal .

We picked up two more bottles of water on our way out of the restaurant (“one for the road”), and headed toward the park exit.  It had been a wonderful, full yet leisurely day……and we knew we’d be back again at least one more time before the end of our trip.  We looked forward to a relaxing evening at the resort to cap things off.

After a short rest in the villa (and an opportunity to check in with family via phone and on social media), we meandered down to the Tacky Tiki Bar to see what was shaking and enjoy an adult beverage or two under the stars.  It turned out that there was some live music at the bar that evening, featuring  “Jersey Mike” (a northerner who had recently relocated from New Jersey to Florida). 






He was quite good, singing some well-known favorites from the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s, and it was a very pleasant and relaxing way to end off a simply lovely park day.    We stayed for a couple of drinks each and even had a nice conversation with Mike after he wrapped up his session.   






We eventually headed back to the villa, switched into our swimwear, and headed out to the hot tub for a short soak under the stars.  By the time we dropped into bed, sleep came quick and easy .

*Next up:  a day of sun and fun at our favorite waterpark in Orlando……Aquatica!*


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We have decided we will finally get our applications in for Nexus cards.....especially when it will qualify us for TSA precheck at the airports when we fly.



I'm surprised you haven't gotten these yet.  At least you should have a lot of options for appointments since you can easily do either side of the border.  You've had them before right?


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> That's awesome!!  Seaworld's tours never disappoint, do they?



They do not! Probably why I do them so many times



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The show wrapped up with a kiss and a wave from this sweetie……@chiamarie, would this be Kaboodle?   I know it’s not Garfield.



That's Slowpoke (both Kaboodle and Garfield live at Wild Arctic, and both still have tusks


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

What a great day. We enjoyed the dining plan and thought it good value too


----------



## vrajewski10513

pattyw said:


> Come on down to Tim's in Buffalo!! By the time you get from the drive thru order spot to the pickup window, they are handing you your coffee while they take your payment!
> And our franchise in Orlando that we're starting with Gina & company will have top notch staff!!


I wish all Buffalo Timmy’s were this way


----------



## dancin Disney style

So I've fallen off the wagon again.....

I'm still back on walrus anatomy.....what size were his shoes anyway?


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I deleted all my trip report links from my signature because many of the photos disappeared when Photobucket applied their "reorganization" . Without the pics, they just lost their usefulness (or so I felt). It was so maddening!!



The photos are back!  Photobucket has a new CEO and I guess they restored all the broken links? 

It looks like a fun wrap up of your day and a wonderful, relaxing evening at the Vistana. I do love being able to slow down on a nice, longer vacation!


----------



## chiamarie

I will be working for sure on the 30th, but thanks for the invite (I was only joking about joining!)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I'm surprised you haven't gotten these yet.  At least you should have a lot of options for appointments since you can easily do either side of the border.  You've had them before right?



Nexus cards?  Nope, never applied before.  Thought about it many times, but where we lived in Ontario was a good hike to the border, so the interview would have been difficult to schedule.  So....we never bothered.  Then I guess life just got so busy after we moved that we never thought about applying.



Joanna71985 said:


> They do not! Probably why I do them so many times
> 
> *That's Slowpoke* (both Kaboodle and Garfield live at Wild Arctic, and both still have tusks







Mrs Doubtfire said:


> What a great day. We enjoyed the dining plan and thought it good value too



It sure makes for a nice park day when you don't have to worry about pulling your wallet out .   Just being able to grab cold bottles of water whenever we needed them is worth the value of the plan all on its own.


vrajewski10513 said:


> I wish all Buffalo Timmy’s were this way



They're not that way in Michigan, either!! 



dancin Disney style said:


> So I've fallen off the wagon again.....
> 
> I'm still back on walrus anatomy.....what size were his shoes anyway?










pepperandchips said:


> The photos are back!  Photobucket has a new CEO and I guess they restored all the broken links?
> 
> It looks like a fun wrap up of your day and a wonderful, relaxing evening at the Vistana. I do love being able to slow down on a nice, longer vacation!



Ya don't say! 

Well, hot diggity dog.  That's not what I would have expected.  I guess I should take some time and put those links back in my signature, then!   Thanks for the heads up .



chiamarie said:


> I will be working for sure on the 30th, but thanks for the invite (I was only joking about joining!)



Well _*I*_ was totally serious .  Sure you can't call in sick and play hooky for a day?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I realized tonight that I never did explain, for the benefit of anyone else who might be planning to visit SeaWorld and purchase the Photokey, about the extra step you need to make for the 'magic' shots.  @DontRushMe kindly offered for me to use her pictures from earlier this month as an example, so this will be her adorable family in the next couple of pics.

If you happen to have a magic shot taken at SeaWorld (you'll know this is the case when one of the photographers will have you put your hands out, as if you are holding something), you have to stop at one of the photo locations in the park to have the 'magic' element added to the picture:  it is NOT automatic as it is at Disney.  If you don't, you'll log onto Photokey and find your picture looks a little.....empty :






@DontRushMe had already left the park (and wasn't planning another park day there) when she realized that her picture was lacking the magic element, so she reached out to me for help.  I actually emailed Photokey to see if they could help, and I am happy to report that they were happy to make the necessary addition and remedy her empty picture.  So now, she has a frame-worthy secondary shot:






Sometimes it can take an hour or so after a photo is taken before it is uploaded to the Photokey site (and available for editing), so I wouldn't go straight to a photo desk after you have a magic shot taken to have the magic added.  But definitely plan to stop before you leave the park or sometime later in the afternoon to have the special feature added in.    If you have a specific request as to what magic element is used (Shamu, baby Puck, the One Ocean sphere, etc.) they are happy to accommodate.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Nexus cards? Nope, never applied before. Thought about it many times, but where we lived in Ontario was a good hike to the border, so the interview would have been difficult to schedule. So....we never bothered. Then I guess life just got so busy after we moved that we never thought about applying.



It was a pretty straight forward process with the biggest thing being you have to stalk their site to sew when your app is approved for interview, they don't notify you.  At least that's how it was 2 years ago when I did mine.  Let mw know if you have any questions.  You both have way better reason for it than I do but it was a better/cheaper way for me to get precheck and global entry.


----------



## jsmla

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I bought 4 SeaWorld all-day dining plans a few weeks ago under the current passmember special ($24.99 per day, per person.....a rocking good deal! ) so today, I bought 4 more for Aquatica.    That covers each of our 4 planned park days....and at a crazy low cost.



Is this deal still available?  I have a SewWorld Platinum AP.

Thanks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> It was a pretty straight forward process with the biggest thing being you have to stalk their site to sew when your app is approved for interview, they don't notify you.  At least that's how it was 2 years ago when I did mine.  Let mw know if you have any questions.  You both have way better reason for it than I do but it was a better/cheaper way for me to get precheck and global entry.



Thanks for the offer .  Crazy that they don't reach out to you though when your app is approved and you're at the interview stage .  I would have just assumed we'd get a phone call.  I appreciate the heads up.

I wonder if I get our applications submitted this week, if we'd have our Nexus cards by the time we travel to Orlando in October? 



jsmla said:


> Is this deal still available?  I have a SewWorld Platinum AP.
> 
> Thanks!



It is .  The offer is available for purchase until August 31st, and the dining plans need to be used by December 31st.  Just log into your passmember profile on the SeaWorld website and you should see it .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, May 8th:   Aquatica!  *

Aquatica didn’t open until 10 am, so we knew we didn’t need to set an alarm for that morning:  our internal clocks would have us up LONG before we needed to be .  Sure enough, I was wide awake right on cue…..just shortly after 6 am…..so eventually I tiptoed out of bed and hit the shower as quietly as I could without waking Steve.  It was a beautiful morning, and the sunshine was streaming in through the skylight in living room.  I tossed on my shoes and went for a short stroll around the pools and Fountains village walkways:  other than the maintenance crew (one poor fella who was removing an “expired” squirrel…..not sure what had happened to the poor creature initially, but from his obvious flat-ness, he appeared to have been run over by a car at some point ) I was one of the only people out and about.   It was a lovely start to the day.











By the time I wandered back up to our third floor villa, Steve had also awoken and was in having his morning shower.   While he finished up in the bathroom, I got to work assembling our waterpark bag…..sunscreen, swimsuits, aloe gel, and the other necessities we’d need throughout the day….and was ready by the time he emerged.  We opted to skip any coffee or breakfast that day, as neither of us were hungry and we knew we planned to buy the all-day dining at Banana Beach.  We never want to be super full and eat like kings on waterpark days, anyway.   Gluttony never mixes well with water and heat .

The drive to the park was quick and delay-free , and we pulled into the parking lot at about 9:45.  As we were some of the first guests to arrive, we snagged an absolutely _ideal_ parking space just a few dozen feet from the entrance.   Collecting our beach bag from the back seat, we headed down the walkway to the turnstyles, scanned our AP’s, and our day had officially begun!

Two different Photokey photographers were stationed in and around the bridge just after the park entrance, so we stopped for some quick pictures on our key.  One of the photographers captured some shots that I really liked……











….while the other, not so much .    I liked the idea of the chair and the life preserver as props, but the pics just didn't turn out super well.
  Or I'm just being overly critical!  






After the brief stop for pictures, we headed straight to Guest Services so that we could be assigned our cabana rental.  We had pre-purchased our cabana before our arrival (they are available for booking online or by phone, so we had done so months ahead of our visit), so it was just a matter of receiving our wristbands and cabana number.  We were only the third person in line, but it took 15 minutes before they finally got to us.  Service there first thing in the morning is often less than swift, so we had our expectations managed and were not surprised by the brief delay .






Once we had our cabana assignment in hand and our wristbands affixed, we mosey’d over to Cutback Cove to get settled in.






We were assigned to cabana #2.    While there are a few different areas and classes of cabanas at the park (at varying price points), our preference is Cutback Cove:  it is the quietest, shadiest, and most convenient location for us.  Oddly enough, it’s also the least expensive of all the options....$89 for our May date, less 10% for the passmember discount.






We wasted no time in changing into our swimwear (in one of the washrooms, of course, and not in the cabana…..those sides don’t close!) and stowing our belongings in the large locker that’s just above the fridge in the cabana.  In addition to the locker and refrigerator, the cabana comes with 12 bottles of Dasani water (all nice and chilled and ready in the fridge), rental towels, and 20% off your purchases at the gift shops (including photos).  There is seating for 4 (2 lounge chairs and 2 beach seats) and an overhead fan to help keep things cool.  Cabana attendants check on your all day long, and will deliver food and beverages to your cabana if desired (for an extra fee, of course).






Cabanas are our most-recommended splurge at Aquatica.  In fact, we think they are such a good value, we've never had an Aquatica day without one.  Of course, we also don't visit in high summer season (and cabanas here are priced seasonally....so summer rates can be around the $300 mark for the same cabana that will be $49 in October) so that makes a difference.  But definitely price them out if you happen to be planning a visit.  Free, open seating is plentiful throughout the park but NOTHING beats a private space in Cutback Cove!

Once we were slathered in sunscreen, it was time to hit the water.   It was sunny and warm with just a very light breeze ….ideal weather for our waterpark day .  Once quick pic……






….and we were off!  






*More to come!*


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thanks for the offer . Crazy that they don't reach out to you though when your app is approved and you're at the interview stage . I would have just assumed we'd get a phone call. I appreciate the heads up.
> 
> I wonder if I get our applications submitted this week, if we'd have our Nexus cards by the time we travel to Orlando in October?



I thought it was odd too but they specified in the application process that you have to check.  Once you're approved you can make the appointment online though.  And do check for approval on the weekends, that's actually when I saw mine and I'd check daily.

You should.  I did mine the beginning/middle of August and had it in hand before my Nov trip that year, and I left around the 3rd.  The part that takes the longest is getting the approval to make the appointment since both countries are vetting you.  But since you both are authorized to work in the US that might help since both countries are already aware of you.  The biggest thing after that is finding available appointments.  I could have one almost immediately if I drove to the border or wait weeks to have one in Seattle.  I drove to the border since it had weekend appts. 

The other big thing, make sure and take your birth certificate along with your passport because they want both on file.  I had to stop in on my way to Van a few months later with my cert so they could scan it in.  It wasn't a problem but if you take everything with you it'll save another trip.  It's because you don't have to have a passport to drive across.  You can also get something for your car but I don't know much about it, it seems it's more for people that cross at least monthly.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great start to Aquatica, it's good you are early risers as I think you get more done first thing.


----------



## pigletto

We just love Aquatica! We’ve never opted for the Cabana but it would be a nice splurge . It’s always just seemed a little too high on the more crowded dates we’ve gone. The kids are already asking to go again for our trip in March . We will see on that one . I want to figure out that 8th night we need at Vistana first . It’s sitting at $245 usd right now. If we move somewhere less expensive for our last night we will add a waterpark day. If we stick with our 8th night at Vistana we will just enjoy the pools. There’s way less room to let the budget creep up on this trip .. the exchange rate takes care of that .
Although I’m guessing by the end of your Aquatica pictures I’ll be figuring out a way to work it into the budget. Your trip report pics tend to have that effect .


----------



## Joanna71985

I still need to visit Aquatica! Especially to do Ray Rush


----------



## pattyw

pigletto said:


> I love an efficient Tim’s (didn’t realize you were in Buffalo, I’m just on the other side of the border!). I’ll work for you guys when I come down to Florida to be a snowbird !



Yay!! More people in our Tim's company!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And we'll fly you all to Orlando for a celebration trip!



Ok I'm in!!



dancin Disney style said:


> So I've fallen off the wagon again.....



You're back!! Yay!


I love your Aquatica pictures. We're definitely going to include Aquatica when we purchase our Sea World AP's!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pigletto said:


> his made me laugh out loud. Having stopped at a zillion Tim Hortons on our way out to Banff and back, I can state with authority that the slowest Tim Hortons workers of all time work in Kenora, Ontario. We went to one on the way out and another on the way back. I think every one of the employees were in training, the stores were terribly understaffed and the poor people working were completely overwhelmed. We waited FOREVER for our lunch order and it was wrong when it came but there was no way I was getting back in line or adding to the people complaining at the workers. When I saw a “Help Wanted” sign on the door on the way out I remarked to my husband that they needed the National Guard to come in and create some order first. I felt so bad for that staff. Mostly teens and seniors. I kept thinking “what if this was one of my kids working here ? “ I’ve never seen a Timmies so bad and Kenora has two of them !



I'm going to argue with the slowest Timmy's.  We hit a slow one in Vallyeview Alberta when we head to the big cities south of us.  This one is by far the slowest one I have ever visited.  And it is always busy because two main highways meet in this sleepy little town.  One highway will take you to Alaska and the other one will take you to the Northwest Territories.  Sigh...half the time we end up just going to a gas station to grab something as it's such a gong show.  

Finally all caught up again.  Summer is too short in the north to not take advantage...so we have done a fair amount of travelling so far this summer.  Hopefully now we will be home for the rest of the summer to take advantage of the camper do some fishing and boating.  Your day at Seaworld looks like it was soooo fun.  It makes me really want to squeeze in a Seaworld day if we get there.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Sunday, May 6th:    from Dolphin Days to a Dolphin “Daze” *
> 
> As we huffed and puffed our way into Dolphin Cove, T was waiting and watching for us, and waved us toward where she was standing within the area where they conduct the Dolphins Up Close tours.  We were blubbering embarrassed apologies  as she exclaimed “You made it just in time!” and began instructing us to remove our lanyards, sunglasses, cell phones, and any other accessories we were carrying.   We quickly piled up our stuff on the grass alongside the walkway and she motioned us over to one of the stations alongside the dolphin pool.
> 
> For anyone who hasn’t experienced one of Seaworld’s tours yet, you TOTALLY should .    Thanks to a little good luck and some incredible special offers (some for passmembers and others on Black Friday), we have been blessed to have done several over the years……a VIP tour (though the specific version we have enjoyed is no longer offered), the Behind the Scenes Tour, the Dolphin Encounter, and the Wild Arctic Tour….and every single one of them has been nothing short of _fantastic_.  Worth every penny and such amazing experiences and memories .  So when the realization sunk in that T had arranged for us to take part in the Dolphin Encounter tour that day, well…..I wasn’t sure if I wanted to scream with joy or let all that gratitude come oozing out in the form of tears.   I’m a crier, so I definitely lean to the latter when push comes to shove .
> 
> That said, when we next realized that not only had T made space for us for the Dolphin Encounter but that our session would be exclusively for us alone (generally speaking, couples or small families are combined with another small group and the interaction is a shared event), with her as our trainer…..well, the joy completely took over .  For both of us.
> 
> @chiamarie, SOMEDAY we will find a way to properly say thank you.  Are you sure you don’t want to be our daughter in law?
> 
> Because we had arrived at literally the LAST possible moment, we were launched right into the awesomeness of the tour……the details of which can be found here:  https://seaworld.com/orlando/tours/dolphins-up-close/
> 
> *Dolphins Up-Close Tour*
> 
> Find out what it takes to be a SeaWorld dolphin trainer, when you come face-to-face with the ocean’s most playful ambassador on this approximately 30-minute hands-on tour.
> 
> You will learn first-hand from our trainers about behaviors, training techniques and the world-class care we provide for these amazing animals. *Please see More Details for additional information.*
> 
> ·         Spend time side-by-side with our trainers as you get hands-on with our dolphin family.
> 
> ·         Practice what you've learned while asking a dolphin to perform some of the behaviors.
> 
> ·         Opportunity to have your picture taken while touching and feeding dolphins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Our” dolphin was Archer, and he was a complete charmer .  Full of energy and personality, he was happy to strut his stuff and show off his amazing talents at T’s (and our!) bidding …...as part of the tour, we received a short lesson in dolphin hand signals, so we too could help give instructions and watch the awesomeness unfold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wowed us with his graceful jumps, took great delight in splashing us with his strong tail, and graciously allowed us to give him a gentle tummy rub without complaint.  It is both inspiring and humbling to be around T when she’s in SeaWorld staff mode:  she is SO knowledgeable, so patient, and her love for the animals is so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even went "fishing"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park photographers were stationed across the pool from the tour guests and captured photos of each small group as they enjoyed their one-on-one moments with the dolphins.  T was happy to hear that we had already purchased the annual Photokey, as the pictures from today’s session would be included on the key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most incredible moments of the tour was getting to "dance" with the handsome Mr. Archer.  While I can honestly say that our entire trip was nothing short of fantastic (Saturday’s migraine excepted), this moment was the cherry on the sundae .   _*This*_ is what sets SeaWorld apart from all the other theme parks in Orlando.  And this is one of those times where I wished that I could just stop time and savor the moment longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful .  Thankful .  Blessed .
> 
> When our session was over, T had to dash…..she was still on shift, though her work day was wrapping up shortly…..so we gave her big hugs of appreciation and made a promise to chat soon to finalize our dinner date for later that week.  After all she had done for us on this trip, the least we could do was treat her to a meal out, and Kobe’s was on the itinerary for exactly that reason .   She accompanied us over to the Photokey desk so we could have our pictures added to our Key, and we bid her adieu.
> 
> We were positively beaming as we headed out of Dolphin Cove.  For a “bonus day” at SeaWorld which we hadn’t originally been planning, it couldn’t have been any better of a day .
> 
> Just started reading your report & I have tears after this experience!!! Blessed indeed.
> 
> We had plans for another Dismeet later that evening, so we opted to head back to the resort at this point in the late afternoon.  We wanted some time to freshen up and grab some dinner before we met with @pattyw and her husband for drinks at SVR.   We made the quick trek to the parking lot, hopped in the rental vehicle, and were pulling into the Vistana in short order.  And yes, as we trundled up the stairs to our villa, we were STILL smiling!
> 
> Sunday Fun-day, indeed .
> 
> *The balance of our day is next!*


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, we all like Aquadica, and also had those pictures from the year we bought the AP Photo.  We always seem to get there when first open, so having a close parking space is so nice.  Last time, we did get a cabana, and it was great, when it started to rain, our stuff was dry, and was a place where we could relax while the rain fell, then of course, since it was warm, went back out in the rain to go into Roa Rapids.  

Perfect weather you had.  

We'll be going back to VB, but we all agree, Aquadica is one of our most favorite water parks.


----------



## pattyw

pigletto said:


> Although I’m guessing by the end of your Aquatica pictures I’ll be figuring out a way to work it into the budget. Your trip report pics tend to have that effect .



 I was thinking the same thing! Gina's TR's have made me add a lot into our trips! I've saved a lot of $$ too by your tips on discounts!


----------



## dalmatian7

pattyw said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Gina's TR's have made me add a lot into our trips! I've saved a lot of $$ too by your tips on discounts!



Gina has saved me money too!  I never thought that rental car price would change that much but now I am a habitual checker of price.  I just snagged $50 off my original rental today (for late October) with Alamo! Hopefully once the fall discounts/specials appear that will go down more.  

Since so many of you have gone to Sea World. Does anyone know if you stay at a partner hotel do you get the perks advertised on the Sea World website or do you have to book your stay through SeaWorld?  We plan on using IHG points for our vacation. It isn't a deal breaker but would be nice.


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> Gina has saved me money too!  I never thought that rental car price would change that much but now I am a habitual checker of price.  I just snagged $50 off my original rental today (for late October) with Alamo! Hopefully once the fall discounts/specials appear that will go down more.
> 
> Since so many of you have gone to Sea World. Does anyone know if you stay at a partner hotel do you get the perks advertised on the Sea World website or do you have to book your stay through SeaWorld?  We plan on using IHG points for our vacation. It isn't a deal breaker but would be nice.



We stayed at the Fairfield across from SW and got the perks like quick queue(we booked through the Marriott website).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hey everyone, so sorry about the lack of updates since Sunday.  I've been having a terrible, horrible, no-good, very bad week ..... I swear I must have walked under a ladder or been crossed by a black cat at some point .  If it could go wrong, it has!!  In the midst of all the other rotten luck, I even managed to break my phone , an unfortunate little ooops that has been rather costly to remedy.  While I had been dreaming of updating to a newer model phone, I didn't actually want to take the plunge just yet.  However, I'm currently waiting on delivery of my new device which is apparently out for delivery today with UPS.  I'm hoping when that shiny new Galaxy S9+ is up and running, my bad luck with turn and I'll have some less discouraging days ahead.  Lord knows y'all don't want me posting when I'm grouchy LOL.



afan said:


> I thought it was odd too but they specified in the application process that you have to check.  Once you're approved you can make the appointment online though.  And do check for approval on the weekends, that's actually when I saw mine and I'd check daily.
> 
> You should.  I did mine the beginning/middle of August and had it in hand before my Nov trip that year, and I left around the 3rd.  The part that takes the longest is getting the approval to make the appointment since both countries are vetting you.  But since you both are authorized to work in the US that might help since both countries are already aware of you.  The biggest thing after that is finding available appointments.  I could have one almost immediately if I drove to the border or wait weeks to have one in Seattle.  I drove to the border since it had weekend appts.
> 
> The other big thing, make sure and take your birth certificate along with your passport because they want both on file.  I had to stop in on my way to Van a few months later with my cert so they could scan it in.  It wasn't a problem but if you take everything with you it'll save another trip.  It's because you don't have to have a passport to drive across.  You can also get something for your car but I don't know much about it, it seems it's more for people that cross at least monthly.



Thanks so much for all the tips.  We'll be sure to bring the whole gamut of documentation with us....better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it.  We kind of suspect the same thing you mentioned....it SHOULD be a pretty easy process, one would think, when we've already been through the American system.  Heck, we've even been fingerprinted by Homeland Security!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great start to Aquatica, it's good you are early risers as I think you get more done first thing.



It was a quiet day there all day long.  Even in mid-afternoon, lines were only 5-10 minutes for the headline slides .  But arriving early is never a bad idea, no matter the crowd level!  At least there's ONE benefit to not being able to sleep in!! 



pigletto said:


> We just love Aquatica! We’ve never opted for the Cabana but it would be a nice splurge . It’s always just seemed a little too high on the more crowded dates we’ve gone. The kids are already asking to go again for our trip in March . We will see on that one . I want to figure out that 8th night we need at Vistana first . It’s sitting at $245 usd right now. If we move somewhere less expensive for our last night we will add a waterpark day. If we stick with our 8th night at Vistana we will just enjoy the pools. There’s way less room to let the budget creep up on this trip .. the exchange rate takes care of that .
> Although I’m guessing by the end of your Aquatica pictures I’ll be figuring out a way to work it into the budget. Your trip report pics tend to have that effect .



Ha!  Sorry about that .  Well, I _*want *_to be sorry  .... does that count for anything?

Aquatica is so much fun, I hope you guys can find a way to work it in.  Surely the exchange rate will make a positive move at some point.....that dang dollar has been wallowing in the toilet for far too long .  You got some good prices on tickets through CAA last time, right?  Fingers crossed that they offer more great discounts for spring break 2019 .



Joanna71985 said:


> I still need to visit Aquatica! Especially to do Ray Rush



YES!!  Steve is SUPER excited to give the new ride a try, too! 



pattyw said:


> Yay!! More people in our Tim's company!
> 
> Ok I'm in!!
> 
> You're back!! Yay!
> I love your Aquatica pictures. We're definitely going to include Aquatica when we purchase our Sea World AP's!



When we purchased our Seaworld AP's, we got Aquatica for free.......a really great offer.  While the BOGO passes on past Black Fridays were the best passmember offers that we've enjoyed, getting the second park AP free was the next best thing .  Hopefully you can get in on a similar sale when its time!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm going to argue with the slowest Timmy's.  We hit a slow one in Vallyeview Alberta when we head to the big cities south of us.  This one is by far the slowest one I have ever visited.  And it is always busy because two main highways meet in this sleepy little town.  One highway will take you to Alaska and the other one will take you to the Northwest Territories.  Sigh...half the time we end up just going to a gas station to grab something as it's such a gong show.
> 
> Finally all caught up again.  Summer is too short in the north to not take advantage...so we have done a fair amount of travelling so far this summer.  Hopefully now we will be home for the rest of the summer to take advantage of the camper do some fishing and boating.  Your day at Seaworld looks like it was soooo fun.  It makes me really want to squeeze in a Seaworld day if we get there.


Welcome back!  Fishing and boating sounds like the BEST way to spend the last of the sweet summer weather .  We tried to get out on a river cruise last Sunday but Mother Nature rained us out .  We're hoping to try again this weekend.  We would also like to take our new bikes out on the trails for the first time, so hopefully its not too hot!



Lynne G said:


> Aww, we all like Aquadica, and also had those pictures from the year we bought the AP Photo.  We always seem to get there when first open, so having a close parking space is so nice.  Last time, we did get a cabana, and it was great, when it started to rain, our stuff was dry, and was a place where we could relax while the rain fell, then of course, since it was warm, went back out in the rain to go into Roa Rapids.
> 
> Perfect weather you had.
> 
> We'll be going back to VB, but we all agree, Aquadica is one of our most favorite water parks.



Have the crowds died down at all at Volcano Bay?  It was definitely busy when we were there last October.  Great park though, so lush and fun and colorful.  We will definitely plan to return there, too, when we get Universal AP's again.



pattyw said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Gina's TR's have made me add a lot into our trips! I've saved a lot of $$ too by your tips on discounts!



Ha ha!  Whoops .  Sorry!  But only sorta .  Hopefully all the stuff I managed to talk you into worked out to be well worth the $$'s.



dalmatian7 said:


> Gina has saved me money too!  I never thought that rental car price would change that much but now I am a habitual checker of price.  I just snagged $50 off my original rental today (for late October) with Alamo! Hopefully once the fall discounts/specials appear that will go down more.
> 
> Since so many of you have gone to Sea World. Does anyone know if you stay at a partner hotel do you get the perks advertised on the Sea World website or do you have to book your stay through SeaWorld?  We plan on using IHG points for our vacation. It isn't a deal breaker but would be nice.



Hey, that reminds me I need to check my car rental again, then!!  I haven't looked at prices since late last week (I've been on crisis management this week  so my car rental price watch has taken a back seat).  But, I will be sure to look today to see if I can benefit from a similar drop!!

It doesn't matter how you book your stay, as long as you are at one of the official hotels of SeaWorld you will get the onsite benefits.  Rest assured you can use those points and still get the same perks as those booking through SW directly .



pattyw said:


> We stayed at the Fairfield across from SW and got the perks like quick queue(we booked through the Marriott website).



I was just looking at that property the other day!  I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW.  Rates were just $99 a night.  Flights $69 each way (including tax).  And free admission with our AP's!!!    The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway.  I am still sorely tempted!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was just looking at that property the other day! I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW. Rates were just $99 a night. Flights $69 each way (including tax). And free admission with our AP's!!! The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway. I am still sorely tempted!!



Let's put our calendars together and get a Christmas trip in!! We've gone to Disney the past two years in December- would love to see SW!!  You must do the trip- it's practically free!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Just got a Christmas in July email from Sea World today.  Might have to hit the buy button on the Discovery Cove deal.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Let's put our calendars together and get a Christmas trip in!! We've gone to Disney the past two years in December- would love to see SW!!  You must do the trip- it's practically free!!



Let me tell ya.....if I wasn't forced to buy a new phone this week (that cost me almost as much as that long weekend in Orlando would have ) you could have easily twisted my rubber arm.  Not that I am a hard sell where vacations are concerned .

You absolutely MUST go to Seaworld's Christmas Celebration!! It is the most wonderful holiday event in Orlando .  We've run the gamut where the holiday season is concerned....Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Grinchmas, even ICE! at Gaylord Palms....and SeaWorld tops the all.



chicagoshannon said:


> Just got a Christmas in July email from Sea World today.  Might have to hit the buy button on the Discovery Cove deal.


YES!!!!    I saw that offer, and its a GREAT deal!

When is your next trip planned for?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Let me tell ya.....if I wasn't forced to buy a new phone this week (that cost me almost as much as that long weekend in Orlando would have ) you could have easily twisted my rubber arm.  Not that I am a hard sell where vacations are concerned .
> 
> You absolutely MUST go to Seaworld's Christmas Celebration!! It is the most wonderful holiday event in Orlando .  We've run the gamut where the holiday season is concerned....Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Grinchmas, even ICE! at Gaylord Palms....and SeaWorld tops the all.
> 
> 
> YES!!!!    I saw that offer, and its a GREAT deal!
> 
> When is your next trip planned for?


We're there in 5 weeks!  And also in Feb I think.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

You really can't not go at those prices. We just spent 2 nights away in the UK and everything all in for 4 of us, including staying over, meals, petrol (sorry gas!) and a day at a theme park must have come to over $700, that's why we generally save up and have a 3 week holiday once every couple of years. 

In short, go for it


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I've been having a terrible, horrible, no-good, very bad week


Oh no! Hope it gets better! Full moon peaks friday...


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was just looking at that property the other day! I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW. Rates were just $99 a night. Flights $69 each way (including tax). And free admission with our AP's!!! The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway. I am still sorely tempted!!


Ummmm why haven't you booked yet?? I talked my hubs into 2 trips like that this past year (although both were girls trips )  You have to get "your money worth" out of the passes right??


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Let me tell ya.....if I wasn't forced to buy a new phone this week (that cost me almost as much as that long weekend in Orlando would have ) you could have easily twisted my rubber arm. Not that I am a hard sell where vacations are concerned .
> 
> You absolutely MUST go to Seaworld's Christmas Celebration!! It is the most wonderful holiday event in Orlando . We've run the gamut where the holiday season is concerned....Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, Grinchmas, even ICE! at Gaylord Palms....and SeaWorld tops the all.



I would enjoy it so much more with a great tour guide!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You really can't not go at those prices







Monykalyn said:


> Ummmm why haven't you booked yet?? I talked my hubs into 2 trips like that this past year (although both were girls trips ) You have to get "your money worth" out of the passes right??



 Girls trip?? Sounds lovely!

I can see that your arm is twisted out of control right now!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was just looking at that property the other day!  I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW.  Rates were just $99 a night.  Flights $69 each way (including tax).  And free admission with our AP's!!!    The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway.  I am still sorely tempted!!



Ummmm, pretty sure you are always telling me to go for it.  I can make it even cheaper for you......HINT.....you don't have to pay the 35% exchange rate


----------



## dancin Disney style

Monykalyn said:


> Oh no! Hope it gets better! Full moon peaks friday...


That totally explains my life this week


----------



## Lynne G

DO IT!  It won't get any cheaper, and you know you need, that is NEED, to see the holiday stuff again.


----------



## pigletgirl

I'm loving this Seaworld report! I can't wait to take my girls!


----------



## dalmatian7

pattyw said:


> We stayed at the Fairfield across from SW and got the perks like quick queue(we booked through the Marriott website).



Thanks for the info!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey, that reminds me I need to check my car rental again, then!!  I haven't looked at prices since late last week (I've been on crisis management this week  so my car rental price watch has taken a back seat).  But, I will be sure to look today to see if I can benefit from a similar drop!!
> 
> It doesn't matter how you book your stay, as long as you are at one of the official hotels of SeaWorld you will get the onsite benefits.  Rest assured you can use those points and still get the same perks as those booking through SW directly .
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at that property the other day!  I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW.  Rates were just $99 a night.  Flights $69 each way (including tax).  And free admission with our AP's!!!    The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway.  I am still sorely tempted!!


I think you should book.  

Thanks for the information.  I can give DH the go ahead to book.  
I am a little bummed the Dolphin Experience for Oct is blocked out in the Christmas in July Sale.  I am also having trouble with the Discovery Cove link (not that we are going there I just wanted to check out the deal, ya know just in case  wink wink)
FWIW, I got a new phone a month ago and I can't believe how bad my old one ran not that I have a new one with lots of memory.  But you are right, the cost of the stupid things  I hope your week gets better. 
 Our local firemans picnic starts tonight.  As a kid I loved it, as an adult I just think about how tired my legs will be from working alll night,but the people watching...... oh it is soo good.  And there is going to be rhubarb pie in the pie stand.  My night is made.


----------



## JaxDad

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I was just looking at that property the other day! I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW. Rates were just $99 a night. Flights $69 each way (including tax). And free admission with our AP's!!! The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway. I am still sorely tempted!!


I think we'll be there the weekend before Christmas. Will we see you there?!?!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

dalmatian7 said:


> Our local firemans picnic starts tonight.  As a kid I loved it, as an adult I just think about how tired my legs will be from working alll night,but the people watching...... oh it is soo good.  And there is going to be rhubarb pie in the pie stand.  My night is made.



My night might be made with the firemen


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey everyone, so sorry about the lack of updates since Sunday.  I've been having a terrible, horrible, no-good, very bad week ..... I swear I must have walked under a ladder or been crossed by a black cat at some point .  If it could go wrong, it has!!  In the midst of all the other rotten luck, I even managed to break my phone , an unfortunate little ooops that has been rather costly to remedy.  While I had been dreaming of updating to a newer model phone, I didn't actually want to take the plunge just yet.  However, I'm currently waiting on delivery of my new device which is apparently out for delivery today with UPS.  I'm hoping when that shiny new Galaxy S9+ is up and running, my bad luck with turn and I'll have some less discouraging days ahead.  Lord knows y'all don't want me posting when I'm grouchy LOL.
> 
> YES!!  Steve is SUPER excited to give the new ride a try, too!
> 
> 
> I was just looking at that property the other day!  I was trying to talk Steve in to a long weekend trip in December to take in the Christmas Celebration events at SW.  Rates were just $99 a night.  Flights $69 each way (including tax).  And free admission with our AP's!!!    The all day dining can still be booked for $24.99 per person, so it would have made for a SUPER cheap getaway.  I am still sorely tempted!!



Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. I recently had phone issues too, and had to get it replaced (longest 4 days of my life!)

I don't know I'll deal with the crowds now, but I hope to at least ride in the fall!

Ooo, yes!! Come back down for Christmas!





chicagoshannon said:


> Just got a Christmas in July email from Sea World today.  Might have to hit the buy button on the Discovery Cove deal.



This may cause me to finally visit DC too! I've never been, and it sounds amazing


----------



## chicagoshannon

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. I recently had phone issues too, and had to get it replaced (longest 4 days of my life!)
> 
> I don't know I'll deal with the crowds now, but I hope to at least ride in the fall!
> 
> Ooo, yes!! Come back down for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may cause me to finally visit DC too! I've never been, and it sounds amazing



Only thing is Sea World isn't included.  When we looked a month or so ago Sea World and Aquatica were included in the price.  Looks like they just recently changed their pricing structure.  Might cause us not to buy at this time.


----------



## dalmatian7

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> My night might be made with the firemen



this made me chuckle!    on that front, it was probably a little disappointing, at least any that I waited on selling cheesesteak.  But if you are eating cheesesteak at a firemans picnic, you probably aren't fireman calendar material.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chicagoshannon said:


> We're there in 5 weeks!  And also in Feb I think.



5 weeks!!  Lucky girl, that is SO crazy soon!   That makes your dates right around Labor Day, then?



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You really can't not go at those prices. We just spent 2 nights away in the UK and everything all in for 4 of us, including staying over, meals, petrol (sorry gas!) and a day at a theme park must have come to over $700, that's why we generally save up and have a 3 week holiday once every couple of years.
> 
> In short, go for it



I would, but I'm certain I wouldn't be able to get the time off from work.  While I don't work in the store itself, I do work for a retail establishment, and Christmas is the busiest season of the year.   They have been quite clear that they don't accept any requests for time off during the holidays, so I would guess it wouldn't go over well for me to test those limits .



Monykalyn said:


> Oh no! Hope it gets better! Full moon peaks friday...
> 
> Ummmm why haven't you booked yet?? I talked my hubs into 2 trips like that this past year (although both were girls trips )  You have to get "your money worth" out of the passes right??



Ah, it was a full moon yesterday?  That might explain things.  My friend tried to tell me that she thought I was having a mid life crisis .  I like the full moon theory better .

It's been an expensive year, with purchasing a home and our massive tax bill in the spring.  3 trips this year is probably out of the question, especially with time off also being a stumbling block.  But....it sure was fun to toy with it for a while.  And if my big lottery win comes through, who knows....it may still happen! 



pattyw said:


> I would enjoy it so much more with a great tour guide!
> 
> 
> 
> Girls trip?? Sounds lovely!
> 
> I can see that your arm is twisted out of control right now!



You guys are killing me!! 



dancin Disney style said:


> Ummmm, pretty sure you are always telling me to go for it.  I can make it even cheaper for you......HINT.....you don't have to pay the 35% exchange rate



I just don't want you to be come old and boring like me .

You know, I have no idea how we made it work with such a dreadful exchange rate all those years .  Especially when we were travelling as a family versus a couple.  While I've bit a been homesick this summer, I definitely enjoying a lot of things about living and working in the USA .



dancin Disney style said:


> That totally explains my life this week



You too?  Ugh, that sucks .



Lynne G said:


> DO IT!  It won't get any cheaper, and you know you need, that is NEED, to see the holiday stuff again.



Don't you know it!!  If there was any way that Jake could get the week between Christmas and New Years off, we'd ALL be in Orlando for the holiday season .



pigletgirl said:


> I'm loving this Seaworld report! I can't wait to take my girls!



Thank you for reading along!!   How old are your littles?



dalmatian7 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I think you should book.
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I can give DH the go ahead to book.
> I am a little bummed the Dolphin Experience for Oct is blocked out in the Christmas in July Sale.  I am also having trouble with the Discovery Cove link (not that we are going there I just wanted to check out the deal, ya know just in case  wink wink)
> FWIW, I got a new phone a month ago and I can't believe how bad my old one ran not that I have a new one with lots of memory.  But you are right, the cost of the stupid things  I hope your week gets better.
> Our local firemans picnic starts tonight.  As a kid I loved it, as an adult I just think about how tired my legs will be from working alll night,but the people watching...... oh it is soo good.  And there is going to be rhubarb pie in the pie stand.  My night is made.



I must admit, I'm having quite the love affair with my new phone .   It's seriously awesome.  While I wasn't too thrilled with the unexpected expense, I'm getting an awful lot of happiness out of my new device.  So I suppose there was a bright side after all.

I'm sorry that the Christmas in July sale was a bit of a bust for you .  Did you want me to try the link and see what pricing is on a specific day?  I'm ore than happy to see if it works for me.



JaxDad said:


> I think we'll be there the weekend before Christmas. Will we see you there?!?!



Sadly, no .    I'm super happy that you guys are able to work in a Christmas season visit, though!  Were you able to take advantage of any of the Christmas in July sales for some of the holiday upgrades?



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> My night might be made with the firemen



  



Joanna71985 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. I recently had phone issues too, and had to get it replaced (longest 4 days of my life!)
> 
> I don't know I'll deal with the crowds now, but I hope to at least ride in the fall!
> 
> Ooo, yes!! Come back down for Christmas!
> 
> This may cause me to finally visit DC too! I've never been, and it sounds amazing



I really, REALLY hope you were able to get a fantastic rate at Discovery Cove and you're able to give it a try.  It is SUCH an amazing park!   Knowing how much you enjoy Seaworld, I just KNOW you would love DC too!



chicagoshannon said:


> Only thing is Sea World isn't included.  When we looked a month or so ago Sea World and Aquatica were included in the price.  Looks like they just recently changed their pricing structure.  Might cause us not to buy at this time.



They've now got several tiers, some with the other parks and some without.  I suspect they had quite a negative backlash when they discontinued the inclusion of SeaWorld and Aquatica.  While the Christmas in July rates don't include SW & AQ, I believe the option is now back at regular pricing.   I'm like you, I couldn't imagine a Discovery Cove trip without also visiting Seaworld!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I just don't want you to be come old and boring like me .
> 
> You know, I have no idea how we made it work with such a dreadful exchange rate all those years .  Especially when we were travelling as a family versus a couple.  While I've bit a been homesick this summer, I definitely enjoying a lot of things about living and working in the USA .


_Right_......it's Saturday night and where am I?  In my jammies, in front of the TV with the laptop.  So I think it's too late for 'old and boring'.  I'm older than you anyway....but just a little bit.  Emphasis on the little bit.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, May 8th:  Aquatica, continued*






Once we were settled into our cabana and had slathered ourselves with the first of many, many layers of sunscreen (our pasty white northern bodies burn painfully easily ), we settled into our normal Aquatica routine:  Steve headed off to ride his favorite slides while the lines were short in the early morning, and I took my customary stroll around the park.  I am totally in love with Aquatica :  the colors, the music, and how relaxed we are when we are there.  We’ve had so many happy family days there that it really does hold a special place in my heart.  For the first little while on each visit, I just like some uninterrupted time to walk around and soak it all in.
















The park was quiet in those first few hours, and it never did get anywhere near what we would call _*busy*_ throughout the day.  Steve was able to ride all his favorite slides, without waits, during that first hour ... even the headliners like Dolphin Plunge.  Those weekday visits during low season while school is still in session are absolutely golden:  the locals are working, Florida kids are still in class, and even though the crowds never seem to ebb at the Disney parks regardless of the season, Aquatica still has those magical pockets of time that are amazingly enjoyable .











I had literally just completed one full tour around Roa’s Rapids when I spotted Steve, already clad in a lifejacket, watching and waiting for me at the red entrance.    He spotted me easily and we grabbed hands as he entered the water and were swept away by the current. 






Roa’s Rapids is easily our favorite spot in the entire park, and the place we return to again and again throughout the day .  We often lose track of how many times we’ve made the loop around, and love just putting our feet up and letting ourselves go.  People-watching in Roa’s is a hoot:  especially for those experiencing the attraction for the first time.    Their shock (and delight) to find the “lazy” river is actually a fast-moving current is so much fun . 

A Photokey photographer was stationed alongside Roa’s for most of the day, so we managed to get a few pictures while we were enjoying the river.  They’re pretty awful, of course (I looked like a drowned rat ) but strangely enough, they still make me smile.  While I can still see all the things I hate about myself when I look at the photos (what middle aged woman actually likes a picture of herself wearing a swimsuit? ) I also see _*joy*_.  And all of a sudden, my flabby stomach, big nose and drippy hair seem less important .






We spun around Roa's again and again and again.....for us, this is what vacation is all about .   

That said, after a number of spins through the rapids, our stomachs started to rumble.  Since we had skipped breakfast that morning, we found ourselves surprisingly hungry......and we decided to seek out some lunch a little on the earlier side.  What is it about swimming that stirs up such powerful appetites? 






*Next up:  snacking, swimming, and sunning the day away! *


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> _Right_......it's Saturday night and where am I?  In my jammies, in front of the TV with the laptop.  So I think it's too late for 'old and boring'.  I'm older than you anyway....but just a little bit.  Emphasis on the little bit.


Ha!  Me too!  What'cha watchin'?   Well, minus the jammies just yet, but they're coming soon.

We are finishing off the second season of 13 Reasons Why.  Just on the final episode as I type this.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

On a trip planning (versus a trip reporting) note, I ordered us some matching shirts for our Return to Sleepy Hollow night in October.  I got Steve's in black:






....and I ordered mine in purple:






I am HOPING that I estimated correctly on sizing.  That's always a worry when ordering something site-unseen from a online retailer.  I am more worried about Steve's than mine, since he's such a big guy and has such a long torso (which is more of a concern than the "big-ness" of his clothing....he also need length, and there was no option for a tall version of this t-shirt).  However, they were too cute to pass up, and inexpensive enough that they were worth a shot.   

There's been no movement on price for car rentals for our week, but I'm back to checking faithfully every day.   If or when the drop comes, I shall be ready! 

It's pretty crazy (though pretty awesome!) to think that we're under 3 months to go until the next adventure.


----------



## I-4Bound

Cool shirts!


----------



## pepperandchips

Your aquatica photos look like promotional shots for the park!! 

I can't wait to see what kind of yummy stuff y'all find for lunch!

And you DO NOT look like a drowned rat


----------



## pigletto

Ah yes, Roa’s Rapids. It’s our favourite place in the park too . You’re right , I should check the CAA prices for tickets again. I’m not a member right now but my sister is. We plan to renew our membership before we drive down in March anyway.
And those t-shirts are so cute !


----------



## chicagoshannon

The Tshirts are cute.  I hope the sizing works out for you!  I recently ordered from Etsy.  I normally wear a L in tank tops but ordered an XL to be safe.  It fits but it's tight.  Not sure if I'll be able to wear it.   I ordered short sleeve t's from a different seller and they run larger.  Can never tell.

Roa's Rapids is our favorite!  Was Ray Rush open when you were there?


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ha!  Me too!  What'cha watchin'?   Well, minus the jammies just yet, but they're coming soon.
> 
> We are finishing off the second season of 13 Reasons Why.  Just on the final episode as I type this.


LOL.....Live PD is my Saturday night viewing.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ha!  Me too!  What'cha watchin'?   Well, minus the jammies just yet, but they're coming soon.
> 
> We are finishing off the second season of 13 Reasons Why.  Just on the final episode as I type this.



Whoa too much information! You was wearing something, right........


----------



## pattyw

pepperandchips said:


> Your aquatica photos look like promotional shots for the park!!



You take the BEST pictures!! 

I love those shirts!! The Return to Sleepy Hollow event sounds so fun! It's really hard to find a lot of information on the Disney website. I'd like to add a Halloween event at Disney to our October trip. Not sure I want to do MNSSHP? This sounds nice! I love Ft. Wilderness!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Cool shirts!



Thank you!   I was actually surprised that it was so easy to find Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow themed T's.  I wasn't expecting much when I started my search (and I actually thought I'd end up having to order via a custom crafter through Etsy) but there were a LOT of options out there.  I was thrilled that I was able to go with purple for my shirt, rather than the more typical Halloween orange.



pepperandchips said:


> Your aquatica photos look like promotional shots for the park!!
> 
> I can't wait to see what kind of yummy stuff y'all find for lunch!
> 
> And you DO NOT look like a drowned rat



Aw, you are too sweet .  I'd like to take credit for taking good photos of Aquatica, but honestly, its pretty easy because the park is just so darn pretty.

While it totally unsettled the restaurant staff (they were noticeably uncomfortable when I whipped out my phone and started taking pictures of the food offerings) I did get lots of photos of our Aquatica vittles to share .  Stay tuned, those will be coming up soon!



pigletto said:


> Ah yes, Roa’s Rapids. It’s our
> favourite place in the park too . You’re right , I should check the CAA prices for tickets again. I’m not a member right now but my sister is. We plan to renew our membership before we drive down in March anyway.
> And those t-shirts are so cute !



Also keep an eye on Groupon.....they have had good prices on both Seaworld and Aquatica tickets at times over the past several months.  They were a particularly fabulous deal when the discounted Groupon price was combined with a discount code.

I am crossing my fingers that those shirts fit us both!!  They are a brand name I've never purchased before (Haase Unlimited) so I have no idea of quality.



chicagoshannon said:


> The Tshirts are cute.  I hope the sizing works out for you!  I recently ordered from Etsy.  I normally wear a L in tank tops but ordered an XL to be safe.  It fits but it's tight.  Not sure if I'll be able to wear it.   I ordered short sleeve t's from a different seller and they run larger.  Can never tell.
> 
> Roa's Rapids is our favorite!  Was Ray Rush open when you were there?



We ordered some minion Christmas shirts online a few years ago (though I can't for the life of me recall whether they were from Etsy, Ebay or ??), and we never did wear them .  They both were so ill fitting that we couldn't bear to spend a day feeling like two sausages being squeezed into their casings.  Both of us like our shirts a little on the loose side to begin with.  It's make me a little wary of online t-shirts ever since.  Hopefully this is a more successful purchase!

Ray Rush was being tested but wasn't open to park guests.  We were there on a Tuesday, and the ride officially opened that Saturday......the day we left for home.   We chatted a bit with the lifeguards (who were stationed at the ride entrance, diverting guests away) and they thought that there might have been a soft opening for an hour or so late in the day, but alas...it never happened.  So that will be a new experience for Steve when we visit in October .



dancin Disney style said:


> LOL.....Live PD is my Saturday night viewing.



Live PD?   I'll have to look that one up.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Whoa too much information! You was wearing something, right........










pattyw said:


> You take the BEST pictures!!
> 
> I love those shirts!! The Return to Sleepy Hollow event sounds so fun! It's really hard to find a lot of information on the Disney website. I'd like to add a Halloween event at Disney to our October trip. Not sure I want to do MNSSHP? This sounds nice! I love Ft. Wilderness!



Aw, thanks .  My old phone did a pretty decent job with pics, so I'm super excited to use my new phone in the parks in October.  The camera on the S7 Edge was awesome, but the one in my S9+ is incredible.   Here are a few that I took with my new phone on Friday, when Steve and I took a Detroit River cruise:
















The quality is SO sharp.

We were the exact same way.....we wanted a Disney element to our trip, but didn't really feel like doing an MNSSHP (it was SO crowded last year, and that was earlier in the month.....so I can only imagine how packed the Halloween week parties will be ).  The Sleepy Hollow event, combined with dinner at Trails End and *hopefully* finished off with watching Wishes from the Fort Wilderness beach, seemed like a perfect fit.  If you are thinking of adding it to your fall trip, I'd book soon.....@DontRushMe tried to get tickets to our night many weeks ago, and it was already sold out then (end of May/first of June).  Apparently seating is pretty limited, so tickets are selling fast.


----------



## Joanna71985

chicagoshannon said:


> Only thing is Sea World isn't included.  When we looked a month or so ago Sea World and Aquatica were included in the price.  Looks like they just recently changed their pricing structure.  Might cause us not to buy at this time.



Luckily I have an AP, so that isn't an issue (thank goodness!)



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I really, REALLY hope you were able to get a fantastic rate at Discovery Cove and you're able to give it a try.  It is SUCH an amazing park!   Knowing how much you enjoy Seaworld, I just KNOW you would love DC too!



Thank you! I don't know why I keep putting it off (it might be "fear of the unknown" factor?). But DC just added a new tour that is totally me (it's based off birds and otters, which are a couple of my favorites at SW!), which might have me taking the plunge. Ironically, I might want to do that tour more than the dolphin swim



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> On a trip planning (versus a trip reporting) note, I ordered us some matching shirts for our Return to Sleepy Hollow night in October.  I got Steve's in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and I ordered mine in purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am HOPING that I estimated correctly on sizing.  That's always a worry when ordering something site-unseen from a online retailer.  I am more worried about Steve's than mine, since he's such a big guy and has such a long torso (which is more of a concern than the "big-ness" of his clothing....he also need length, and there was no option for a tall version of this t-shirt).  However, they were too cute to pass up, and inexpensive enough that they were worth a shot.
> 
> There's been no movement on price for car rentals for our week, but I'm back to checking faithfully every day.   If or when the drop comes, I shall be ready!
> 
> It's pretty crazy (though pretty awesome!) to think that we're under 3 months to go until the next adventure.



Those shirts are so cute! While I don't think I would get to it this year, I can't wait to hear your experience (and maybe do it next year)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, May 8th:  Aquatica, continued*

We like to keep our waterpark days as free and easy as possible…..it’s one of the reasons we love renting a cabana.  Having ample seating, a locker, a fridge, bottled water, and our own private space away from the busy general areas makes the day feel carefree and relaxed.   Purchasing the all-day dining is another way we create that “easy” flow:  we pay once, and then enjoy being able to eat when and how much we want or need.  It’s great not having to be able to lock up our wallets and not have to schlep cash or credit cards around each time we’d like a drink or snack.

The all-day dining plan had changed a bit since our last visit:  this time, we had two choices.  For $24.99, we could enjoy all-day access to Banana Beach Buffet.  For $34.99, we could have all-day benefits at all three dining locations within the park:  Banana Beach, Mango Market, and the Waterstone Grill.  As passmembers, we would enjoy 10% off either option, so we honestly just had to choose how much variety we wanted in our meals.  While the trio of options sounded intriguing (and in fact, we have purchased that extended plan for our October trip thanks to a deep discount for passmembers that we were able to pre-purchase in advance), this time we opted for the all-day dine at Banana Beach only.   We rationalized that it would save us $20 (not a big deal, really, but hey…..$20 saved is $20 to splurge with elsewhere!) and would more than satisfy our water-induced hunger throughout the day.






We had a bit of an issue with the staff at the Banana Beach purchase desk, located outside of the restaurant…..they must have been new or poorly trained, or an unfortunate combination of those two factors……but eventually we had our wrist bands and headed in to check out what was on today’s menu.

There really was a nice variety being offered on the buffet:  probably the best selection that we have seen yet.  We've eaten at Banana Beach on many of our visits to Aquatica over the years, and each time the offerings have been a little different.  Lots of items with universal appeal:  even a fussy eater like myself found numerous items to enjoy.  There was potato salad and a house salad:






A create-your-own pasta station featured elbow noodles and 3 choices of sauces:  marinara, alfredo and cheddar cheese.  Hot meatballs and chunks of italian sausage were in a separate tray if you wanted a meat element.  There were tortilla chips as well (not shown) and taco meat, so you could make your own tray of nachos. 






Warm garlic rolls:






Fruit salad, a quinoa-type salad, and a pasta salad.






There were three types of pizzas:  cheese, Hawaiian and pepperoni (not sure why there were 2 Hawaiian and no cheese in this pic....they must have been switching out the duplicate right around the time that I was snapping pics).






Another set of warmers featured barbecued chicken legs, pulled pork, hot dog wieners (fresh buns were in a bowl at the end of the buffet line), and two types of veggies (corn and green beans).






And of course, there was dessert:  chocolate chip cookies, chunks of white cake, chunks of chocolate brownies, and chocolate pudding.






A separate station featured warm apple cobbler.






And outside, a large freezer with a clear glass sliding top was filled with cups of Blue Bunny ice cream.  

The SeaWorld parks all offer Coke products, so there are several self-serve drink stations outside featuring Coke, Sprite, Minute Maid Lemonade, and other beverages.  Drinks are the only thing that can be taken out of the buffet gates:  all food must be consumed before leaving.






Seating is all outdoors, but much of it is under cover.  Some tables have individual umbrellas, and a number of other tables are arranged under a large hard shelter-style covering.  Everything from the chairs and tables to the umbrellas and flowers are crafted in the bright and cheery colors that Aquatica is so well know for.






While we always manage our expectations when it comes to Banana Beach....or any theme park buffet, really.....I have to say, we were more than satisfied with the food quality, the value for the price paid, and especially the cleanliness of the food areas.  The staff were doing an excellent job at keeping the serving areas spotless and the various food choices replenished with fresh batches.  While I did manage to make the workers noticeably uncomfortable, for some reason, with my photo taking , they were otherwise very friendly and helpful.  All things considered, this was definitely a win .






We finished off our lunch, and headed back to our cabana for another slathering of sunscreen.   We had much more day left to enjoy .

*More to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Luckily I have an AP, so that isn't an issue (thank goodness!)
> 
> Thank you! I don't know why I keep putting it off (it might be "fear of the unknown" factor?). But DC just added a new tour that is totally me (it's based off birds and otters, which are a couple of my favorites at SW!), which might have me taking the plunge. Ironically, I might want to do that tour more than the dolphin swim
> 
> Those shirts are so cute! While I don't think I would get to it this year, I can't wait to hear your experience (and maybe do it next year)



Is it the Animal Trek tour that has caught your eye?  It DOES look awesome!  But you know, I think you'd really love the Trainer for a Day package .  I know it's pricey, but it has your name written ALL over it.  Sure would be fun for a splurge!

Are you still working at Magic Kingdom, Joanna?  I think that's where you were working when we were there last October, if my memory serves me correct.  I will definitely give you our feedback after the Sleepy Hollow event this year.  If you are still at MK, it would be super easy for you to pop over and enjoy some night after a day shift in the park .


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Whoa too much information! You was wearing something, right........


I'm so proud.  This is one of those moments when you see that your kids were actually paying attention.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm so proud.  This is one of those moments when you see that your kids were actually paying attention.



@dancin Disney style and her little proteges:


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style and her little proteges:



That is the BEST PICTURE EVER!!

Wow! All of your pictures are with your phone! Nice! Can I ask where you upload your pictures that you post here? I always get an error message that my file is too big when I try to upload a picture right from my Iphone. Then I resize them but they are kind of small. Yours are wonderful!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Tuesday, May 8th:  Aquatica, continued*
> 
> We like to keep our waterpark days as free and easy as possible…..it’s one of the reasons we love renting a cabana.  Having ample seating, a locker, a fridge, bottled water, and our own private space away from the busy general areas makes the day feel carefree and relaxed.   Purchasing the all-day dining is another way we create that “easy” flow:  we pay once, and then enjoy being able to eat when and how much we want or need.  It’s great not having to be able to lock up our wallets and not have to schlep cash or credit cards around each time we’d like a drink or snack.
> 
> The all-day dining plan had changed a bit since our last visit:  this time, we had two choices.  For $24.99, we could enjoy all-day access to Banana Beach Buffet.  For $34.99, we could have all-day benefits at all three dining locations within the park:  Banana Beach, Mango Market, and the Waterstone Grill.  As passmembers, we would enjoy 10% off either option, so we honestly just had to choose how much variety we wanted in our meals.  While the trio of options sounded intriguing (and in fact, we have purchased that extended plan for our October trip thanks to a deep discount for passmembers that we were able to pre-purchase in advance), this time we opted for the all-day dine at Banana Beach only.   We rationalized that it would save us $20 (not a big deal, really, but hey…..$20 saved is $20 to splurge with elsewhere!) and would more than satisfy our water-induced hunger throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a bit of an issue with the staff at the Banana Beach purchase desk, located outside of the restaurant…..they must have been new or poorly trained, or an unfortunate combination of those two factors……but eventually we had our wrist bands and headed in to check out what was on today’s menu.
> 
> There really was a nice variety being offered on the buffet:  probably the best selection that we have seen yet.  We've eaten at Banana Beach on many of our visits to Aquatica over the years, and each time the offerings have been a little different.  Lots of items with universal appeal:  even a fussy eater like myself found numerous items to enjoy.  There was potato salad and a house salad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A create-your-own pasta station featured elbow noodles and 3 choices of sauces:  marinara, alfredo and cheddar cheese.  Hot meatballs and chunks of italian sausage were in a separate tray if you wanted a meat element.  There were tortilla chips as well (not shown) and taco meat, so you could make your own tray of nachos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm garlic rolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruit salad, a quinoa-type salad, and a pasta salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were three types of pizzas:  cheese, Hawaiian and pepperoni (not sure why there were 2 Hawaiian and no cheese in this pic....they must have been switching out the duplicate right around the time that I was snapping pics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of warmers featured barbecued chicken legs, pulled pork, hot dog wieners (fresh buns were in a bowl at the end of the buffet line), and two types of veggies (corn and green beans).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, there was dessert:  chocolate chip cookies, chunks of white cake, chunks of chocolate brownies, and chocolate pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A separate station featured warm apple cobbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And outside, a large freezer with a clear glass sliding top was filled with cups of Blue Bunny ice cream.
> 
> The SeaWorld parks all offer Coke products, so there are several self-serve drink stations outside featuring Coke, Sprite, Minute Maid Lemonade, and other beverages.  Drinks are the only thing that can be taken out of the buffet gates:  all food must be consumed before leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seating is all outdoors, but much of it is under cover.  Some tables have individual umbrellas, and a number of other tables are arranged under a large hard shelter-style covering.  Everything from the chairs and tables to the umbrellas and flowers are crafted in the bright and cheery colors that Aquatica is so well know for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we always manage our expectations when it comes to Banana Beach....or any theme park buffet, really.....I have to say, we were more than satisfied with the food quality, the value for the price paid, and especially the cleanliness of the food areas.  The staff were doing an excellent job at keeping the serving areas spotless and the various food choices replenished with fresh batches.  While I did manage to make the workers noticeably uncomfortable, for some reason, with my photo taking , they were otherwise very friendly and helpful.  All things considered, this was definitely a win .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished off our lunch, and headed back to our cabana for another slathering of sunscreen.   We had much more day left to enjoy .
> 
> *More to come!*



Wonderful photos, thanks for the detailed post about Banana Beach Cook-Out. I can tell ya right now that my hubby would be making little meatball sandwiches with the hot dog buns lol!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> That is the BEST PICTURE EVER!!
> 
> Wow! All of your pictures are with your phone! Nice! Can I ask where you upload your pictures that you post here? I always get an error message that my file is too big when I try to upload a picture right from my Iphone. Then I resize them but they are kind of small. Yours are wonderful!



I lugged a bulky camera around the park for years....its only been since our May 2017 trip that I switched over to camera photos only.  Being able to travel lightly throughout the park is spectacular!  When I upgraded to the Samsung S7 Edge, I realized that the camera in that phone was as good as (and in many ways, better than) my cumbersome point-and-shoot.  The camera in my new S9+ exceeds my standard camera in EVERY way.....I just need to figure out how to use all the nifty features.  It even has a food setting!

I upload all pics to the Dis from Facebook.  I used to use Photobucket, but turned to Facebook when Photobucket switched their platform and started charging for storage (though apparently they have a new CEO and free storage has returned.....however, I won't be returning there as a user).   I opened an "Only Me" album on Facebook which doesn't post to my timeline for any pictures that I don't necessarily want showing up on my Facebook wall.  I can still copy the imagine links and share on the Disboards at full resolution without worrying about imagine size restrictions.  I have found it to be the quickest and easiest way to share pictures here, especially when many of my pics are shared with friends on Facebook anyway......so its just right click, copy the image address, and pop into a Dis post .



halfpintpeggy said:


> Wonderful photos, thanks for the detailed post about Banana Beach Cook-Out. I can tell ya right now that my hubby would be making little meatball sandwiches with the hot dog buns lol!



That's what Steve did, too, except with the garlic rolls and pulled pork .  Voila, pulled pork sliders!


----------



## verleniahall

Aquatics sounds like fun!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Aquatics sounds like fun!



It's an awesome water park!  I think it was actually voted the #1 water park in Orlando this year (and that's saying something when you have the newness of Volcano Bay, and the intense theming of Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach to contend with).  

I am super excited that we have_ two _days at Aquatica scheduled in for October .


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I upload all pics to the Dis from Facebook. I used to use Photobucket, but turned to Facebook when Photobucket switched their platform and started charging for storage (though apparently they have a new CEO and free storage has returned.....however, I won't be returning there as a user). I opened an "Only Me" album on Facebook which doesn't post to my timeline for any pictures that I don't necessarily want showing up on my Facebook wall. I can still copy the imagine links and share on the Disboards at full resolution without worrying about imagine size restrictions. I have found it to be the quickest and easiest way to share pictures here, especially when many of my pics are shared with friends on Facebook anyway......so its just right click, copy the image address, and pop into a Dis post .



Thanks for the info! I have a Facebook account that I really don't use much. I've been meaning to get more active there!  I think I'll change that now that my son is moving to Florida! We can stay in touch. Good to know about the only me album.  I wouldn't want all of my pictures in my regular album.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @dancin Disney style and her little proteges:


Hold it right there sister.....I'm not that grey yet.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Hold it right there sister.....I'm not that grey yet.





Just noticed your countdown ticker . You’ll be at Disney soon!!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Live PD?  I'll have to look that one up.



Live PD is probably the only show that I watch with any consistency.  Every Friday and Saturday night at 9:00 and then they re-run the episode again at midnight (in case I doze off and miss anything).  Clearly I live and dazzling and amazing life since my weekend nights are glued to the TV.  At least Tony likes to watch it with me!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> There were three types of pizzas: cheese, Hawaiian and pepperoni



Hawaiian is not pizza.  It is bread and sauce ruined by pineapple!

Miss you my friend!  Hope you are well.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Just noticed your countdown ticker . You’ll be at Disney soon!!!


Ya...I think we're going.  For the last couple of months it's been on, then off, then on, then off......you'll sense the theme here.  Right at this exact moment I'm going.  The wayward nephew keeps getting into trouble and I lost my MVP at work. So while I'm SUPER worried about going anyway for more than 5 minutes, I've got partial coverage at work (the other part I'm going to close) and partial coverage on the nephew front.  Everyone keeps telling me to go.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Live PD is probably the only show that I watch with any consistency.  Every Friday and Saturday night at 9:00 and then they re-run the episode again at midnight (in case I doze off and miss anything).  Clearly I live and dazzling and amazing life since my weekend nights are glued to the TV.  At least Tony likes to watch it with me!


Canadian A&E runs Live PD EVERY SINGLE DAY.   I only watch Friday or Saturday.  I keep meaning to catch the new body cam show.


----------



## Joanna71985

The food at Aquatica looks really good! I'll have to eat there when I finally make it over



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Is it the Animal Trek tour that has caught your eye?  It DOES look awesome!  But you know, I think you'd really love the Trainer for a Day package .  I know it's pricey, but it has your name written ALL over it.  Sure would be fun for a splurge!
> 
> Are you still working at Magic Kingdom, Joanna?  I think that's where you were working when we were there last October, if my memory serves me correct.  I will definitely give you our feedback after the Sleepy Hollow event this year.  If you are still at MK, it would be super easy for you to pop over and enjoy some night after a day shift in the park .



That's the one!! And funny enough, that experience is also on my to-do list (I think it sounds _amazing_!). I also hope to do the Trainer for a Day at BG

And I sure am! That would be an idea



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I upload all pics to the Dis from Facebook.  I used to use Photobucket, but turned to Facebook when Photobucket switched their platform and started charging for storage (though apparently they have a new CEO and free storage has returned.....however, I won't be returning there as a user).   I opened an "Only Me" album on Facebook which doesn't post to my timeline for any pictures that I don't necessarily want showing up on my Facebook wall.  I can still copy the imagine links and share on the Disboards at full resolution without worrying about imagine size restrictions.  I have found it to be the quickest and easiest way to share pictures here, especially when many of my pics are shared with friends on Facebook anyway......so its just right click, copy the image address, and pop into a Dis post .



Ooo, good to know! I'll have to remember this if I ever need to upload pictures


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I think it was actually voted the #1 water park in Orlando this year



It was voted #1 water park in the USA this year!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Good to know the Buffet is still a good buy.  I guess we have low standards, but we always thought at least one food or two was good at that Buffet.  Glad to know for an upcharge, can use the other 2 restaurants.  And ooh, have to see if a pass holder discount is available for it next year.  Really thinking about buying the Super Grover, as now saying it's good until end of January 2020.  If so, may sneak a trip to Aquadica or SW or both, when in October.  While I like VB, Roa Rapids has to be one of my most favorite water park "rides".  

Yep, phone cameras have come a long way.  I rarely take our cameras any more.  Plus, so easy to share from the phone.  And thanks for that tip about Face Book picture hosting.  I tend to just use our Apple cloud.  

Looks like you had nice weather for the boat ride.  

3 week countdown for me, though mostly only visiting Harry.  My AP keeps burning a hole in my wallet.


----------



## verleniahall

I just booked the ultimate package for the return to sleepy hollow on Sunday the 28th - dh has NO CLUE - he is originally from NY and LOVES sleepy hollow


----------



## DontRushMe

I'm so sad our Aquatica Day was a bust on our last visit! I have the feeling it was the last "family' vacation before the girls head off to college.  Maybe with the lure of a real Aquatica Day with Cabana will make them want one more trip with mom and dad. Your photos and trip reports make me want to go back.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Ya...I think we're going. For the last couple of months it's been on, then off, then on, then off......you'll sense the theme here. Right at this exact moment I'm going. The wayward nephew keeps getting into trouble and I lost my MVP at work. So while I'm SUPER worried about going anyway for more than 5 minutes, I've got partial coverage at work (the other part I'm going to close) and partial coverage on the nephew front. Everyone keeps telling me to go.



 That all goes well and you get your vacay!! You're doing a wonderful thing by helping out your nephew!



Lynne G said:


> 3 week countdown for me, though mostly only visiting Harry. My AP keeps burning a hole in my wallet.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Thanks for the info! I have a Facebook account that I really don't use much. I've been meaning to get more active there!  I think I'll change that now that my son is moving to Florida! We can stay in touch. Good to know about the only me album.  I wouldn't want all of my pictures in my regular album.



If you happen to step up your social media presence and dust off that Facebook page, be sure to add me as a friend .  With a last name as unusual as mine, at least I'm easy to find!



dancin Disney style said:


> Hold it right there sister.....I'm not that grey yet.










Ruthie5671 said:


> Live PD is probably the only show that I watch with any consistency.  Every Friday and Saturday night at 9:00 and then they re-run the episode again at midnight (in case I doze off and miss anything).  Clearly I live and dazzling and amazing life since my weekend nights are glued to the TV.  At least Tony likes to watch it with me!
> 
> Hawaiian is not pizza.  It is bread and sauce ruined by pineapple!
> 
> Miss you my friend!  Hope you are well.



I miss you too, beautiful.  Have you started planning the next trip yet?  

I totally agree with you where Hawaiian pizza is concerned.   This pretty much sums up my thoughts:






For the record, I absolutely LOVE pineapple.  Just not on a pizza!



dancin Disney style said:


> Ya...I think we're going.  For the last couple of months it's been on, then off, then on, then off......you'll sense the theme here.  Right at this exact moment I'm going.  The wayward nephew keeps getting into trouble and I lost my MVP at work. So while I'm SUPER worried about going anyway for more than 5 minutes, I've got partial coverage at work (the other part I'm going to close) and partial coverage on the nephew front.  Everyone keeps telling me to go.
> 
> Canadian A&E runs Live PD EVERY SINGLE DAY.   I only watch Friday or Saturday.  I keep meaning to catch the new body cam show.



By the sounds of things, I'm pretty sure you need this trip more than you've ever needed one .   I certainly hope things don't go off the rails between now and your departure date.  I think you have all of us here crossing our fingers for you.

Will you drop in every now and again and give us a live report or two?



Joanna71985 said:


> The food at Aquatica looks really good! I'll have to eat there when I finally make it over
> 
> That's the one!! And funny enough, that experience is also on my to-do list (I think it sounds _amazing_!). I also hope to do the Trainer for a Day at BG
> 
> And I sure am! That would be an idea
> 
> Ooo, good to know! I'll have to remember this if I ever need to upload pictures



Ah, Busch Gardens!  Still on my list of to-do's .  I must make adding a visit to BG as a priority for one of next year's trips.



halfpintpeggy said:


> It was voted #1 water park in the USA this year!



Even better!     I'm glad I'm not the only one who has recognized it's awesomeness!



Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Good to know the Buffet is still a good buy.  I guess we have low standards, but we always thought at least one food or two was good at that Buffet.  Glad to know for an upcharge, can use the other 2 restaurants.  And ooh, have to see if a pass holder discount is available for it next year.  Really thinking about buying the Super Grover, as now saying it's good until end of January 2020.  If so, may sneak a trip to Aquadica or SW or both, when in October.  While I like VB, Roa Rapids has to be one of my most favorite water park "rides".
> 
> Yep, phone cameras have come a long way.  I rarely take our cameras any more.  Plus, so easy to share from the phone.  And thanks for that tip about Face Book picture hosting.  I tend to just use our Apple cloud.
> 
> Looks like you had nice weather for the boat ride.
> 
> 3 week countdown for me, though mostly only visiting Harry.  My AP keeps burning a hole in my wallet.



I don't think you have low standards at all.  Like any buffet, there's some good items and some less than stellar.  Disney buffets are no different either.  But overall, its good value for the dollar.....ad we've definitely never left hungry.  You've met my Steve, so that's sayin' something! 

3 weeks to go....I am super envious!  Are you getting a car rental this trip?  If so, what's your rental rate like?  Still hoping for my big drop for October.

You only live once, my friend.  Buy that Super Grover pass and don't look back.  You'll get your money's worth and more.  And hopefully you could experience both Ray Rush at AQ and Infinity Falls at SW....assuming the latter ever opens!!



verleniahall said:


> I just booked the ultimate package for the return to sleepy hollow on Sunday the 28th - dh has NO CLUE - he is originally from NY and LOVES sleepy hollow



SOOOO excited for you!  You'll get to experience it before we do!  I'm shocked they still had spaces available.......you lucked in for sure .



DontRushMe said:


> I'm so sad our Aquatica Day was a bust on our last visit! I have the feeling it was the last "family' vacation before the girls head off to college.  Maybe with the lure of a real Aquatica Day with Cabana will make them want one more trip with mom and dad. Your photos and trip reports make me want to go back.



I bet they will be happy to have one more family vacay .  Much as our kiddos like to spread their wings as they grow up, the need for family never really leaves their hearts.  You've all made too many happy memories in Orlando for them NOT to want to go.  

I am so disappointed that your Aquatica day didn't pan out like you'd hoped, too .   I *so* wish you could extend your trip by a few days in October and enjoy both a SW & AQ day with us before you fly home.  We would have a blast!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> SOOOO excited for you!  You'll get to experience it before we do!  I'm shocked they still had spaces available.......you lucked in for sure .



I DO! LOVE a Spicy Hawaiian - Spicy Sausage, Pineapple, and Jalapenos!

They had TWO SPOTS for that Sunday left for the duration of our trip - I JUMPED on them! I would bet it was because it was the $60 tickets


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Tuesday, May 8th:  the conclusion





*
Water park days are always a little harder to report on because they tend to be a little more....."free form".  With no crowds or lines to deal with and the all day dining purchased, we pretty much just did whatever we pleased for the balance of the day.  In addition to Roa's Rapids, we both enjoyed significant time in the wave pool (especially when our cabana was located immediately adjacent to this attraction):











....as well as floating lazily along Loggerhead Lane, the "lazy" lazy river (which, unlike Roa's Rapids, has tubes).  Unfortunately, while I specifically purchased a waterproof case for my phone before our trip, I forgot it at the villa when we left that morning  so I wasn't able to get as many photos as I'd hoped to.  Shows you how excited we were to get out the door and into the park .

Every so often throughout the day, Steve headed off to ride another couple of slides.   While he did so, I took the opportunity to watch the beautiful Commerson dolphins swim :











....and I also enjoyed a little shopping.  Our cabana rental entitled us to 20% off at the gift shop that day, so it was a great time to pick up souvenirs.






We did stop by Ray Rush a couple of times, as the staff had suggested there might be a soft opening for an hour or so in the later part of the afternoon, but alas....t'was not to be.  While the ride was running, it was not open to park guests......though it did open officially on Saturday morning.  Just as we were taking to the skies en route home to Detroit .






We popped in and out of the buffet as we felt like nibbling, and Roa's continued to be our go-to spot to just hang out and relax.  





Oh yeah, and our cabana too... ..Steve took a nice little 45 minute siesta in the mid afternoon to recharge his batteries.  

It was such a perfect weather day......high in the low 90's and nothing but sunshine....that we stayed right until close.    We squeezed every single second of fun out of the day that we could!






It was a quiet and relaxing evening for us at the resort.  All the sun, water play, and food had left us both tired and content.   Waterlogged and weary, we enjoyed watching a movie in that wonderfully comfy king sized "Heavenly Bed" before drifting easily off to sleep .  It was a good day, indeed .






*Next up:  Wednesday*


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ah, Busch Gardens!  Still on my list of to-do's .  I must make adding a visit to BG as a priority for one of next year's trips.



Such a beautiful park! I love the animal exhibits


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Have you started planning the next trip yet?



Not quite yet.  Two trips in one year has put a significant dent in our savings account.  So for now it is work, work, work.  But I'm secretly hoping for early December, 2019.  We shall see!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you happen to step up your social media presence and dust off that Facebook page, be sure to add me as a friend . With a last name as unusual as mine, at least I'm easy to find!



Yep- I plan to resurrect my Facebook presence in the next few weeks! I'd be honored to be your friend there!!


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> While he did so, I took the opportunity to watch the beautiful Commerson dolphins swim :



Just adore dolphins!

How nice you got the perfect day for a water park! The last time we did Aquatica it was beautiful to start the day then after some rain went by it was cloudy and there was a little chill in the air - in August!! You need sun and high temps to be comfortable walking around wet all day!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The cabana looked great for a good snooze, glad Steve got his time in!


----------



## pigletto

You’re Aquatica pictures are lovely! And I’m pretty sure we will end up there after all!
Our trip is changing shape .. we had a discussion at dinner last night about the cost of our Disney tickets and just how much we could do with that money on our trip if we chose to not go to Disney this time ( close to $2000 Canadian in Disney tickets ). The kids absolutely jumped at the idea of a non theme park Orlando trip. They started rattling off all the things they would do instead ( outlet shopping, waterpark, visit my sister in Tampa and go to Clearwater, escape rooms, mini golf,  Kennedy Space Center etc). I wasn’t seriously considering it when I mentioned it, but we sure are now. I think now that they are 14 and 21 they want a vacation that isn’t dawn to dusk Go! Go! Go!. My husband said that he’d love to go back once Star Wars is open and maybe use this March trip to see more of Orlando and surrounding area. We had a great time in St Pete’s when we were there last January.

You can bet I will be getting some inspiration from you my friend if we decide to skip the theme parks ! I’m actually more excited by this possibility than I thought .


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am so happy to finally be back and catching up on your report... Life has been busy with teens and issues but hopefully calming down a bit. Also when the teens are home I am busy doing things with them

I love your report on Sea World and Aquatica. I think we will really enjoy these parks. I will be waiting a couple of months to put anything together as we are trying to decided about moving down a year early. If we decided to I will have to scrap plans till we get there later next summer. If we decided to stay put another year I will be jumping on the planning and looking for deals.

It was so nice to hear how you enjoy the water park. It really can be a relaxing day. We usually go in the summer months and it is always  crazy. This means hitting rides early then trying to relax a bit later. I like the off season idea. The food looked great at the buffet. I think that was a great price. I like dining plans a lot and try to fit in when I can.

Your new phone camera takes great pics. How nice to be excited about a purchase especially when it is expensive.

I love your sleepy-hollow shirts. What a great idea. As you can see from my trip report I love matching shirts at lest once. It sounds like a great addition to your trip!

I hope the fur babies are good and can't wait to read more


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Joanna71985 said:


> Such a beautiful park! I love the animal exhibits



You're slowly talking me into adding BG to our spring 2019 vacation .  I wonder if we can fly nonstop from DTW to Tampa with Frontier, stay one night and do BG, then head to Orlando?    I will definitely have to check into that.



Ruthie5671 said:


> Not quite yet.  Two trips in one year has put a significant dent in our savings account.  So for now it is work, work, work.  But I'm secretly hoping for early December, 2019.  We shall see!



All work and no play makes for a sad, boring Ruthie (just kidding.....YOU, of all people, could NEVER be boring!!).  Why did I think spring 2019 was the target?  I was sure you had a wedding or other family event that was giving you reason to look toward visiting south Florida .



pattyw said:


> Yep- I plan to resurrect my Facebook presence in the next few weeks! I'd be honored to be your friend there!!
> Just adore dolphins!
> 
> How nice you got the perfect day for a water park! The last time we did Aquatica it was beautiful to start the day then after some rain went by it was cloudy and there was a little chill in the air - in August!! You need sun and high temps to be comfortable walking around wet all day!



I agree wholeheartely .  A hot sunny day is the best for water-parking (bad for sunburns, maybe, but otherwise idea).  We had highs of 92 and hardly a breeze that day (with nothing but sun), so we were comfy even out of the water.  We absolutely got lucky!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The cabana looked great for a good snooze, glad Steve got his time in!



Nothing like an afternoon nap followed by a few spins through Roa's .  The makings of a perfect holiday!



pigletto said:


> You’re Aquatica pictures are lovely! And I’m pretty sure we will end up there after all!
> Our trip is changing shape .. we had a discussion at dinner last night about the cost of our Disney tickets and just how much we could do with that money on our trip if we chose to not go to Disney this time ( close to $2000 Canadian in Disney tickets ). The kids absolutely jumped at the idea of a non theme park Orlando trip. They started rattling off all the things they would do instead ( outlet shopping, waterpark, visit my sister in Tampa and go to Clearwater, escape rooms, mini golf,  Kennedy Space Center etc). I wasn’t seriously considering it when I mentioned it, but we sure are now. I think now that they are 14 and 21 they want a vacation that isn’t dawn to dusk Go! Go! Go!. My husband said that he’d love to go back once Star Wars is open and maybe use this March trip to see more of Orlando and surrounding area. We had a great time in St Pete’s when we were there last January.
> 
> You can bet I will be getting some inspiration from you my friend if we decide to skip the theme parks ! I’m actually more excited by this possibility than I thought .



I think that sounds like a ton of fun!!  There are so many smaller attractions that are super fun to do .  Gatorland is only around $25 pp (less if you have Perks at Work).  Airboat rides are SO fun and SO "Florida-y".  The Eye attractions are well worth the money (the Eye, Sea Life, and Madame Tussauds).....and I've seen some deeply discounted rates for the 3-attraction pass.  The Characters in Flight balloon ride at Disney Springs, the Titanic Experience, renting jet skis or other watercraft, Wild Florida, dinner shows (Capone's & Outta Control being our faves), mini golf, Daytona or Cocoa beaches...you could EASILY fill a week with non-park activities.  Groupon is a fabulous resource!  Let me know which kind sof things you are leaning towards, and I'll keep my eyes peeled for deals!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I am so happy to finally be back and catching up on your report... Life has been busy with teens and issues but hopefully calming down a bit. Also when the teens are home I am busy doing things with them
> 
> I love your report on Sea World and Aquatica. I think we will really enjoy these parks. I will be waiting a couple of months to put anything together as we are trying to decided about moving down a year early. If we decided to I will have to scrap plans till we get there later next summer. If we decided to stay put another year I will be jumping on the planning and looking for deals.
> 
> It was so nice to hear how you enjoy the water park. It really can be a relaxing day. We usually go in the summer months and it is always  crazy. This means hitting rides early then trying to relax a bit later. I like the off season idea. The food looked great at the buffet. I think that was a great price. I like dining plans a lot and try to fit in when I can.
> 
> Your new phone camera takes great pics. How nice to be excited about a purchase especially when it is expensive.
> 
> I love your sleepy-hollow shirts. What a great idea. As you can see from my trip report I love matching shirts at lest once. It sounds like a great addition to your trip!
> 
> I hope the fur babies are good and can't wait to read more



Off season for us has been fairly new....we've only been able to travel outside of school vacations since 2015.  The novelty is definitely still there!!  Our last few family trips were August (sooooooo hot ) and Christmas (soooo busy ).  The trade off, of course, is that we can't enjoy our trips with our boy.  While we LOVE the low-crowd seasons, we do miss that awesome family time.

Violet and Dash are doing awesome!!  I swear they grow more lovable and affectionate with every passing day.  Here are some recent pics:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



















Yes, I am admittedly a Crazy Cat Lady.  There are worse things I could be, though, right? 

And because you're a cat lover, too, I have to show you my little purchase of the week.   This purse was SO stinking cute!!  They also have a sea otters print one, so I may need to purchase a second for our October trip .  YOLO, right?






I may actually be getting a little carried away with the matching T's .  I think I have us matching at least 4, maybe 5??, of our October days so far .    So maybe my crazy runs a little deeper than just where the cats are concerned?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

My apologies to everyone for the lack of posts this week.  It was month end and work was, as it usually is on and around the 1st, pretty chaotic.  I've even been called in both yesterday and today to take care of some unexpected issues.....so much for my 3 day weekend .  

In the meantime, I have been able to secure a couple of lower prices on our October car rental .  Rates have dropped a little bit over the past week, and I'm now currently holding 2:  an SUV for $290 for 8 days, and a full size car for $255.  Both through Alamo via the Costco website, so a free extra driver and the ability to pick our favorite from the inventory in the aisle in both cases.  Nice to see those rates slowly starting to decline.

I also booked the Sea Lions Tour at SeaWorld for our second planned park day (we have the Animal Ambassadors Tour booked for the first day we plan to be at SW), and I was able to book the first of our cabanas for our Aquatica dates.  The second date....November 1st....apparently won't be available to reserve until September, so that one will be deferred for a few more weeks.

Our Sleepy Hollow T's came in, and I'm thrilled to report that the sizing for Steve's was great!  Mine, unfortunately, had to go back.....it was HUGE .  Steve laughingly referred to it as "the tent" (he actually asked me, "Is that mine?  Or yours?").  It was otherwise awesome, so I have sent it back for credit and will reorder a smaller size this weekend.  The purple color was really lovely!  (but then again, I'm a purple lover at the best of times)

I have also found us a couple of shirts that I thought might be fun for us to wear on Halloween day itself.  They are from an Etsy vendor who's been super responsive at answering my inquiries.  While these pics are of black shirts, she also offers 3 choices in grey which I like better.   Same logos, though, so this gives you a general idea:

This would be mine.....






And this would be Steve's....






Y'all don't think they are offensive at all, do you?  We thought they were HILARIOUS!  Halloweeny and funny but not too over the top.  Perfect for a couple of adults on an otherwise kid-centered holiday.

I will try to get another trip report entry up soon......tonight or tomorrow, with a little luck.   My boy is coming for another visit next week (woot! ) so I'll do my best to be productive before he arrives on Thursday night!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh yeah, and our Nexus applications are officially submitted .  Fingers crossed we get approved and issued cards in time to enjoy TSA precheck on our October flights!


----------



## pepperandchips

I love those shirts! Too funny. They're not offensive in my opinion- you two are the ones who'd be offended anyway  so fun!


----------



## pigletto

Thank you for the offer of help Gina ! I know you’ve done so much in the area! I’m toying with a Discovery Cove Day, and the kids want Aquatica. At that point we might do Seaworld with the 2 park add on to Discovery Cove. That still works out to give us three full day attractions. We would use the other days for airboats and gators and mini golf and shopping. It would still be a very full trip but I think we will be happier seeing new things and avoiding some of the huge Spring Break crowds at Disney, while setting a slower pace.
I am just starting to research the ticket options for the Seaworld Parks and reading through old posts. It’s exciting to be planning something new! We’re also going to spend two nights in Tampa with my little sister. She lives in a condo on Tampa Bay. The building has a visitors suite that rents for $100 a night and will sleep us all comfortably. So she’s booking that for us for our last two nights.
Can’t wait to read the rest of your trip report and see where we’ll be going!  
I think I’m going to splurge for the cabana at Aquatica and invite my sister too. She went to Aquatica for the first time yesterday with a friend and loved it.

 I don’t think the shirts are offensive at all. They’re cute. And how exciting Jake is coming to visit ! I know how much you miss him. I bet Thursday can’t get here fast enough !


----------



## chiamarie

Ha!  I love the monster/witch shirts!

And I can't believe you haven't been to busch gardens!  It's a huge park, kinda similar to DAK.  I love visiting, but don't get out there very often myself.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> I love those shirts! Too funny. They're not offensive in my opinion- you two are the ones who'd be offended anyway  so fun!



Oh, good!!   I know our sense of humor is a little unique  so its always good to run our ideas past "normal" people to make sure we don't accidentally make a social faux pas .



pigletto said:


> Thank you for the offer of help Gina ! I know you’ve done so much in the area! I’m toying with a Discovery Cove Day, and the kids want Aquatica. At that point we might do Seaworld with the 2 park add on to Discovery Cove. That still works out to give us three full day attractions. We would use the other days for airboats and gators and mini golf and shopping. It would still be a very full trip but I think we will be happier seeing new things and avoiding some of the huge Spring Break crowds at Disney, while setting a slower pace.
> I am just starting to research the ticket options for the Seaworld Parks and reading through old posts. It’s exciting to be planning something new! We’re also going to spend two nights in Tampa with my little sister. She lives in a condo on Tampa Bay. The building has a visitors suite that rents for $100 a night and will sleep us all comfortably. So she’s booking that for us for our last two nights.
> Can’t wait to read the rest of your trip report and see where we’ll be going!
> I think I’m going to splurge for the cabana at Aquatica and invite my sister too. She went to Aquatica for the first time yesterday with a friend and loved it.
> 
> I don’t think the shirts are offensive at all. They’re cute. And how exciting Jake is coming to visit ! I know how much you miss him. I bet Thursday can’t get here fast enough !



Your ideas sound PERFECT in my humble opinion .  Discovery Cove is really something special, so that would be a real highlight for your family.  And if you are planning on being in Tampa Bay during that same vacation, I think you can still add on Busch Gardens for some crazy low price (maybe $25 per person?) so that might be something to keep in the back of your mind as the plans take shape, too .

Or, for your Tampa days, I highly recommend Dolphin Landings out of St. Pete's Beach.  Their dolphin sailing is simply incredible.  If being on a sailboat on the gulf isn't wonderful enough on its own, seeing those dolphins swim right alongside takes awesome to a whole new level.  One of the things I can't wait to do again someday!

You know me well.....I am literally counting the hours until Jake rolls into our driveway on Thursday night .  I know he's as anxious to see us as we are to see him .  My prayer every day is that someday he'll be living the American Dream right along side us.   



chiamarie said:


> Ha!  I love the monster/witch shirts!
> 
> And I can't believe you haven't been to busch gardens!  It's a huge park, kinda similar to DAK.  I love visiting, but don't get out there very often myself.



I am so glad you like them, too!!  I think I just may order them up this weekend, then . 

Nope, never been to BG.....but then again, we've only been to Animal Kingdom once (and that was in 2009).  I'm going to have to make it a priority to work BOTH of those parks into a future trip......DAK was Steve and Jake's favorite park on that very first Disney trip 9 years ago, yet for some reason  we've never made it back for a repeat .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld *

It was another morning like most of the others of our trip:  we awoke fairly early to that trademark Florida sunshine and beautiful, warm temperatures .   The plans were to hit up SeaWorld for the final time this week, as we had a “down day” planned for Thursday and a much-anticipated day at Discovery Cove slated for Friday.  Saturday we would be at the airport early for a morning flight home to Detroit…..our vacation was passing MUCH too quickly.

Arriving at SeaWorld, we enjoyed yet another day of free parking (yay for annual passes!), proceeded effortlessly through bag check and the ticket turnstiles, and were on our way into the park lickety-split.






We stopped and had a few photos taken by the Photokey photographers at the front entrance.   Today we were (intentionally) matching ….. it was “green shirt day” .






As we rounded the corner and passed through the area between Guest Services and the Emporium (the contents of the latter which was still all outside in tents as they continued the renovations on the interior of the store), we saw Shamu out at the giant photo backdrop, waiting to greet guests.  There wasn’t a single other family waiting to see him, so we didn’t hesitate to jump in line for a quick picture and hello.






We had the all-day dining plan again on this day, so after our stop to visit with Shamu we popped in to SeaFire Inn and had a light breakfast of muffins,, croissants, fruit and milk.  I missed taking any photos of our morning meal, but it was virtually identical to that of our breakfast on Monday.   You’ll just have to use your imagination and picture it!






As we ate our breakfast, I took a peek at the day’s schedule of events to see what we could work into our final day in the park until fall.  We wanted to make sure we visited the attractions and shows that we hadn’t yet enjoyed:  one of those was Pets Ahoy, the entrance to which was just steps from the front door of SeaFire.  A quick check of the time confirmed that the doors to the show would just be opening to guests, so we wasted no time:  it was off to Seaport Theater to snag us some (hopefully) good seats! 






We had been unbelievably lucky in getting absolutely prime seats to the Dolphin Days, Clyde & Seamore and One Ocean shows earlier in the trip, and today was no different:  we ended up almost dead center of the stage and just a couple of rows from the floor , literally just behind the accessible seating for disabled guests.






As a pet owner and cat lover, Pets Ahoy is a show that truly appeals to my heart and holds a high amount of entertainment value.   The behaviors that the animal care staff have been able to teach those pets is nothing short of incredible when taken individually, but cumulatively its simply outstanding.  I can’t even get Dash to move over on the bed at night, but the SeaWorld pets really do “rock this town!”.






I also love that they use the show to promote adoption from animal shelters, and showcase how much potential those animals have.  There are so many amazing animals just waiting for their forever homes.






It’s hard not to leave this show without a smile on your face.  It’s adorable and fun.  While it would be nice to see a bit of a change of story line (pretty sure its exactly the same as it was when we visited the park for the very first time in 2012) , perhaps part of its charm is that its a “classic”.   As a passholder and frequent visitor, its endearing to see the delight of first-time guests when they realize the show features more than just dogs and cats, but also a few surprises like a ferret, several ducks, a skunk, and a big ol’ pig.






What a great beginning to our day!






*We were getting started….much more to come!*


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Great start to your SW day. Shame you had to go into work on your weekend, hopefully it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Penguinempress

Violet and Dash are adorable! I love those little faces, such sweethearts!

Those Halloween shirts are hilarious. Not offensive in any way, just fun! 

Busch Gardens is definitely worth a visit on one of your future trips. Steve would love the coasters and there’s lots non-thrill ride stuff for you to enjoy. I’ve been meaning to post a trip report about my day there this April but haven’t gotten around to it yet.

I’ve seen Pets Ahoy a few times and really enjoyed it – such a cute, fun show!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You're slowly talking me into adding BG to our spring 2019 vacation . I wonder if we can fly nonstop from DTW to Tampa with Frontier, stay one night and do BG, then head to Orlando?  I will definitely have to check into that.



We've actually done a day trip from Orlando, too if staying the night isn't a good option.  It's not a bad round trip ride!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Violet and Dash are doing awesome!! I swear they grow more lovable and affectionate with every passing day. Here are some recent pics:



They are absolutely beautiful!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Yes, I am admittedly a Crazy Cat Lady. There are worse things I could be, though, right?



No judgment from me! I'm the President of the local Crazy Cat Lady club!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The behaviors that the animal care staff have been able to teach those pets is nothing short of incredible when taken individually, but cumulatively its simply outstanding. I can’t even get Dash to move over on the bed at night, but the SeaWorld pets really do “rock this town!”.



I agree! My cats barely give me an ear turn when I call them- can't imagine them learning those tricks!!

I have to look into the Sea World tours! We did the Behind the Scenes tour and it was great!!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> All work and no play makes for a sad, boring Ruthie (just kidding.....YOU, of all people, could NEVER be boring!!). Why did I think spring 2019 was the target? I was sure you had a wedding or other family event that was giving you reason to look toward visiting south Florida .



That was a plan, but I think we've decided not to go.  My main reason for going is because mom would have wanted to be there.  To be honest, I'm not that close to my cousins and to spend all that money on a trip to see people I'm not that friendly with and that Tony doesn't even know seems silly.  My new plan is to send them a nice gift and stay home.  Besides all that money saved can go towards other things!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Today we were (intentionally) matching ….. it was “green shirt day”



Love the matching green shirts!


----------



## Joanna71985

Awww, the kitties are so cute!! 

And love the shirts- I think they are perfect


----------



## chicagoshannon

I love that pet show. it is different than when we took Madeline for her first trip  in 2008(I think)


----------



## verleniahall

Thanks for mentioning car rental costs - i checked and ours with the MIL rate through Alamo went down $35.00! Was able to book the new reservation and cancel the old one!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> That all goes well and you get your vacay!! You're doing a wonderful thing by helping out your nephew!


Thanks!  I'm sure this is my punishment for all the fun I had in my younger days.   I keep hoping that if I knock his head against the wall enough times the light will go on.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


>


soon 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> By the sounds of things, I'm pretty sure you need this trip more than you've ever needed one .   I certainly hope things don't go off the rails between now and your departure date.  I think you have all of us here crossing our fingers for you.
> 
> Will you drop in every now and again and give us a live report or two?



Sooooo……..I'm officially going.  A friend showed me how to decode Priceline (and there is a long thread here on the Dis about it) so I took a leap of faith and booked a room.  With the help of my friend and that long thread I scored POFQ for my dates at $94/night.  I would have much preferred a villa with kitchen but this makes GC happy and at the price I got I couldn't say no, it's was less than a value level resort.  The catch is it's non-refundable.  I'm now trying o sort out the last few details.....airport parking, rental car and what we will be doing.  I bought MNSSHP tickets for the 24th and so far that's all that is planned.



pattyw said:


> Yep- I plan to resurrect my Facebook presence in the next few weeks! I'd be honored to be your friend there!!


Me too, me too......seeing as how we met up long before it was a thing


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Sooooo……..I'm officially going. A friend showed me how to decode Priceline (and there is a long thread here on the Dis about it) so I took a leap of faith and booked a room. With the help of my friend and that long thread I scored POFQ for my dates at $94/night. I would have much preferred a villa with kitchen but this makes GC happy and at the price I got I couldn't say no, it's was less than a value level resort. The catch is it's non-refundable. I'm now trying o sort out the last few details.....airport parking, rental car and what we will be doing. I bought MNSSHP tickets for the 24th and so far that's all that is planned.



 So happy for you guys!! Enjoy!



dancin Disney style said:


> Me too, me too......seeing as how we met up long before it was a thing



Yay!! Will PM my information! Yes- ours was my first DISmeet! It was such a pleasure to meet you at POP- and fun!! Hope our vacay dates line up again some time!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Yay!! Will PM my information! Yes- ours was my first DISmeet! It was such a pleasure to meet you at POP- and fun!! Hope our vacay dates line up again some time!



It was fun.  It was my first intentional Dismeet…..I've met a couple of other people just by chance.  I think our kids were a little weirded out by it though 

We are flying from BUF next Friday. I'll wave


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> It was fun.  It was my first intentional Dismeet…..I've met a couple of other people just by chance.  I think our kids were a little weirded out by it though
> 
> We are flying from BUF next Friday. I'll wave


I'm really happy you decided to go. Problems will always be there.. you deserve to get away from them for awhile. And POFQ on Priceline?!?! For under $100? What a freaking steal!


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> It was fun.  It was my first intentional Dismeet…..I've met a couple of other people just by chance.  I think our kids were a little weirded out by it though
> 
> We are flying from BUF next Friday. I'll wave



Yes- very fun!! I think my son Troy was a little surprised I was planning our meet, but now that he's been in Orlando doing DCP, he met so many people on Facebook groups first and then met up with them. So, I guess it's becoming the new normal!

Have a great trip! I'll be at work- 10 minutes from the airport.  will go out and wave


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

dancin Disney style said:


> Sooooo……..I'm officially going.  A friend showed me how to decode Priceline (and there is a long thread here on the Dis about it) so I took a leap of faith and booked a room.  With the help of my friend and that long thread I scored POFQ for my dates at $94/night.  I would have much preferred a villa with kitchen but this makes GC happy and at the price I got I couldn't say no, it's was less than a value level resort.  The catch is it's non-refundable.  I'm now trying o sort out the last few details.....airport parking, rental car and what we will be doing.  I bought MNSSHP tickets for the 24th and so far that's all that is planned.
> 
> 
> Me too, me too......seeing as how we met up long before it was a thing



How much, your killing me. My week at POFQ in December certainly didn't cost that 

Enjoy your break


----------



## dancin Disney style

pigletto said:


> I'm really happy you decided to go. Problems will always be there.. you deserve to get away from them for awhile. And POFQ on Priceline?!?! For under $100? What a freaking steal!


Thank you...funny that we never tell ourselves we deserve something.  Do you think that’s the mommy brain taking over?

You know, every year I seem to stumble on a new deal that gets me a WDW resort for less than the year before.  The prices have really shot up this year though. A room at POP was more than what I’ve paid during peak season. I guess they have to recoup the reno money.



pattyw said:


> Yes- very fun!! I think my son Troy was a little surprised I was planning our meet, but now that he's been in Orlando doing DCP, he met so many people on Facebook groups first and then met up with them. So, I guess it's becoming the new normal!
> 
> Have a great trip! I'll be at work- 10 minutes from the airport.  will go out and wave


LOL....It's ok for the kids to meet people online but not the moms.   

Paige is planning to apply to the international exchange program after she graduates from university in 3 years time.  I would love to be able to go visit her a bunch of times and reap a perk or two.   Although, she's already getting small job doing competitive choreography.  If this continues she may not be able to take a year away to work at WDW.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> How much, your killing me. My week at POFQ in December certainly didn't cost that
> 
> Enjoy your break


Priceline my friend....it was actually a lot easier than I thought it was going to be but there are two catches. First, it's non refundable. Second, you have to be patient as the WDW resorts are not there all the time and they become available only a  few weeks in advance.  The Swan and Dolphin seem to be there a whole lot though.  I could have had that for $108/night.   If you want to give it a go I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sorry to be off topic but I asked about advice for my niece moving to Schenectady and a couple of people kindly offered to help, but I can't find the posts!. They are looking at renting and have been told to look at Saratoga Springs, Malta and Ballston Spa. Can anyone tell me if these are nice areas, and they also need to consider schools in these areas too.

Unfortunately the realtor who was supposed to be helping them had the wrong contact information so nothing is booked I. and they fly out Thursday to look at properties but have little idea. Any advice welcome. 

Gina hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

dancin Disney style said:


> Priceline my friend....it was actually a lot easier than I thought it was going to be but there are two catches. First, it's non refundable. Second, you have to be patient as the WDW resorts are not there all the time and they become available only a  few weeks in advance.  The Swan and Dolphin seem to be there a whole lot though.  I could have had that for $108/night.   If you want to give it a go I'm more than happy to help.



That's a lovely offer thank you. However, this year we are now booked with UK tickets etc, however, I will keep it in mind should we go again.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> I'm the President of the local Crazy Cat Lady club!


Fur real?


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> LOL....It's ok for the kids to meet people online but not the moms.
> 
> Paige is planning to apply to the international exchange program after she graduates from university in 3 years time. I would love to be able to go visit her a bunch of times and reap a perk or two. Although, she's already getting small job doing competitive choreography. If this continues she may not be able to take a year away to work at WDW.



Good job Paige!! That is wonderful about her job! 

Troy loved the CP, but in the US it's only for a semester and then you can extend for a short time.  He started at the end of January and his session went until May.  He extended until July. He did say that International students stay longer. It was nice to get the discounts!



dancin Disney style said:


> Fur real?



Ok- I just choked on my coffee laughing!


----------



## verleniahall

pattyw said:


> Ok- I just choked on my coffee laughing!



HAHAHA


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Great start to your SW day. Shame you had to go into work on your weekend, hopefully it wasn't too bad.



It wasn't too long each day, but it sure made me feel like I didn't really get a weekend.  Then I topped it off with a crazy Monday and Tuesday .  Today's been a nice reprieve.....a full day off to catch up on housecleaning, laundry and all the other stuff that has been ignored (including the Dis!).



Penguinempress said:


> Violet and Dash are adorable! I love those little faces, such sweethearts!
> 
> Those Halloween shirts are hilarious. Not offensive in any way, just fun!
> 
> Busch Gardens is definitely worth a visit on one of your future trips. Steve would love the coasters and there’s lots non-thrill ride stuff for you to enjoy. I’ve been meaning to post a trip report about my day there this April but haven’t gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I’ve seen Pets Ahoy a few times and really enjoyed it – such a cute, fun show!



We are truly thinking of adding in a couple of days at BG in April .  The idea of incorporatnig a couple of days in Tampa on the beginning or end of our week in Orlando is sounding more and more appealing!



pattyw said:


> We've actually done a day trip from Orlando, too if staying the night isn't a good option.  It's not a bad round trip ride!
> 
> They are absolutely beautiful!!
> No judgment from me! I'm the President of the local Crazy Cat Lady club!
> 
> I agree! My cats barely give me an ear turn when I call them- can't imagine them learning those tricks!!
> 
> I have to look into the Sea World tours! We did the Behind the Scenes tour and it was great!!








A happy International Cat Day to you, my friend .   Violet and Dash send out a big hello in honor of the occasion!











Then, Dash let out a big yawn and promptly went back to sleep .






SeaWorld tours are the BEST, aren't they?  We've done the VIP Tour, Behind the Scenes tour, Wild Artic Tour, and both Dolphin experiences.  This October we'll scratch off the Animal Ambassador and Sea Lion tours, so spring will have to be......penguins!



Ruthie5671 said:


> That was a plan, but I think we've decided not to go.  My main reason for going is because mom would have wanted to be there.  To be honest, I'm not that close to my cousins and to spend all that money on a trip to see people I'm not that friendly with and that Tony doesn't even know seems silly.  My new plan is to send them a nice gift and stay home.  Besides all that money saved can go towards other things!
> 
> Love the matching green shirts!



Ah, I totally get it.  Oh, to have unlimited budgets!!!    A girl can dream, right?



Joanna71985 said:


> Awww, the kitties are so cute!!
> 
> And love the shirts- I think they are perfect



Thank you! 



chicagoshannon said:


> I love that pet show. it is different than when we took Madeline for her first trip  in 2008(I think)



What was the original show like?  A different story line?



verleniahall said:


> Thanks for mentioning car rental costs - i checked and ours with the MIL rate through Alamo went down $35.00! Was able to book the new reservation and cancel the old one!



Wahoo!    So happy for ya!

I need to remember to check mine again tonight....it's been a few days since I ran the dates and times.



dancin Disney style said:


> Sooooo……..I'm officially going.  A friend showed me how to decode Priceline (and there is a long thread here on the Dis about it) so I took a leap of faith and booked a room.  With the help of my friend and that long thread I scored POFQ for my dates at $94/night.  I would have much preferred a villa with kitchen but this makes GC happy and at the price I got I couldn't say no, it's was less than a value level resort.  The catch is it's non-refundable.  I'm now trying o sort out the last few details.....airport parking, rental car and what we will be doing.  I bought MNSSHP tickets for the 24th and so far that's all that is planned.



So happy that you have officially decided to make the trip .  You deserve the time away.  Will you be dressing up for MNSSHP?



dancin Disney style said:


> Thank you...funny that we never tell ourselves we deserve something.  Do you think that’s the mommy brain taking over?
> 
> You know, every year I seem to stumble on a new deal that gets me a WDW resort for less than the year before.  The prices have really shot up this year though. A room at POP was more than what I’ve paid during peak season. I guess they have to recoup the reno money.
> 
> 
> LOL....It's ok for the kids to meet people online but not the moms.
> 
> Paige is planning to apply to the international exchange program after she graduates from university in 3 years time.  I would love to be able to go visit her a bunch of times and reap a perk or two.   Although, she's already getting small job doing competitive choreography.  If this continues she may not be able to take a year away to work at WDW.



Congrats to Paige!  You must be one proud momma .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Sorry to be off topic but I asked about advice for my niece moving to Schenectady and a couple of people kindly offered to help, but I can't find the posts!. They are looking at renting and have been told to look at Saratoga Springs, Malta and Ballston Spa. Can anyone tell me if these are nice areas, and they also need to consider schools in these areas too.
> 
> Unfortunately the realtor who was supposed to be helping them had the wrong contact information so nothing is booked I. and they fly out Thursday to look at properties but have little idea. Any advice welcome.
> 
> Gina hope you don't mind me asking.



I don't mind at all.  Hopefully those posters pop back in and can help answer your questions!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Good job Paige!! That is wonderful about her job!
> 
> Troy loved the CP, but in the US it's only for a semester and then you can extend for a short time.  He started at the end of January and his session went until May.  He extended until July. He did say that International students stay longer. It was nice to get the discounts!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok- I just choked on my coffee laughing!



I have to say that I'm rather proud of her. She pursued a couple of her former team mates to have them hire her as their choreographer, which they did. There may be more on that front for the coming comp season too. She applied to do group choreo for the comp team at the university, which she got.   She also applied as a  teacher at a new studio that just opened and they hired her immediately telling her that her resume was the only one that stood out.  She is really making moves towards her future which  surprises me.  I really thought she would only focus on school until after graduation. 

I'm pretty sure that Canadians are not eligible for the CP.  I don't think it would interest her anyway.  She recently found out that she could still audition as a performer  under the cultural exchange program.  Her dream job is one of the dorky dancers in the parades.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> A happy International Cat Day to you, my friend . Violet and Dash send out a big hello in honor of the occasion!



I'm such a bad Cat Mom! Had no clue, but thanks to @Lynne G I can celebrate with my bunch today!! First on the list after work- a cat nap 

Violet and Dash- you are true beauties!   Looks like Dash is on his way to a cat nap, too!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So happy that you have officially decided to make the trip .  You deserve the time away.  Will you be dressing up for MNSSHP?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Paige!  You must be one proud momma .


There will be no costumes.  I was semi game but we're dealing with Grumpy Cat here.  I thought I might be able to talk her into some cute shirts from Etsy but we leave next Friday so there is just not enough time.  

Thank you....yes SUPER proud.


----------



## Sherrynny

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Sorry to be off topic but I asked about advice for my niece moving to Schenectady and a couple of people kindly offered to help, but I can't find the posts!. They are looking at renting and have been told to look at Saratoga Springs, Malta and Ballston Spa. Can anyone tell me if these are nice areas, and they also need to consider schools in these areas too.
> 
> Unfortunately the realtor who was supposed to be helping them had the wrong contact information so nothing is booked I. and they fly out Thursday to look at properties but have little idea. Any advice welcome.
> 
> Gina hope you don't mind me asking.


Hi, I offered to help, I just relocated from Schenectady to Orlando last year. The towns you mentioned are in Saratoga County about 30 minutes away.  If they need to be in Schenectady, I would look at Niskayuna or Rotterdam; a little out of town would be Colonie, a suburb of Albany.  Clifton Park is also great.  I will be glad to answer any questions

Sherry


----------



## verleniahall

Peaches sends kitty kisses to all!


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I have to say that I'm rather proud of her. She pursued a couple of her former team mates to have them hire her as their choreographer, which they did. There may be more on that front for the coming comp season too. She applied to do group choreo for the comp team at the university, which she got.   She also applied as a  teacher at a new studio that just opened and they hired her immediately telling her that her resume was the only one that stood out.  She is really making moves towards her future which  surprises me.  I really thought she would only focus on school until after graduation.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Canadians are not eligible for the CP.  I don't think it would interest her anyway.  She recently found out that she could still audition as a performer  under the cultural exchange program.  Her dream job is one of the dorky dancers in the parades.



That is just wonderful! She is truly blessed with talent! and her hard work will lead to success!! 

...and meanwhile the dorky dancer in the parade can get you free tickets and big discounts!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Sherrynny said:


> Hi, I offered to help, I just relocated from Schenectady to Orlando last year. The towns you mentioned are in Saratoga County about 30 minutes away.  If they need to be in Schenectady, I would look at Niskayuna or Rotterdam; a little out of town would be Colonie, a suburb of Albany.  Clifton Park is also great.  I will be glad to answer any questions
> 
> Sherry



Thank you. Sent a pm x


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> ...and meanwhile the dorky dancer in the parade can get you free tickets and big discounts!


Her back up plan is to be Jasmine  but I'm happy to take all the free tickets that Jasmine can get and a stay at the POLY.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We are truly thinking of adding in a couple of days at BG in April .  The idea of incorporatnig a couple of days in Tampa on the beginning or end of our week in Orlando is sounding more and more appealing!
> 
> 
> A happy International Cat Day to you, my friend .   Violet and Dash send out a big hello in honor of the occasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Dash let out a big yawn and promptly went back to sleep .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SeaWorld tours are the BEST, aren't they?  We've done the VIP Tour, Behind the Scenes tour, Wild Artic Tour, and both Dolphin experiences.  This October we'll scratch off the Animal Ambassador and Sea Lion tours, so spring will have to be......penguins!



I think you'll really like BG. I can spend all day there without doing a single ride (just spending time at the animal exhibits). Plus I LOVE Opening Night Critters (similar to Pets Ahoy, but I love that there are more birds in the show)

Aww, cute kitty pictures!

Love those tours! I've done both twice so far (already planning my next time each). Animal Ambassador is very underrated, in my book (but that may be because of how new it is)


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

If you go to BG Gina, you can pay extra for the Serengeti Tour where you feed giraffes, that is brilliant


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Her back up plan is to be Jasmine  but I'm happy to take all the free tickets that Jasmine can get and a stay at the POLY.



As long as a plan includes perks for Mom it's a good plan!!



Joanna71985 said:


> I think you'll really like BG. I can spend all day there without doing a single ride (just spending time at the animal exhibits). Plus I LOVE Opening Night Critters (similar to Pets Ahoy, but I love that there are more birds in the show)





Mrs Doubtfire said:


> f you go to BG Gina, you can pay extra for the Serengeti Tour where you feed giraffes, that is brilliant



Love BG and I only can ride about 2 rides because of all the wild coasters there! Love the shows and animals!!
Haven't done the safari where you feed giraffes yet- sounds wonderful!


----------



## pigletto

Just popping in to see if there’s any updates .. but then I remembered Jake came yesterday didn’t he? If so, I hope you guys are having a great visit !
I’m dreaming of vacation today. It’s been a long week. Only 209 days to go.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Just popping in to see if there’s any updates .. but then I remembered Jake came yesterday didn’t he? If so, I hope you guys are having a great visit !
> I’m dreaming of vacation today. It’s been a long week. Only 209 days to go.



I am SO sorry that I've been terrible at updating all week.  I will be working hard to remedying that in the days ahead .   I owe you all some good quality posts with lots of pics.....there's still so much of the trip to share.

You are correct that my boy arrived late yesterday.....it was so wonderful to see him pull into our driveway .  Steve took the day off today, so we've been able to spend lots of good quality time together.  His visits are brief so we have to make the most of every single second.






Thanks for your patience......I appreciate it more than you know!  

The next 209 days will pass quickly, my friend.  We'll all keep you company and time will fly by .


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I am SO sorry that I've been terrible at updating all week.  I will be working hard to remedying that in the days ahead .   I owe you all some good quality posts with lots of pics.....there's still so much of the trip to share.
> 
> You are correct that my boy arrived late yesterday.....it was so wonderful to see him pull into our driveway .  Steve took the day off today, so we've been able to spend lots of good quality time together.  His visits are brief so we have to make the most of every single second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your patience......I appreciate it more than you know!
> 
> The next 209 days will pass quickly, my friend.  We'll all keep you company and time will fly by .


What a great picture!! Please don’t apologize ... you don’t owe us anything! I can’t even believe how much Jake looks like Steve these days .. wow!!
Have a great weekend !


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> What a great picture!! Please don’t apologize ... you don’t owe us anything! I can’t even believe how much Jake looks like Steve these days .. wow!!
> Have a great weekend !



It drives me crazy when people start reports and then are slow to update.    I hate being one of "those posters"!!

But...this week I finally finished our photo book for the trip, which is what took up a good deal of my free time.  Three months later, it was most definitely time to wrap up that task.  I got a rockin' good deal on Groupon for Picaboo (I ended up paying just $35 for a $150 voucher) so that was the kick in the pants that I needed.  I placed the order yesterday and officially scratched that task off my list.

On a trip planning note, we also decided on a little splurge for our fall vacation.  We booked the Ferrytale Fireworks Sparkling Dessert Cruise......something special for our final night of the trip:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/ferrytale-wishes-dessert-cruise/

And it appears we are really getting some fun Dismeets lined up!  So far we've got fairly firm plans to meet up with @chiamarie , @DontRushMe , @verleniahall , and @afan .  @pattyw is looking like a strong a possibility too, and I hope we can also work in a time to say hello to @Joanna71985 while we're in town since we missed her in the spring.  And @JaxDad is a maybe.    It's shaping up to be our own mini Disappalooza .   It's hard to believe we're down to ....77?  76?.....days to go.

And yes, Jake is the spitting image of his daddio .  If anyone ever had their own mini me, it's definitely Steve .  Alike in looks AND in personality!  I am blessed, indeed.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And it appears we are really getting some fun Dismeets lined up



Yay!!  Joe and I were discussing the weekend trip and he's in!! Have to get busy working on the details!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And yes, Jake is the spitting image of his daddio . If anyone ever had their own mini me, it's definitely Steve . Alike in looks AND in personality! I am blessed, indeed.



Yes!  and they're both blessed as well to have you!!


----------



## verleniahall

77 days for us!!


----------



## dalmatian7

Love that pic with you guys and Jake. Have a great weekend. Since you guys let me know it was Cat appreciation day, DD7 and I gave our barn cats a special treat that night (chicken thigh trimmings) and did a “photo shoot” Meet Fluffy (yellow long hair, ok he is trimmed a bit)) and Emma Twinkle (calico). Have patience I have never got a photo on here from my phone


----------



## dalmatian7

it is embarrassing how long it took me to get those in my post, but on the plus side I got around to adding an avatar pic . 
Gina I am glad you mentioned the photo site you use. I couldn’t remember the name and was going to have to read back through old posts to find it.


----------



## Joanna71985

I hope you have a great weekend with Jake! And yes, fingers crossed we can meet up this time


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> Love that pic with you guys and Jake. Have a great weekend. Since you guys let me know it was Cat appreciation day, DD7 and I gave our barn cats a special treat that night (chicken thigh trimmings) and did a “photo shoot” Meet Fluffy (yellow long hair, ok he is trimmed a bit)) and Emma Twinkle (calico). Have patience I have never got a photo on here from my phone View attachment 342979View attachment 342980



Cute kitties!! Cat mom of 8 here!! Ours had a special treat that day too!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

You'll love this Gina, my hubby saw the picture of you 3 and said you look just like a teenager


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld*

Once the Pets Ahoy show had concluded, we dodged our way through the growing crowd that had gathered at the front of the stage to meet the stars of the show and headed back out to continue our day in the park.   We decided to head over to Journey to Atlantis so Steve could enjoy a ride or two before things became much busier as attendance increased throughout the day.  Journey to Atlantis is a longtime favorite of Steve’s, and somehow he had missed stopping here on both of the other SeaWorld park days on this trip .  It was definitely time for him to make up for lost time!  






We arrived to see a standby time of 15 minutes posted at the entrance to the queue, which we thought was pretty darn good.  Steve handed me over his hat, keys and wallet (sometimes he gets VERY wet on this ride…..especially if his big hulk of a body is in the front row, giving the boat some mighty momentum down the drop ) and off he went.

As it turned out, the 15 minute posted wait time was not at all accurate:  he ended up literally walking onto the ride .  I had opted for a quick restroom break once he had entered the queue, and afterward had barely secured a good viewing spot along the fence and readied the camera on my phone before he came plunging down into a massive splash. 






Normally I enjoy a tour through the Jewels of the Sea Aquarium while he rides Journey to Atlantis, but not this time.    Low crowd days are truly awesome!  






I strolled through the gift shop and met Steve at the Photokey desk as he exited the ride.   As a general rule, he strives to strike a crazy pose for the ride photo on this attraction, and today was no exception. _ Hands up, baby hands up!  Give me your heart, gimme gimme your heart, gimme gimme…._






Apparently the guy in the front row got the memo about the crazy pose .  At least neither one could say the other ruined their photo!!

We had the Photokey staff put the picture on our annual Photokey card, and headed back through the gift shop and out into the concourse.    I was mentioning to Steve that I almost missed his descent because he was so quick, and he filled me in on the fact that their stand-by signs were definitely off.  He went to put his wallet and keys back into his pocket when I suggested that he ride again…..he definitely might not enjoy such short lines later in the day.  He hesitated just long enough as not to seem to eager , then dashed off for a second time into the queue.    Encore, please!






This time, I *did* spent a few minutes enjoying the exhibits in the Jewels of the Sea aquarium before once again meeting up at the Photokey desk.   On the second ride, he got a royal soaking……literally everything right down to and including his underoos .    “Well, I’m not hot anymore!” he quipped as he wrung the excess water from the hem of his shirt .

* More to come!*


----------



## verleniahall

Hahaha -  how is journey compared to say splash mountain?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Hahaha -  how is journey compared to say splash mountain?



I will have to ask Steve, as I've never rode either one.  I despise drops so I have no desire to experience either attraction , though both are favorites for Steve.  I know the drop is longer on Journey to Atlantis.....60 feet versus the 49' drop on Splash.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Yay!!  Joe and I were discussing the weekend trip and he's in!! Have to get busy working on the details!!
> 
> Yes!  and they're both blessed as well to have you!!



Wahoo!    Let the planning begin!  It will be so awesome to see you both again! 



verleniahall said:


> 77 days for us!!



I can hardly believe we'll soon be at the 2 month mark!  It's unbelievable how fast its roaring up!



dalmatian7 said:


> Love that pic with you guys and Jake. Have a great weekend. Since you guys let me know it was Cat appreciation day, DD7 and I gave our barn cats a special treat that night (chicken thigh trimmings) and did a “photo shoot” Meet Fluffy (yellow long hair, ok he is trimmed a bit)) and Emma Twinkle (calico). Have patience I have never got a photo on here from my phone View attachment 342979View attachment 342980



Your babies are simply _*beautiful*_ .  I bet they loved the chicken thighs!

Do you find that your male cat enjoys people food more than your female?  Our Vi is mostly content to stick with her cat food (and prefers dry over wet), but Dash is like an eating machine .  He especially loves butter, cheese and meat.



dalmatian7 said:


> it is embarrassing how long it took me to get those in my post, but on the plus side I got around to adding an avatar pic .
> Gina I am glad you mentioned the photo site you use. I couldn’t remember the name and was going to have to read back through old posts to find it.



Happy to help!     And I was so slow at getting on the boards this weekend while Jake was here that I didn't even see your post without the photos .  So it worked out just fine!



Joanna71985 said:


> I hope you have a great weekend with Jake! And yes, fingers crossed we can meet up this time



Definitely let us know your schedule when you have it for that week (October 26th to November 3rd).   We will move heaven and earth to be able to meet up to say hello!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> You'll love this Gina, my hubby saw the picture of you 3 and said you look just like a teenager



Well, let me say that you just made my day!!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I will have to ask Steve, as I've never rode either one.  I despise drops so I have no desire to experience either attraction , though both are favorites for Steve.  I know the drop is longer on Journey to Atlantis.....60 feet versus the 49' drop on Splash.



Ok - thanks!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So I fully intended on getting a longer update posted last night than just Journey to Atlantis, but I had a nasty migraine pop up late yesterday afternoon (long after Jake had left for home, thankfully) and I just couldn't look at the computer screen anymore.  We had a freakishly intense (and completely unforecasted) thunderstorm blow in, so I think it was just the sudden change in air pressure that set me off.  It is the first migraine that I've had since our Epcot day in early May, so its been a few months since I've had one.....so I guess I can't complain.  It just sucked to end up in bed at 8:30 on a Sunday night after such an otherwise awesome weekend.

We had a great few days together as a family:  Jake rolled in around 7:30 on Thursday night and headed home just after 10 am yesterday.  A short visit, for sure, but we packed in a lot of fun during the time we had.  We did a TON of shopping, a ton of eating  (I'll be spending some extra time in the pool this week to atone for my dietary sins!) and we devoted Saturday morning to giving Jake a tour of Belle Isle State Park, one of Detroit's best assets.

The James Scott Memorial Fountain:
















The Anna Scripps Whitcomb Conservatory:
















The Dossin Great Lakes Museum:
















And the Belle Isle Aquarium, oldest aquarium in the USA:
_














_
With our much-anticipated weekend now over, its time to get back to business.  I'm going to try and make up for some lost time and get some good entries up this week.  They may be a little shorter than my customary posts, but hopefully they will be more frequent .  Thanks again for your patience! 
_





(I miss him already)_


----------



## verleniahall

Glad that you had a great visit!!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wahoo!  Let the planning begin! It will be so awesome to see you both again!



So excited to add another trip and being able to get together again!!

Beautiful pictures of the sights around Detroit!!  So nice to have a weekend with Jake


----------



## chicagoshannon

Looks like a good time!  I keep meaning to mention Daddy's Donuts to you.  It's in/near Detroit.  He makes them fresh and to order!  You should try it sometime.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you had a wonderful weekend. The park looks lovely and the conservatory especially.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Definitely let us know your schedule when you have it for that week (October 26th to November 3rd).   We will move heaven and earth to be able to meet up to say hello!



Done! I will definitely do that


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can hardly believe we'll soon be at the 2 month mark!  It's unbelievable how fast its roaring up!
> 
> 
> 
> Your babies are simply _*beautiful*_ .  I bet they loved the chicken thighs!
> 
> Do you find that your male cat enjoys people food more than your female?  Our Vi is mostly content to stick with her cat food (and prefers dry over wet), but Dash is like an eating machine .  He especially loves butter, cheese and meat.


He is so lazy, he doesn't even bathe so he got a really bad hair cut earlier this summer to get the mats out from drinking the milk dripping from the calf we were feeding all winter. Picture him under a bucket with a nipple the calf is drinking out of and his head turned up to drink anything falling down.   He is going for a little nip tuck (if you know what I mean) in a few weeks so I am going to have them clean him up some more.  A long haired barn cat is a bad idea, although his mother never had any issues. 

She is the eating (and hunting machine).  She is only a few months old and spends her days taking the sparrows and starlings in the barn down.  She is also constantly grooming herself.  I try to give them a treat a few nights a week.  Sunday they had bbq chicken skin.  between DD and her cousins, she has been really man handled lately.  Last night in a monsoon, DD was trying to convince her to "take a bath" in the down spout.  She can't get it through her head that we wash cows, not cats.  

I know you hate drops, but Splash is so cute inside.  DD is so excited she can ride Atlantis, she loves water rides.  We checked in for the cruise, have all hotel nights booked and a car (still watching).  Now just deciding on Kennedy Space or Discovery Cove.  I know two totally different experiences and the early start time for Discovery Cove will make us change our days.  I don't know.  I have to re read your reports to get a feel.

If you have a Sea World AP, is there a definitive list of discounts/no charge items somewhere?  It seems like the website didn't mention some of the things you have.  

Thanks for any info.  
You pictures with Jake were so nice.  I love the look of that Aquarium.  You guys find all the good spots to explore.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld, continued*

After Journey to Atlantis, we strolled around a bit to allow Steve to air dry in the warm sunshine.  The good thing is, he didn’t stay wet for long……on a nice day (especially a hot one like this was, with relatively low humidity), it’s amazing how quickly the wettest clothing can dry out . 

Heading through Antarctica on our way back toward the waterfront, we were shocked to find the area virtually deserted…..and it was noon . 






Steve routinely will remind me, _“Hey….you should really take a crowd pic!”.   _I’m always glad to have those after the trip has ended, especially as I’m writing these reports.   I just wish we had taken note of the standby time for Empire of the Penguin.  It had to have been 5-10 minutes at most.

Oh, how I love the relaxed pace of SeaWorld in the spring! 

We decided to continue our stroll through Shark Wreck Reef and past the Infinity Falls area for another peek at the progress (or, in the case of early May, the lack thereof).   The crews were working diligently but there was little noticeable change than from a few days before.  I suppose it was unfair to expect noticeable change in such a short span…..it hadn’t really been that long.   I will admit, though, as we gazed upon the construction area and saw just how much there was yet to do before the ride would be considered ready for park guests, we couldn’t help but wonder……..are they sure it will be opening in “Summer 2018”?? 

Continuing onward along the walkway, we eventually reached Mama’s Pretzel Kitchen.






It was an easy decision to make this our lunch stop .  Mama’s Pretzel Kitchen is one of our favorite all-day dining participants, and we hadn’t yet enjoyed a meal here this trip.  There was no time like the present.

A little bit of a dining backstory:   SeaWorld only added the Pretzel Kitchen to the all-day dining plan a couple of trips ago……when it was first introduced, it was one of the few park locations that was excluded from the plan.  Understandably so, of course:  being new and a bit of a different spin on theme park fare, it was incredibly busy without being a dining plan participant.  We actually ate there a la carte initially, and enjoyed it so much that we have made it a regular stop on each of our Seaworld vacations. 

The smell emanating from the kitchen was mouthwatering, which made the decision of which entré to select rather difficult.   Each time we visit, I keep saying I’m going to try the meatball pretzel, but for some reason I never have…….and this time was no different.  While they had a wide variety of options form which to pick (the aforementioned meatball pretzel as well as pretzel dogs, pretzel-wrapped bratwurst, plain pretzels, pretzel nuggets, bacon pretzel twists, and more), the fact that these were just being brought out from the kitchen ….. all fresh and warm …. instantly swayed my decision.






The pizza pretzel.  A safe selection, for sure, but I’m a picky eater so safe is right up my alley .

Steve was a little more adventurous, and opted for the stuffed cheeseburger pretzel:






Once again, we had nothing but high praise for this meal.   Our entrees were both delicious:  my pizza pretzel had a ton of cheese and pepperoni on it, while Steve’s stuffed cheeseburger had an ideal of meat-and-cheese-to-pretzel ratio.  The house made chips were a nice accompaniment (and for those planning a visit there, note that the chips are the ONLY side option to my knowledge) though the pretzels were heavy and filling enough that neither of us ate more than a few of the chips.  My only criticism was of the service there…….it was painfully slow getting rang through (even with our all day dining bands) and there was confusion over which size beverages we could get on the all day dining, which slowed us down even more.  Otherwise, it was a great meal……and an excellent use of the dining plan, as the two drink and two entrees with the chips would have been $35-40 out of pocket.

Another stroll was in order after such a filling meal, so we made our way down the walkway to the rear of Shamu stadium, hoping to catch a glimpse of the whales in the viewing area there.    The walkway is lined with some fun and colorful art, some worth stopping to read and others quite photo-worthy.
















Much to our surprise, when we reached the viewing area, it wasn’t the killer whales that were swimming in the tank, but rather a group of pilot whales instead.    We must have caught them during one of their nap times , because they weren’t at all active……so unfortunately, I wasn’t able to capture any good shots of them swimming.  We hung out for a little bit, hoping maybe our presence next to the glass might inspire their curiosity and encourage them to come a little closer, but nope.  






They continued to chill so we eventually continued on .

We made our way back across the bridge that spans the lake ……






….. and were treated to a performance by the Groove Chefs, who were entertaining the small crowd with their instruments which were crafted entirely from pots, pans and kitchen gadgets .    They are actually really great and super fun to watch, so we stayed to enjoy several of their songs.   






*More to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Off to a hair appointment this afternoon, but I will be back later tonight to respond to all your posts .


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld, continued*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pizza pretzel.  A safe selection, for sure, but I’m a picky eater so safe is right up my alley .
> 
> 
> Much to our surprise, when we reached the viewing area, it wasn’t the killer whales that were swimming in the tank, but rather a group of pilot whales instead.    We must have caught them during one of their nap times , because they weren’t at all active……so unfortunately, I wasn’t able to capture any good shots of them swimming.  We hung out for a little bit, hoping maybe our presence next to the glass might inspire their curiosity and encourage them to come a little closer, but nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More to come!*



I love the pizza pretzel! It's the one thing I always get there


And the pilot whales live in that pool. The orcas have only been in there a handful of times since Oct


----------



## pigletto

Looks like it was another beautiful day for park touring...blue skies and low crowds.. who can ask for more ?!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> Glad that you had a great visit!!



Thank you .


pattyw said:


> So excited to add another trip and being able to get together again!!
> 
> Beautiful pictures of the sights around Detroit!!  So nice to have a weekend with Jake



It was wonderful.  I know that you can appreciate how special those rare opportunities to spend with our kids are when we are otherwise so far apart.  I hope your boy is settling in well in Fort Lauderdale!



chicagoshannon said:


> Looks like a good time!  I keep meaning to mention Daddy's Donuts to you.  It's in/near Detroit.  He makes them fresh and to order!  You should try it sometime.



I'm always up for a new donut shop to try!    I looked up the location for Daddy's, and its quite a hike from where we are.....just under an hour (we are a bit south and due west of Detroit,, while Daddy's is in Utica which is straight north).  But if we happen to be in the Pontiac/Sterling Heights area, we will surely plan to stop .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad you had a wonderful weekend. The park looks lovely and the conservatory especially.



The Conservatory is my FAVORITE.  The boys are like "Oh, flowers.  Nice.  What's next?" .  They are history buffs so I could have dropped them off at the marine museum and left them there and they would have been quite content . 

Jake is planning to come next again in October.   I think I'd like to show him Frankenmuth next. 



dalmatian7 said:


> He is so lazy, he doesn't even bathe so he got a really bad hair cut earlier this summer to get the mats out from drinking the milk dripping from the calf we were feeding all winter. Picture him under a bucket with a nipple the calf is drinking out of and his head turned up to drink anything falling down.   He is going for a little nip tuck (if you know what I mean) in a few weeks so I am going to have them clean him up some more.  A long haired barn cat is a bad idea, although his mother never had any issues.
> 
> She is the eating (and hunting machine).  She is only a few months old and spends her days taking the sparrows and starlings in the barn down.  She is also constantly grooming herself.  I try to give them a treat a few nights a week.  Sunday they had bbq chicken skin.  between DD and her cousins, she has been really man handled lately.  Last night in a monsoon, DD was trying to convince her to "take a bath" in the down spout.  She can't get it through her head that we wash cows, not cats.
> 
> I know you hate drops, but Splash is so cute inside.  DD is so excited she can ride Atlantis, she loves water rides.  We checked in for the cruise, have all hotel nights booked and a car (still watching).  Now just deciding on Kennedy Space or Discovery Cove.  I know two totally different experiences and the early start time for Discovery Cove will make us change our days.  I don't know.  I have to re read your reports to get a feel.
> 
> If you have a Sea World AP, is there a definitive list of discounts/no charge items somewhere?  It seems like the website didn't mention some of the things you have.
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> You pictures with Jake were so nice.  I love the look of that Aquarium.  You guys find all the good spots to explore.



What an awesome visual of your little fellow .  Lucky little guy to have an endless supply of fresh milk at his disposal!  I can only imagine how chubby Dash would be with that kind of milk supply .  I cannot even IMAGINE trying to give a cat a hair cut, though .  There has to be a special place in heaven for vets that can carry off that feat.

I will have lots of photos and details on our Discovery Cove day towards the end of this report, so hopefully that will help you make your decision between that and the Space Center a little more clear.  I've never been to KSC, so I can't weigh in on its merits (though I will say that my former boss LOVED it on his trip a few years ago......his teen daughter, however, was less enthused).  My love for DC makes me biased, but its a simply awesome experience.  If KSC wins this time around, be sure to table Discovery Cove for a future trip .

This link gives you a pretty good summary of the discounts extended to SeaWorld pass members:

https://seaworld.com/orlando/annual-pass/benefits/

In addition to this master list, they are additional discounts that change on a monthly basis:






Plus there are extra discounts offered from time to time on top of the standard benefits and the scheduled monthly benefits.  The $24.99 all day dining (a $10 savings) was one such extra offer.

The aquarium architecture is really something to see.  Built in 1904, the ceiling is constructed from individual green glass tiles.  It's supposed to invoke an underwater feel.  Detroit gets such a bad rap most of the time, but there really are some wonderful places to visit in the city.



Joanna71985 said:


> I love the pizza pretzel! It's the one thing I always get there
> 
> And the pilot whales live in that pool. The orcas have only been in there a handful of times since Oct



Good to know about the pilot whales.  Hopefully they will be a bit more active when we are there in October!



pigletto said:


> Looks like it was another beautiful day for park touring...blue skies and low crowds.. who can ask for more ?!



It was a perfect day to be at the park .  After such a cool, wet spring here in Michigan, it was so nice to soak up some sun and warmth!

We always try to really appreciate the low crowds on our spring trip.  October is always much busier, with so many folks in Orlando for the Halloween festivities at all the parks.   Thankfully, SeaWorld absorbs the crowds pretty well, but its still pretty nifty to experience the park when its line- and crowd-free.


----------



## pattyw

OOH!! Mama's Pretzel Kitchen looks fabulous! I probably wouldn't have considered this for a meal.  I would think it was a snack place. But your pretzels look delicious! 

Nice (lack of) crowd pictures!!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hey all!!!! After what feels like the busiest week of my life, the day has come.....we are off to WDW!  I've still got to go to work this morning for a couple of hours but by dinner time we will be touching down at MCO.


----------



## pigletto

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all!!!! After what feels like the busiest week of my life, the day has come.....we are off to WDW!  I've still got to go to work this morning for a couple of hours but by dinner time we will be touching down at MCO.


Have a wonderful time !!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all!!!! After what feels like the busiest week of my life, the day has come.....we are off to WDW!  I've still got to go to work this morning for a couple of hours but by dinner time we will be touching down at MCO.



Have a brilliant time


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all!!!! After what feels like the busiest week of my life, the day has come.....we are off to WDW!  I've still got to go to work this morning for a couple of hours but by dinner time we will be touching down at MCO.



Enjoy!! You worked hard!! Have a great time!!

  Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> Hey all!!!! After what feels like the busiest week of my life, the day has come.....we are off to WDW!  I've still got to go to work this morning for a couple of hours but by dinner time we will be touching down at MCO.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld, continued*

Once we had enjoyed our fill of the spirited entertainment being cooked up (see what I did there? ) by the Groove Chefs, we decided to take another ride on the Sky Tower.  Since our first ride on Monday was a less than serene  (courtesy of the hyped up young school group who accompanied us for the flight), we thought a do-over was in order . 






We stopped and got our tickets (free once again, a pass member perk ) and headed inside to wait in the queue.  The ride was just on its way down as we entered the line, so our wait was minimal and we were boarded within minutes. 






The views were particularly lovely on this sparklingly-clear day, and the atmosphere inside the pod was calm and peaceful this time around .  We could actually hear the audio that was piped into pod (not a necessity, but still a nice compliment to the views), and we were happy that we made the decision to give the attraction another go.





















After disembarking from the Skytower, we spent the next chunk of time just walking around and enjoying the various animal exhibits around the park.    The pelicans, alligators, flamingos, manatees, sharks……all so fun to watch and well worth the time to visit.  






One of my favorite animal exhibits, though, had to be the stingrays:  I’m a sucker for baby animals, and the wee little stingray babies were crazy awesome cute .






As we continued our tour of the park after our visit with the baby stingrays, Steve spied a game with a prize he knew I’d love and decided he just HAD to play……for _me_, of course_(wink wink , nudge nudge)._  Today’s game of skill was to bust brightly colored balloons with small darts……






….and he had no problem popping the required number to win me the coveted prize:  a stingray stuffie, in my favorite color no less .  Really, the only thing that could make stingrays more awesome then they already are would for them to be colored purple .






What can I say?  There’s a little child inside me that is just dying to get out sometimes.  I quite enjoyed carrying that soft little critter around the park for the balance of our SeaWorld day .  Sometimes, it’s the little things that matter most.  For $5, Steve got to experience the thrill of victory and I ended up with a fun souvenir.

We stopped for a bite to eat at one point, this time opting for Asian cuisine from one of the stations at the Expedition Café_.    [A side note worth sharing here:  I read on the SeaWorld Passmembers Facebook page last week that the Italian Station, where we had the stuffed cannelloni on this trip, has been removed and replaced with a salad station .  I’m totally gutted.  But, I digress……]._

Steve picked the teriyaki chicken entré with fried rice and two spring rolls (the latter which were a side entitlement under the dining plan).






I knew I wasn’t going to be able to even finish the entrée, so I skipped the side entirely and just ordered orange chicken with lo mein noodles.






We also both had another cold beverage each…..though I can’t recall if it was bottled water or pop .

While very much comparable to Noodles & Company-type Chinese quick serve, it was still a great choice on the all-day dining plan.  The food was hot and flavorful, and the quantities were substantial.  While I would have LIKED to have finished mine, I ate my fill and left the rest.  Steve was stuffed enough after his plate that he didn’t even want the rest of my orange chicken, though he did sample a few bites before I disposed of the leftovers.   Seating at the Expedition Café is open-air at picnic type tables, and after we sat down with our food we were joined soon after by two older woman who quickly struck up conversation with us.  We had one of those “it’s a small, small world” moments as we learned that they, too, were from Michigan and lived in a neighboring community just 20 minutes from our front door.   We actually sat and chit-chatted with the two ladies for quite a lengthy spell after our meals were consumed, as they were headed to both Aquatica and Discovery Cove for the first time in the days to follow and were eager for any tips and information that we could share with them before their visits.  

Eventually we bid the sweet pair adieu and continued on to our next stop of the day:   an encore presentation of Dolphin Days.
















We had enjoyed Dolphin Days so much a few days before that we both wanted to squeeze in another showing on our final SeaWorld day of the trip.  Of all the awesome SeaWorld shows, this one really does rise to the top as our family’s clear favorite.  And as much as we enjoyed the first viewing earlier in the week, this one was even better:  the energy of the animals and trainers was almost electrifying, and the audience could feel it as they soared through the air in effortless jumps that almost didn’t seem possible.    Those dolphins were spot on each time, every time, and seriously looked like they were having the time of their lives as they danced, flipped, and splashed around the pool to the sheer delight of every single person in the stadium.
















And this time, I managed to get a decent shot of the birds that add their own dollop of awesomeness to the show!






The small crowd was quite possibly the most enthusiastic I’ve ever seen, and the energy from the crowd mixed with the energy from the dolphins and trainers just made for the most *amazing *performance!     We were SO glad we had chosen to make the effort to see the show the second time.






*The balance of our final SeaWorld day is next.*


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> can’t recall if it was bottled water or *pop*



Love when people say pop instead of soda! That's what we call it here!!

Dolphins are so amazing! I can't think of a better job than being a dolphin trainer! 

I really love the Asian food station at the Expedition Cafe. When we visit in the summer, we head towards the one building in the back where it's air conditioned and always uncrowded! Such a nice place for a break!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

On a trip planning note (as we continue to coast through August at a crazy fast pace)......we are officially under 10 weeks to departure for our October vacation!    9 weeks, 6 days to go.....and counting .

Those plans are actually starting to come together quite nicely.  While there's still plenty of time for things to be added, changed or switched around, here's the rough outline of what we have scheduled so far.....

Arrival day Friday, October 26th:  @DontRushMe and her husband are picking us up and chauffeuring us to the airport  [they are on our same Frontier flight, so we will have company on the plane  ].  When we arrive in Orlando late that afternoon (around 5-ish), we will grab dinner together at Sweet Tomatoes (an arrival day tradition for us that we are excited to share with our friends!) and then we will check in at SVR while they head to their condo at Windsor Hills.  It will be a pool, hot tub and Tiki Bar night.

Saturday, October 27th is so far an unscheduled day for us.  We may do Gatorland or just enjoy a resort day.  We had toyed with doing a Disney park....specifically Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios, as we have only done both parks once and neither since 2009....but that day is considered peak and ticket prices are painful, especially when we add parking and food to the equation.   So, we'll scratch Disney and just see where the day takes us.  That evening, we hope to take @chiamarie for dinner at Rocco's Tacos if she can make time for us, and that night we're planning on taking in the Halloween Haunt at Old Town with @DontRushMe and her hubby.  Hopefully, @chiamarie can plan to join us for that, too! (we may be working on a plan for matching t-shirts  ..... just sayin').

Sunday, October 28th will be a SeaWorld day.  We have the Animal Ambassador's tour booked, and plans to meet up with @verleniahall and her husband.  We have all-day dining purchased and ready to go!

Monday, October 29th is an Aquatica day.  Our cabana is booked and now all we need is Mother Nature to cooperate .

Tuesday, October 30th we will kick off our day with breakfast at Boma and exploring Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We will enjoy some pool time and maybe a nap in the afternoon, then head to Fort Wilderness for dinner at Trails End, followed by the Return to Sleepy Hollow event and dessert party.  Depending on the timing of the night, we may work in a hay ride or watch the MK fireworks from the FW dock.

Wednesday, October 31st is another SeaWorld day.  We have the Sea Lions tour booked and all day dining once again.

Thursday, November 1st is Aquatica day #2.  No cabana booked just yet as those dates have not yet been released, so that's still on my to-do list.

Friday, November 2nd we will be kicking off the day at Disney Springs.  We hope to do the Characters in Flight Balloon ride at some point, and we have plans to meet up with @afan for lunch at Dluxe Burger.  We will likely do a little shopping while we are there, and make a stop at the Coke Store for a meet and greet with the Coke Bear followed by drinks at the rooftop bar.  In the evening, we will be having dinner with @pattyw and her hubby Joe at Hash House A Go Go, and then the 4 of us wil be doing the Ferrytale Fireworks Dessert Cruise from the TTC.  I can't imagine a more awesome way to spend our final night.

Saturday, November 3rd we head home.....and start planning for April 2019 .

It's exciting to see the trip staring to take shape


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Your next trip is certainly coming together. When we don't do Disney, we do a lot of the other things like going to the hotels, the campground etc to include a little bit of Disney in our vacation. This time however, it's Disney all the way.

Really enjoying your updates


----------



## chicagoshannon

The Dolphin Days show looks nice.  I'm glad they kept the birds in the show.  Are all the birds still in the show or just the Macaws?

Our trip is 12 days away!  We ended up booking MNSSHP for our last day (we're there for 2 weeks!!)


----------



## dancin Disney style

Hi again! Thanks for the well wishes. It was a long and exhaust ing journey to get here but we made it. In future I should probably rethink going to work on a travel day. Guess I'm getting old. 

We went out to breakfast yesterday and then spent the day shopping, finished it off with the boat to Disney Springs and dinner at our favorite EOS. Today is a full lounge at the pool day in preparation for the 6:30am trek to DHS tomorrow.


----------



## verleniahall

we are lookingforward yo our meetup as well! (I think Sam is more excited for someone toride rollercoasters with - he keeps trying to get me on mako!)


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Love when people say pop instead of soda! That's what we call it here!!
> 
> Dolphins are so amazing! I can't think of a better job than being a dolphin trainer!
> 
> I really love the Asian food station at the Expedition Cafe. When we visit in the summer, we head towards the one building in the back where it's air conditioned and always uncrowded! Such a nice place for a break!



The pop/soda thing seems to be sort of mixed here in Michigan.  Most seem to use the word pop (as we Canucks pretty much all do) but "soda" pops up (pardon the pun! ) here and there as well.  Definitely a northern thing!!

I didn't even realize there was an air conditioned room in the back of the Expedition Cafe dining area!!     Apparently I'll have to take a better look for that when we're there in October!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Your next trip is certainly coming together. When we don't do Disney, we do a lot of the other things like going to the hotels, the campground etc to include a little bit of Disney in our vacation. This time however, it's Disney all the way.
> 
> Really enjoying your updates



It's definitely much more cost effective to do a Disney-only vacation .  The multi-day tickets are where its at.  And then you can relax and enjoy each park knowing you have the whole trip to squeeze in all your must-do's.

We like to incorporate a little bit of Disney into our trips, too.  Nice that we can still do things like the Sleepy Hollow event and the Fireworks Dessert Cruise without having to purchase park tickets.  And those activities are right up Steve's alley.....no crowds!  And lots of snacks! 



chicagoshannon said:


> The Dolphin Days show looks nice.  I'm glad they kept the birds in the show.  Are all the birds still in the show or just the Macaws?
> 
> Our trip is 12 days away!  We ended up booking MNSSHP for our last day (we're there for 2 weeks!!)



Just the macaws at the two showings that we saw of Dolphin Days.  No more acrobats, though.....which I am actually thrilled about.  I was never really a fan of that part of the old show.  Now all the focus is on the animals and it feels like they've just elevated the performance to a whole new level.

I am so excited for you all that your trip is coming up so SOON!  And MNSSHP too!!     Are you going to all dress up for the party?



dancin Disney style said:


> Hi again! Thanks for the well wishes. It was a long and exhaust ing journey to get here but we made it. In future I should probably rethink going to work on a travel day. Guess I'm getting old.
> 
> We went out to breakfast yesterday and then spent the day shopping, finished it off with the boat to Disney Springs and dinner at our favorite EOS. Today is a full lounge at the pool day in preparation for the 6:30am trek to DHS tomorrow.



Glad you are having a fun time so far.  How's the weather?  Crazy hot?



verleniahall said:


> we are lookingforward yo our meetup as well! (I think Sam is more excited for someone toride rollercoasters with - he keeps trying to get me on mako!)



I'm still trying to determine if I'll be able to muster the courage to ride Infinity Falls .  I really, REALLY want to....but that 40' drop has me worried.  I wish I wasn't such a chicken!!  I think I'll have Steve ride it first and let me know if he thinks I can ride without suffering a heart attack on the way down LOL.  The photos of the ride area look so pretty!!  And the rafts go by a brand new flamingo habitat!!


----------



## verleniahall

We can be chicken on that together as the guys laugh st us!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I never liked the acrobats either for the same reason as you.    At this point we won't have any costumes.  Too last minute.  I was trying to think of some way to Disneybound.  My dad won't participate in that at all.  Hopefully we'll get a couple of t-shirts and we'll have Minnie Ears and Duncan will get that pumpkin Mickey hat.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Glad you are having a fun time so far.  How's the weather?  Crazy hot?


Yep, crazy hot. I think 95 today.  Some    huge black clouds rolled in really fast around 6:15 and by 6:30 it was pouring rain.  As in monsoon. As it turned out we had gone to dinner early   and we were just getting back to the resort as the first rain drops came. We just made it to our room when the down pour started. It went on for about 90 minutes. When it stopped we went out to walk the resort and where only out about 20 minutes when the most incredible lightening made it look like daylight. Needless to say we made a quick retreat to our room and didn’t it start to rain again. No big deal though we are getting up early tomorrow so it’s a good night to be in.


----------



## Joanna71985

Dolphin Days is one of my favorite shows. I've watched it 5 times in a day before


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Yep, crazy hot. I think 95 today.  Some    huge black clouds rolled in really fast around 6:15 and by 6:30 it was pouring rain.  As in monsoon. As it turned out we had gone to dinner early   and we were just getting back to the resort as the first rain drops came. We just made it to our room when the down pour started. It went on for about 90 minutes. When it stopped we went out to walk the resort and where only out about 20 minutes when the most incredible lightening made it look like daylight. Needless to say we made a quick retreat to our room and didn’t it start to rain again. No big deal though we are getting up early tomorrow so it’s a good night to be in.



Sounds like a good night to be in early!! Have fun!! Keep us updated!! Are you going to HS to visit Toy Story Land?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> We can be chicken on that together as the guys laugh st us!!



Sounds like a plan to me! 



chicagoshannon said:


> I never liked the acrobats either for the same reason as you.    At this point we won't have any costumes.  Too last minute.  I was trying to think of some way to Disneybound.  My dad won't participate in that at all.  Hopefully we'll get a couple of t-shirts and we'll have Minnie Ears and Duncan will get that pumpkin Mickey hat.



Costumes or no, your kids will have a ball.  Nothing like trick or treating at MK!!



dancin Disney style said:


> Yep, crazy hot. I think 95 today.  Some    huge black clouds rolled in really fast around 6:15 and by 6:30 it was pouring rain.  As in monsoon. As it turned out we had gone to dinner early   and we were just getting back to the resort as the first rain drops came. We just made it to our room when the down pour started. It went on for about 90 minutes. When it stopped we went out to walk the resort and where only out about 20 minutes when the most incredible lightening made it look like daylight. Needless to say we made a quick retreat to our room and didn’t it start to rain again. No big deal though we are getting up early tomorrow so it’s a good night to be in.



Glad that the timing of the rain was such that it didn't ruin your fun.   Fingers crossed for some sunshiny, beautiful weather for your adventures today at the Studios!! 



Joanna71985 said:


> Dolphin Days is one of my favorite shows. I've watched it 5 times in a day before



Holy moly!!  That must have been almost every showing of the day!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Let’s wrap up the balance of our Seaworld day, shall we?  This one has dragged on long enough! 

*Wednesday, May 9th:  SeaWorld – the conclusion*

After Dolphin Days concluded and we spilled out of the stadium and into the sunshine, we opted for a sweet snack at SeaFire Pizza:  pudding cups layered with chocolate cake and topped with fresh whipped cream.






These were considered a “side” on the dining plan, so there was no charge for either treat nor the bottles of water that we picked up on the same trip through the line.  These were really, really delicious, and quite nicely satisfied our sweet tooth cravings without being super heavy on the warm day.

We strolled around again, watching the moms and babies frollick in the dolphin nursery before one more visit to Antarctica for a final ride and visit with the penguins.






We had less than a five minute wait to enter the attraction, and were boarded into our ride vehicle immediately thereafter.   We were winding down after our full day at the park, and chose the mild side once again so we could enjoy the ride gently and peacefully.





















This late in the afternoon, the lights were dimmed in the habitat when we disembarked from our vehicles at the end of the ride.   The penguins, too, were “winding down” their day……and the low light gave the exhibit a totally different feel.
















Once again, we stayed as long as we could stand the frosty air……if it weren’t such a pain, I’d carry jackets with us just so we could stand the cold temperatures a little longer.    When we got to the point that we started to become seriously uncomfortable, we moved out into the warmth and enjoyed some watching some additional penguin antics at the large underwater viewing window as you exit the attraction.











After wrapping up our time in Antarctica, we made our way back toward the waterfront to take a last tour through the beautiful shops.  Since it was the last day we’d be in SeaWorld, we wanted to be sure we picked up any final souvenirs that we wanted to purchase from this specific park….Steve had been collecting shot glasses all throughout the trip, and there were several that he had spied throughout the day but didn’t want to carry around with him as we toured.  As he was making his purchases with the help of lovely Seaworld team member, he called me over to the counter.  The woman who was assisting him had a tray of rings displayed on the glass, and informed me that I was to let her know my ring size and choose my favorite.  Bless his heart, Steve had told the associate that it was our 25th wedding anniversary, and he would be purchasing me a ring to commemorate our special milestone…..but he wasn’t sure which one I’d like best.   While it was hard to pick (I truly did love them all!!) I finally settled on this one:  after our wonderful experience with Archer on our first SeaWorld day earlier in the trip thanks to @chiamarie  ‘s kindness, this piece seemed to be the most fitting.






Oh, how I love that guy .

We opted to grab dinner before heading back to the resort…..one final entitlement on the all day dining until our next vacation in October.   Since it was close by, one of our park favorites, and perhaps the BEST value on the dining plan, we chose Voyagers once again ….. you can’t go wrong with barbecue.











We took our time over dinner, savoring our meal and reflecting on how glad we were that we had chosen to upgrade to annual passes before our arrival.  We hadn’t even left yet, and were already looking forward to our return visit in the fall.    That late in the day, Voyagers was almost empty and we enjoyed a private, quiet section of the restaurant all to ourselves.    We were relaxed and content, and it truly was a very special, private way to end a beautiful day.






Back at the resort, we enjoyed a quiet night enjoying the Fountains pool and hot tub.  Tomorrow was a much-needed day of relaxing……with a few elements of fun thrown in for good measure .   


*Coming up:  poolside fun, Disney Springs, our first “Japanese Teppanyaki Experience”, and the Wonderland Cookie Dough Café!*


----------



## pattyw

Just love those penguins! I wish we could stay in there longer, too! It's just freezing!!

That ring is gorgeous!! Such a nice momento! Steve is very sweet!


----------



## verleniahall

Voygers looks awesome! We have the all day dining for the 28th so Sam says that's on our "must do" for eating!


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> Sounds like a good night to be in early!! Have fun!! Keep us updated!! Are you going to HS to visit Toy Story Land?


Oh ya...:got up at 5:30 this morning. We had to do a checkout and back in this morning which should have only taken 5 minutes but it took 20.   So that delayed us drastically. We still managed to do SDD, Aliens and TSM by official park opening. We are currently on the boat heading to Epcot for lunch. Then back for a rest at the resort and an evening at MK.


----------



## Lynne G

Super Grover passes in hand, we are now doing DC, with stops at SW and Aquadica thrown in.  Good thing I have a rental car, and don't care if we don't spend all time at USO, oh, and Mickey party and GF stay in there too, well because.  Love all your pictures of the food.  Most likely we will buy the all day dining at SW, as going on Saturday, as Sunday is USO's AP only night, so since I want to see the night time shows, only on the week-ends now, Saturday it is.  Glad you told us that the pretzel place is included.  I can see a stop for nuggets and water at least one of the hours.  Based on the shows, we will do most on Saturday, leave the rest for another day.    

Squeal, countdown is now 1, so want hot weather, with little rain, for the next 2 weeks.  Why yes hotel, we will see you tomorrow.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> Oh ya...:got up at 5:30 this morning. We had to do a checkout and back in this morning which should have only taken 5 minutes but it took 20.   So that delayed us drastically. We still managed to do SDD, Aliens and TSM by official park opening. We are currently on the boat heading to Epcot for lunch. Then back for a rest at the resort and an evening at MK.



How did you like the new rides? 
You have a busy day! 3 parks today? Good for you!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Steve is definitely going for brownie points with the ring - what a lovely gesture though


----------



## Joanna71985

Love the ring!


----------



## pigletto

Looks like it was the perfect end to a perfect day with your sweetie.
I’m loving your trip report and still quietly reading along. I’m also loving reading about your plans for October. With any luck I will have your trip reports to keep me occupied until it’s our turn.

 We are still debating Disney or no Disney around here for our March break trip.. it will go back and forth for awhile I think. We have switched to every other year for Orlando trips and we haven’t been to Disney since last summer.. once everyone realized it will be 2020 before we go back they decided they may want to do Disney again instead of a more leisurely trip with Discovery Cove and Aquatica.
With any luck we will have a plan before we get there in March . There are definitely worse problems to have than to try and decided what fun things to do on vacation . All of it sounds good to us so it’s proving harder to narrow it down than you would think .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> Just love those penguins! I wish we could stay in there longer, too! It's just freezing!!
> 
> That ring is gorgeous!! Such a nice momento! Steve is very sweet!



My big guy has a very soft side, for sure.  Over the entire trip, he had been trying to get me to pick-a-pearl again as he knows how much I adored that souvenir from a few years ago (and its still one of my favorite pieces of jewelry).  By the time we reached that final hour in the park, I guess he decided to take matters into his own hands .  I'm very blessed, indeed!



verleniahall said:


> Voygers looks awesome! We have the all day dining for the 28th so Sam says that's on our "must do" for eating!



We kept a detailed count of our food costs versus dining plan cost, and on that final day at SW, we TRIPLED our value......that Voyagers meal alone would hae cost almost as much as the all-day dining for two (within a few dollars).  Voyagers is Steve's fave, too.  You definitely can't go wrong with barbecued meat .  And I will note that it was DELICIOUS.......the chicken, especially, was AMAZING!  Super juicy and flavorful!



dancin Disney style said:


> Oh ya...:got up at 5:30 this morning. We had to do a checkout and back in this morning which should have only taken 5 minutes but it took 20.   So that delayed us drastically. We still managed to do SDD, Aliens and TSM by official park opening. We are currently on the boat heading to Epcot for lunch. Then back for a rest at the resort and an evening at MK.



Sounds like a great time, despite the morning delay.  Hope the sun shone for ya on such a busy day!



Lynne G said:


> Super Grover passes in hand, we are now doing DC, with stops at SW and Aquadica thrown in.  Good thing I have a rental car, and don't care if we don't spend all time at USO, oh, and Mickey party and GF stay in there too, well because.  Love all your pictures of the food.  Most likely we will buy the all day dining at SW, as going on Saturday, as Sunday is USO's AP only night, so since I want to see the night time shows, only on the week-ends now, Saturday it is.  Glad you told us that the pretzel place is included.  I can see a stop for nuggets and water at least one of the hours.  Based on the shows, we will do most on Saturday, leave the rest for another day.
> 
> Squeal, countdown is now 1, so want hot weather, with little rain, for the next 2 weeks.  Why yes hotel, we will see you tomorrow.



Awesome Lynne!!  Your trip sounds SPECTACULAR!!  Have a most amazing time, and safe travels!!  Be sure to check in here and give us a live update when you get a free moment! 

If you have Super Grover passes, I think you can take advantage of the all-day dining deal that they have until the end of August.  YOu can purchase now and use anytime until December 31st.  Saves you $10 off each plan:  $24.99 versus $34.99 as long as you buy 3.  Good for redemption at either SW or AQ!  If you are planning to do the ADD at both parks, it might be worth purchasing online before you get to the parks.  Just log into the SW passmember site and you should be good to go.

And....since I know its your special day.....









Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Steve is definitely going for brownie points with the ring - what a lovely gesture though



He is a very thoughtful guy .  Always wants me to be happy.  Such a sweetie!



Joanna71985 said:


> Love the ring!



Thank you!   There was another one I loved (was tough to pick between the two), so I may have to purchase that one in October .



pigletto said:


> Looks like it was the perfect end to a perfect day with your sweetie.
> I’m loving your trip report and still quietly reading along. I’m also loving reading about your plans for October. With any luck I will have your trip reports to keep me occupied until it’s our turn.
> 
> We are still debating Disney or no Disney around here for our March break trip.. it will go back and forth for awhile I think. We have switched to every other year for Orlando trips and we haven’t been to Disney since last summer.. once everyone realized it will be 2020 before we go back they decided they may want to do Disney again instead of a more leisurely trip with Discovery Cove and Aquatica.
> With any luck we will have a plan before we get there in March . There are definitely worse problems to have than to try and decided what fun things to do on vacation . All of it sounds good to us so it’s proving harder to narrow it down than you would think .



I think our European friends have the right idea.....2-3 week trips .  One week for Disney, one week for Universal, one week for SeaWorld and the rest of Orlando.  Of course, *I* could never do anything more than a 1 week vacay at this point (I couldn't leave Violet and Dash more than the 8 nights that we now do) but without pets, it would be ideal to do longer trips and be able to not have to decide between park families.  I totally understand your decision dilemma!!

Hopefully my report on our day at Discovery Cove will help you make your decision one way or the other.  It really is an amazing park....but definitely a whole different experience versus a regular theme park.


----------



## dancin Disney style

pattyw said:


> How did you like the new rides?
> You have a busy day! 3 parks today? Good for you!


LOVED  SDD. I thought it was sort of a hybrid of BTMR and EE.  It’s supposed to be a kids coaster but it’s a bit more than that.  We were going with the Easy WDW plan for the morning....he arrived at the gate at 6:15 and was able to do everything in Toy Story Land twice by about 8:30.  We didn’t get to the gate until 6:45 and it certainly made a difference.  By the time we got to SDD the posted wait was on one sign 45 and the other 35 but I knew that they have been inflating the time.  It was actually 20.  We then went to Aliens and the wait was about 5-10 minutes. It’s a really cute ride but too short. We then moved on to TSM and it was pretty much a walk on even though the sign said 15 minutes. The only wait was right at the very start of the line while they load the cars.  

We only had lunch at Epcot and then went back to the room until 4:45 before heading to MK.  The only real goal there was dinner and fireworks. We did manage to get 3 more FP and did the standby for BTMR. Oh boy....that has got to be the worst line to stand in.  It was only 35 minutes but it’s so incredibly hot.  There are zero fans in there and zero air movement. At one point I started to not feel so great and wondered how often someone passed out in there.  Can’t believe they have never added those big fans that most other ques have.  

We positioned ourselves right in the middle of Main St for the fireworks and dipped out about 1 minute before the end. Which was absolutely perfect. There was a bus waiting when we got there and got on, got a seat and the bus took off 5 minutes later. We walked back into out room at 9:40. It was a very long day, by far the longest we’ve ever done but it was a fun one. 

More relaxing at the pool today!!! I’m already there in fact.


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina that ring is really cute.  So not surprised that Steve got it for you.


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> More relaxing at the pool today!!! I’m already there in fact.


----------



## I-4Bound

That BBQ looks good! I don't know why, but I periodically stop getting updates from the thread. Just had a lot of catching up, which was a nice break in my morning! Loved all the beautiful pictures of you and Jake. I know you were a Happy Mama!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Thank you!   There was another one I loved (was tough to pick between the two), so I may have to purchase that one in October .


Great idea!


----------



## DontRushMe

I'm so sad we missed the penguins on our visit. But your pictures are fun.  Love the ring!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dancin Disney style said:


> LOVED  SDD. I thought it was sort of a hybrid of BTMR and EE.  It’s supposed to be a kids coaster but it’s a bit more than that.  We were going with the Easy WDW plan for the morning....he arrived at the gate at 6:15 and was able to do everything in Toy Story Land twice by about 8:30.  We didn’t get to the gate until 6:45 and it certainly made a difference.  By the time we got to SDD the posted wait was on one sign 45 and the other 35 but I knew that they have been inflating the time.  It was actually 20.  We then went to Aliens and the wait was about 5-10 minutes. It’s a really cute ride but too short. We then moved on to TSM and it was pretty much a walk on even though the sign said 15 minutes. The only wait was right at the very start of the line while they load the cars.
> 
> We only had lunch at Epcot and then went back to the room until 4:45 before heading to MK.  The only real goal there was dinner and fireworks. We did manage to get 3 more FP and did the standby for BTMR. Oh boy....that has got to be the worst line to stand in.  It was only 35 minutes but it’s so incredibly hot.  There are zero fans in there and zero air movement. At one point I started to not feel so great and wondered how often someone passed out in there.  Can’t believe they have never added those big fans that most other ques have.
> 
> We positioned ourselves right in the middle of Main St for the fireworks and dipped out about 1 minute before the end. Which was absolutely perfect. There was a bus waiting when we got there and got on, got a seat and the bus took off 5 minutes later. We walked back into out room at 9:40. It was a very long day, by far the longest we’ve ever done but it was a fun one.
> 
> More relaxing at the pool today!!! I’m already there in fact.



Would you stop making it all sound so gosh darn fun???  You're making me want to put a Disney day in our October plans for absolute sure .   You're bad for my budget, Miss Dancin' .

In all seriousness, I'm so glad you guys are having such a wonderful time.  You deserve this awesome break so very much.  

Now, we're all waiting for a Mouse Ears Selfie .  Don't let us down!!! 



dancin Disney style said:


> @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina that ring is really cute.  So not surprised that Steve got it for you.



He's a keeper, my Steve.  Generous to a fault.  I'm not sure how I got so lucky.



I-4Bound said:


> That BBQ looks good! I don't know why, but I periodically stop getting updates from the thread. Just had a lot of catching up, which was a nice break in my morning! Loved all the beautiful pictures of you and Jake. I know you were a Happy Mama!



That's happened to a few folks....it must be a glitch in the boards somewhere.  I'm glad you are back and all caught up again!!    I hate to 'lose' any of my readers!

Thank you for the kind compliment on our pics from Jake's visit .   Even all grown up, he's still my pride and joy.  We hope to maybe see him again in early September....no firm plans yet, but we hope to make a quick weekend visit home around the 7th as it will likely be the last one until maybe Christmas.



DontRushMe said:


> I'm so sad we missed the penguins on our visit. But your pictures are fun.  Love the ring!



You guys DEFINITELY need a SeaWorld do-over day!!   You still have so much to see and do there......and yes, ESEPCIALLY the penguins!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  a mish-mashy day of vacation-y things *

We had been pretty consistently _busy, busy, busy _from the time our plane touched down on Friday night…..and we had a much-anticipated day at Discovery Cove planned for our final full day in Orlando…..so we opted to make this Thursday our “free-form” day:  not really a _restful_ one, per se, but nothing really scheduled either.  A day to take are of some 'business', do a little relaxing, and still find time to have a little fun.  I suppose this would be as* restful* as we got on this trip.

We did have one commitment for early in the day:  we had decided to take advantage of the Vistana’s customary offer for a complimentary resort photo session and free 5 x 7 print.  We did one of the sessions a few years ago one of our first stays at the resort (back when all three of us were travelling together as a family), and got some great shots for a crazy reasonable price.  While we weren’t planning on purchasing the CD of our session this time [we had gotten plenty of great pictures at the parks thanks to our Photokey], we thought it might be nice to have one non-park picture to commemorate our silver anniversary.    The sessions are pretty quick (about 15 minutes long) so they don’t take up much of the day, and we were able to book one of their first time slots of the morning .

While our photographer was one of the sweetest young ladies we’ve had the pleasure of meeting in quite a long time, we weren’t super fond of most of the shots she captured .  I will give her this:  she was very creative  !!  For many of the pictures, she had us leaping in the air while holding hands  (or something equally as awkward) which, looking on the bright side, made picking our favorite shot for the complimentary print quite easy .  There were only a few that didn’t make me cringe!! 

This is the one we ended up choosing.  






Had we wanted a CD of all the images from our session (which would have been about ….. 20-25?, I would guess) the price would have been $59, and it came with a full release so you could make your prints wherever you wished.   A very fair price, I thought.  Smaller print packages were also available for those who wished to purchase hard copy photos.

We left the resort photo session and made a stop at Golden Corral for a hearty breakfast before embarking on the balance of our day’s activities.  Steve was as hungry as a grizzly bear by then, so a buffet was right up his alley.  It was oddly empty in the restaurant when we arrived  (perhaps because it was a weekday morning? ) so we were greeted and seated without any kind of wait.    Steve made a beeline straight for the bacon…..and the ham…..and the fried chicken .  What happens on vacation, stays on vacation!!






I’m a bit more of a traditionalist.  While bacon is an important component of breakfast, so are eggs, pancakes, and hashbrowns.  Variety is the spice of life, as they say.






It was a good morning for a Golden Corral breakfast, as we planned to skip lunch in preparation for our much anticipated evening feast:  we would be meeting @chiamarie  at Kobe’s Steakhouse and rumor had it that portions were going to be pretty darn huge.  We could eat hearty now and ideally not be hungry again until the time that dinner rolled around…..especially if we limited ourselves to just a small snack when we visited Disney Springs later that morning.   

After breakfast, we headed to Kissimmee to do a little bit of shopping for “souvenirs” for our boy:   he had put in a request for some shoes and clothing from his beloved Nike Clearance Store and we were happy to spoil him a little.  After all, you can’t really bring a 22-year-old man home a Shamu stuffie, right?    To ensure he was going to like all the stuff we picked out (our “parent” tastes can be much different than his!!) we texted a few photos back and forth to get his thumbs up before purchasing…..it’s not like we could take anything back if it happened not to fit or be the wrong style.   

New Lebrons are always, always a hit (not only does Florida offer styles not readily available to him in Canada, but the price we pay at the Clearance Store is WAY less than he would pay from a Canadian retailer):






.....plus we picked him up some new shorts and shirts as well.  Summer was coming, after all.






We know him pretty well, though, because he was elated and thrilled with everything we found…..and we got several thank you's and “love ya, momma!” texts as we made our way to the next stop on the souvenir search:  the Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores.

Somehow I missed taking any photos here, but probably because it was a pretty quick mission.  We popped into a few of the sports stores (Under Armor, Nike, Reebok) but the bargains were few and far between.  Now that we live in the USA and have easy access to outlet stores here in Michigan (and a lower tax rate than Florida by a smidge), clothes shopping in Florida isn’t a really big deal for us.  Our biggest score was at the Lindt Outlet, where we got a rocking good deal on beautiful Florida themed gift bags full of our own custom assortment of 100 Lindor chocolates.  We picked up one for Jake (a little surprise to go along with the shoes and clothes), one for my mom, and one for Steve’s parents.  We splurged and picked up a smaller assortment for us to enjoy to ensure that we didn’t suffer from a breakdown in willpower and end up stealing a few from the other bags before they made it back to Michigan .

We darted back to the villa to unload our packages (we were mostly worried about those chocolates melting in the heat of the rental) and with our to-do list fully completed, we were able to begin the “fun” part of the day:  a visit to Disney Springs.






*More to come*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  Disney Springs*






It was yet another stupendous weather day, so we intended to take full advantage of the sunshine and pleasant temperatures coupled with the blissfully low crowds at the Springs.  We parked in the Lime Garage (tons of spaces available…..parking at Disney Springs is so painless and easy!) and headed down the stairs with no real plan of attack at all.






We opted to head toward the Marketplace first, since it’s the most familiar to us.  We paused in front of the Poutine Restaurant, and vowed that we must make this a stop on a future trip:  just to assess the authenticity of our nation’s favourite food.   An idea for October, perhaps?






We popped in and out of each of the stores as we strolled along, specifically looking for a Disney shot glass for Steve’s collection.  When we had trouble locating them in the World of Disney…..






…..we stopped to ask one of the friendly CM’s if they could point us in the right direction.    As it turns out, apparently that question is taboo (“Mickey doesn’t drink!” …..insert horrified face here .….who knew??? ) but they offered to show me where the_ “SIPPERS” _were kept. 

It’s amazing how much I have yet to learn where Disney is concerned .

They also suggested we check Mickey’s Pantry, as they also were reported to carry a small selection of “sippers”.  Indeed, they did…..and Steve was able to check that item off his vacation wish-list.






We actually found a TON of cool stuff in Mickey’s Pantry…..oddly enough, its one of the places we’d never bothered to stop in before.  Steve loves to cook (and is a tiny bit addicted to the Food Network, but don’t tell him I told ya his secret ) so he was quite enamored with all the cool kitchen-y items that they had to offer.






We spent some time browsing in the Days of Christmas Store (I could spend an entire paycheck in there without so much as batting an eye! )…..






…..the Pin Traders store……






….and of course, we stopped to savor the sweet smells in Ghirardelli’s.   We were elated that their complimentary samples were one of our favorites:  milk chocolate caramel!






*Stay tuned for more .




*


----------



## AntimonyER

What a great trip report, we are going Oct 13-20 (Doing DC, SW, Aquatica, BG, and MNSSHP (which is a surprise for my kids)) reading yours is definitely is helping build the excitement for ours. I especially enjoyed the Aquatica section as we haven't been there yet, but hope to visit two days if the weather cooperates. Always nice to meet a fellow animal lover as well, we have 8 (3 dogs, 4 cats, and a bearded dragon)


----------



## chicagoshannon

I've never heard shot glasses called sippers before.  I've always heard the called toothpick holders at Disney.  lol


----------



## pattyw

AntimonyER said:


> What a great trip report, we are going Oct 13-20 (Doing DC, SW, Aquatica, BG, and MNSSHP (which is a surprise for my kids)) reading yours is definitely is helping build the excitement for ours. I especially enjoyed the Aquatica section as we haven't been there yet, but hope to visit two days if the weather cooperates. Always nice to meet a fellow animal lover as well, we have 8 (3 dogs, 4 cats, and a bearded dragon)



Fellow pet lover here, too! We have 8 cats! Wow-  a bearded dragon? does he/she interact with the dogs and cats at all?


----------



## AntimonyER

pattyw said:


> Fellow pet lover here, too! We have 8 cats! Wow-  a bearded dragon? does he/she interact with the dogs and cats at all?



Not really. The Dragon (Ms. Kibbles) is my daughter's, and she is VERY protective (she would do Hagrid proud), if the dragon is ever out of her habitat, the animals are removed from her room.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aw, I would have loved to see a jump-picture!


----------



## pattyw

@AntimonyER - So cute! DD is just beaming holding Ms. Kibbles! Thanks for sharing the picture!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

It looks an ideal day at Disney Springs, not too crowded.


----------



## pigletto

I am just loving your updates. Disney and shopping.. two of my favourite things. 
I so wish we could hit the Nike Outlets in Florida before basketball season starts for my 14 year old. It's physically painful for me to spend $150 canadian for a pair of shoes that might not even last the season at the rate he is growing. Alas, we won't be there until March. We definitely are planning a shopping day for one of the down days though and I am sure we will all find fun things at the outlets. It's not so much the deals (because with the exchange rate it isn't much better) but the variety is a big draw.
Last night the final vote came down and we are back to doing Disney. With our next trip not until 2021, nobody wanted to skip Disney for that long. Once the dollar improves and we can think about doing Orlando yearly again it will be easier to skip our beloved Disney parks. I am sad to be missing Discovery Cove but I am certain we will make it a priority on another trip.  We are still tacking on two days in Tampa as far as I know.

I am with you... I LOVE the Days of Christmas store. When we first started going everyone was allowed to pick an ornament to bring home from every trip. After awhile we decided to pick one as a family. The result is I have enough Disney ornaments for an entirely Disney tree.. Tinkerbell light up topper included (that was a great Outlet find)!

The description of the awkward leaping photos made me laugh out loud. I love the one you chose though!


----------



## Monykalyn

I like that resort photo! and great Anniversary Souvenir ring! Our anniversary splurge this year was AKL and Jiko, and-as it turned out-California Grill.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> .parking at Disney Springs is so painless and easy!)


-it really isn't but you have some great timing and managed to get good times to go LOL! Maybe just not going on Saturday nights makes a difference -seems that is when we get there...

Beautiful weather. Wish we would have had more time in May - that was such a super quick trip for DD drop off for her summer alumni program.

And just booked a quickie trip for September for HHN!  Have an extra accommodation certificate from our TS stays-one of the places is available is SVR. I am leaning towards Westgate Lakes as it seems to be closer to Universal but I know you have made the drive countless times from SVR-any thoughts? I will have my DD's toll transponder with me as I despise I-4 lol!


----------



## dancin Disney style

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina where is the Nike Clearance Store?   I think I’ve seen it but can’t put place it at the moment.  We’ve been to the Nike store on 192 at the I4 and the one at the Buena Vista outlet.

Oh and the ear selfie won’t be happening. I don’t have any.  GC just bought herself the rose gold ones but I’m not allowed to even touch them.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

AntimonyER said:


> What a great trip report, we are going Oct 13-20 (Doing DC, SW, Aquatica, BG, and MNSSHP (which is a surprise for my kids)) reading yours is definitely is helping build the excitement for ours. I especially enjoyed the Aquatica section as we haven't been there yet, but hope to visit two days if the weather cooperates. Always nice to meet a fellow animal lover as well, we have 8 (3 dogs, 4 cats, and a bearded dragon)



Welcome to the thread, @AntimonyER !  Glad to have you reading along and joining in the chatter!

Sounds like you have one AWESOME trip planned for the fall .  You'll just be coming home as we are readying to leave on our next adventure!  I am confident you will all have a wonderful time at Aquatica.....it's an incredible waterpark, and our visits there almost always ends up being one of our favorite days of our trip.  

Are you dressing up for MNSSHP?  Doing to the dolphin swim at DC?  How old are you kids?  Feel free to partake in the trip planning chatter as we roll along...there are several of us here who are all heading to Orlando in October.



chicagoshannon said:


> I've never heard shot glasses called sippers before.  I've always heard the called toothpick holders at Disney.  lol



Toothpick holders .  Good grief!

Before that dday, I had no idea that the discussion of alcohol at Disney was that taboo  (when I say the CM's looked horrified when I inquired, I'm not kidding....you would have thought I asked where they kept their guns, or supply of dead bodies).  Apparently Mickey has never seen what happens around the World at EPCOT .



AntimonyER said:


> Not really. The Dragon (Ms. Kibbles) is my daughter's, and she is VERY protective (she would do Hagrid proud), if the dragon is ever out of her habitat, the animals are removed from her room.



That is SUPER COOL!!!   What an amazing and interesting pet! 

3 dogs, 4 cats, and a bearded dragon.......plus kids......that's a busy household!  But there's nothing more wonderful than teaching children a love for animals .  You can see just from that photo how much joy pets are bringing to your DD!



Joanna71985 said:


> Aw, I would have loved to see a jump-picture!



Trust me, you are fortunate to have been spared the horror .  We are too old and too fat to be attempting such cutsie photos .  The image of them still haunts me from time to time .








Mrs Doubtfire said:


> It looks an ideal day at Disney Springs, not too crowded.





pigletto said:


> I am just loving your updates. Disney and shopping.. two of my favourite things.
> I so wish we could hit the Nike Outlets in Florida before basketball season starts for my 14 year old. It's physically painful for me to spend $150 canadian for a pair of shoes that might not even last the season at the rate he is growing. Alas, we won't be there until March. We definitely are planning a shopping day for one of the down days though and I am sure we will all find fun things at the outlets. It's not so much the deals (because with the exchange rate it isn't much better) but the variety is a big draw.
> Last night the final vote came down and we are back to doing Disney. With our next trip not until 2021, nobody wanted to skip Disney for that long. Once the dollar improves and we can think about doing Orlando yearly again it will be easier to skip our beloved Disney parks. I am sad to be missing Discovery Cove but I am certain we will make it a priority on another trip.  We are still tacking on two days in Tampa as far as I know.
> 
> I am with you... I LOVE the Days of Christmas store. When we first started going everyone was allowed to pick an ornament to bring home from every trip. After awhile we decided to pick one as a family. The result is I have enough Disney ornaments for an entirely Disney tree.. Tinkerbell light up topper included (that was a great Outlet find)!
> 
> The description of the awkward leaping photos made me laugh out loud. I love the one you chose though!



Jake bought every single pair of his basketball shoes in Florida when he played competitively and in high school.  He had SO many players from other teams come up after his games and ask where he got his shoes....he LOVED being able to get the colors and styles that weren't available in Canada.  It was not uncommon for him to bring 3 different pairs home from one trip ...... when I gave birth to a baby boy all those years ago, I never one thought we'd spend such a large portion of his youth shopping for shoes .

We haven't found the discounts at the outlets to be as awesome as they were years ago, but its possible that our expectations have increased after so many years of great bargains.  When you're there in March, you might be at just the right time to catch a seasonal clearance as they transition their stock from winter to summer.  Timing, as they say, is everything!!

So you are back to Disney planning!!!    You guys will have a blast, whatever you choose to do.  I hear ya on the pain of the exchange rate, though.  The dollar has been low for SO long now  .... oh, for the days when we danced around par.   Imagine the splurges that will be possible when that happens again.  DC will become so much more affordable!

And I would love to see a photo of your Disney tree, if you have a pic that you are willing to share .  I've never done a themed tree myself, but love the idea of one!!



Monykalyn said:


> I like that resort photo! and great Anniversary Souvenir ring! Our anniversary splurge this year was AKL and Jiko, and-as it turned out-California Grill.
> 
> -it really isn't but you have some great timing and managed to get good times to go LOL! Maybe just not going on Saturday nights makes a difference -seems that is when we get there...
> 
> Beautiful weather. Wish we would have had more time in May - that was such a super quick trip for DD drop off for her summer alumni program.
> 
> And just booked a quickie trip for September for HHN!  Have an extra accommodation certificate from our TS stays-one of the places is available is SVR. I am leaning towards Westgate Lakes as it seems to be closer to Universal but I know you have made the drive countless times from SVR-any thoughts? I will have my DD's toll transponder with me as I despise I-4 lol!



Westgate Lakes will be a slightly shorter commute than SVR, but SVR is a _*far*_ superior resort.  We've stayed at both and unless there have been some MAJOR upgrades to WL, the amenities and villas are much better at the Vistana.   We have never found the drive to Universal an issue from SVR, and we've done it both via the I4 and the back way.....but then again, we've never had an issue at Disney Springs parking either .  

How awesome for you to squeeze in an extra trip!!  And for HHN, no less!!  



dancin Disney style said:


> @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina where is the Nike Clearance Store?   I think I’ve seen it but can’t put place it at the moment.  We’ve been to the Nike store on 192 at the I4 and the one at the Buena Vista outlet.
> 
> Oh and the ear selfie won’t be happening. I don’t have any.  GC just bought herself the rose gold ones but I’m not allowed to even touch them.



The Nike Clearance Store is on the 192, in the same direction as Capone's & Kissimmee Go Karts (the opposite direction from Krispy Kreme and Celebration).  There's a little strip plaza just past Congo River on the same side of the road.  It has a Bealls outlet, a souvenir shop, a Dollar Tree, the Nike Clearance Store, and a few other small shops.

Methinks someone needs to splurge and buy herself a pair of Mouse Ears on this trip .  How fun would a Mom & Daughter selfie be!!  There's still time, my friend!!  Find a gift shop in MK and DON'T HOLD BACK! 

We will all still be here, patiently waiting for the photo .

Hope you are still having a fantastic time!!


----------



## verleniahall

We have added HHN to our trip as well! I told dh he is just trying to give me a heart attack and collect insurance money from my untimely passing.....


----------



## chicagoshannon

Yeah it's odd.  I'm not a huge alcohol fan, don't like it and don't like what it does to people, but I had a Grey Goose Slushy at Epcot a few years ago.  Decided to have photopass take a family picture in France and they told me I had to hide the drink or our picture wouldn't show up on photopass.  I guess they like taking your money and getting you drunk just don't want any proof it happened. lol


----------



## AntimonyER

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Welcome to the thread, @AntimonyER !  Glad to have you reading along and joining in the chatter!
> 
> Sounds like you have one AWESOME trip planned for the fall .  You'll just be coming home as we are readying to leave on our next adventure!  I am confident you will all have a wonderful time at Aquatica.....it's an incredible waterpark, and our visits there almost always ends up being one of our favorite days of our trip.
> 
> Are you dressing up for MNSSHP?  Doing to the dolphin swim at DC?  How old are you kids?  Feel free to partake in the trip planning chatter as we roll along...there are several of us here who are all heading to Orlando in October.



Thanks for the welcome! My wife is making matching t-shirts, with it being a surprise we figured that would be easier than costumes. We are doing the dolphin swim, it will be our second time, as we did it for my daughter's birthday 5 years ago (coincidentally this trip is also in celebration of her 10th birthday). My boys are 11 and 7. Sea world was our favorite park when the kids were younger, and we went a LOT, thanks to my parents still living in Orlando (I could see MK fireworks from my bedroom window every night growing up) and my sister being a cast member. 

Dec '08
 

Dec '11
 
Dec '12
 
July '13
 
Oct' 13
 
Apr '14


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

AntimonyER - love the pictures. The penguin one is great


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  Disney Springs, continued *

Once we had finished up seeing and doing all the things we wanted to within the Marketplace, we decided to head over to the West Side for a visit to the Coke Store .    It was after one o’clock in the afternoon at this point, and this was the “crowd” at the time:






Along the way, we popped into a few shops that we had passed by on previous visits but never actually went inside.  The first was Amorette’s Pattiserie:






The photos I had seen online of their sweet creations looked* amazing*, and I was eager to see if their freshly baked treats looked as impressive in person.






While the cakes, eclairs and other sweets were all beautifully decorated, they were definitely smaller than what Steve, in particular, was expecting to see (perhaps I may have hyped it up a bit too much in my descriptions to him? ).






It was pretty empty inside the shop while we were there, so it was nice that we could browse their selection and take some photos without holding up other guests.   While everything was cute and almost looked so perfect it almost seemed a shame to eat (all that work and attention to detail just to end up in mashed into bits in someone’s stomach! ), nothing really stuck out at us, either.  We were still quite full from our big breakfast (and had just enjoyed the chocolate samples at Ghirardelli) so that likely had a lot to do with our lack of interest.  I asked Steve if he wanted anything to enjoy now or something we could have them box and take with us, but he wasn’t interested in either option.   We left without purchasing and continued onward.






The next place we chose to take a peek inside was the Ganachery.    In our house, chocolate is its very own food group, so this place should be a definite winner.






It was quite cute inside, albeit VERY small.  We were the only people in the shop (except for the staff) so it was fine, but this store would become VERY full, very fast on a high-crowd day .






The staff were busy working behind a large glass partition, so we stopped for a while to watch them work their magic and create the chocolatey delights that were sold in the store.  






As we watched, one of the staff members brought us over a couple of samples each to try:  one was pistachio (which was great), but the other was poison-on-the-tongue awful.  I can’t remember what the second flavor was (I was too traumatized by the taste!!) but it left me wishing I could rinse out my mouth with a high pressure hose.  The aftertaste was horrible .  Definitely not a fan.

A few of the things the products on the shelf were pretty darn cute (like these Mickey Pants chocolate bars on stick)....






... but the second sample made us both less than eager to make a pricey purchase there.  We browsed a bit before heading back out into the sunshine, but didn’t buy.

After our few delays along the way. we finally made it to our intended destination:  the Coke Store.  The afternoon was very sunny and growing hotter by the minute, so the prospect of something cold to drink was mighty appealing to both of us!











We headed up to the rooftop bar, and perused their menu.  The last time we had visited, we enjoyed the “Tour of the World” sampler tray which included 16 different Coke products from various countries around the globe.   This time, we opted to try something different, and while I’m not a huge fan of pop and ice cream together, I took one for the team and agreed to share a float sampler tray with my Steve.  That, my friend, is just what a good wife does sometimes .






I took in some of the wonderful views from the rooftop patio while Steve waited at the counter for the staff to prepare our tray.






The sampler tray included 8 small floats, and it drew quite a bit of attention from the other guests on the patio. 






We had a few folks come over to ask about the cost and peek at the tray before we disassembled it.  It really was quite a neat looking display.






Each float was labelled underneath the cup, so we both picked our favorites and started with those first.   While I’m not a huge float fan, it was hot enough and I was thirsty enough that I thoroughly enjoyed that first cup!!






We both taste-tested each one, and there wasn’t a single one we didn’t like.   Steve’s favorite was the orange cream while top marks from me went to the Barq’s root beer.  We were wishing that Jake was with us, because he’s a HUGE Pibb lover (a favorite southern treat when he visits Florida, as its not available in Canada) *and* shares his dad’s love of ice cream floats.  This is something that would have been right up his alley!






_I’d like to teach the world to sing, in perfect harmony.  I’d like to buy the world a Coke, and keep it company.  That’s the Real Thing.





_
I believe the cost for the tray was somewhere around $11 with tax.  A fantastic deal, in our opinion.  A fun, shareable, affordable treat in a unique setting....what more can you ask for?











*More of our Coke Store visit to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

verleniahall said:


> We have added HHN to our trip as well! I told dh he is just trying to give me a heart attack and collect insurance money from my untimely passing.....



Oh, how FUN!  Is this a first time for you both at HHN?  It is an INCREDIBLE event!

Y'all are gonna need a vacation after your vacation.....just to recuperate .  You've got a busy itinerary planned!



chicagoshannon said:


> Yeah it's odd.  I'm not a huge alcohol fan, don't like it and don't like what it does to people, but I had a Grey Goose Slushy at Epcot a few years ago.  Decided to have photopass take a family picture in France and they told me I had to hide the drink or our picture wouldn't show up on photopass.  I guess they like taking your money and getting you drunk just don't want any proof it happened. lol



That is SO WEIRD!!      It's a wonder anyone at Epcot gets a Photopass pic with those restrictions .



AntimonyER said:


> Thanks for the welcome! My wife is making matching t-shirts, with it being a surprise we figured that would be easier than costumes. We are doing the dolphin swim, it will be our second time, as we did it for my daughter's birthday 5 years ago (coincidentally this trip is also in celebration of her 10th birthday). My boys are 11 and 7. Sea world was our favorite park when the kids were younger, and we went a LOT, thanks to my parents still living in Orlando (I could see MK fireworks from my bedroom window every night growing up) and my sister being a cast member.
> 
> Dec '08
> View attachment 345805
> 
> Dec '11
> View attachment 345806
> Dec '12
> View attachment 345807
> July '13
> View attachment 345809
> Oct' 13
> View attachment 345810
> Apr '14
> View attachment 345811



Those photos are just gorgeous .  What good memories your family has made!

I can't imagine how awesome it would be to have grown up going to the Orlando theme parks.  I didn't make it for my first visit until I was 35!!


----------



## pigletto

That looks so awesome ! I’m going to make sure we go up to the rooftop bar and do the float sampler as well.. it would be a fun break while we wander around Disney Springs one of our days.


----------



## verleniahall

YES - it will be lots of "first's" for us on this vacation!

1st DIS meetup

1st Trip to SeaWorld in Orlando (been once in San Antonio, but the car was having problems so we really didn't get to enjoy it)

1st Return to Sleepy Hollow Event

1st Universal Trip

1st time at Westgate Lakes

1st time at Halloween Horro Nights - I really like chance th eclown though - she seems cool - but then,  my fav character in HM is the bride....


----------



## pattyw

Love your Disney Springs pictures!! We don't venture over often because I fear the crowds, but you picked a wonderful time to go.  

The chocolate shoppe looks great! The picture of the workers is cute- reminds me of the I Love Lucy episode!

The rooftop bar at the Coke shop looks so nice- great views!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ooo, I need to visit the Coke shop!! Those floats look awesome


----------



## I-4Bound

I wonder what the terrible chocolate was at The Ganachery? We liked everything we tried there, except the prices!

I finally tried the poutine in December...it was delicious! I've never had real poutine, so I can't comment on its authenticity, but we all enjoyed it.


----------



## JaxDad

Hey Gina! I can’t say I’m caught up but I am back! Work and both kids starting at new schools has kept me swamped. 

I had to comment on the Coke sampler. We went to the World of Coke in Atlanta this summer, and they have a huge room filled with dispensers of Coke products from around the world. I’m not a soda drinker, but I had a blast trying everything. And floats would have been even better! I heard they have the Italian soda Beverly at Disney Springs. Did you try it? You definitely would remember!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Methinks someone needs to splurge and buy herself a pair of Mouse Ears on this trip .  How fun would a Mom & Daughter selfie be!!  There's still time, my friend!!  Find a gift shop in MK and DON'T HOLD BACK!
> 
> We will all still be here, patiently waiting for the photo .
> 
> Hope you are still having a fantastic time!!



I’ve already splurged on a park exclusive Pandora so no more splurging for me. You’re gonna have to keep waiting for that pic. 

We went to MNSSHP last night and had a blast.  Did so much more than any regular day at MK.  We both walked out with two full bags of candy.  Not sure what I’m going to do with that.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> That looks so awesome ! I’m going to make sure we go up to the rooftop bar and do the float sampler as well.. it would be a fun break while we wander around Disney Springs one of our days.



The Coke Store is definitely one of our favorite places in Disney Springs.  The Characters in Flight balloon is a close second.....we were actually kind of bummed that we didn't plan to do that again while we were there in May.  It's on the agenda for October if the weather cooperates.  I know they don't fly if its too windy or otherwise inclement.

The International Sampler Tray is a fun shareable as well, if floats aren't your cup of tea.  It was the perfect quantity to split between the four of us last October.  Some pretty wonky flavors (some we liked, some we didn't) but super interesting to see what's hot in Coke beverages around the globe:








verleniahall said:


> YES - it will be lots of "first's" for us on this vacation!
> 
> 1st DIS meetup
> 
> 1st Trip to SeaWorld in Orlando (been once in San Antonio, but the car was having problems so we really didn't get to enjoy it)
> 
> 1st Return to Sleepy Hollow Event
> 
> 1st Universal Trip
> 
> 1st time at Westgate Lakes
> 
> 1st time at Halloween Horro Nights - I really like chance th eclown though - she seems cool - but then,  my fav character in HM is the bride....



That is one impressive line up!! 

I will be interested to hear about your Westgate Lakes stay.....it's been several years since we've been there, and it looks like the resort has expanded quite a bit since our 2012 visit.



pattyw said:


> Love your Disney Springs pictures!! We don't venture over often because I fear the crowds, but you picked a wonderful time to go.
> 
> The chocolate shoppe looks great! The picture of the workers is cute- reminds me of the I Love Lucy episode!
> 
> The rooftop bar at the Coke shop looks so nice- great views!!



Maybe its because we usually visit in the off-season, and maybe its because we usually end up at Disney Springs early in the day, but we rarely find it crowded there.  I'm not big on crowds either.....I don't like people encroaching on my personal space!! 

The rooftop bar not only offers some scenic views, but it generally is a great place to catch a nice breeze on a hot day .  That, combined with a frosty beverage, is a rather nifty way to beat the Florida heat! 



Joanna71985 said:


> Ooo, I need to visit the Coke shop!! Those floats look awesome



I'm not a huge fan of floats....while I adore both soft serve ice cream and pop on their own, I generally don't enjoy it when they mix.....but I have to say, I enjoyed these more than I thought I would.  The ice cream was insanely good!  



I-4Bound said:


> I wonder what the terrible chocolate was at The Ganachery? We liked everything we tried there, except the prices!
> 
> I finally tried the poutine in December...it was delicious! I've never had real poutine, so I can't comment on its authenticity, but we all enjoyed it.



Steve can't recall what flavor revolted us either.....but it was B.A.D..  A killer aftertaste that neither of us could shake.  The first flavor (pistachio, i think?) was delish!

From what we have seen of the poutine from Disney Springs, it is definitely an Americanized version....but that is to be expected, really.  If you ask any Canadian, they'll tell you that the secret to good poutine is in the cheese curds.  I can't say I've even SEEN a cheese curd outside of Canada, so that has to make authentic poutine tough to achieve.  I know Steve almost cried when he saw that they put bolognese sauce and mozzarella on French fries and called it "Italian Poutine" .



JaxDad said:


> Hey Gina! I can’t say I’m caught up but I am back! Work and both kids starting at new schools has kept me swamped.
> 
> I had to comment on the Coke sampler. We went to the World of Coke in Atlanta this summer, and they have a huge room filled with dispensers of Coke products from around the world. I’m not a soda drinker, but I had a blast trying everything. And floats would have been even better! I heard they have the Italian soda Beverly at Disney Springs. Did you try it? You definitely would remember!



Hi Brian!    Welcome back!

I haven't tried the Italian soda from the Coke Store yet, but now i'm intrigued .  It is memorable good, or memorable bad?   I checked the menu that's available online, but didn't see anything called Beverly (unless I missed it!):

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/disney-springs/coca-cola-rooftop-beverage-bar/menus/



dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve already splurged on a park exclusive Pandora so no more splurging for me. You’re gonna have to keep waiting for that pic.
> 
> We went to MNSSHP last night and had a blast.  Did so much more than any regular day at MK.  We both walked out with two full bags of candy.  Not sure what I’m going to do with that.



I am so glad you guys had such a great time at MNSSHP!   I guess you'll just have to eat all that candy before you fly home so it doesn't weigh down your luggage .  Did you have Memory Maker on this trip?  The parties have some super fun photo ops.


----------



## Monykalyn

We have never made it to top of the Coke store! But we do stop at Club cool when in Epcot-although despite being in the park on both our birthdays we never managed to get our free bday slushie there either! 


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can't say I've even SEEN a cheese curd


-oh goodness-you are next to Wisconsin now...cheese curds galore! the real ones that are squeaky when you chew them.  The Poutine shops is real cheese curds too, but I don't know about the authenticity of the gravy!

Will probably end up at SVR if I make myself stick to my budget :Sapphire Falls came available today at an AP rate-good prices but more than I want to pay if we do an MNSSHP too, and as I will have rental car would mean extra for parking too. Shocked SVR was available actually, with the "extra" accommodation certificate. Waiting to see if we get in for the early sneak peek at 3 houses for HHN for passholders.

When are your dates for next spring?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  Disney Springs, continued




*

Hydrated and full from our float tray indulgence, we sat for a bit and enjoyed the view (and the wonderfully refreshing breeze….it was getting HOT as the day wore on) before heading back inside the store.  Our next stop was to visit the Coke Bear .






Aside from the CM’s who were working with the Coke Bear, there wasn’t a single other soul in the meet-and-greet room…..not even a Photopass photographer.  We didn’t have Photopass that trip anyway, so it really didn’t matter to us, but we couldn’t help but wonder if we just hit their breaktime or if the season was slow enough not to warrant a Photopass staff member being present.    We asked the CM to capture a quick pic with my phone, and he was happy to oblige.






After visiting with the Coke Bear, we took a bit of time to browse the vast assortment of Coke-themed merchandise before we reluctantly left the air-conditioned splendor and headed back out into the burning sun .    






There was barely a cloud in the sky and we could almost feel our pasty white skin starting to crisp.






Deciding that some pool time was in order, we strolled back through the Town Center………
















….and made our way back to the Lime Garage to collect our vehicle.  One last crowd pic:  mid-afternoon at Disney Springs:






Arriving back at the Vistana, we wasted no time in swapping our street clothes for swimwear.  We grabbed some cold bottles of water from the fridge (staying hydrated on these hot days is an absolute MUST), lathered on a liberal layer of sunscreen, and headed straight down the back stairs of our building to the Fountains pool .






Shockingly, it wasn’t crazy busy at the pool that afternoon:  it wasn’t empty either, but we certainly couldn’t call it packed by any stretch.  There were still plenty of empty tables with umbrellas or shade coverings still available, so we were able to keep our phones and towels out of the sun as we swam.  We suspect that most families were still at the parks, taking full advantage of the glorious (albeit hot) weather.    The water was pretty much the perfect temperature…..cool enough to be refreshing, but warm enough to be wonderfully comfortable……so we didn’t even make it into the hot tub that afternoon.  






We bobbed, floated and swam for a good couple of hours until our skin was so wrinkled that we began to look like a pair of withered prunes.  Eventually, a check of the time noted that we needed to be readying ourselves for our dinner date that evening:  we had plans to meet @chiamarie for a much-anticipated dinner at Kobe’s Steakhouse in Kissimmee.  Knowing we would need time to shower and make ourselves presentable, we made the short trek back to the villa to get started on those tasks .

*Two culinary indulgences are coming up next:  Kobe’s Steakhouse and Wonderland Cookie Dough!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> We have never made it to top of the Coke store! But we do stop at Club cool when in Epcot-although despite being in the park on both our birthdays we never managed to get our free bday slushie there either!
> -oh goodness-you are next to Wisconsin now...cheese curds galore! the real ones that are squeaky when you chew them.  The Poutine shops is real cheese curds too, but I don't know about the authenticity of the gravy!
> 
> Will probably end up at SVR if I make myself stick to my budget :Sapphire Falls came available today at an AP rate-good prices but more than I want to pay if we do an MNSSHP too, and as I will have rental car would mean extra for parking too. Shocked SVR was available actually, with the "extra" accommodation certificate. Waiting to see if we get in for the early sneak peek at 3 houses for HHN for passholders.
> 
> When are your dates for next spring?



Oh my, I totally forgot about Wisconsin!!  Yes, that would be the perfect place to find fresh cheese curds.....isn't that the dairy capital of the USA, or something along that lines?  We haven't been to WI since 2010, but now that we're closer, we'd love to go back again.  The Dells are so much fun!

Our tentative dates for spring are April 19th to 27th.  I actually just booked SVR today for spring 2019.  Those dates may change a tiny bit depending on flights, but it should be that last full week of April no matter whether we end up Friday-to-Saturday or Saturday-to-Sunday.  Is there a chance that we might overlap and a Dismeet might FINALLY be in our future?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

@verleniahall .... check those rental car rates again, if you haven't done so in a few days.  Ours went down by another $27 for October!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Our tentative dates for spring are April 19th to 27th. I actually just booked SVR today for spring 2019. Those dates may change a tiny bit depending on flights, but it should be that last full week of April no matter whether we end up Friday-to-Saturday or Saturday-to-Sunday. Is there a chance that we might overlap and a Dismeet might FINALLY be in our future?


Argh! LOL-tentatively planning on the epic meet up/girls trip first weekend in May! Was hoping you'd overlap into May 
I was looking at same weekend as you are going this year in October-but middle kid's regional band competition moved to that weekend this year 

And yes-you must get back into Wisconsin. Haven't been back in many years but I'll bet the old timers in the cheese stores in central wisconsin will still call me "Bobby's kid" (my dad).  My DH (then new boyfriend) was entertained that is how central Wisconsonites "knew" each other-the dairy families were "clans". Even though I didn't live there I spent many summers on the dairy farm growing up (and no idle hands on a farm-I always volunteered to get the cows after a traumatizing experience feeding the chickens-and a vow to never be near a chicken again ROFL!)


----------



## pattyw

dancin Disney style said:


> I’ve already splurged on a park exclusive Pandora so no more splurging for me. You’re gonna have to keep waiting for that pic.
> 
> We went to MNSSHP last night and had a blast.  Did so much more than any regular day at MK.  We both walked out with two full bags of candy.  Not sure what I’m going to do with that.



So glad you had a great time at the party! I'm so tempted to add MNSSHP to our October trip!
Enjoy the candy!



Monykalyn said:


> Waiting to see if we get in for the early sneak peek at 3 houses for HHN for passholders.



Yay!! That will be great! So happy you squeaked in a fall trip! Too bad we'll miss you this time- can't wait to hear all about it

Gina- your swimsuit cover up is so pretty!


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @verleniahall .... check those rental car rates again, if you haven't done so in a few days.  Ours went down by another $27 for October!!



ours is still the same - I willcheck again in a couple weeks


----------



## chicagoshannon

WOW  you guys are going to brave Easter crowds?!  Good thing you won't be at Disney!  Your weather was so nice your whole trip.  I am a bit jealous because the very next week we got rain for our ENTIRE trip!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

The weather sure does look beautiful. Glad you managed to have a couple of relaxing hours by the pool.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Monykalyn said:


> Argh! LOL-tentatively planning on the epic meet up/girls trip first weekend in May! Was hoping you'd overlap into May
> I was looking at same weekend as you are going this year in October-but middle kid's regional band competition moved to that weekend this year
> 
> And yes-you must get back into Wisconsin. Haven't been back in many years but I'll bet the old timers in the cheese stores in central wisconsin will still call me "Bobby's kid" (my dad).  My DH (then new boyfriend) was entertained that is how central Wisconsonites "knew" each other-the dairy families were "clans". Even though I didn't live there I spent many summers on the dairy farm growing up (and no idle hands on a farm-I always volunteered to get the cows after a traumatizing experience feeding the chickens-and a vow to never be near a chicken again ROFL!)



As it turns out, it looks like we will be bumping our planned dates back a week...... @chicagoshannon has pointed out that our planned April week is Easter weekend, and there's no way we want to be there then .  So a Dismeet might be in our future after all!

So now you have to tell us what happened to give you such a chicken scare!  And how you managed to past it and become such a devoted chicken momma .



pattyw said:


> Gina- your swimsuit cover up is so pretty!



Thank you!  I ordered it online and was unsure if I'd like it, but it is so comfy!  And I loved the colors .



verleniahall said:


> ours is still the same - I willcheck again in a couple weeks



Fingers crossed your rate dips down as well!



chicagoshannon said:


> WOW  you guys are going to brave Easter crowds?!  Good thing you won't be at Disney!  Your weather was so nice your whole trip.  I am a bit jealous because the very next week we got rain for our ENTIRE trip!



Nope, not brave.  Didn't even realize Easter was so late in 2019!!  Thanks for the heads up....we will be adjusting our dates and avoiding the holiday like the plague.  We like our quiet spring week too much to tread that close to Easter.

We got SO lucky with weather......it was raining as we boarded the plane on our departure day, and I swear it looked like it rained every day for the rest of the month .  I felt SO bad for those with May trip dates!!  It's so maddening when Mother Nature is that cruel.



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> The weather sure does look beautiful. Glad you managed to have a couple of relaxing hours by the pool.



We thoroughly enjoyed those few hours of pool time .  Enough that we have set aside two afternoons on our October trip to do nothing but swim, lounge and soak up the sun.  It was nice to dial down and just RELAX for a spell .


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Steve made a beeline straight for the bacon…..and the ham…..and the fried chicken



Those are all protein items - so they are healthy!!!  Minus the fat content and breading and grease!!!!!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We spent some time browsing in the Days of Christmas Store (I could spend an entire paycheck in there without so much as batting an eye! )…..



We went in there for the first time on our last trip.  I find most holiday themed stores kind of annoying because it is just so much holiday pushed at you.  But I LOVED this store.  And girl, if the budget had been unlimited, there would have been some crazy shopping going on in there.


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Fountains pool .



That is an adorable cover up and you should wear your hair up like that more often - super duper cute!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi so glad to be back and enjoyed catching up on your report! I was busy with the teens here and then we went to Cedar Point for 5 days a couple of weeks ago. We took Liv, Charlie and their 2 friends. It was a crazy but fun trip! I am getting excited to do Sea World this year. I am going to look over your report again closer to my trip so I can get some good advice. I will look into the all day dining. The only thing is I have 4 of us so it could be a little expensive. I loved  your day at Disney Springs. We haven't been there in about 5 years. I am looking forward to going again. The floats looked amazing and that will be on my list. We love animal encounters and your pics of the penguins are so cute!!

I loved your ring!! That is something I would get too!! What a great  gift

We are going to do DC with the SW and Aquatica add on. We are going to probably drive again so I need 2 days each way. I will probably plan a week at the Vistana. We want to look at places to move while we are there so there will be a day trip or two for that. I want some resort time so that will be about it. We are back and forth if we can swing moving  there in June/ July but I don't think we can. If not 2020 for sure!

If I want to go in late June, or late July into early August when is the best time to book the Vistana. Is it best to go right through their site? I have only rented one time share before and I found the people on a site and booked through them directly. I appreciate all your help that you can give. I noticed so many pet lovers here I feel right at home. I love the pics of the kitties. It is so nice to be with other cat crazy people


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> Those are all protein items - so they are healthy!!!  Minus the fat content and breading and grease!!!!!
> 
> We went in there for the first time on our last trip.  I find most holiday themed stores kind of annoying because it is just so much holiday pushed at you.  But I LOVED this store.  And girl, if the budget had been unlimited, there would have been some crazy shopping going on in there.
> 
> That is an adorable cover up and you should wear your hair up like that more often - super duper cute!!!



You, my friend, are good for the soul .   Have I told you lately how much I enjoy having you around??

I hate, hate, hate my hair up.....no matter how many styles I try, I think I always end up looking ridiculous .  Like I'm an old woman trying to look like a teenager [and failing miserably].   And it draws attention to my nose.....which, let's just say, is prominent enough that it doesn't need any "enhancing" .  I would LOVE to find a fun style to wear my hair up in that doesn't make me feel subconscious or require a personal stylist.  Unless his name is Antonio and he talks with an Italian accent  .



bobbie68 said:


> Hi so glad to be back and enjoyed catching up on your report! I was busy with the teens here and then we went to Cedar Point for 5 days a couple of weeks ago. We took Liv, Charlie and their 2 friends. It was a crazy but fun trip! I am getting excited to do Sea World this year. I am going to look over your report again closer to my trip so I can get some good advice. I will look into the all day dining. The only thing is I have 4 of us so it could be a little expensive. I loved  your day at Disney Springs. We haven't been there in about 5 years. I am looking forward to going again. The floats looked amazing and that will be on my list. We love animal encounters and your pics of the penguins are so cute!!
> 
> I loved your ring!! That is something I would get too!! What a great  gift
> 
> We are going to do DC with the SW and Aquatica add on. We are going to probably drive again so I need 2 days each way. I will probably plan a week at the Vistana. We want to look at places to move while we are there so there will be a day trip or two for that. I want some resort time so that will be about it. We are back and forth if we can swing moving  there in June/ July but I don't think we can. If not 2020 for sure!
> 
> If I want to go in late June, or late July into early August when is the best time to book the Vistana. Is it best to go right through their site? I have only rented one time share before and I found the people on a site and booked through them directly. I appreciate all your help that you can give. I noticed so many pet lovers here I feel right at home. I love the pics of the kitties. It is so nice to be with other cat crazy people



Welcome back!  I thought it was odd that you hadn't been around lately.  Glad to hear it was all good, fun things that have been keeping you busy .  We keep saying we're going to make a trip to Cedar Point (since we're only about 90 minutes from the park now) but have yet to see those plans come to fruition.  I had thought perhaps we'd try to squeeze in a visit during their Halloween event, but I've been a bit free with the spending lately .   I may have to make it a 2019 must-do.

Honestly, I'd start looking now for SVR and see if you could get a good rate through either renting a villa through an owner (via the TUG Marketplace is a good place to start) or through Skyauction.   Summer is going to be tougher to get a low price just to due to demand, but an owner might be willing to rent a week for the cost of their maintenance fees.  If you are flexible on dates, hopefully you'll have no problem finding something within your budget.

Speaking of crazy cat people, you might enjoy this photo of Violet.    It makes me laugh every time I see it.  She was rather annoyed with me last Wednesday when I spent the morning cleaning rather than cuddling.....and boy, was her annoyance written all over her face!!     You know EXACTLY where you stand with Miss Vi!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Gina thanks so much for the info on the sites for Vistana. I will start looking into it now. I am going to try and be a bit flexible to maybe save some money! I will keep you posted and contact you if I have any questions.

Yes it is so busy in the summer with the teens. I feel like I have no time for myself. I know you might not like CP that much due to a lot of coasters, but I think your DH will. We are actually going back for Columbus Day weekend Halloween event. We go every year. We drive out Thursday/Friday and check in on Friday afternoon. We stay at the Hotel Breakers, very pretty resort on the Lake, till Monday morning! They have a good Halloweekends, it is not HHN but it's cool. What I do like is it is included in the gate price. No extra cost for DH and Charlie  to do the haunts. Liv and I just stay together with our no-boo necklaces on! ...Every year they sell these bright green neon necklaces that keep the actors away! We DO NOT like that

LOL!! I love the pic of Violet she really does look annoyed!!! Thanks for sharing I have a few that can make some faces with personality.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You know EXACTLY where you stand with Miss Vi!



Same here- my cats, while they like to have a clean house, HATE when we clean.  It disrupts their entire schedule!! of napping



bobbie68 said:


> Liv and I just stay together with our no-boo necklaces on! ...Every year they sell these bright green neon necklaces that keep the actors away! We DO NOT like that



I would love those BOO necklaces for HHN!! Although, they might think that it's an invitation to scare at Universal!!


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @verleniahall .... check those rental car rates again, if you haven't done so in a few days.  Ours went down by another $27 for October!!


   Who are you with?  I just checked my Alamo today and there was no change.  I was hoping for another $25 before the trip.  oh well.  

I looked at the picture of you with your hair up and thought you looked so cute, and very young.  I have thick heavy hair like yours and I can't take it in the heat at home, let alone Orlando.  My sister and I refer to ourselves in pictures as having Florida hair.  

I am bummed we won't be doing the same parks as you guys on the same days.  I was hoping to run into you if possible.  As of this morning, my DD and DH voted to do Discovery Cove over Kennedy Space.  This moves all our days around pre and post cruise because of the early DC start time.  Maybe another time, or maybe we could share a photopass again in the future.  

I am just getting caught up after being off and at the county fair all last week.  It was a great week, but very tiring.  I also was working on sprucing up my flowers (some that were at the fair as part of our decorations) last night and found this in my ditch lillies.  

 

Just a garden spider, but it gave me   No threat so she stays, as long as that is where she stays.  And I will no longer be watering flowers barefoot.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Speaking of crazy cat people, you might enjoy this photo of Violet.    It makes me laugh every time I see it.  She was rather annoyed with me last Wednesday when I spent the morning cleaning rather than cuddling.....and boy, was her annoyance written all over her face!!     You know EXACTLY where you stand with Miss Vi!



Awwwww!! Look at that face!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  Kobe’s Steakhouse *

@chiamarie had had to work most of that particular day, so we scheduled our dinner for a time and location that worked well with her busy schedule.  We wanted to make sure she had enough time to pop home and freshen up, as well as take care of her dog and cats, without having to rush to the restaurant.  I think we agreed on 6:30 for our time to meet at the Kissimmee Kobe’s on 192 since it was closest to her home and still convenient to SVR.  We both rolled into the parking lot within minutes of each other despite the traffic delays that we encountered on the short trek there .  Sometimes the congestion in that area can be staggering!!






Erring on the side of caution, we had made reservations just in case they were super busy on that particular evening, but as it turned out, there would have been no wait even without pre-booking at time.  We barely had time to check out some of the typical Japanese décor…..like the koi pond ….before we were ushered to our table by the hostess.






As far as seating goes, Kobe’s has “U” shaped tables that are shared between guests, so small parties are combined with other smaller groups at the same table.  I’m pretty sure that each table could accommodate somewhere around 10 people comfortably.  Once we were seated, a server came over to take our drink orders and meat selections, and it wasn’t long until our chef appeared to begin an evening of culinary entertainment.






When @chiamarie and other posters said there was a LOT of food at Kobe’s, let me assure you that THEY WEREN’T KIDDING .   The meal was prepared in rounds, so many that I can’t even recall what each the were  (and now I’m wishing I took photos of every single course).  Steve seems to recall soup and salad……I’m vaguely recalling soup  but then again, I’m not a salad girl.  There was a MOUND of grilled veggies that were whipped up on a piping hot grill while knives whipped and clinked and our Japanese chef cracked some wonderfully corny jokes in a thick Asian accent.  There were noodles…..oh, my word, they were MOUTH WATERING!!! ...there was fried rice (accompanied by some egg tossing into his chef’s hat) and there was your choice of meat (beef, chicken, shrimp or a combination thereof) and……there was FIRE! 






Our chef was seriously fun, and he had our whole table laughing throughout the meal.   I was one of the few people at the table who ordered chicken, so he did an over-the-top fowl impression _(“bok, bok, bok!”) _every time he turned and stirred my meat on the grill.   He asked if anyone was in town to visit Disney, and when we said that we had been to Epcot earlier in the week, he whipped us up a “magical” surprise on the grill:






Aw, Mickey .

For the longest time, the food didn’t seem to stop coming…..and while we were eating and eating with gusto (everything was so gosh darn tasty!!) it seemed we hardly were making a dent in the massive piles of deliciousness that had been doled out onto our plates.   Steve was a champion and managed to finish the lion’s share of his meal (I know, y’all are shocked by that ) but @chiamarie and I both needed to-go boxes.  And big ones.  For all that we managed to stuff in our bellies, we probably took as much home as we ate.






Just before our checks were brought to the table, our server appeared with an anniversary surprise for Steve and I:






They also dressed us up in some fancy hats…..which I hesitate to even post evidence of here because the photo is so horrible .  I truly hate this picture.  But it was a fun memory and we appreciated the spirit of the special attention.






We took a few bites of the cupcakes, and while they were delicious we were hanging precariously on the edge of over-indulgence so we left a good portion of them behind.    With plans to end the evening off on a sweet note in Celebration, we had to pace ourselves or suffer the inevitable pains of gluttony.

Kobe’s, as you might have guessed, was a HUGE win:  as we waddled our way to the rental vehicle, Steve looked at me and said _“I think we need to plan to eat here at least once on EVERY trip”. _ Even I, finicky eater that I am, thoroughly enjoyed the food:  while I took a pass on a few components (no white sauce, no red sauce, no stir fried veggies for me), there was still an abundance of things I loved.......AND SO MUCH OF THEM!!!  I seriously could have eaten just the noodles and considered the meal a full-on victory, they were that good.   Ditto to the chicken.  And the hilarious antics of our funny Japanese chef turned it from “just” a delicious meal into a true _vacation experience_ .

Kobe’s has not seen the last of the Bo-Bina family .

While we SHOULD have been done eating at that point , we had another must-do on the itinerary and we were determined to squeeze it in…..even if it meant squeezing into our pants the next day .  T hopped in her car and we jumped in ours, and we headed off in the direction of Celebration:  just a hop, skip and jump away.






*Wonderland Cookie Dough Café is next.*


----------



## I-4Bound

So glad you liked Kobe! We ate there years ago and really enjoyed it. It is a ton of yummy food. My son always wants to eat at our local Japanese steakhouse on his birthday.


----------



## afan

dalmatian7 said:


> Just a garden spider, but it gave me  No threat so she stays, as long as that is where she stays. And I will no longer be watering flowers barefoot.



Just a garden spider?  Makes me not want to know what other kinds of spiders you have around you.  Eek if I ever found one of those inside the house.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

bobbie68 said:


> Hi Gina thanks so much for the info on the sites for Vistana. I will start looking into it now. I am going to try and be a bit flexible to maybe save some money! I will keep you posted and contact you if I have any questions.
> 
> Yes it is so busy in the summer with the teens. I feel like I have no time for myself. I know you might not like CP that much due to a lot of coasters, but I think your DH will. We are actually going back for Columbus Day weekend Halloween event. We go every year. We drive out Thursday/Friday and check in on Friday afternoon. We stay at the Hotel Breakers, very pretty resort on the Lake, till Monday morning! They have a good Halloweekends, it is not HHN but it's cool. What I do like is it is included in the gate price. No extra cost for DH and Charlie  to do the haunts. Liv and I just stay together with our no-boo necklaces on! ...Every year they sell these bright green neon necklaces that keep the actors away! We DO NOT like that
> 
> LOL!! I love the pic of Violet she really does look annoyed!!! Thanks for sharing I have a few that can make some faces with personality.



Halloweekends sounds like so much fun!!  And the no-boo necklaces are a _fantastic _idea!!   I could have used one of those at my first HHN .

So nice that you ladies can pair up while the guys have each other.  The perfect balance .



pattyw said:


> Same here- my cats, while they like to have a clean house, HATE when we clean.  It disrupts their entire schedule!! of napping
> 
> I would love those BOO necklaces for HHN!! Although, they might think that it's an invitation to scare at Universal!!



Poor Violet is in for another day of misery tomorrow....Wednesday's are my cleaning days .  I'll be doing a lot of apologizing by 2 o'clock tomorrow afternoon and offering some Temptations as a peace offering .  Dash, on the other hand, will disappear for the duration.  He is afraid of my Dyson, poor little soul.



dalmatian7 said:


> Who are you with?  I just checked my Alamo today and there was no change.  I was hoping for another $25 before the trip.  oh well.
> 
> I looked at the picture of you with your hair up and thought you looked so cute, and very young.  I have thick heavy hair like yours and I can't take it in the heat at home, let alone Orlando.  My sister and I refer to ourselves in pictures as having Florida hair.
> 
> I am bummed we won't be doing the same parks as you guys on the same days.  I was hoping to run into you if possible.  As of this morning, my DD and DH voted to do Discovery Cove over Kennedy Space.  This moves all our days around pre and post cruise because of the early DC start time.  Maybe another time, or maybe we could share a photopass again in the future.
> 
> I am just getting caught up after being off and at the county fair all last week.  It was a great week, but very tiring.  I also was working on sprucing up my flowers (some that were at the fair as part of our decorations) last night and found this in my ditch lillies.
> 
> View attachment 346754
> 
> Just a garden spider, but it gave me   No threat so she stays, as long as that is where she stays.  And I will no longer be watering flowers barefoot.



I am with Alamo as well, through Costco.  Must have been just a temporary drop because its gone back up by the same amount.  I am still hoping for a bit more of a decline once Labor Day passes.  I would be ecstatic to get the rate down to somewhere between $200 and $225.

That spider is crazy big!!!!    I'm never been a fan of creepy crawlies, but after my bite earlier this summer, I despise them even more.  Be careful around those little buggers, some of their relatives can pack a nasty punch.  I am sure I probably shared this picture with you a few months ago, but this was the product of my encounter with a spider in my gardens:






I even have a scar now.  I hate spiders!!!!

You guys are going to have a blast at Discovery Cove......I think it will be a perfect compliment to your cruise vacation.  Refresh my memory.....have you been before, or is this a first for your family?  And will you be doing the dolphin swim or the day resort?



Joanna71985 said:


> Awwwww!! Look at that face!



The face only a mother could love!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> So glad you liked Kobe! We ate there years ago and really enjoyed it. It is a ton of yummy food. My son always wants to eat at our local Japanese steakhouse on his birthday.



I'm a little disappointed that we can't work it into our October plans.  But you can bet your boots we'll be dining there on our Spring trip!!!

We have a Benihana close by.....I wonder if they are similar to Kobe's?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Just a thought ..... there are several of us travelling right around the same time in the fall.  If anyone wants to see if Dismeets might be workable with any of the other great people who are active readers and posters on my threads, you are welcome to post your dates and parks here to see if they overlap with anyone else.  It very well might be that a few of you might be in the same parks on the same days, and could arrange to meet up and say hello.  Feel free to share as much of your plans as you're comfortable with .


----------



## I-4Bound

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm a little disappointed that we can't work it into our October plans.  But you can bet your boots we'll be dining there on our Spring trip!!!
> 
> We have a Benihana close by.....I wonder if they are similar to Kobe's?



Yes, similar concept. I've never eaten at Benihana. You should give it a try#


----------



## AntimonyER

My family loves Japanese Steakhouses. My wife's BDay is Aug 2, and we went to the local one that we prefer here in Savannah. Food was great as usual. The only snafu was I had gotten my wife her favorite cake for her birthday, and the waitress had taken it back to the kitchen until the end of our meal. Well when it was time to bring it out, she disappeared for a LONG time. When she came back, it was obvious she has been crying, and I knew. She had dropped the cake. When she tried to explain what happened she burst into tears again and had to excuse herself. Finally another waitress and the manager came over to explain, and took us to the kitchen to show the mess. My wife and I felt so bad for her, of course we knew it was an accident, and were touched she was so concerned for our experience. We made sure to let her know we understood it was an unfortunate accident, and we probably were better off NOT eating cake after that meal. Of course the management is GREAT there, and they MORE than made up for the loss of the cake, cupcakes for all (so much for not eating cake), the ENTIRE STAFF sang her happy birthday, and 50% off our bill.


----------



## bobbie68

I will have to remember Kobe's when we go down next year! We love hibachi style food. Charlie took Liv to one on Monday for a date. It is one of her favorites and close by! I think the hats are adorable and that is a nice pic, what a nice memory

I have heard about HHN and I don't think Liv and I could attend at night! I really like the no boo necklaces it is so nice to walk around and know I won't get scared!


----------



## pattyw

Kobe looks wonderful, Gina!

That spider bite is nasty!! I hate spiders!! 

@AntimonyER - That's too bad about your wife's birthday cake- but so nice that they made up for the accident and made your wife's birthday celebration special!

The list of must do restaurants always grows when I read your TR's!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Kobe looks fun and delicious!  Now you have 2 days to get the cookie dough post up before I leave on vacation.


----------



## chiamarie

Yes- there was soup and salad.   I still can't believe that I think I've found someone that's a more picky eater than me!


And you (or perhaps at least Steve) won't be disappointed by Rocco's.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chiamarie said:


> Yes- there was soup and salad.   I still can't believe that I think I've found someone that's a more picky eater than me!
> 
> 
> And you (or perhaps at least Steve) won't be disappointed by Rocco's.


If  you want to feel like a non picky eater have a meal with Duncan.  All he eats is spaghetti and nuggets with an occasional yogurt and applesauce.


----------



## Joanna71985

I love Kobe's! I go all the time (there is soup, then salad, then the main course- noodles, rice, veggies, meat). And now I am craving Kobe's, dang it!

Also...I always use a to-go box (most of the time on purpose so I can have more the next day)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> From what we have seen of the poutine from Disney Springs, it is definitely an Americanized version....but that is to be expected, really. If you ask any Canadian, they'll tell you that the secret to good poutine is in the cheese curds. I can't say I've even SEEN a cheese curd outside of Canada, so that has to make authentic poutine tough to achieve. I know Steve almost cried when he saw that they put bolognese sauce and mozzarella on French fries and called it "Italian Poutine" .



The daughter and I visited the Poutine Restaurant when we visited Orlando.  It was just after it had opened.  We were very disappointed with our meal.  I will say I have to agree with you...the key is cheese curds.  When our server asked us how we liked it...she was surprised when we told her how disappointed we were and that as Canadians...that wasn't poutine by Canadian Standards   Oh well, you live and learn.  
We also loved the Coke roof top restaurant as well.  We really enjoyed it.  We hit Disney Springs on a low crowd day and it was fantastic.  We had fantastic weather...and it was just after the US thanksgiving before Xmas so the christmas decorations were so beautiful.  

Love reading your trip report so far!!!!  The hotel looks like an amazing place.  I will have to put a reminder to put that as a place for a maybe one day


----------



## chiamarie

I'm randomly reading other comments....

Cheese Curds definitely exist here in the states.   And that is one food that I wont come anywhere close to touching, let alone eat!


----------



## skylock

chiamarie said:


> I'm randomly reading other comments....
> 
> Cheese Curds definitely exist here in the states.   And that is one food that I wont come anywhere close to touching, let alone eat!



You are missing out, big time. Esp fried. Mmmmmm good.


----------



## chicagoshannon

chiamarie said:


> I'm randomly reading other comments....
> 
> Cheese Curds definitely exist here in the states.   And that is one food that I wont come anywhere close to touching, let alone eat!


Yes, being born and raised in WI I can attest to that!  AND they're GROOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cheese should NOT squeak!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Also, Gina, I leave in 4 hours.  Need to read your Wunderland review! LOL


----------



## AntimonyER

chicagoshannon said:


> Yes, being born and raised in WI I can attest to that!  AND they're GROOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cheese should NOT squeak!



^This is how you get kicked out of WI. That and wearing a Brett Favre Vikings jersey.


----------



## goofballs

AntimonyER said:


> ^This is how you get kicked out of WI. That and wearing a Brett Favre Vikings jersey.



Trust me. Minnesotans will not be caught in a Favre Vikings jersey either. Definitely a top 3 worst MN sports move ever (along with Herschel Walker and Dallas Stars)


----------



## AntimonyER

goofballs said:


> Trust me. Minnesotans will not be caught in a Favre Vikings jersey either. Definitely a top 3 worst MN sports move ever (along with Herschel Walker and Dallas Stars)



Don't have to tell me, I was born there.


----------



## chicagoshannon

AntimonyER said:


> ^This is how you get kicked out of WI. That and wearing a Brett Favre Vikings jersey.



I guess that's why I don't live there anymore. lol  But seriously, curds are nasty!


----------



## pattyw

chicagoshannon said:


> Also, Gina, I leave in 4 hours.  Need to read your Wunderland review! LOL



Have a great trip!


----------



## bankr63

Hello!

As you can see, I'm a few pages behind.  Just back from a couple of weeks camping and catching up slowly. Wanted you to know that I am still around.

Have a question about the Nike Outlet (the real one, not the big box one).  Have you ever seen "real" track cleat shoes on the shelves?  I haven't been to this store but know that cleats are never carried at the big outlet mall stores.  Hoping maybe the real outlet gets some.  DS is in varsity track and made it to provincials this year.  He (with a little help) buys a couple of pairs of these shoes each year - these things are heart stoppingly expensive, stupendously lightweight, rice paper thin, and wear out as if made of rice paper.  Kind of wondering if it might be worth a stop in next trip to check for stock.




Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We opted to head toward the Marketplace first, since it’s the most familiar to us.  We paused in front of the Poutine Restaurant, and vowed that we must make this a stop on a future trip:  just to assess the authenticity of our nation’s favourite food.   An idea for October, perhaps?



Meh.  We tried it in March.  Some interesting combos, but when you live so close to the "original" location, these imitations pale a bit in comparison.  IMO it's the fresh curds and the from scratch old French Canadian Grand-mere's gravy recipe that has been simmering for hours that makes the meal.  Still an enjoyable endulgence, but not like home.  


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We actually found a TON of cool stuff in Mickey’s Pantry…..oddly enough, its one of the places we’d never bothered to stop in before.


Now that surprises me!  Mickey's Pantry always seems to have some interesting stuff not found elsewhere at Disney.  It's been a stop for us every trip!

This past trip we got into their  spice section.  I've been looking for a few years for a replacement for my favorite steak rub that has become near impossible to get here.  We tried a couple of options, but none compared.  I asked the CM if she had anything hotter.  She offered me a sample of their Scorpion Pepper Salt rub.  She actually made me hand all of my parcels to her, and was going to make me sit down before sampling.  I guess maybe they have had some incidents   I managed to convince her that I could handle it.  It was pretty good, but not really as hot as it sounds.  I bought a couple of packages and have been enjoying them all summer on grilled steaks.


----------



## Monykalyn

chicagoshannon said:


> Cheese should NOT squeak!


but that's how you tell a real curd from the wanna be's!

Who knew Gina could set of a cheese curd controversy


----------



## dalmatian7

afan said:


> Just a garden spider?  Makes me not want to know what other kinds of spiders you have around you.  Eek if I ever found one of those inside the house.


Right? As of now it hasn't moved all week. Just keeps making its web more intricate.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Halloweekends sounds like so much fun!!  And the no-boo necklaces are a _fantastic _idea!!   I could have used one of those at my first HHN .
> 
> So nice that you ladies can pair up while the guys have each other.  The perfect balance .
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Violet is in for another day of misery tomorrow....Wednesday's are my cleaning days .  I'll be doing a lot of apologizing by 2 o'clock tomorrow afternoon and offering some Temptations as a peace offering .  Dash, on the other hand, will disappear for the duration.  He is afraid of my Dyson, poor little soul.
> 
> 
> 
> I am with Alamo as well, through Costco.  Must have been just a temporary drop because its gone back up by the same amount.  I am still hoping for a bit more of a decline once Labor Day passes.  I would be ecstatic to get the rate down to somewhere between $200 and $225.
> 
> That spider is crazy big!!!!    I'm never been a fan of creepy crawlies, but after my bite earlier this summer, I despise them even more.  Be careful around those little buggers, some of their relatives can pack a nasty punch.  I am sure I probably shared this picture with you a few months ago, but this was the product of my encounter with a spider in my gardens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have a scar now.  I hate spiders!!!!
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast at Discovery Cove......I think it will be a perfect compliment to your cruise vacation.  Refresh my memory.....have you been before, or is this a first for your family?  And will you be doing the dolphin swim or the day resort?
> 
> 
> 
> The face only a mother could love!!



Ugh that bite. That is why once I found it I read all up on it. I have had similar bites and if this was a medically important bitting spider, it was getting a two boot clap. So far it really hasn't moved. Yesterday I found a huge snake skin out by the pool and have been woken by coyote every night this week. I swear my yard is decorating itself for Halloween. Just as long as everyone stays outside. I started my war on the little wispy spider that were accumulating in corners inside last night. My first holiday task after groceries this weekend is a whole house deep clean. Whoop whoop big fun. I keep thinking, " last year we left for Florida today" oh well Oct will be here soon enough.

On Oct, yes this is our first DCLcruise (DH and I had one really bad cruise 13 years ago on another line) our first trip to DC and Dd7s first SW experience.  I kind of went all out on the DC day. We are dolphin swimming and doing the newish animal trek tour.I went with the tour because we had originally wanted to do an animal experience on our SW day, but adding DC makes our SW day our last day and I wanted to have time to get all the shows in without adding something else. My vacation math justified it because we aren't doing any cruise excursions.  Oh and I reserved a daybed. I hate looking for chairs when I want to relax. The message was temping but my financial.sense got the best of me.  I even had a disney/vacation anxiety dream that night. They always involve not being able to get everyone somewhere. I'm crazy. 

Now to move on to Halloween costumes for on the cruise. Dd7 wants to be one of the girls from the Disney Zombies movie. And I am attempting to make a disbound type Mary Poppins and Bert set for me and DH. 

Kobe looks fun! And the food pics looked sooooo good. You keep trying restaurants and I keep adding to my Orlando "try" list.  

Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## afan

mmmm...squeaky cheese.  So good.  Yes I've brought it home on the plane when I've been in WI visiting dad's side of the fam.  Mom's brought it home from Tillamook too, they have the best cheddar, sorry WI but OR does this one thing right 

In SF for the weekend.  Went to the Walt Disney Family Museum today and was a bit disappointed in the size for the cost ($25).  It had some cool stuff to see and I'm glad I went, however if you know Walt's history and how he started, moved, the Alice movies on up through Disneyland you don't really need to read any of the stuff.  And when his story is the main focus of the museum when you know it, it all goes by quick.  I had heard the special exhibit on the nine old men wasn't that good so I didn't pay the extra $5 and skipped it.  I kind of wish I had gone since I might have spent more time there but at the same time I was worried it would be a waste.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Thursday, May 10th:  a “sweet” conclusion




*

The little town of Celebration is super close to where Kobe’s is located in Kissimmee, so the drive there didn’t take long at all.  As we drove through the tree-lined street of traditional houses with their long front porches and white picket fences, we could easily see the Disney charm oozing from this idyllic community.

Attempting to park the rental vehicle, however……that was another story .   

Once we arrived in the downtown area, we ended up driving up and down the streets in search of a single empty parking space and wondered if we’d end up having to walk a mile by the time we were successful.  Having no knowledge of the area didn’t help.  We had long since lost track of where @chiamarie had turned off, so we just assumed that eventually we’d meet at our target location….or she would be texting us to ask where the heck we ended up .

Eventually, we found a space on a far-flung side street and began our walking trek back to the downtown core  …..not such a bad thing, of course, after such a massive dinner meal and before our fattening night cap.    The walk actually allowed us to check out a lot of the little Celebration eateries and bars, all of which were full to bursting both inside and out:  virtually every establishment seemed to have an open-air dining area to take full advantage of the pleasant Florida climate, and by the number of people jammed around the tables, the locals were loving it.  A “sleepy” little community this was certainly not.

By the time we turned the corner and headed up toward Wonderland Cookie Dough, T was already waiting for us.   






Despite living in the area, she hadn’t yet had the opportunity to check out this particular sweet spot (it had been open just 9 months at this point, so it was still a fairly new face in downtown Celebration:  http://www.orlandosentinel.com/trav...disney/os-et-cookie-dough-20170727-story.html) so it was fun to enjoy an experience together that was new for ALL of us.






Heading inside, I was actually surprised at how small and low-key it was….from the articles we had read up to this visit, I expected the décor to be more over-the-top.  It did have a slight Alice In Wonderland type of feel, but nothing really in-your-face.   And while the rest of Celebration was buzzing with activity, Wonderland Cookie Dough was virtually empty on our visit.






We took some time to read through their menu.  It all looked and sounded super yummy.....as a cookie dough fanatic, I would have ideally wanted one taste of every flavor if that was an option .   All of a sudden, I was wishing I hadn’t been such a glutton at dinner…..I would have loved to have tried the Cookie Dough Nachos or something really fun and funky, but there was no way my stomach could take such a large, rich treat at this point in the day .






We peered into the display cases and pondered what to order.  While others have indicated that they were offered complimentary samples to help make their choices, neither of the individuals working behind the counter extended that same courtesy to us.  I suppose we could have asked, but I figured we could make some pleasing selections even without the benefit of samples.  It’s one of those foods that unless it was oatmeal raisin cookie dough (gag!! ), we really couldn’t go wrong. 











I’ll admit, I’m a bit of a cookie dough purist:  while many of the flavors sounded absolutely mouthwatering, in the end I stuck to what I knew best and tried the regular chocolate chip cookie dough.   For a first visit, I thought it was best to keep it simple.






Had I chosen something different, I’m sure Steve would have picked the chocolate chip cookie dough as well.   But since that was my selection, he opted to order a different flavor:  after much deliberation, he selected cookies and cream.






@chiamarie opted for the Flight Sampler Pack (3 flavors of your choice), but for some reason I completely missed capturing a picture  and can’t recall which tastes she settled on.  I did think that the flight sampler was a wonderful option for someone who really couldn’t choose just one flavor.

Our thoughts on the cookie dough itself:  very yummy (you really couldn’t tell there were no eggs in it…..it tasted just like it was whipped up in your momma’s kitchen and scraped out of the bowl) but it was INCREDIBLY rich.   So rich, in fact, that we ended up stopping at Starbucks on our way back to the car to get a bottle of milk to help wash it down.  While the portions look small, I can’t imagine eating more than a small serving at a time….and that’s coming from someone who freely admits to possessing a huge sweet tooth.  I was definitely more enamored with mine than Steve was with his: a good portion of Steve’s made it back to the villa and sat in the fridge until we pitched it in the trash as we prepared for check-out on Saturday morning.  It was just too thick and rich for his liking……but I think part of the issue was the flavor he chose.  He preferred my chocolate chip to his cookies and cream.  The cookies and cream was MUCH sweeter.

We chatted as we enjoyed our dessert and meandered a bit outside (it was SUCH a gorgeous Florida evening!!), but eventually we bid T a good night and began our trek back to where we parked the car [stopping en route for the aforementioned bottle of milk]. 






Back at the resort, we had a quick soak in the hot tub before heading to bed .
Tomorrow was our final full day in Orlando, and we had saved some of the best for last:    Discovery Cove! 






*Our day in Orlando’s tropical paradise is next.*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> Yes, similar concept. I've never eaten at Benihana. You should give it a try#



We just might!!  We also have a restaurant here called Genji, which I think is also a similar dining experience.   I would love to know how each of them compares to Kobe's.



AntimonyER said:


> My family loves Japanese Steakhouses. My wife's BDay is Aug 2, and we went to the local one that we prefer here in Savannah. Food was great as usual. The only snafu was I had gotten my wife her favorite cake for her birthday, and the waitress had taken it back to the kitchen until the end of our meal. Well when it was time to bring it out, she disappeared for a LONG time. When she came back, it was obvious she has been crying, and I knew. She had dropped the cake. When she tried to explain what happened she burst into tears again and had to excuse herself. Finally another waitress and the manager came over to explain, and took us to the kitchen to show the mess. My wife and I felt so bad for her, of course we knew it was an accident, and were touched she was so concerned for our experience. We made sure to let her know we understood it was an unfortunate accident, and we probably were better off NOT eating cake after that meal. Of course the management is GREAT there, and they MORE than made up for the loss of the cake, cupcakes for all (so much for not eating cake), the ENTIRE STAFF sang her happy birthday, and 50% off our bill.



Aw, what a terrible thing to happen on your wife's special occasion .  I felt horrible for you, your wife, and that poor server who dropped the cake.  You are so wonderful for being so gracious about the accident (I can imagine many other patrons, facing the same situation, would have lost their minds), and the restaurant sounds like they did everything they could to remedy an otherwise unfortunate situation.  I bet you will both remember that birthday for many, MANY years to come!!



bobbie68 said:


> I will have to remember Kobe's when we go down next year! We love hibachi style food. Charlie took Liv to one on Monday for a date. It is one of her favorites and close by! I think the hats are adorable and that is a nice pic, what a nice memory
> 
> I have heard about HHN and I don't think Liv and I could attend at night! I really like the no boo necklaces it is so nice to walk around and know I won't get scared!



If you decide to try Kobe's, definitely go hungry!!   SO MUCH FOOD!! 



pattyw said:


> Kobe looks wonderful, Gina!
> 
> That spider bite is nasty!! I hate spiders!!
> 
> @AntimonyER - That's too bad about your wife's birthday cake- but so nice that they made up for the accident and made your wife's birthday celebration special!
> 
> The list of must do restaurants always grows when I read your TR's!



And we still have SO many yet to try.  I am beginning to think we will NEVER make it to 4 Rivers Barbecue .

I need more trips .



chicagoshannon said:


> Kobe looks fun and delicious!  Now you have 2 days to get the cookie dough post up before I leave on vacation.



I am so sorry to not have posted that entry before you left, but hopefully you'll enjoy reading about it when you are on your way home.  I am loving your Facebook posts!!  Y'all look like you're having a marvelous time!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> Yes- there was soup and salad.   *I still can't believe that I think I've found someone that's a more picky eater than me!*
> 
> And you (or perhaps at least Steve) won't be disappointed by Rocco's.



I am here to make the rest of the world feel better about themselves .  It's like my own little public service .

Steve was scrolling through the Yelp reviews and photos about Rocco's and found the pictures of the TV's in the rest rooms.  He's totally up for a visit there, now .



chicagoshannon said:


> If  you want to feel like a non picky eater have a meal with Duncan.  All he eats is spaghetti and nuggets with an occasional yogurt and applesauce.



He has me beat on the yogurt.  I can't touch the stuff.  My dad always told us "If God meant us to eat sour milk, he would have soured it in the cow" .

I bet you will find that his palate matures quite a bit as he grows.  I am amazed at some of the stuff Jake eats now that he wouldn't have touched as a kid, even if threatened with death.



Joanna71985 said:


> I love Kobe's! I go all the time (there is soup, then salad, then the main course- noodles, rice, veggies, meat). And now I am craving Kobe's, dang it!
> 
> Also...I always use a to-go box (most of the time on purpose so I can have more the next day)



Kobe's left-overs make a crazy good lunch the day after!! 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The daughter and I visited the Poutine Restaurant when we visited Orlando.  It was just after it had opened.  We were very disappointed with our meal.  I will say I have to agree with you...the key is cheese curds.  When our server asked us how we liked it...she was surprised when we told her how disappointed we were and that as Canadians...that wasn't poutine by Canadian Standards   Oh well, you live and learn.
> We also loved the Coke roof top restaurant as well.  We really enjoyed it.  We hit Disney Springs on a low crowd day and it was fantastic.  We had fantastic weather...and it was just after the US thanksgiving before Xmas so the christmas decorations were so beautiful.
> 
> Love reading your trip report so far!!!!  The hotel looks like an amazing place.  I will have to put a reminder to put that as a place for a maybe one day



My next must-try at Disney Springs is a cupcake from Sprinkles.   Have you been there yet as well?

I do think Canadians have a whole different set of poutine standards from the rest of the world.  And if you ask Steve, we have different beer standards, too .   We are a fussy bunch in the True North Strong & Free .  But its part of our charm, right? 

Definitely give the Vistana a try if you can get a good rate for your dates.  My photos honestly don't do the resort justice.  It's such a wonderful place!!



chiamarie said:


> I'm randomly reading other comments....
> 
> Cheese Curds definitely exist here in the states.   And that is one food that I wont come anywhere close to touching, let alone eat!








What????  This doesn't look good to you?








skylock said:


> You are missing out, big time. Esp fried. Mmmmmm good.



Yes.....especially when they are from CULVER'S!!!!!!





chicagoshannon said:


> Yes, being born and raised in WI I can attest to that!  AND they're GROOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cheese should NOT squeak!










chicagoshannon said:


> Also, Gina, I leave in 4 hours.  Need to read your Wunderland review! LOL








Would you believe me if I said I just wanted to give you something to look forward to after your trip? 



AntimonyER said:


> ^This is how you get kicked out of WI. That and wearing a Brett Favre Vikings jersey.



Is that football? If so, I'm about to get very confused by this conversation  .



goofballs said:


> Trust me. Minnesotans will not be caught in a Favre Vikings jersey either. Definitely a top 3 worst MN sports move ever (along with Herschel Walker and Dallas Stars)



I feel like I should be googling who this guy is, and why people hate him so much!! 



bankr63 said:


> Hello!
> 
> As you can see, I'm a few pages behind.  Just back from a couple of weeks camping and catching up slowly. Wanted you to know that I am still around.
> 
> Have a question about the Nike Outlet (the real one, not the big box one).  Have you ever seen "real" track cleat shoes on the shelves?  I haven't been to this store but know that cleats are never carried at the big outlet mall stores.  Hoping maybe the real outlet gets some.  DS is in varsity track and made it to provincials this year.  He (with a little help) buys a couple of pairs of these shoes each year - these things are heart stoppingly expensive, stupendously lightweight, rice paper thin, and wear out as if made of rice paper.  Kind of wondering if it might be worth a stop in next trip to check for stock.
> 
> Meh.  We tried it in March.  Some interesting combos, but when you live so close to the "original" location, these imitations pale a bit in comparison.  IMO it's the fresh curds and the from scratch old French Canadian Grand-mere's gravy recipe that has been simmering for hours that makes the meal.  Still an enjoyable endulgence, but not like home.
> 
> Now that surprises me!  Mickey's Pantry always seems to have some interesting stuff not found elsewhere at Disney.  It's been a stop for us every trip!
> 
> This past trip we got into their  spice section.  I've been looking for a few years for a replacement for my favorite steak rub that has become near impossible to get here.  We tried a couple of options, but none compared.  I asked the CM if she had anything hotter.  She offered me a sample of their Scorpion Pepper Salt rub.  She actually made me hand all of my parcels to her, and was going to make me sit down before sampling.  I guess maybe they have had some incidents   I managed to convince her that I could handle it.  It was pretty good, but not really as hot as it sounds.  I bought a couple of packages and have been enjoying them all summer on grilled steaks.



Welcome back, my friend!!  I missed you while you were gone!  Happy to know you were just on vacation and not driven away by my erratic posts .  Couldn't blame you if it was the latter.  Hope you had a wonderful getaway.

I had to ask Steve about the track cleats (they aren't something I would have noticed, but he and Jake spend a lot of time in the shoe section) and he says YES, he has seen the real track cleats there.  I will say, though, that the Clearance Store has gone downhill quite a bit from when we first discovered it in 2012.....we don't find the prices or selection to be quite as impressive anymore.  But for a specialty item like that (which costs crazy amounts in Canada), it would definitely be worth the time to stop and see what they have in stock while you're there.  Especially when its such an easy drive from SVR.

Steve says thanks for the tip on the spices .  You had him at "steak".  We'll now be making a trip back to Mickey's Pantry in October, I can assure you!!



Monykalyn said:


> but that's how you tell a real curd from the wanna be's!
> 
> Who knew Gina could set of a cheese curd controversy



What can I say?  I'm a troublemaker at heart .


----------



## I-4Bound

The cupcakes at sprinkles are fantastic!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

dalmatian7 said:


> Right? As of now it hasn't moved all week. Just keeps making its web more intricate.
> 
> Ugh that bite. That is why once I found it I read all up on it. I have had similar bites and if this was a medically important bitting spider, it was getting a two boot clap. So far it really hasn't moved. Yesterday I found a huge snake skin out by the pool and have been woken by coyote every night this week. I swear my yard is decorating itself for Halloween. Just as long as everyone stays outside. I started my war on the little wispy spider that were accumulating in corners inside last night. My first holiday task after groceries this weekend is a whole house deep clean. Whoop whoop big fun. I keep thinking, " last year we left for Florida today" oh well Oct will be here soon enough.
> 
> On Oct, yes this is our first DCLcruise (DH and I had one really bad cruise 13 years ago on another line) our first trip to DC and Dd7s first SW experience.  I kind of went all out on the DC day. We are dolphin swimming and doing the newish animal trek tour.I went with the tour because we had originally wanted to do an animal experience on our SW day, but adding DC makes our SW day our last day and I wanted to have time to get all the shows in without adding something else. My vacation math justified it because we aren't doing any cruise excursions.  Oh and I reserved a daybed. I hate looking for chairs when I want to relax. The message was temping but my financial.sense got the best of me.  I even had a disney/vacation anxiety dream that night. They always involve not being able to get everyone somewhere. I'm crazy.
> 
> Now to move on to Halloween costumes for on the cruise. Dd7 wants to be one of the girls from the Disney Zombies movie. And I am attempting to make a disbound type Mary Poppins and Bert set for me and DH.
> 
> Kobe looks fun! And the food pics looked sooooo good. You keep trying restaurants and I keep adding to my Orlando "try" list.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!



Vacation math is my FAVORITE kind of math!!    I think your trip sounds AMAZING and all of your plans make perfect sense!! (or cents, whichever you prefer )   I can't wait to hear about the animal trek tour that you have booked at DC......I bet it will be amazing.  

I'm impressed that you're making costumes yourself.  I am SO not creative that way!!  Always impressed (and a little envious) of people who are awesomely crafty.



afan said:


> mmmm...squeaky cheese.  So good.  Yes I've brought it home on the plane when I've been in WI visiting dad's side of the fam.  Mom's brought it home from Tillamook too, they have the best cheddar, sorry WI but OR does this one thing right
> 
> In SF for the weekend.  Went to the Walt Disney Family Museum today and was a bit disappointed in the size for the cost ($25).  It had some cool stuff to see and I'm glad I went, however if you know Walt's history and how he started, moved, the Alice movies on up through Disneyland you don't really need to read any of the stuff.  And when his story is the main focus of the museum when you know it, it all goes by quick.  I had heard the special exhibit on the nine old men wasn't that good so I didn't pay the extra $5 and skipped it.  I kind of wish I had gone since I might have spent more time there but at the same time I was worried it would be a waste.



Oregon is famous for cheese?    I have so much to learn about this country!!!

Sorry to hear the Disney museum didn't live up to expectations.  That's always a bummer.  But San Francisco sounds like a fun place to spend a long weekend!! How's the weather?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

I-4Bound said:


> The cupcakes at sprinkles are fantastic!



Then I think I'd better start putting in extra time at the pool between now and October!!  Or, buy some elastic waste pants .


----------



## chiamarie

I am not a dairy person, period.  I gag at the thought of milk.  My dad still makes fun of me, saying I used to eat cheese fine (but no milk), until I was 3 or 4 And saw the sesame Street episode that they showed how cheese was made and I realized it was litterally moldy milk.  To this day it makes me gag.   Sometimes I can handle fake cheeses, and pizza, but that's it.  The thought of just eating a piece of cheese .  As I've grown ive found on a rare occasion I can do "goupy soup" (or whatever you called it)of sour cream, and sometimes yogurt.  But that's as far as I'll stretch it.  Even to this day, too much ice cream can making me pretty sick, because either I'm lactose intolerant or have developed a milk allergy.  So I just avoid it all.

Also, ever since the wonderland visit, I basically keep a pint of cookie dough in my fridge so I can eat a spoonful whenever.  Also, it's the real stuff, so bring on the raw eggs.

Lastly, I think we need to schedule a football game watch on Saturday when you're here (Utah vs UCLA on ESPN,to be exact) so I can teach you.  Because not knowing who Brett Farve is....


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oregon is famous for cheese?  I have so much to learn about this country!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear the Disney museum didn't live up to expectations. That's always a bummer. But San Francisco sounds like a fun place to spend a long weekend!! How's the weather?



I'm not sure a lot of people outside the west coast know about Tillamook cheese, but Target and Wal Mart have been starting to sell it in other areas. Costco always has but huge portion.  They make really yummy ice cream too.  

SF has been windy and 60s.  Yesterday was warmer.  It was low 70s in Oakland for the ballgame today but windy which for their is weird.  SF typically has their summer in Sept so it wasn't as warm as it probably should be.  It's so easy to pick out the tourists in the summer because they are the one's in SF sweatshirts and jackets they bought along the wharf because they didn't look at the weather before they came.  It gets warmer inland, will be in the 80s tomorrow in San Jose and othet inland places but low 60s in SF.

After going to college here and living in the bay area a total of 7.5 years, I'm ready to go home tomorrow morning.  Two days is enough.  Next CA trip will be to Disneyland at some point.


----------



## Joanna71985

Can't wait for Discovery Cove! I am going to get myself there someday


----------



## goofballs

afan said:


> I'm not sure a lot of people outside the west coast know about Tillamook.


I totally forgot about their ice cream. I am from the Midwest but visited the factory tour in the OR coast. My youngest had his first ice cream cone there.  He had no idea how to do it and tried to eat it sideways.
Thanks for the memory jog!

Gina, I can’t wait to read EVERYTHING about your Discovery Cove day!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Not sure abought the cookie dough, think I'd stick to an ice cream from Kilwins. We first went to Celebration as it was being built and have enjoyed going there on our visits ever since. It's a nice walk around the lakes. The town tavern is good and the Italian, D'Antonios.


----------



## verleniahall

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oregon is famous for cheese?    I have so much to learn about this country!!!?



Omg - Tillamook cheese - we were introduced to this when we lived in wa state - SUOER GLAD the commissary sells it now -⎌ is the BEST cheese ever. The yogurt is amazing as well!!

It is now 2am cst and I want cheese - lol


----------



## JenLanDisney

I am looking forward to your Discovery Cove review. We are headed there for the first time in November.


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm impressed that you're making costumes yourself.  I am SO not creative that way!!  Always impressed (and a little envious) of people who are awesomely crafty.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Don't be. I should clarify, my sister will be helping me make the costumes. She is super crafty, I can do it, but never can get started. She whips things up in an afternoon. She's the crafty one.


----------



## Monykalyn

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> My next must-try at Disney Springs is a cupcake from Sprinkles. Have you been there yet as well?


 Sprinkles is very good! Actually surprising good - I am not a huge cupcake fan and I really enjoyed it. Amorette's will always be my favorite though.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Is that football? If so, I'm about to get very confused by this conversation  .





Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I feel like I should be googling who this guy is, and why people hate him so much!!


This cracked me up-especially as they mixed sports too-Dallas stars are hockey while the other 2 are football. The Stars won the Stanley cup the years we lived in Dallas and our next door neighbor was a huge hockey fan-I often went with her when her son didn't want to go (her DH and other son had no interest). Still have my rally towel from playoffs...


Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oregon is famous for cheese





afan said:


> I'm not sure a lot of people outside the west coast know about Tillamook cheese, but Target and Wal Mart


Tillamook does make the best cheddar-Sam's club sells the sharp cheddar in a huge block! I usually make sure I have that and the cheddar-jack in my fridge at all times.

So we are staying at Marriott Harbour Lake for our upcoming Universal trip. That resort had the check in date I needed-a rare Thursday check in. Otherwise I would have to find a room for Thursday night before the week started on Friday. It has been a quite a few years since we've stayed at Harbour Lake, but I love all the Marriott vacation clubs.  And we have a 2 bed/2bath.


----------



## afan

Monykalyn said:


> Tillamook does make the best cheddar-Sam's club sells the sharp cheddar in a huge block! I usually make sure I have that and the cheddar-jack in my fridge at all times.



I think we have 2 of the 1lb blocks in the fridge with another almost done   My mom buys them when they go on sale because I'll always eat it before it goes bad.  She doesn't eat it that often.  Love to make mac & cheese with it, so good with the sprinkled cheese baked on top.


----------



## verleniahall

Just checked our car rental again this am - went down another $20 with the military discount, so booked through ebates with 2.5% cash back and the military leisure code and its under $260 for our 8 days - we also ended up canceling out MNSSHP Day and got the refund on that and it COVERS our car rental now with $6 leftover! Since I booked our rental in May (accoring to saved emails) we have saved $49.72 with canceing and rebooking


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> I am not a dairy person, period.  I gag at the thought of milk.  My dad still makes fun of me, saying I used to eat cheese fine (but no milk), until I was 3 or 4 And saw the sesame Street episode that they showed how cheese was made and I realized it was litterally moldy milk.  To this day it makes me gag.   Sometimes I can handle fake cheeses, and pizza, but that's it.  The thought of just eating a piece of cheese .  As I've grown ive found on a rare occasion I can do "goupy soup" (or whatever you called it)of sour cream, and sometimes yogurt.  But that's as far as I'll stretch it.  Even to this day, too much ice cream can making me pretty sick, because either I'm lactose intolerant or have developed a milk allergy.  So I just avoid it all.
> 
> Also, ever since the wonderland visit, I basically keep a pint of cookie dough in my fridge so I can eat a spoonful whenever.  Also, it's the real stuff, so bring on the raw eggs.
> 
> Lastly, I think we need to schedule a football game watch on Saturday when you're here (Utah vs UCLA on ESPN,to be exact) so I can teach you.  Because not knowing who Brett Farve is....



So I have to ask......do you make your own cookie dough supply to keep in the fridge, or do you buy it pre-made?  I'm thinking that's not a half bad idea .  I have been known to eat peanut butter by the occasional spoonful  but cookie dough sounds even better.

As for the football game....that will be a big "thanks but no thanks" .   I'm a basketball and hockey girl.....baseball on occasion.  Football is an American tradition that I just can't get on board with.



afan said:


> I'm not sure a lot of people outside the west coast know about Tillamook cheese, but Target and Wal Mart have been starting to sell it in other areas. Costco always has but huge portion.  They make really yummy ice cream too.
> 
> SF has been windy and 60s.  Yesterday was warmer.  It was low 70s in Oakland for the ballgame today but windy which for their is weird.  SF typically has their summer in Sept so it wasn't as warm as it probably should be.  It's so easy to pick out the tourists in the summer because they are the one's in SF sweatshirts and jackets they bought along the wharf because they didn't look at the weather before they came.  It gets warmer inland, will be in the 80s tomorrow in San Jose and othet inland places but low 60s in SF.
> 
> After going to college here and living in the bay area a total of 7.5 years, I'm ready to go home tomorrow morning.  Two days is enough.  Next CA trip will be to Disneyland at some point.



I would LOVE to visit California and go to Disneyland someday.  Definitely on my bucket list.  Of course, my bucket list is big enough now that it's more like a bathtub list .  A bucket just won't hold all my dream destinations!!

It sure is cold there compared to what we are getting here in the north, though.  We were in the low 90's all weekend and its not supposed to break until Thursday.  One last blast from Mother Nature before fall arrives in earnest.



Joanna71985 said:


> Can't wait for Discovery Cove! I am going to get myself there someday



Yes, you totally should!  A good New Year's Resolution for 2019  (if you don't make it there before!).



goofballs said:


> I totally forgot about their ice cream. I am from the Midwest but visited the factory tour in the OR coast. My youngest had his first ice cream cone there.  He had no idea how to do it and tried to eat it sideways.
> Thanks for the memory jog!
> 
> Gina, I can’t wait to read EVERYTHING about your Discovery Cove day!



I am going to do my very best to make some good progress on our DC day this week.  We are heading home for a visit next weekend, so I need to be extra diligent in posting between now and Friday!!



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Not sure abought the cookie dough, think I'd stick to an ice cream from Kilwins. We first went to Celebration as it was being built and have enjoyed going there on our visits ever since. It's a nice walk around the lakes. The town tavern is good and the Italian, D'Antonios.



Honestly, I know Steve would have rather had ice cream than the cookie dough too.  Pretty sure we'll stick to Twistee Treat and Krispy Kreme from now on when the sweet cravings hit.   I'm glad we tried it, but we won't be running back for an encore anytime soon.



verleniahall said:


> Omg - Tillamook cheese - we were introduced to this when we lived in wa state - SUOER GLAD the commissary sells it now -⎌ is the BEST cheese ever. The yogurt is amazing as well!!
> 
> It is now 2am cst and I want cheese - lol



What were you doing up at 2 am, girl????? 



JenLanDisney said:


> I am looking forward to your Discovery Cove review. We are headed there for the first time in November.



So exciting!!!  Are you doing the dolphin swim?




Monykalyn said:


> Sprinkles is very good! Actually surprising good - I am not a huge cupcake fan and I really enjoyed it. Amorette's will always be my favorite though.
> 
> This cracked me up-especially as they mixed sports too-Dallas stars are hockey while the other 2 are football. The Stars won the Stanley cup the years we lived in Dallas and our next door neighbor was a huge hockey fan-I often went with her when her son didn't want to go (her DH and other son had no interest). Still have my rally towel from playoffs...
> 
> Tillamook does make the best cheddar-Sam's club sells the sharp cheddar in a huge block! I usually make sure I have that and the cheddar-jack in my fridge at all times.
> 
> So we are staying at Marriott Harbour Lake for our upcoming Universal trip. That resort had the check in date I needed-a rare Thursday check in. Otherwise I would have to find a room for Thursday night before the week started on Friday. It has been a quite a few years since we've stayed at Harbour Lake, but I love all the Marriott vacation clubs.  And we have a 2 bed/2bath.



Football doesn't have the mass following in Canada that it does here in the US, so I guess I just missed the boat when it came to learning to truly appreciate football as a sport.  I really only follow hockey and basketball because Steve and Jake are so passionate about both.....and Jake played both sports at fairly high levels for most of his youth.  My favorite sport growing up was......journaling .

I will definitely have to look in Sam's Club for that brand of cheese.  While we have been Costco members since we moved to MI, we are brand new to Sam's Club  (we literally just got a membership there last month).  We don't generally eat THAT much cheese, but if it comes in a massive block, I'll just have to get creative so we can use it before it expires .
I am glad you were able to find such a great resort for your Universal trip!     It's SOOOO nice to have all that space.  And all the comforts of home!



afan said:


> I think we have 2 of the 1lb blocks in the fridge with another almost done   My mom buys them when they go on sale because I'll always eat it before it goes bad.  She doesn't eat it that often.  Love to make mac & cheese with it, so good with the sprinkled cheese baked on top.



Mac and cheese.....one of my downfalls.  And one of the (many) reasons I'll never be thin!!

Oh, why couldn't carrots taste that good? 



verleniahall said:


> Just checked our car rental again this am - went down another $20 with the military discount, so booked through ebates with 2.5% cash back and the military leisure code and its under $260 for our 8 days - we also ended up canceling out MNSSHP Day and got the refund on that and it COVERS our car rental now with $6 leftover! Since I booked our rental in May (accoring to saved emails) we have saved $49.72 with canceing and rebooking



Woot!   That's awesome news!!  I checked mine, but prices have inched back up since I caught the downward dip a week or so ago.  We're still sitting at $250 for our 8 days (mid-size SUV) so I guess I can't complain.  It's a pretty decent rate even if it doesn't go down any further.....but I'm still holding out hope that we'll see prices wiggle down a bit more now that Labor Day is over.

How come you decided to cancel your MNSSHP?  (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## pigletto

Just popping in to say Hi before I catch up on the pages I have missed in here. We left early Friday morning to go up to the lake where there is only spotty cell service and no wifi so I am behind. We had a wonderful weekend. Tomorrow dd starts a new college program, and ds who is my youngest starts high school. Everyone has anticipation anxiety going on and I’m just hoping I can sleep. I will catch up in here before bed and dream of vacation to calm myself .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 11th:  Discovery Cove *






Since alcoholic beverages are included with a day at Discovery Cove (along with breakfast, lunch, and snacks), we opted to Uber to the park so that we could enjoy as much as we wanted without the worry of driving.  Our target was to arrive at DC just before 8 am for check-in, so we summoned an Uber right around 7:30 am.  Our driver arrived at the resort to pick us up in less than 10 minutes  (we met him at the Fountains security gate to avoid him having to deal with gaining access past the gate attendant), and we were dropped off at the front doors to the check-in building right on schedule .






There were lots of people arriving at the same time as we were, but the check-in process was handled efficiently with every check-in desk staffed and processing incoming guests.  I don’t think we waited more than 5 minutes before we were ushered over to a waiting team member who captured our photos and prepared our badges.  Since we were repeat guests (this was our 7th visit, I think) there was very little park information that we needed to have reviewed for us, so we were given our lanyards and quickly sent on our way.











No matter how many times we visit Discovery Cove, we are always struck by its loveliness.  The grounds are breathtakingly beautiful:  the lush foliage, mature plants, and water features make you feel like you’ve been transported from a tourist mecca to a private island in the South Pacific.  Despite being a theme park, it’s peaceful, quiet, and serene.  I love the walk down the pathway from the check-in building to the Laguna Grill:  it’s like you grow more relaxed with every step.











Up until this year, they used to have a park photographer take a family photo on the pathway into the park (of which you received a complimentary 6 x 8 print as part of your reservation), but sadly, that little perk is no more .  It was such a nice touch.   
















A Discovery Cove team member was waiting by the Guest Services building to provide directions and instructions to incoming guests:  explaining the serving times for breakfast, where to pick up wetsuits, and where to find the complimentary lockers.    We listened to her little spiel, then headed off to enjoy our morning meal before the water features all opened at 9 am.






You could smell the yummy scent of breakfast emanating from the doors of the Laguna Grill as we approached.  As tropical music (very specifically, the wonderful sounds of steel drums) streamed softly from the outdoor speakers, the smell of bacon wafted on the warm morning breeze.  We headed inside to check out what the chefs had prepared for guests on this particular morning.






Food is served cafeteria-style at Discovery Cove, with portions doled out as per guest request by serving staff behind clear glass partitions.  I much prefer this style of buffet over where guests can serve themselves, because at least the number of hands in and near the food is kept controlled.  I like to think it’s a cleaner way of doing things.  Or, if not cleaner…..then_ “less dirty” ._






While breakfast is not gourmet by any stretch, there are some solid offerings and tons of different foods to choose from:  even the pickiest eater (me!) can generally find lots and lots of things they’d enjoy from the varied selections.   There are hot items such as bacon, sausage, scrambled eggs and home fries, fresh muffins, danishes and pastries, cold cereals and hot oatmeal, fresh fruits, hard boiled eggs, and several different flavors of yogurt.   Beverages run the gamut from milk, juice, coffee and tea to soft drinks (and it always shocks me how many people drink pop for breakfast!!!).  They also had mimosas for anyone over 21:  they weren’t very good , but they were made for us by the sweetest, most loveable young fellow…..so we did our best to try and like them. 






We enjoyed our breakfast at a leisurely pace, having a chat with a fun family from Ohio who sat at an adjacent table and enjoyed sparring over the Michigan-Ohio rivalry (Steve was wearing his Wolverines hat, while the dad at the other table was sporting a Buckeye’s cap).  Once we had our fill, we headed off to pick up wet suits (we actually both selected the vests since it was such a warm day) and change into our swimwear.  Securing our valuables in a locker and giving ourselves an initial healthy covering of sunscreen (the first of several on that sunny Friday), we were ready to go.  And just in time, too……as I looped the rope for the locker key around my neck, the clock read 9 am and the Grand Reef, Free-flying Aviary, Wind-Away River, and Freshwater Oasis had now all opened for guests. 






*Much more to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pigletto said:


> Just popping in to say Hi before I catch up on the pages I have missed in here. We left early Friday morning to go up to the lake where there is only spotty cell service and no wifi so I am behind. We had a wonderful weekend. Tomorrow dd starts a new college program, and ds who is my youngest starts high school. Everyone has anticipation anxiety going on and I’m just hoping I can sleep. I will catch up in here before bed and dream of vacation to calm myself .



Tomorrow sounds like a BIG day for everyone!!!  Glad you had a relaxing weekend away....sounds like it was VERY timely, indeed .

I'll be sending good thoughts your way for a smooth transition for both your kiddos as they embark on new adventures .  First days are hard, especially for moms.


----------



## goofballs

Are water shoes highly recommended or more of a preference?
I’m thinking now is a good time to pick some up on clearance for next April (for those of us that our feet are done growing...)
Any recommendations on type?


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I have to ask......do you make your own cookie dough supply to keep in the fridge, or do you buy it pre-made? I'm thinking that's not a half bad idea . I have been known to eat peanut butter by the occasional spoonful  but cookie dough sounds even better.



I do this, I mix up the chocolate chip recipe without the egg, just means less flour.  Then I can snack as I like.  However, my mom does sometimes buy the premade stuff to snack on.  It's ok but I prefer the mix my own because it tastes better and I can control the amount so I can make less so it's around less time than the store bought.  If I could just figure out a way to do this with brownie batter and maybe vanilla cake mix...



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I will definitely have to look in Sam's Club for that brand of cheese. While we have been Costco members since we moved to MI, we are brand new to Sam's Club (we literally just got a membership there last month). We don't generally eat THAT much cheese, but if it comes in a massive block, I'll just have to get creative so we can use it before it expires .



You can freeze cheese.  When I lived in NC and could only get Tillamook at Costco that's what I would do.  They only sold it in the pre cut sandwich slices, still a medium cheddar not like Kraft American, so I would use the vacuum sealer to make smaller packages.  I eat more when I have a block than the slices though, but I also got cheese for at least one birthday when was growing up from my grandma because I'd always eat cheddar for a snack.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Mac and cheese.....one of my downfalls. And one of the (many) reasons I'll never be thin!!
> 
> Oh, why couldn't carrots taste that good?



Carrots are gross as are most vegetables and fruits close behind.  I did successfully cut my mac & cheese recipe down to 1/4 size so I could make it in just a bowl and have it for dinner one night when I was craving it.  Made me feel better than having enough for 3-4 more meals.  And of course I added extra cheese to the sauce.  I also use butter, so really homemade is better than the box because I'm using all real ingredients and it has dairy and a grain, so total food groups


----------



## AntimonyER

Your pictures of the entry way bring up great memories, and even greater anticipation for our trip, which is only 5 weeks away now! That is a bummer about the lack of souvenir photo, that was a nice little extra. We got the full photo package the last time we were there, but thanks to our air conditioner deciding since we didn't have to work labor day, neither did it, our trip just got put on a very tight budget. I could use a mimosa (or 5) right now, crappy or not.


----------



## Joanna71985

The pictures look lovely!! I can't wait to see more


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I have to ask......do you make your own cookie dough supply to keep in the fridge, or do you buy it pre-made?  I'm thinking that's not a half bad idea .  I have been known to eat peanut butter by the occasional spoonful  but cookie dough sounds even better.
> 
> As for the football game....that will be a big "thanks but no thanks" .   I'm a basketball and hockey girl.....baseball on occasion.  Football is an American tradition that I just can't get on board with.



Oh, I buy it.  Ain't nobody got time to make that from scratch!  I buy it!  It's in the refridgerated section by all the other pre made just pop it in the oven cookies/pie crust/usually near the butter area.   But rather than the break apart ones that are in a bag, I just buy the whole container.

Also, I'll give you a pass on hockey, it's fun to watch (but I don't understand all the rules and plays like I do for football).  And baseball is fun in person (but Lord help me to ever watch a game on TV ) . But basketball?!?!?! .  If you watch a game with me I promise to explain it all so it makes sense! And it's so much fun watching how emotional invested I get (but really, only for my Utes....or Alex Smith, who plays the same position as Mr. Farve once did, but for a different team) .Plus we can go somewhere where is also involved.  It's all so much fun!!!


----------



## dalmatian7

chiamarie said:


> Oh, I buy it.  Ain't nobody got time to make that from scratch!
> 
> .Plus we can go somewhere where is also involved.  It's all so much fun!!!



I made choc chip cookies over the weekend and DD7 ate some batter but will not eat the cookies.  I think for most flavors of cookies I make she eats batter over the actual cookie.  

 is the best part of watching football. As much as I don't want fall to be here, I was happy to see college football return.  

I keep trying to figure out hockey.......   a few years ago we did this animal dress up contest at our county fair.  All the kids were San Jose Sharks players because my FIL shares the same name as one of their more notable players.  We made the cow into a zamboni.  So I spent time looking for logos, slogans, etc and actually watched some games. I want to like it, I think I would if I understood the rules better.  I think maybe it is one of those things that is better in person?

Okay your pictures of the entrance to DC has me so excited now.  I can't wait to read the rest.  I like the Uber idea. I will have to think about that.
Going to to a car rental check now.

BTW, I am not sure if anyone here uses Ebates.  I was pleasantly surprised that SeaWorld and Discovery Cove were available on the ebates website.  I want to say I got 2% cash back but maybe it was only 1.5%.


----------



## pattyw

Love Discovery Cove! Too bad they did away with the free picture! We went a few years ago but I'd love to return! I'm hoping that when we get our Sea World AP's they may offer a nice discount! I'm actually considering waiting until the Blue Friday deals comes out to get the AP's. I wanted to add SW to our upcoming trip, but it may be better to save the $$ now and wait to see what they offer in November!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goofballs said:


> Are water shoes highly recommended or more of a preference?
> I’m thinking now is a good time to pick some up on clearance for next April (for those of us that our feet are done growing...)
> Any recommendations on type?



For Discovery Cove, we consider water shoes a must.   The Wind Away River has some uneven and rough bottoms, so we wear them at DC on every visit.  They also keep your feet comfortable on the pavement if it happens to be a VERY hot day.  Even the sand can get uncomfortable in the searing heat.....so water shoes it is .

We've purchased the more expensive kinds and the cheapest of the cheap from Walmart.....and those cheapies do the trick just as well as their pricey counterparts.  I think we paid about $6 a pair in the spring (thinking we could just toss 'em after the trip if they fell apart), but they held up perfectly.  We'll be using them at Aquatica in October.  I was even able to get the Walmart cheapo's in a size 15 for Steve!!



afan said:


> I do this, I mix up the chocolate chip recipe without the egg, just means less flour.  Then I can snack as I like.  However, my mom does sometimes buy the premade stuff to snack on.  It's ok but I prefer the mix my own because it tastes better and I can control the amount so I can make less so it's around less time than the store bought.  If I could just figure out a way to do this with brownie batter and maybe vanilla cake mix...
> 
> You can freeze cheese.  When I lived in NC and could only get Tillamook at Costco that's what I would do.  They only sold it in the pre cut sandwich slices, still a medium cheddar not like Kraft American, so I would use the vacuum sealer to make smaller packages.  I eat more when I have a block than the slices though, but I also got cheese for at least one birthday when was growing up from my grandma because I'd always eat cheddar for a snack.
> 
> Carrots are gross as are most vegetables and fruits close behind.  I did successfully cut my mac & cheese recipe down to 1/4 size so I could make it in just a bowl and have it for dinner one night when I was craving it.  Made me feel better than having enough for 3-4 more meals.  And of course I added extra cheese to the sauce.  I also use butter, so really homemade is better than the box because I'm using all real ingredients and it has dairy and a grain, so total food groups



You can freeze cheese?  No kidding?  Something I've never tried.....but I'm willing to give it a whirl.  Does it go all weird when it thaws?

I'm getting better with my veggies.....while carrots are a big ol' no (unless they are mixed in with an other vegetable), I do like some of the more typical standby's:  peas, corn, asparagus, broccoli, squash, and even some beans (pretty much any type that are not green).   Nothing raw, though.  I hate it when I can hear them crunching in my ears when I chew .   



AntimonyER said:


> Your pictures of the entry way bring up great memories, and even greater anticipation for our trip, which is only 5 weeks away now! That is a bummer about the lack of souvenir photo, that was a nice little extra. We got the full photo package the last time we were there, but thanks to our air conditioner deciding since we didn't have to work labor day, neither did it, our trip just got put on a very tight budget. I could use a mimosa (or 5) right now, crappy or not.



Aw man, I am so sorry to hear about your air conditioner .  We almost always get hit with an unexpected, substantial expense before each trip ....it's maddening, and I can definitely appreciate your frustration.   I hope the photo package is the only aspect of your vacation that will end up getting the ax to offset the repairs (or did you have to completely replace the whole unit?  That would REALLY suck!).



Joanna71985 said:


> The pictures look lovely!! I can't wait to see more



Have you bit the bullet and booked a day there yet??



chiamarie said:


> Oh, I buy it.  Ain't nobody got time to make that from scratch!  I buy it!  It's in the refridgerated section by all the other pre made just pop it in the oven cookies/pie crust/usually near the butter area.   But rather than the break apart ones that are in a bag, I just buy the whole container.
> 
> Also, I'll give you a pass on hockey, it's fun to watch (but I don't understand all the rules and plays like I do for football).  And baseball is fun in person (but Lord help me to ever watch a game on TV ) . But basketball?!?!?! .  If you watch a game with me I promise to explain it all so it makes sense! And it's so much fun watching how emotional invested I get (but really, only for my Utes....or Alex Smith, who plays the same position as Mr. Farve once did, but for a different team) .Plus we can go somewhere where is also involved.  It's all so much fun!!!



You don't like basketball?     Tell me is isn't so!  That's my FAVORITE sport to watch.....the game is so fast and I love the strategy that goes into a game.  And as an added bonus.....you don't get cold watching it .  What more can you ask for? 

I *love* to bake, so I would totally make time to whip up a batch of fresh cookie dough.  I'm weird like that, though....cooking brings me joy.  Tonight, I came home from work and just decided to make a fresh blueberry pie.    A trait I picked up from my momma......she was a rockstar in the kitchen!



dalmatian7 said:


> I made choc chip cookies over the weekend and DD7 ate some batter but will not eat the cookies.  I think for most flavors of cookies I make she eats batter over the actual cookie.
> 
> is the best part of watching football. As much as I don't want fall to be here, I was happy to see college football return.
> 
> I keep trying to figure out hockey.......   a few years ago we did this animal dress up contest at our county fair.  All the kids were San Jose Sharks players because my FIL shares the same name as one of their more notable players.  We made the cow into a zamboni.  So I spent time looking for logos, slogans, etc and actually watched some games. I want to like it, I think I would if I understood the rules better.  I think maybe it is one of those things that is better in person?
> 
> Okay your pictures of the entrance to DC has me so excited now.  I can't wait to read the rest.  I like the Uber idea. I will have to think about that.
> Going to to a car rental check now.
> 
> BTW, I am not sure if anyone here uses Ebates.  I was pleasantly surprised that SeaWorld and Discovery Cove were available on the ebates website.  I want to say I got 2% cash back but maybe it was only 1.5%.



I love, love, LOVE Ebates!  Got a cool $110 check on the last issue, and have another $30 accumulated so far.  I never earn cash back on my SW tickets or tours (you become ineligible for cash back if purchasing with the passmember discount, which make sense...no double dipping) but I do from Groupon and even sometimes on a car rental.  And you can get $25 for referring a friend, which adds up huge.  I have justified many vacation add-ons with "But its double cash back today on Ebates, so it would be wrong NOT to buy it!" .

Uber was only about $10 each way, with gratuity.  Cash well spent and super easy to book on their app!

Hockey is a pretty easy sport to pick up:  it's basically "Don't let the puck go into your net, but make sure it goes into the other team's as many times as possible" .  If you can learn what icing and offsides are, then you're golden.   I can't tell you how many Saturday nights in my lifetime have been spent watching Hockey Night in Canada.  I know Steve misses that tradition terribly now that we've moved across the border.  Being 25 minutes from the Little Ceasars Arena (the new home of the Detroit Red Wings), we can of course get lots of games here on Michigan stations.....but its just not the same when Don Cherry isn't yapping away in Coaches Corner in a crazy printed suit.








pattyw said:


> Love Discovery Cove! Too bad they did away with the free picture! We went a few years ago but I'd love to return! I'm hoping that when we get our Sea World AP's they may offer a nice discount! I'm actually considering waiting until the Blue Friday deals comes out to get the AP's. I wanted to add SW to our upcoming trip, but it may be better to save the $$ now and wait to see what they offer in November!



DC discounts were pretty good again this year if you were going in the off-season.  Our day resort admission was only $99 per person, which has been the price for the last several years (I suspect we may see that increase in 2019.....but that's just my gut instinct).

AP discounts on the Blue Friday sales haven't been as good as they were in year's passed (oh, how I miss the BOGO annual passes!!) but they are generally the best offers of the year.  I will keep my fingers crossed that the prices are awesome and save you some cool cash!


----------



## afan

dalmatian7 said:


> I keep trying to figure out hockey....... a few years ago we did this animal dress up contest at our county fair. All the kids were San Jose Sharks players because my FIL shares the same name as one of their more notable players. We made the cow into a zamboni. So I spent time looking for logos, slogans, etc and actually watched some games. I want to like it, I think I would if I understood the rules better. I think maybe it is one of those things that is better in person?



Sharks fan here!  It's easier to learn how to watch at a game, especially if you sit up higher so you can see most/all of the ice and the plays form.  Once you have a better understanding you can more easily watch on tv.  But I can listen to it on the radio and understand too.

My preferred sports in order - baseball, hockey, curling, college footbal, nascar, indy car, and nfl.  I used to watch bball some, when the Sonics were still here.  I hate soccer, I don't understand and it's boring.  I've tried to learn but don't get it.  I think part of it is also because I didn't like playing it when it in PE during school.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You can freeze cheese? No kidding? Something I've never tried.....but I'm willing to give it a whirl. Does it go all weird when it thaws?
> 
> I'm getting better with my veggies.....while carrots are a big ol' no (unless they are mixed in with an other vegetable), I do like some of the more typical standby's: peas, corn, asparagus, broccoli, squash, and even some beans (pretty much any type that are not green). Nothing raw, though. I hate it when I can hear them crunching in my ears when I chew .



I never had problems with the cheese getting weird after freezing it.  Thinking back, did I freeze it or just vacuum seal it in the fridge.  Hmm...back from google, maybe I didn't freeze it since he's the answer - Answer: *You can freeze cheese* successfully if*you*'re planning to use it for cooking purposes. Frozen*cheese will* remain safe to consume, but it *will*typically change texture and often become crumbly once thawed, says the National Dairy Council. ... *You can* also grate *cheese* before *freezing* and place it in a freezer bag.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I can't tell you how many Saturday nights in my lifetime have been spent watching Hockey Night in Canada. I know Steve misses that tradition terribly now that we've moved across the border. Being 25 minutes from the Little Ceasars Arena (the new home of the Detroit Red Wings), we can of course get lots of games here on Michigan stations.....but its just not the same when Don Cherry isn't yapping away in Coaches Corner in a crazy printed suit



Grapes!  Until we switched to DirectTV a couple years ago we had CBC.  For whatever reason it was part of our cable and our three local stations are a part of the cable package up in Vancouver which is kinda fun because then I would watch it instead of their local news.  But I grew up watching stuff like the Racoons, Danger Bay and Avonlea.  It's also where I learned about curling and hockey (along with junior games here in Seattle because we have a WHL team, part of the CHL).  When I visited a friend in Toronto several years back I made her take me to the CBC store so I could get a HNIC shirt and I got my picture taken with the elevator because it had Don and Ron above it.


----------



## skylock

I always freeze extra cheese. I grate it myself and seal it in mason jars because my vacuum sealer has an attachment and it keeps it from squishing the cheese.

I always use it for cooking and you cannot tell it had been frozen, but now that I think about it, I have never just eaten it I guess because it is shredded.

I might try freezing a small square next time I have extra cheese and try it out.


----------



## AntimonyER

I freeze shredded cheese all the time as well. It does crumble a bit more when coming out, and of course half the time I forget to take it out ahead of time when I need it, but it helps save money by buying when on sale.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Aw man, I am so sorry to hear about your air conditioner .  We almost always get hit with an unexpected, substantial expense before each trip ....it's maddening, and I can definitely appreciate your frustration.   I hope the photo package is the only aspect of your vacation that will end up getting the ax to offset the repairs (or did you have to completely replace the whole unit?  That would REALLY suck!).



Not only whole system replacement, but after finding out exactly what went wrong, and the fact that my other unit has the exact same design flaw and is the same age, may end up replacing BOTH systems. Thankfully we have a little time to shop around for the best price as we got the broken system working partially to keep that part of the house bearable. (it sounds awful when it does run, and shuts off during the hottest part of the day, but cools things back down for overnight and morning).


----------



## dalmatian7

afan said:


> Sharks fan here!.



Cool! Being from PA and having a minor league Penguins team nearby that is all that is ever mentioned. Although, someone at a local event we were at saw my daughters shirt and said "Go Sharks".  



afan said:


> My preferred sports in order - baseball, hockey, curling, college footbal, nascar, indy car, and nfl.  I used to watch bball some, when the Sonics were still here.  I hate soccer, I don't understand and it's boring.



The best thing about the Olympics is that curling is on.  I don't know why I love it so much.  I just can't stop watching.  We have an Olympics channel on our cable that will have some competitions on sometimes.  

I loved Avonlea growing up.  My hope is that maybe it will show up once Disney has their on demand set up.  It is hard to find on DVD for a reasonable amount of money the last time I looked.  PEI is pretty high on my bucket list. I actually looked at Canadian cruises but I want to see more then one day's worth of the island.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Have you bit the bullet and booked a day there yet??



Not yet, but I'm getting close! I've started looking at dates on the calendar (so fingers crossed)


----------



## afan

dalmatian7 said:


> The best thing about the Olympics is that curling is on.  I don't know why I love it so much.  I just can't stop watching.  We have an Olympics channel on our cable that will have some competitions on sometimes.
> 
> I loved Avonlea growing up.  My hope is that maybe it will show up once Disney has their on demand set up.  It is hard to find on DVD for a reasonable amount of money the last time I looked.  PEI is pretty high on my bucket list. I actually looked at Canadian cruises but I want to see more then one day's worth of the island.



NBC Sports has curling night in America that I'll watch sometimes but it's not current events going on which would be better.  It looks like it starts in October and airs Friday nights.

I hadn't thought about Disney maybe putting older stuff on, it would be nice if they put Avonlea on since they used to air it.  It always drove me nuts though because I had one friend that watched it there because they didn't get CBC and I got the episodes on CBC before she did on Disney so I always had to wait to talk about it.  PEI is on my bucket list too!  I think there's enough to do in the maritimes to be able to spend a week there.


----------



## east_coaster

dalmatian7 said:


> I loved Avonlea growing up. My hope is that maybe it will show up once Disney has their on demand set up. It is hard to find on DVD for a reasonable amount of money the last time I looked. PEI is pretty high on my bucket list. I actually looked at Canadian cruises but I want to see more then one day's worth of the island.





afan said:


> I hadn't thought about Disney maybe putting older stuff on, it would be nice if they put Avonlea on since they used to air it. It always drove me nuts though because I had one friend that watched it there because they didn't get CBC and I got the episodes on CBC before she did on Disney so I always had to wait to talk about it. PEI is on my bucket list too! I think there's enough to do in the maritimes to be able to spend a week there.



That's such a good show! PEI is beautiful, I go every year. You could easily spend a week there, add on the other provinces and you could do two weeks or more.


----------



## dalmatian7

east_coaster said:


> That's such a good show! PEI is beautiful, I go every year. You could easily spend a week there, add on the other provinces and you could do two weeks or more.



  sorry to hijack Gina.  east_coaster I may need to pick your brain in the near future on PEI from someone with experience!!! To start off, when is your preferred time to go?


----------



## east_coaster

dalmatian7 said:


> sorry to hijack Gina.  east_coaster I may need to pick your brain in the near future on PEI from someone with experience!!! To start off, when is your preferred time to go?



I would say the end of July/August is a nice time to go. Really, anytime other then the middle of winter when everything is shut down! I live in New Brunswick and have family who went to university there and never came back, so we've been all different times of the year. I might be a little bias in my love of the Maritimes


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

A bit OT so I don't mind if no one wants to respond but I have just read on a UK forum that they are now asking for 20% tip as standard in the restaurants which seems a bit excessive. It used to be around 15%. Do you pay 20% for just normal service? I am just trying to budget for our upcoming trip and it all seems to getting a bit expensive


----------



## skylock

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> A bit OT so I don't mind if no one wants to respond but I have just read on a UK forum that they are now asking for 20% tip as standard in the restaurants which seems a bit excessive. It used to be around 15%. Do you pay 20% for just normal service? I am just trying to budget for our upcoming trip and it all seems to getting a bit expensive



20% is what is expected now, or more.

I remember when a tip was 10%. I don't know who makes the rules. If you have terrible service, they still expect 15%, Good service 20%, and great service >20%.

I will admit I can't figure it out. If I go to one place and a hamburger is $7, the tip at 20% would be $1.40, but if I go to the next place and a hamburger is $12, 20% would be $2.40. I just can't figure it out. Is it more work in one place than the other? What did the waitress at the second place do that warrants a $1 higher tip?


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

skylock said:


> 20% is what is expected now, or more.
> 
> I remember when a tip was 10%. I don't know who makes the rules. If you have terrible service, they still expect 15%, Good service 20%, and great service >20%.
> 
> I will admit I can't figure it out. If I go to one place and a hamburger is $7, the tip at 20% would be $1.40, but if I go to the next place and a hamburger is $12, 20% would be $2.40. I just can't figure it out. Is it more work in one place than the other? What did the waitress at the second place do that warrants a $1 higher tip?


Ok so it is more the norm. What with ever increasing Disney restaurants prices and the falling U.K. exchange rate it makes it less affordable


----------



## skylock

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Ok so it is more the norm. What with ever increasing Disney restaurants prices and the falling U.K. exchange rate it makes it less affordable



You are not forced to tip. Do what you can and don't worry about it. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## bankr63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> ....but its just not the same when Don Cherry isn't yapping away in Coaches Corner in a crazy printed suit.


You know, that suit doesn't even faze me (you know you're Canadian when...) but the look on Ron MacLean's face in this pic made me laugh out loud!

And all this talk of US cheddar.  EVERYONE know that Ontario make the best cheddar in all of North America.   And the best Cheddar in Ontario (IMO) is from Maple Dale just north of Belleville.  Every time I'm driving up 37 I'm popping in a dropping a C note to keep the stocks up.  And the cheddar cheese bread is da bomb!  Then there's the 5 or 6 flavors of curds (roasted garlic and hot pepper are our 2 fav's).  You should start a business smuggling (er, importing) this fine Canadian product down south and introducing it to the masses.
I'd be interested to know how many of those who say gross to curds think it is perfectly acceptable to wait until a cheese is marbled with moldy bits and eat it then; now THAT is grossssssss!!!!! (A little more )

FWIW - I will keep an eye out for Tillamook cheddar next time I'm in a US Costco (the equivalent in Costco Canada is the Balderson Cheddar, which is pretty darn good, but not great).  We bring a lot of Cabot back when we are in the US - dairy is sooo much cheaper down there than up here, and Cabot is an acceptable proxy for a good Ontario cheddar.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> .but its just not the same when Don Cherry isn't yapping away in Coaches Corner in a crazy printed suit.



Bahahaha...I true Canadian will tell you all about Ron and Don...and watch to see what his suit looks like this week.  You can't live in Canada and not like hockey on some level.  I don't like to watch alot of hockey on tv.  But going to an actual game...we do l those games.  It's just too bad it costs an arm and a leg to go to an actual game.  We are Oiler fans ( no hazing on our terrible team choice ) and for the 4 of us to go a game in Edmonton would run us nearly 1000.00 to even get tickets in the door  for a three hour game of watching men chase a little black puck around.  We have only been to a couple of games we were lucky to be " gifted " tickets by the sil from their company tickets for customers and employees.  It is just too costly for us.  That doesn't even include driving, hotels, food.  I would rather go on a real vacation for that price.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Sharks fan here!  It's easier to learn how to watch at a game, especially if you sit up higher so you can see most/all of the ice and the plays form.  Once you have a better understanding you can more easily watch on tv.  But I can listen to it on the radio and understand too.
> 
> My preferred sports in order - baseball, hockey, curling, college footbal, nascar, indy car, and nfl.  I used to watch bball some, when the Sonics were still here.  I hate soccer, I don't understand and it's boring.  I've tried to learn but don't get it.  I think part of it is also because I didn't like playing it when it in PE during school.



I'm right there with you on the distaste for soccer.  Jake played a LOT of different sports growing up, and I could find something to like about almost all of them.....except soccer.  I just couldn't find much to love about it.   And the professional leagues are even less enjoyable, in my humble opinion.....at least the little kids are cute when they play .



afan said:


> I never had problems with the cheese getting weird after freezing it.  Thinking back, did I freeze it or just vacuum seal it in the fridge.  Hmm...back from google, maybe I didn't freeze it since he's the answer - Answer: *You can freeze cheese* successfully if*you*'re planning to use it for cooking purposes. Frozen*cheese will* remain safe to consume, but it *will*typically change texture and often become crumbly once thawed, says the National Dairy Council. ... *You can* also grate *cheese* before *freezing* and place it in a freezer bag.
> 
> Grapes!  Until we switched to DirectTV a couple years ago we had CBC.  For whatever reason it was part of our cable and our three local stations are a part of the cable package up in Vancouver which is kinda fun because then I would watch it instead of their local news.  But I grew up watching stuff like the Racoons, Danger Bay and Avonlea.  It's also where I learned about curling and hockey (along with junior games here in Seattle because we have a WHL team, part of the CHL).  When I visited a friend in Toronto several years back I made her take me to the CBC store so I could get a HNIC shirt and I got my picture taken with the elevator because it had Don and Ron above it.



Thanks for the do's and do-nots on freezing cheese .  I kind of thought that it might lose its physical integrity somewhat after freezing, because milk doesn't really thaw to the same consistency after freezing, either.  Cool that you can freeze any excess and use it for cooking, though!!  That's super handy for us cheapskates that like to buy everything in bulk for the savings .

I think its so cool that you actually know who Don Cherry is.....and his nickname, too!    I'm rather impressed, my friend!  



skylock said:


> I always freeze extra cheese. I grate it myself and seal it in mason jars because my vacuum sealer has an attachment and it keeps it from squishing the cheese.
> 
> I always use it for cooking and you cannot tell it had been frozen, but now that I think about it, I have never just eaten it I guess because it is shredded.
> 
> I might try freezing a small square next time I have extra cheese and try it out.



A vacuum sealer!  That's the next toy....ahem, I mean, appliance  .... that I need.  I think I'll add that to my Santa list this year .  Fun *and* functional!



AntimonyER said:


> I freeze shredded cheese all the time as well. It does crumble a bit more when coming out, and of course half the time I forget to take it out ahead of time when I need it, but it helps save money by buying when on sale.
> 
> Not only whole system replacement, but after finding out exactly what went wrong, and the fact that my other unit has the exact same design flaw and is the same age, may end up replacing BOTH systems. Thankfully we have a little time to shop around for the best price as we got the broken system working partially to keep that part of the house bearable. (it sounds awful when it does run, and shuts off during the hottest part of the day, but cools things back down for overnight and morning).



That absolutely bites .  I hope you're able to get a great deal, especially if you end up replacing both units.  One is discouraging enough, but two would have sent me WAY past the point of mimosas.  I'd have been weeping in the corner with a case of Hershey bars and a teddy bear .



dalmatian7 said:


> Cool! Being from PA and having a minor league Penguins team nearby that is all that is ever mentioned. Although, someone at a local event we were at saw my daughters shirt and said "Go Sharks".
> 
> The best thing about the Olympics is that curling is on.  I don't know why I love it so much.  I just can't stop watching.  We have an Olympics channel on our cable that will have some competitions on sometimes.
> 
> I loved Avonlea growing up.  My hope is that maybe it will show up once Disney has their on demand set up.  It is hard to find on DVD for a reasonable amount of money the last time I looked.  PEI is pretty high on my bucket list. I actually looked at Canadian cruises but I want to see more then one day's worth of the island.



Ugh, curling .  I can't watch it.  I just can't!  Steve *loves* it, but it grates on my nerves something fierce.  All that yelling.......hard, hard!    



afan said:


> NBC Sports has curling night in America that I'll watch sometimes but it's not current events going on which would be better.  It looks like it starts in October and airs Friday nights.
> 
> I hadn't thought about Disney maybe putting older stuff on, it would be nice if they put Avonlea on since they used to air it.  It always drove me nuts though because I had one friend that watched it there because they didn't get CBC and I got the episodes on CBC before she did on Disney so I always had to wait to talk about it.  PEI is on my bucket list too!  I think there's enough to do in the maritimes to be able to spend a week there.



A visit to the east coast is another destination on my bucket list, too .   Pretty sure not only could you fill a week, but probably two.....especially when the pace of life is a bit less frenetic in that part of Canada.  My BIL & SIL just spent 12 days exploring Nova Scotia, New Brunswick, PEI earlier this summer and they still didn't get a chance to do everything they wanted to do.Their photos were stunning!



dalmatian7 said:


> sorry to hijack Gina.  east_coaster I may need to pick your brain in the near future on PEI from someone with experience!!! To start off, when is your preferred time to go?



Hijack away .  I love the fact that there's so much knowledge shared here on my threads!  



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> A bit OT so I don't mind if no one wants to respond but I have just read on a UK forum that they are now asking for 20% tip as standard in the restaurants which seems a bit excessive. It used to be around 15%. Do you pay 20% for just normal service? I am just trying to budget for our upcoming trip and it all seems to getting a bit expensive



It definitely does give a person a bit of sticker shock when the tip is added on to an already pricey meal cost.  It is certainly a pain in the wallet!! 



skylock said:


> I will admit I can't figure it out. If I go to one place and a hamburger is $7, the tip at 20% would be $1.40, but if I go to the next place and a hamburger is $12, 20% would be $2.40. I just can't figure it out. Is it more work in one place than the other? What did the waitress at the second place do that warrants a $1 higher tip?



A very interesting perspective .  Food for thought! (pardon the pun )



bankr63 said:


> You know, that suit doesn't even faze me (you know you're Canadian when...) but the look on Ron MacLean's face in this pic made me laugh out loud!
> 
> And all this talk of US cheddar.  EVERYONE know that Ontario make the best cheddar in all of North America.   And the best Cheddar in Ontario (IMO) is from Maple Dale just north of Belleville.  Every time I'm driving up 37 I'm popping in a dropping a C note to keep the stocks up.  And the cheddar cheese bread is da bomb!  Then there's the 5 or 6 flavors of curds (roasted garlic and hot pepper are our 2 fav's).  You should start a business smuggling (er, importing) this fine Canadian product down south and introducing it to the masses.
> I'd be interested to know how many of those who say gross to curds think it is perfectly acceptable to wait until a cheese is marbled with moldy bits and eat it then; now THAT is grossssssss!!!!! (A little more )
> 
> FWIW - I will keep an eye out for Tillamook cheddar next time I'm in a US Costco (the equivalent in Costco Canada is the Balderson Cheddar, which is pretty darn good, but not great).  We bring a lot of Cabot back when we are in the US - dairy is sooo much cheaper down there than up here, and Cabot is an acceptable proxy for a good Ontario cheddar.



It was the expression that got me, too .  Can you imagine having Don Cherry as your father-in-law AND your co-worker?   I can only imagine the faces Ron makes when the cameras aren't rolling .
OMG YES.....Maple Dale is some of the best!    Now I'm thinking we should squeeze in a quick side trip to Maple Dale on our visit home this weekend .  We will be in Belleville for dinner with family anyway, and I know Steve would give his eye teeth for some fresh, squeeky curd .



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahaha...I true Canadian will tell you all about Ron and Don...and watch to see what his suit looks like this week.  You can't live in Canada and not like hockey on some level.  I don't like to watch alot of hockey on tv.  But going to an actual game...we do l those games.  It's just too bad it costs an arm and a leg to go to an actual game.  We are Oiler fans ( no hazing on our terrible team choice ) and for the 4 of us to go a game in Edmonton would run us nearly 1000.00 to even get tickets in the door  for a three hour game of watching men chase a little black puck around.  We have only been to a couple of games we were lucky to be " gifted " tickets by the sil from their company tickets for customers and employees.  It is just too costly for us.  That doesn't even include driving, hotels, food.  I would rather go on a real vacation for that price.



Have you ever seen the Rick Mercer segment about Don Cherry's suits?  It's hysterical!!






The prices for Leafs tickets are off the charts as well.....WAY outside the budgets of most folks.  It's been years since we have gone to a game at the ACC in Toronto because we can't justify $300+ for a ticket in the nosebleeds.   Plus parking.....and food......and don't even get me started on the price for a beer there!! 

Jake is coming for a visit in October, and the Leafs just happen to be in town to play the Red Wings in Detroit.  While its still a pricey outing, it is less expensive than Toronto so we picked up tickets for the game on October 11th.  I'm not sure who is more excited.....Steve or Jake!


----------



## afan

Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Ok so it is more the norm. What with ever increasing Disney restaurants prices and the falling U.K. exchange rate it makes it less affordable



Like @skylock said it's up to you how much you tip.  It's expected but there's nothing saying it's required or that a certain % is.  Now Disney, and most restaurants, will add a 20% tip to any party of 6 or more, but even that can be adjusted by talking with a manger if the service just wasn't good.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahaha...I true Canadian will tell you all about Ron and Don...and watch to see what his suit looks like this week.  You can't live in Canada and not like hockey on some level.  I don't like to watch alot of hockey on tv.  But going to an actual game...we do l those games.  It's just too bad it costs an arm and a leg to go to an actual game.  We are Oiler fans ( no hazing on our terrible team choice ) and for the 4 of us to go a game in Edmonton would run us nearly 1000.00 to even get tickets in the door  for a three hour game of watching men chase a little black puck around.  We have only been to a couple of games we were lucky to be " gifted " tickets by the sil from their company tickets for customers and employees.  It is just too costly for us.  That doesn't even include driving, hotels, food.  I would rather go on a real vacation for that price.



Why not go to an Oil Kings game?  WHL games can be just as fun, if not more fun since they do still tend to fight and be a bit more scrappy, than the NHL.  Plus you might see a future NHL star.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ugh, curling . I can't watch it. I just can't! Steve *loves* it, but it grates on my nerves something fierce. All that yelling.......hard, hard!



Sweet, Steve and I can talk curling at lunch!  I am a two time league champion (the first) of the Charlotte Curling Club, along with being a founding member.  I wish the club here wasn't north of Seattle and more expensive, since it has dedicated ice and has been there decades, just not in the budget money or time wise at the moment.  Hurry hard!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

My apologies to you all for the lack of updates this week.  I really, honestly intended to try and get a couple more Discovery Cove posts up, but it was the first of the month  and I ended up putting in more time at work than I had hoped I would need to.  I even worked last Saturday!!  Then add on the holiday weekend, and preparing for our trip home tomorrow.....and time just got away on me.  I am so sorry!

Steve has to work until around 11 tomorrow morning, and we are planning on being on the road by noon if possible.  If I'm very efficient with my last minute household tasks and packing, I *might* get something posted before we leave.  If not, you'll have to forgive me.  With a little luck, next week will be less "eventful" and I'll make better progress.

While I haven't been very productive on the trip reporting front, I have made some good strides in some of the outstanding to-do's for our October trip.  I purchased our tickets to Gatorland _(super excited about that.....they have big cats now, too!!! ),_ and I have booked both of our Aquatica cabanas_ (which took a little fiddling around, as apparently the Cutback Cove area is closing on September 17th to facilitate construction on a new ride they are building.....so I ended up having to cancel the Cutback Cove reservation I had and rebooking both in the Roa's Rapids cabana area)._   I got a rocking good deal on some Disney Gift Cards at Sam's Club _($112 for $150 worth of gift cards, thanks to the Sam's discounted price and two $15 e-vouchers that we were emailed)_ which will help offset some of our pricier dining reservations.  I ordered a pair of Halloween Mickey Ears from an Etsy supplier to match our Sleepy Hollow t-shirts _(in purple to match my tee!) _but I'm still waiting on delivery of those.....apparently the Etsy crafter forgot to ship them until I emailed her two weeks later wondering where they were (d'oh! ).    Our "I love my monster of a husband/I love my witch of a wife" shirts hit a bit of a bump when the first set didn't fit well _(I measured, but the fit was just not favorable and we both wanted one more size up)_ and in the second set, they accidentally shipped Steve a men's small (whoops).  That Etsy seller was excellent, though, and we now have great shirts that fit wonderfully and are ready for Halloween Day at SeaWorld.

And.....we decided to dress up for our first SeaWorld day, which is the final Spooktacular event of the 2018 season .  While we thought that elaborate costumes would seem a bit out of place for two adults with no kids in tow, we came up with a low-key but still costume-y plan for matching outfits that should be comfortably cool (in case its still hot and humid by late in the month) but still allow us to partake in the joy of dressing up for Halloween.    Steve loved my idea when I initially pitched it to him, so I didn't waste any time getting started on purchasing the various components to put it all together.   Hopefully we look pretty_ incredible_ . 
As of tomorrow, we are officially at the 7 week mark .   C'mon, October!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Sweet, Steve and I can talk curling at lunch!  I am a two time league champion (the first) of the Charlotte Curling Club, along with being a founding member.  I wish the club here wasn't north of Seattle and more expensive, since it has dedicated ice and has been there decades, just not in the budget money or time wise at the moment.  Hurry hard!



How cool!  Did you start playing as a youth?


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> How cool!  Did you start playing as a youth?



No, it never occurred to me that it was something people did or that there would be anywhere around here to do it.  Of course it's too far away so I wouldn't have been able to anyway, same reason I couldn't play hockey the rink was too far.  Now there's a rink less than 5 miles from my house...

I learned to play in Charlotte, they advertised about an open house so I joined.  We started out at the rink, not liking the first place and able to switch to another that had an actual bar for broomstacking.  We out spent the hockey teams, but I think that's because they stuck with beer while we had a lot of liquor and wine drinkers.  They have dedicated ice now, which is closer to my NC house than the rink we played at but it didn't open until after I moved back home.  I still have my shoes and broom though, I'll eventually get back to it.  It doesn't change that much and I still remember what to do so I think I'd be ok.  I had my certificate to instruct but let it lapse.  I did teach a couple times up in Seattle when I first moved back home because they needed more people to teach at their open house.  It was fun but I didn't like the small sample of club members I met, which I realize was small but it also made me not want to scrimp and save and make it work.

Have a great trip home!  Safe travels!


----------



## chiamarie

skylock said:


> You are not forced to tip. Do what you can and don't worry about it. I certainly wouldn't.




As someone who's only ever worked in the service industry (however I've never been a server).....I 100% DISAGREE with the above statement.  Servers entire incomes based off their tips.   So only giving them a couple of bucks is uncalled for.  Unfortunately it's just how it is here in the US of A.   Servers are paid roughly $2-$3 an hour, and all their income is tips.   Even when my bill is only $5 but if I spent a couple of hours there, I'm paying them for the time I took using the table.  

Yes, it's not REQUIRED.  But I have empathy for those trying to make an honest living and don't want to screw them over because I'm too cheap to tip.   If you can't afford your dinner with your tip, then you can't afford your dinner.  Or that's how I see it.


18% is what's expected.  I usually go 20% and then round to the nearest dollar.  If I have absolutely terrible service, then I ask to speak to a manager and tell them about what went wrong, and might tip less than stated above.  But it has to he bad enough to speak (politely, might I add) to the manager and has to be more than one thing that went wrong.

But "not worrying" about tipping, is not okay.  Plan to have it be part of your bill.


----------



## Joanna71985

I agree. I always try to tip 20% if possible


----------



## skylock

The woman is not to "cheap" to tip. She is questioning the ever increasing percentage that is expected. She is also dealing with currency conversion.

I stand by my statement, do what you can and do not worry about it.

Think about this, if she didn't choose to eat there, money will be ZERO. To my way of thinking ANYTHING is better than ZERO.

For the record, I was a server when in college. Apparently it was so long ago I can never remember serving anyone with an expectation of being tipped. I served them because that was the job I had signed on for. Anything they tipped was much appreciated. I never picked up the tip and thought anything about what they left. I NEVER expected a tip, but it was ALWAYS appreciated when they did. Times have changed for sure.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

I know it's a hot topic but you've answered my question thank you. I don't mind tipping and if it's 18-20% that's fine, I can manage my budget accordingly


----------



## bankr63

It's an interesting topic on what to tip these days, and probably a bit OT for this Trip Report.  Where I live, the "liquor server" minimum wage is a bit less than $2 below the provincial minimum.  I checked for FL and server minimum is about $3 below overall state minimum, although employers must top workers up to at least the state minimum if they don't make that much. (I have to wonder how bad a server you would have to be for THAT to actually happen?)

So really, server jobs are still pretty good jobs; just like they were when I was working my way through college as a bartender; actually a bit longer than that, as I did it for about 8 years.  Considering the cost of good restaurant meals these days, one 20% tip per hour is probably enough to raise the servers wage to twice the state minimum.  A good server will have several tables per hour, so they are not hurting THAT much compared to other occupations, even compared to Disney minimum which appears to be about $11/hr.  And yes, I realize that tips are often pooled with bussers and kitchen staff, it is still a good top up.

So although I agree that tipping is the right thing to do, I would not feel bad for not getting up to the 20% level.  I agree with @skylock on the point that any tip should be appreciated.  I too never adjusted my service to a customer based on their tipping (okay, maybe I had a couple of whales who were regulars at my bar who got a tad more attention), but I did let my overall level of tips for a night be an indicator of the quality of the service I provided.  If my percentage tips started dropping I know I had to step up my game to get them back to where they should be.  

I'm not convinced that the dynamics of the industry have really changed that much to justify a general rise in expected tipping level to 20%; in my day it was 10% up to 15% for exemplary service.  Personally I now tip 15% up to 20% for exemplary service.  

Not trying to stoke the argument here, just wanted to add a bit of data to the consideration of what is appropriate.


----------



## chiamarie

skylock said:


> The woman is not to "cheap" to tip. She is questioning the ever increasing percentage that is expected. She is also dealing with currency conversion.
> 
> I stand by my statement, do what you can and do not worry about it.
> 
> Think about this, if she didn't choose to eat there, money will be ZERO. To my way of thinking ANYTHING is better than ZERO.
> 
> For the record, I was a server when in college. Apparently it was so long ago I can never remember serving anyone with an expectation of being tipped. I served them because that was the job I had signed on for. Anything they tipped was much appreciated. I never picked up the tip and thought anything about what they left. I NEVER expected a tip, but it was ALWAYS appreciated when they did. Times have changed for sure.



I never said she was too cheap to tip.  Just making a general statement that whenever you sit down to dinner, you should already be prepared and just know that a tip is customary, and nowadays the going rate is 18-20%.

Just because someone potentially chooses not to go eat out doesn't mean the server is out.  Espically here in Orlando, there's always someone else that will be filling your place at that table.

I stand by my statement above that you should just know when you go to a table.service restaurant that the tip is added into the bill. But that's just me.

Sorry Gina for getting .   It's a soap box of mine and I'll get down now.


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You don't like basketball?     Tell me is isn't so!  That's my FAVORITE sport to watch.....the game is so fast and I love the strategy that goes into a game.  And as an added bonus.....you don't get cold watching it .  What more can you ask for?


I dislike basketball almost as much as i dislike soccer.  In both, everyone's just randomly running around chasing a ball.. There's no strategy at all!  

Football has strategy and plays I can follow.  It is exciting to watch!  I love it so much .....sooooo Rocco's on Saturday, right? 

(Also, I don't think anyone has gotten cold from watching a football game in Florida before.  And if I do, it's because whatever sports bar I'm at has the A/C blasted too high!!! )


----------



## pigletto

Hope you have a great time this weekend Gina. It sounds like things are shaping up nicely for your October trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Wow, you guys had some spirited conversation over the weekend .  Good to see the discussion stayed on the kind side.  And you know, even when there's some disagreement among us on those hot-button topics, I really do think we all end up learning a little bit from each other (even when we may not all agree).  So, hats off to you all.  It's nice to see an exchange of ideas where everyone can still manage to stay classy.



afan said:


> No, it never occurred to me that it was something people did or that there would be anywhere around here to do it.  Of course it's too far away so I wouldn't have been able to anyway, same reason I couldn't play hockey the rink was too far.  Now there's a rink less than 5 miles from my house...
> 
> I learned to play in Charlotte, they advertised about an open house so I joined.  We started out at the rink, not liking the first place and able to switch to another that had an actual bar for broomstacking.  We out spent the hockey teams, but I think that's because they stuck with beer while we had a lot of liquor and wine drinkers.  They have dedicated ice now, which is closer to my NC house than the rink we played at but it didn't open until after I moved back home.  I still have my shoes and broom though, I'll eventually get back to it.  It doesn't change that much and I still remember what to do so I think I'd be ok.  I had my certificate to instruct but let it lapse.  I did teach a couple times up in Seattle when I first moved back home because they needed more people to teach at their open house.  It was fun but I didn't like the small sample of club members I met, which I realize was small but it also made me not want to scrimp and save and make it work.
> 
> Have a great trip home!  Safe travels!



I hope you are able to rekindle your passion sooner rather than later.  It sure sounds like it brought you a lot of joy.  And Lord knows we all need something to make the log, cold winter a little more fun!!  



chiamarie said:


> I dislike basketball almost as much as i dislike soccer.  In both, everyone's just randomly running around chasing a ball.. There's no strategy at all!
> 
> Football has strategy and plays I can follow.  It is exciting to watch!  I love it so much .....sooooo Rocco's on Saturday, right?
> 
> (Also, I don't think anyone has gotten cold from watching a football game in Florida before.  And if I do, it's because whatever sports bar I'm at has the A/C blasted too high!!! )



We are most definitely still on for Rocco's ...... and in less than 7 weeks, no less!!     We are looking forward to seeing you again, my friend.  Your company is always a delight .  The culinary adventures you are taking us on are simply the icing on the cake! (pardon the pun )

As you know, Jake forced me to watch football this weekend .  I think I learned just enough to cement my belief that football is just NOT my sport.  Some of my questions may have provoked a face palm (or two ) during the UCLA game.  



pigletto said:


> Hope you have a great time this weekend Gina. It sounds like things are shaping up nicely for your October trip!



Thank you!    We had a most wonderful time and managed to cram in visits with lots of family and friends.  It's always tough to say goodbye, but a little bit easier this time as far as Jake is concerned as he has plans to visit us for 5 full days (woo! ) in exactly one month.   Definitely nice to know we'll be spending some quality time with him again so soon.

Here are some pics from our visit this weekend:






With my mom:






Steve & his parents:






And this guy got a TON of lovin' from Nana and Poppa!!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

So I was just perusing the SeaWorld passmember's site, and saw that they are offering certain days in October at Discovery Cove to passmembers for $99 per person......AND IT INCLUDES THE DOLPHIN SWIM!!!   One of the promotional offer days falls during our week, and now I'm thinking to myself.....

...should we swap out an Aquatica day for another day at DC?  

Ugh, I can only hope they sell out their limited inventory ASAP so I don't have to decide!!


----------



## goofballs

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I was just perusing the SeaWorld passmember's site, and saw that they are offering certain days in October at Discovery Cove to passmembers for $99 per person......AND IT INCLUDES THE DOLPHIN SWIM!!!   One of the promotional offer days falls during our week, and now I'm thinking to myself.....
> 
> ...should we swap out an Aquatica day for another day at DC?
> 
> Ugh, I can only hope they sell out their limited inventory ASAP so I don't have to decide!!



Do it!!!!


----------



## Tksolomom

goofballs said:


> Do it!!!!


I agree. I would do Discovery Cove again, especially with the Dolphin swim


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Glad you had a lovely weekend. You all look very happy. That DC package is a good deal..........


----------



## Lynne G

If you have not already, DO IT!  It's a great way to really enjoy seeing a dolphin.  And that's a great price.  with tax, our pass holder rate in August was $360 for the two of us adult tickets. If I had changed to the day before, it would have been full price, at over $600 plus tax.  I think in years' past the pass holder rates and times had been better.  But either day, we totally enjoyed our DC day, and had a great dolphin interaction.  The dolphin was all about letting everyone touch her.


----------



## pigletto

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I was just perusing the SeaWorld passmember's site, and saw that they are offering certain days in October at Discovery Cove to passmembers for $99 per person......AND IT INCLUDES THE DOLPHIN SWIM!!!   One of the promotional offer days falls during our week, and now I'm thinking to myself.....
> 
> ...should we swap out an Aquatica day for another day at DC?
> 
> Ugh, I can only hope they sell out their limited inventory ASAP so I don't have to decide!!


I think you should! Unless you think Steve would prefer the second Aquatica day. That's such a great deal compared to what I was seeing for our dates in March.


----------



## chiamarie

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I was just perusing the SeaWorld passmember's site, and saw that they are offering certain days in October at Discovery Cove to passmembers for $99 per person......AND IT INCLUDES THE DOLPHIN SWIM!!!   One of the promotional offer days falls during our week, and now I'm thinking to myself.....
> 
> ...should we swap out an Aquatica day for another day at DC?
> 
> Ugh, I can only hope they sell out their limited inventory ASAP so I don't have to decide!!



SAY WHAT?!?!?! That's cheaper than employee discounts with dolphin swims!!!!


----------



## pattyw

Hi Gina!! I got a little behind reading here! We were in Orlando for a quick weekend trip to turn in Troy's apartment keys and move the rest of his stuff out to his storage unit! We squeezed in some park fun, too!! We purchased Sea World AP's!! and made it over there for an afternoon! I also purchased the annual photokey so we can get all of our pictures!! 

Your family pictures are great- your Mom is beautiful!  Family time is precious! 

Now that I'm an AP member at Sea World, I have to check out that DC offer!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> So I was just perusing the SeaWorld passmember's site, and saw that they are offering certain days in October at Discovery Cove to passmembers for $99 per person......AND IT INCLUDES THE DOLPHIN SWIM!!!   One of the promotional offer days falls during our week, and now I'm thinking to myself.....
> 
> ...should we swap out an Aquatica day for another day at DC?
> 
> Ugh, I can only hope they sell out their limited inventory ASAP so I don't have to decide!!



I saw that too! I really think I'm going to book one of those days


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goofballs said:


> Do it!!!!



Wait....you guys were all supposed to be my voice of reason!!    You're supposed to talk me OUT of it, not INTO it! 



Tksolomom said:


> I agree. I would do Discovery Cove again, especially with the Dolphin swim



Ugh, you're twisting my rubber arm .



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Glad you had a lovely weekend. You all look very happy. That DC package is a good deal..........



We were all very happy to be together .  We all appreciate each other a lot more now.....not that we didn't before, but its easy to take people for granted when they're in close proximity.  Now that we're apart, it makes our family time that much more special.



Lynne G said:


> If you have not already, DO IT!  It's a great way to really enjoy seeing a dolphin.  And that's a great price.  with tax, our pass holder rate in August was $360 for the two of us adult tickets. If I had changed to the day before, it would have been full price, at over $600 plus tax.  I think in years' past the pass holder rates and times had been better.  But either day, we totally enjoyed our DC day, and had a great dolphin interaction.  The dolphin was all about letting everyone touch her.



I haven't yet purchased the tickets yet.....but I did just check to see if the offer is still available for our day, and it is .  I'm so torn!  We've been to DC....7 times now, I think?.....and done the dolphin swim 3 times.  I almost feel greedy to do it again......yet its SUCH a good offer.  



pigletto said:


> I think you should! Unless you think Steve would prefer the second Aquatica day. That's such a great deal compared to what I was seeing for our dates in March.



I've never seen a price this low that includes the dolphin swim.  We've done the day resort package for $69 in years past, but I think the cheapest I've ever seen the dolphin swim package was $150.  So now we have to decide.....2 Aquatica days or 1 Aquatica/1 DC day .  By the time we cancel our Aquatica cabana and all day dining passes, we'd literally only be an extra $95 out of pocket.



chiamarie said:


> SAY WHAT?!?!?! That's cheaper than employee discounts with dolphin swims!!!!



No way!  Ugh, you're all making a good case for me to take the plunge (no pun intended ).



pattyw said:


> Hi Gina!! I got a little behind reading here! We were in Orlando for a quick weekend trip to turn in Troy's apartment keys and move the rest of his stuff out to his storage unit! We squeezed in some park fun, too!! We purchased Sea World AP's!! and made it over there for an afternoon! I also purchased the annual photokey so we can get all of our pictures!!
> 
> Your family pictures are great- your Mom is beautiful!  Family time is precious!
> 
> Now that I'm an AP member at Sea World, I have to check out that DC offer!



Aw, thanks .  My momma is a sweet soul.  We look nothing alike though.....I look like my dad.
You bought your SW AP's?   Wahoo! 

Definitely check out the offers on the passmember site.  From what I can see, the crazy cheap pricing is only on Wednesdays (and not the 24th).  I hope one of those days work for you guys!!



Joanna71985 said:


> I saw that too! I really think I'm going to book one of those days



I immediately thought of you when I saw the offer!!  Don't hesitate girl, book it! (especially when you've never been!! )


----------



## I-4Bound

Um, I beg to differ girlfriend...I think you look a lot like your dear mama!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I immediately thought of you when I saw the offer!!  Don't hesitate girl, book it! (especially when you've never been!! )



I want to so bad! My only problem is that I work on Weds. So I would have to keep my fingers crossed that I could get the day off, or be able to give any shift away. I may take a chance on it though, because I love that low price


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 11th:  Discovery Cove, continued 




*

We were going to add on a cabana to this visit, but decided that the cost (around $200 for the day ) would likely outweigh the benefit.  Seating is plentiful at Discovery Cove and admission is restricted to a very manageable number of guests, so we knew we’d easily find seating and shade when we wanted it….even without a cabana rental.  Since we still wanted to splurge a little for this anniversary trip, we decided instead to purchase the upgraded drink package:  I’ll be honest, they had me at sangria .






Telling ourselves that it was 5 o’clock somewhere (perhaps in China or Australia , but still ….  ), we stopped to enjoy a beverage from the upgrade drink menu in those peaceful early morning hours at the park.  






I’m not sure what Steve picked, but I’m guessing from the photo that it must have been rum punch with orange juice .  I had the red sangria.






We sank down into a pair of comfy blue Adirondack chairs and offered a toast to 25 years of adventures. 






Here’s to (hopefully) 25 more……at least! 






It was quite enjoyable to start the day off on such a relaxing note.  We people watched as families occasionally strolled by, half whom were noticeably as relaxed as we were (grateful, I’m sure, for a break from the busy Orlando theme parks) and the other half in an obvious hurry……especially on a first visit, it’s easy to feel there is no time to waste.   A lot of the time, though, we seemed to have that little corner of the park all to ourselves.  This, my friends, is what vacation is all about .






When we had finished what we wanted of our drinks….they were “okay”, not great ……we headed to the Wind Away River.  One of our favorite features of the park, it’s usually the place we start and end our day:  with its waterfalls, lush foliage, varying depths, and tour through the free-flying aviary, it really does seem to embody all the best features of the park in one attraction.
















Unlike our Aquatica day a few days beforehand, I had actually remembered the waterproof case for my phone this time…..so I brought it along to take some pictures while we enjoyed a tour of the river.    Each of us grabbed a big green noodle, and we headed “downstream” with the current.





















Floating up to the entrance to the aviary, we decided to fish ourselves out and see what the birds were up to:  we had always heard that the birds were at their hungriest early in the day, but never seemed to make it one of our first stops on a DC morning.   Heading in side, we were offered small cups of food by the aviary animal care staff member, and then the “magic” happened (it’s not just a Disney thing!).






*Stay tuned!
*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 11th:  Discovery Cove, continued
*
The birds immediately flew down to eat out of our cups, with no hesitation or fear.     There were hardly any other guests in the aviary at the time, so our offerings of food were among the only ones at the time….meaning we were very, very popular among the feathered residents. 





















Our “quick stop” at the aviary turned out to be far longer than either of us initially expected, as we enjoyed meandering around after our food cups were empty to admire the vibrant colors of the various species who call the aviary home.    Such beautiful birds!   As an added bonus, the animal care staff who were working inside the aviary were super knowledgeable and were able to share a great deal of information about the unique birds in each section.    It was definitely a highlight of the day.
























































Eventually we coaxed ourselves back out into the lazy river to continue our water adventures......






It was under the pounding waterfall (designed as a natural barrier for the aviary birds) and we were off.

*More to come!*


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

And I'm happy to say.....we pulled the trigger and booked DC for October 31st!    We just couldn't pass up that $99 rate.  SO excited to be doing the dolphin swim again!  

Now, to move things around on the itinerary to accommodate the change....one Aquatica cabana to cancel, two of our all day dining passes that we can cancel as well.  Getting that all sorted out will be my Wednesday afternoon project .


----------



## Tksolomom

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And I'm happy to say.....we pulled the trigger and booked DC for October 31st!    We just couldn't pass up that $99 rate.  SO excited to be doing the dolphin swim again!
> 
> Now, to move things around on the itinerary to accommodate the change....one Aquatica cabana to cancel, two of our all day dining passes that we can cancel as well.  Getting that all sorted out will be my Wednesday afternoon project .


I’m so hapuppy for you. We’re doing our first DC trip this December and are really looking forward to it.


----------



## dalmatian7

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And I'm happy to say.....we pulled the trigger and booked DC for October 31st!    We just couldn't pass up that $99 rate.  SO excited to be doing the dolphin swim again!
> 
> Now, to move things around on the itinerary to accommodate the change....one Aquatica cabana to cancel, two of our all day dining passes that we can cancel as well.  Getting that all sorted out will be my Wednesday afternoon project .



Whoo hoo!! for you.  Peer Pressure rules!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Im sure when writing up your report you convinced yourself to book it


----------



## Joanna71985

The aviary is one of the things I am looking forward to at DC, as I absolutely LOVE birds! It looks awesome



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And I'm happy to say.....we pulled the trigger and booked DC for October 31st!    We just couldn't pass up that $99 rate.  SO excited to be doing the dolphin swim again!
> 
> Now, to move things around on the itinerary to accommodate the change....one Aquatica cabana to cancel, two of our all day dining passes that we can cancel as well.  Getting that all sorted out will be my Wednesday afternoon project .



The 31st is one of the dates I am looking at! Maybe I should go with that one


----------



## pattyw

The bird aviary is so fun! When we've gone in the past, the birds are pretty full! I think we should go first thing like you did while they are still hungry! 

Yay on booking the 31st!! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## chiamarie

What excatly is the itinerary thus far?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> What excatly is the itinerary thus far?



With the most recent revisions, it now looks like this:

*Friday:*  late afternoon arrival & a pool night at the Vistana

*Saturday:* Gatorland during the day, Rocco’s Tacos for dinner (assuming you are free to dine with us that evening, @chiamarie ), Old Town’s Halloween Haunt in the evening [with @DontRushMe  and you too, @chiamarie , if you don’t have to work too early the next day]

*Sunday:* SeaWorld, with the Animal Ambassadors Tour [meeting up with @verleniahall ]

*Monday:*  Aquatica

*Tuesday:*  breakfast at Boma (and touring around Animal Kingdom Lodge), dinner at Trail’s End, and the Return to Sleepy Hollow event & dessert party at Fort Wilderness in the evening.  Between breakfast and dinner, we have no plans……maybe a pool day?

*Wednesday:* Discovery Cove 

*Thursday:* SeaWorld, with the Sea Lions Tour

*Friday:* Disney Springs during the day [meeting up with @afan ], and the Ferrytale Wishes Dessert Cruise at night [preceded by Hash House A Go Go for dinner with @pattyw  …. Patty, did you and Joe decide if you are also coming along to the fireworks cruise?]

*Saturday:*  morning flight home

You will have to let me know if Saturday night works for you for dinner....if not, I'll start reworking the plans .   Do you generally have to work early on Sundays?


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Patty, did you and Joe decide if you are also coming along to the fireworks cruise?]



We're in!!  Reservation made!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Tksolomom said:


> I’m so hapuppy for you. We’re doing our first DC trip this December and are really looking forward to it.



I am SO excited for you!!  Discovery Cove is an incredible park.....I'll hedge a bet to say it will be your favorite day of the whole vacation.  Is your family doing the dolphin swim as well?


dalmatian7 said:


> Whoo hoo!! for you.  Peer Pressure rules!!!!



Ain't that the truth, sister!!  You guys made me do it .  (That's my story and I'm sticking to it )



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Im sure when writing up your report you convinced yourself to book it



It sure was ironic timing, wasn't it?  I get all warm and fuzzy with the May memories, and all of a sudden.....I'm booking another visit! 



Joanna71985 said:


> The aviary is one of the things I am looking forward to at DC, as I absolutely LOVE birds! It looks awesome
> 
> The 31st is one of the dates I am looking at! Maybe I should go with that one



Definitely let me know if you end up reserving for that day.  If that's the case, we'll absolutely plan to meet up and say hello! 



pattyw said:


> The bird aviary is so fun! When we've gone in the past, the birds are pretty full! I think we should go first thing like you did while they are still hungry!
> 
> Yay on booking the 31st!! Happy Halloween!!



It definitely will be all "treats" and no "tricks" this Halloween day!  

Assuming we don't have our dolphin swim first thing, I think we'll head right to the aviary after breakfast when are there again in October.  I would LOVE to have a repeat experience of our May visit!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pattyw said:


> We're in!!  Reservation made!





I'm getting more than a little excited .


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I'm getting more than a little excited .



I'm starting to get excited now that my SF trip has passed.  We check-in in 51 days so I leave in 50!  I'm watching hurricane Florence due to friends and my house in NC, I think it'll just be a lot of rain.  My house isn't in a flood plain and is on a hill so my only concern would be trees from across the street that hopefully the power poles would stop and limbs from my oak trees.  I think the trees are big enough they will be ok, but my inept management co never did get them trimmed like I asked multiple times so fingers crossed I don't mess up my neighbors fence.

I'm also FP stalking trying to change one to Flights of Passage and one to Slinky Dog on days my friend is there, I have both after she's left.  But we have plans in place otherwise because all of the planning is done.  No clothes to buy, do need to get the hair done and the running in but that's it which is kinda nice.  Knock on wood nothing else pops up for me.


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> With the most recent revisions, it now looks like this:
> 
> *Friday:*  late afternoon arrival & a pool night at the Vistana
> 
> *Saturday:* Gatorland during the day, Rocco’s Tacos for dinner (assuming you are free to dine with us that evening, @chiamarie ), Old Town’s Halloween Haunt in the evening [with @DontRushMe  and you too, @chiamarie , if you don’t have to work too early the next day]
> 
> *Sunday:* SeaWorld, with the Animal Ambassadors Tour [meeting up with @verleniahall ]
> 
> *Monday:*  Aquatica
> 
> *Tuesday:*  breakfast at Boma (and touring around Animal Kingdom Lodge), dinner at Trail’s End, and the Return to Sleepy Hollow event & dessert party at Fort Wilderness in the evening.  Between breakfast and dinner, we have no plans……maybe a pool day?
> 
> *Wednesday:* Discovery Cove
> 
> *Thursday:* SeaWorld, with the Sea Lions Tour
> 
> *Friday:* Disney Springs during the day [meeting up with @afan ], and the Ferrytale Wishes Dessert Cruise at night [preceded by Hash House A Go Go for dinner with @pattyw  …. Patty, did you and Joe decide if you are also coming along to the fireworks cruise?]
> 
> *Saturday:*  morning flight home
> 
> You will have to let me know if Saturday night works for you for dinner....if not, I'll start reworking the plans .   Do you generally have to work early on Sundays?



Looks like a great trip!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Definitely let me know if you end up reserving for that day.  If that's the case, we'll absolutely plan to meet up and say hello!



Will do!


----------



## Inhislove

We aren’t pass holders anywhere this year (thanks to a precious baby girl who joined our family this year), so I can’t see the pass holder site for Discovery Cove. How much was the normal DC day pass holder rate (without dolphin swim)?


----------



## AntimonyER

Yay for signing up for another Discovery Cove day! @$99 how could you not?

Watching Hurricane Flo this morning, living in Coastal Georgia, we are kind of on the edge, not supposed to get anything serious, but not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> And I'm happy to say.....we pulled the trigger and booked DC for October 31st!



Your trip sounds amazing - just like the all do. But I'm thinking that your arm isn't too bruised up by all the twisting it took to convince you to book DC for your trip!  Hehehe!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Friday, May 11th:  Discovery Cove, continued




*

The Wind Away River at Discovery Cove is probably our favorite attraction in the park.   I’m not sure how long the loop is, but it takes a good while to go all the way around…….not stopping, its got to be easily 20 minutes to do the full circle (perhaps even more).  The depths change throughout the river – anywhere from waist deep to more than 8 feet – and the river floor is sandy in places and stony in others.  We always find water shoes a must in the lazy river to protect against battered toes.






The speed of the current changes as you float along, there are multiple waterfalls, and the river passes through the free-flying aviary, under bridges, and beneath at least one fallen “tree”.    The lush foliage, mature trees, and thick bushes evoke the feeling of floating through the jungle.











There are even a few sunken surprises below the surface of the water, for those that enjoy putting the complimentary snorkels and masks to good use.    Great places for some underwater photographs.





Another reason we love this water feature:  the water temperature is ALWAYS warm.  Bathwater warm .  Which is exactly the way I like it .











We would revisit the Wind Away River several times throughout the course of the day.






Another spot we enjoy immensely is the Freshwater Oasis. 






The newest water feature at Discovery Cove (I believe it opened in….2014, I think?), it too boasts a luxurious water temperature and a lush tranquility that just oozes that vacation feel.






At the entrance to the Freshwater Oasis, there are an assortment of sunken loungers where you can enjoy a snack and a beverage from the adjacent food pavilion 






_[Side note:  the snack huts have the most AMAZING warm chocolate chip cookies in the afternoon, and we justified an extra indulgence (or two) with the fact that we were doing lots of swimming to burn off those calories]._











While the Wind Away River showcases the beautiful birds of the aviary, the Freshwater Oasis boasts some animal awesomeness of its own:  specifically a family of marmosets on the center island (who were camera shy on the day of our visit, though we could see their tiny bodies snoozing in the natural alcoves on the island) and these adorable creatures:






The five Asian otters who inhabit their own special section of the Oasis take cuteness to a whole new level .   Watching them work and play, they actually remind me of a group of kittens……those faces are simply captivating.











A wall of glass separates the otters from DC guests, but the large viewing area allows for visitors to enjoy the otters from both above and below the water.   Definitely another place where you can put those snorkels to good use if you are so inclined .

*Still more Discovery Cove yet to explore!  Stay tuned!




*


----------



## chiamarie

Yes, dinner on Saturday works.   However, I am usually early on Sundays, so i will probably will head off after dinner.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

chiamarie said:


> Yes, dinner on Saturday works.   However, I am usually early on Sundays, so i will probably will head off after dinner.



Yay!!  I can't wait! 

Assuming your schedule doesn't change between now and then, will you be at SW on either of our planned days?  (Sunday and Thursday?)


----------



## Joanna71985

DC question- is it possible to use an actual camera in the aviary and by the otters? I have a water-camera, but I'd prefer to use my Nikon if it's possible


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I'm starting to get excited now that my SF trip has passed.  We check-in in 51 days so I leave in 50!  I'm watching hurricane Florence due to friends and my house in NC, I think it'll just be a lot of rain.  My house isn't in a flood plain and is on a hill so my only concern would be trees from across the street that hopefully the power poles would stop and limbs from my oak trees.  I think the trees are big enough they will be ok, but my inept management co never did get them trimmed like I asked multiple times so fingers crossed I don't mess up my neighbors fence.
> 
> I'm also FP stalking trying to change one to Flights of Passage and one to Slinky Dog on days my friend is there, I have both after she's left.  But we have plans in place otherwise because all of the planning is done.  No clothes to buy, do need to get the hair done and the running in but that's it which is kinda nice.  Knock on wood nothing else pops up for me.



I heard this morning that Florence has lost a bit of her steam (which is awesome) but that she's still poised to dump a crazy amount of rain regardless.  Sending good vibes your way that your home weathers the storm without incident, and that your friends remain safe.  Did they evacuate?

It's crazy how close our vacations are creeping up, isn't it??  Fingers crossed that the Disney Gods smile on your Fastpass efforts:  it would be super fun for you to experience those new attractions with your friend.  



Inhislove said:


> We aren’t pass holders anywhere this year (thanks to a precious baby girl who joined our family this year), so I can’t see the pass holder site for Discovery Cove. How much was the normal DC day pass holder rate (without dolphin swim)?



Normal price for October 31st is listed at $229 for the dolphin swim package.   Passmember price is $170.  Passmember day resort only is $100.  So our dolphin swim day came in a dollar under the price for the day resort only.



AntimonyER said:


> Yay for signing up for another Discovery Cove day! @$99 how could you not?
> 
> Watching Hurricane Flo this morning, living in Coastal Georgia, we are kind of on the edge, not supposed to get anything serious, but not out of the woods yet.



That was our thinking, too!!

Florence looks like she could be a real shrew, so stay in and stay safe.  Hopefully forecasts are correct and your area gets away without any major issues.  Do keep us posted so we know you're alright!



Ruthie5671 said:


> Your trip sounds amazing - just like the all do. But I'm thinking that your arm isn't too bruised up by all the twisting it took to convince you to book DC for your trip!  Hehehe!



You guys all know me so well, I'm sure you're well aware that I was already so close to the edge of booking that a sneeze would have pushed me the rest of the way .  Everyone's wonderful reassurance just made me feel far less guilty about the splurge .  I don't know WHY I always feel guilty when I add on those kinds of fun extras, but I do .



Joanna71985 said:


> DC question- is it possible to use an actual camera in the aviary and by the otters? I have a water-camera, but I'd prefer to use my Nikon if it's possible



You can enter and exit the aviary without having to get wet or be in the water (though you can also enter the aviary through the Wind Away River if you so chose as well).  There's a direct path from the walkway to the aviary entrance.  For the otters, though, the only path to them is through the water:  there's no way to avoid getting wet.  So you will likely want to use your waterproof camera when taking pictures of them in the Freshwater Oasis.


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I heard this morning that Florence has lost a bit of her steam (which is awesome) but that she's still poised to dump a crazy amount of rain regardless. Sending good vibes your way that your home weathers the storm without incident, and that your friends remain safe. Did they evacuate?
> 
> It's crazy how close our vacations are creeping up, isn't it?? Fingers crossed that the Disney Gods smile on your Fastpass efforts: it would be super fun for you to experience those new attractions with your friend.



None of my friends are on the coast, they are all inland in the Charlotte area or Raleigh area.  So they are looking more at all the rain since Flo seems to have slowed to a crawl.

It is crazy.  I still haven't figured out how we're already in September


----------



## pattyw

Loving all the DC pictures! Makes me so excited that we'll be adding on a DC day next month! and at $99!!!

I think you said adding the enhanced drink package wasn't worth it?


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> You can enter and exit the aviary without having to get wet or be in the water (though you can also enter the aviary through the Wind Away River if you so chose as well).  There's a direct path from the walkway to the aviary entrance.  For the otters, though, the only path to them is through the water:  there's no way to avoid getting wet.  So you will likely want to use your waterproof camera when taking pictures of them in the Freshwater Oasis.



Thank you! That is good to know


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> None of my friends are on the coast, they are all inland in the Charlotte area or Raleigh area.  So they are looking more at all the rain since Flo seems to have slowed to a crawl.
> 
> It is crazy.  I still haven't figured out how we're already in September



Have you heard any updates on how your house, and that of your friends', are faring?  I've seen some of the news footage, and OMG....the rain .   Some reports said that some areas could get 2.5 feet before its all over......I can't even wrap my head around that.  I am praying that you are spared any flooding.



pattyw said:


> Loving all the DC pictures! Makes me so excited that we'll be adding on a DC day next month! and at $99!!!
> 
> I think you said adding the enhanced drink package wasn't worth it?



We, personally, didn't find the enhanced drink package worth the $30 extra per person.  I wasn't fond of the sangria, and that was the real draw for me (sangria is my FAVORITE drink.....but DC's version was sadly not the best ).  The cuba libre was fine, the rum punch was okay.....but nothing stood out.  We would have been just as satisfied with wine and beer that was included and saved ourselves $60.  It just lacked "value".


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Have you heard any updates on how your house, and that of your friends', are faring? I've seen some of the news footage, and OMG....the rain . Some reports said that some areas could get 2.5 feet before its all over......I can't even wrap my head around that. I am praying that you are spared any flooding.



It started hitting the Charlotte area this afternoon.  They could get 6-12 inches of rain which is nuts.  There were some winds 60+ that were closer than I would like and am hoping as the storm moves west it loses some of that.  For my house it's the wind I'm concerned about, though that much rain can cause issues.  I'm not worried about flooding.  I haven't seen much from friends on fb but I think they're all smart enough for the most part to stay safe and hopefully they are all away from anything that floods.  A friend that owns a condo on the beach got lucky, her side is all fine but the other half that's attached wasn't.  Not sure what that'll mean over all but at least her side is all intact with the 4-8 units it has.


----------



## petals

Joining in alot late. 
I love your photokey shot of you holding the shamu so cute. 

With the dance party I wouldn't care if it was for kids I'd totally join in but probably at the side 

Good to note not to wear Green to seaworld for the green screens! 

Is Empire of the Penguin a fast ride? That was not there when we were in Orlando last?


----------



## chiamarie

I should be at SeaWorld both days.  As for my actual scheduled shifts, that's up for debate.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Let's see if we can get our DC day wrapped up....*

Discovery Cove is a very easy day by planning standards....you don't need any kind of a plan at all, since there are no crowds and no schedules and everything you could want or need is included.  By nature, then, our days there become very free-flowing:  we just kind of move from place to place, from water feature to water feature to the aviary to the food stations as we feel so inclined.  It's hard to do a report as to what we did first, second, third, etc., so for our DC days, its easier to give a summary of what there was to do in each area.






The final water area that I haven't yet talked about is the Grand Reef:  a favorite for many visitors to Discovery Cove.






Featuring the coldest water in the park (aside from the dolphin pools, which are a tad cooler yet.....but access to those areas is limited to short periods and only those guests participating in a dolphin swim), it is home to an assortment of colorful exotic fish, beautiful rays, and numerous sharks.






Snorkels are provided by the park, with the mouthpiece being yours to keep at the end of the day (only the googles need to be returned for re-use).  The area has a soft, sandy bottom dotted by beautiful coral formations.  For this reason, I strongly recommend you wear water shoes in this area as well:  your toes will thank you .






While the Grand Reef is lovely, its not our favorite spot to spend the day, so we generally spend less time here than in the Wind Away River and Freshwater Oasis.  We're warm-water people, so the cooler temps always take a bit to get used to.   I also find the feel of the fish and rays touching your legs as they swim by......some of them are MASSIVE!!!.....a teeny bit on the unnerving side .  Super cool, but oddly bizarre at the same time.  So we generally take the Grand Reef in smaller doses throughout the day, rather than as a main destination.






While its oddly unnerving, let me say how incredible it is to have the unique opportunity to literally reach out and touch this stunning creatures.  It's one of those moments where I just feel so grateful for the chance to have these kinds of experiences.    To give you an idea of how large some of the rays are, check out the size of the animals next to the size of the hand in this picture:






Steve was napping on one of my visits to the Grand Reef that afternoon, and I was so sorry he missed coming along because a DC staffer was feeding the rays and they were all up close and super interested in interacting.   He was a tiny bit jealous of my pictures when I showed him.











The large fish were equally as interested in the afternoon snacks, so several of them swam by where I was standing as well.






The area for the sharks is sectioned off toward the back of the Grand Reef, keeping them away from the free-swimming area where the rays and fish are.






If you are swimming in the Grand Reef, you can get up close along a glass wall and have the feeling of swimming alongside the sharks, very similar to the way the otters are featured in the Freshwater Oasis.   These photos were taken from the elevated bridge and walkway that also borders the shark enclosure, giving guests another vantage point to observe these beautiful creatures.
















As I mentioned, Steve was enjoying a siesta during on of my visits to the Grand Reef, and I found him like this when I finally returned to seek him out:






We stayed right through until park close.  The day there always goes SO fast.

We returned our swim vests to one of the wet suit stations:






.....changed back into our street clothes, and headed back toward the exit to the park.  We gave our sandy feet one final rinse at the foot rinse station (hoping to keep any from tracking into the Uber driver's car):






....and beckoned the Uber as we strolled along the pathway toward the check-in building.






Our driver was literally pulling up as we walked out the doors of the check-in building.   Perfect timing .

Arriving back at the resort, our weary, sun-soaked, waterlogged bodies craved no additional time in the pool or hot tub.  We set to work doing final loads of laundry, and pre-packing the suitcases to facilitate a seamless morning.  We had an early check-out on the itinerary, as the rental vehicle needed to be back at MCO by 8:30 in preparation for our 10:30 am flight home.  It was hard to believe the trip was pretty much over.

*Our departure day, and the final tally of the cost all the fun  is next.*


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We would have been just as satisfied with wine and beer that was included and saved ourselves $60. It just lacked "value".



Yeah- I think the regular drinks will be fine, too. I decided to book one of the new daybeds for our day! They look nice! It says they hold 2 adults so we'll see if it's worth it.  It was $79.  I felt a little guilty on the price, but I figured with the steal of a deal we got, why not?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> It started hitting the Charlotte area this afternoon.  They could get 6-12 inches of rain which is nuts.  There were some winds 60+ that were closer than I would like and am hoping as the storm moves west it loses some of that.  For my house it's the wind I'm concerned about, though that much rain can cause issues.  I'm not worried about flooding.  I haven't seen much from friends on fb but I think they're all smart enough for the most part to stay safe and hopefully they are all away from anything that floods.  A friend that owns a condo on the beach got lucky, her side is all fine but the other half that's attached wasn't.  Not sure what that'll mean over all but at least her side is all intact with the 4-8 units it has.



Even 12 inches of rain, all in one storm, is mind-blowing.  



petals said:


> Joining in alot late.
> I love your photokey shot of you holding the shamu so cute.
> With the dance party I wouldn't care if it was for kids I'd totally join in but probably at the side
> 
> Good to note not to wear Green to seaworld for the green screens!
> 
> Is Empire of the Penguin a fast ride? That was not there when we were in Orlando last?


 aboard!  Better late than never .  The chatter usually goes on for quite a while after my report concludes so there's still lots of time to join in!

Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin has two different options.  One is the "mild" side, one is the "wild" side.   On the wild side, the ride vehicles spin quite sharply at times.  On the mild side, the movement of the ride vehicles is much more smooth and without the herky-jerky spinning.  We have done both, and find the mild side more enjoyable just because the spinning doesn't really add to the experience at all.



chiamarie said:


> I should be at SeaWorld both days.  As for my actual scheduled shifts, that's up for debate.



Awesome!     Maybe we can treat you to a Shamu sundae on your lunch break!



pattyw said:


> Yeah- I think the regular drinks will be fine, too. I decided to book one of the new daybeds for our day! They look nice! It says they hold 2 adults so we'll see if it's worth it.  It was $79.  I felt a little guilty on the price, but I figured with the steal of a deal we got, why not?



Ooooh, fun!!  I can't wait to hear what you think of them!  I hope they are super comfy and nice & spacious!  They are certainly a much better priced option than their cabanas .


----------



## petals

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Antarctica:  Empire of the Penguin has two different options.  One is the "mild" side, one is the "wild" side.   On the wild side, the ride vehicles spin quite sharply at times.  On the mild side, the movement of the ride vehicles is much more smooth and without the herky-jerky spinning.  We have done both, and find the mild side more enjoyable just because the spinning doesn't really add to the experience at all.



Cool we aren’t thrill ride fans so if we try it we’ll definitely be going with the mild side


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*Saturday, May 12th:  "the end"*

Having been so tired after our day of water play at Discovery Cove and an evening of packing up, we were in bed early the night before and managed a very restful sleep before our alarm woke us early on Saturday morning.  Since we mostly just needed to shower, dress and load up the rental vehicle with our luggage, we had enough time to stop for breakfast at Chick-fil-a after checking out of the Vistana.






Chick-fil-a is a southern indulgence for us:  the only one we have near our home is in the Detroit Wayne International Airport, but in the opposite terminal from the one we fly out of.....so we never have a chance to eat there.  We had expected to grab something quick at one of the airport quick service restaurants, but this was a MUCH more palatable option .






Most of the tables had little vases of fresh flowers......such a nice touch! 






We had pretty much the entire restaurant to ourselves at that early hour.   Being the only customers to be served meant we were served quickly, giving us lots of time to enjoy our breakfast before heading in the direction of the airport.






It was chicken sandwiches, hash browns (which were SO hot, crispy and delish ) and milks all around.

I had a chicken biscuit, plain (perfect in its simplicity ):






...while Steve had some sort of chicken-egg-cheese-bagel sandwich.  It was quite sizable!






After finishing up our morning meal, we piled back into the rental and headed off to MCO.  The drive was uneventful and drop off of the Dodge Journey to the Alamo return center was seamless as always.  We took our luggage and headed inside the terminal to bag check and security.






Lines were long at security, but that seems to be a bit of the norm these days at the Orlando airport.  One must arrive with a decent amount of time before their flight and just be patient....unless you have Pre-check, there's precious little else you can do.  Eventually, we made our way through and took the tram to our gate in Terminal A, found a couple of chairs near a wall outlet, and charged our phones while we waited for boarding.  






I popped over to Starbucks and grabbed us a couple of beverages before boarding began.   It would be a while before we would be eating lunch (we'd be back in Michigan by then!) so we rationalized one last vacation splurge.  Calories still didn't count until we were back on northern soil .






The flight home was peaceful and uneventful.   We mostly snoozed and rested:  our busy week of vacation fun + early morning + customary dose of Gravol (to ward of airsickness) was the trifecta of sleep inducers.   Not even the caffeine in the Starbucks Frappuccinos could keep us awake .

Back on the ground, we were met by our driver from Motor City Transportation and after a rather lengthy wait for luggage (not sure what was the delay? ), we were comfortably seated in the back of our town car and on our way home.  We were welcomed by a chorus of loud purrs and wet kitty kisses as soon as we were inside the door .

_*Don't cry because its over.  Smile because it happened.*_

Time to start planning the next trip!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

*The financial summary:  * 






Flights - roundtrip incl. baggage, stretch seating & insurance -  $644.83
Sheraton Vistana Resort - 8 night stay, 2 bedroom villa - $ 965.66
Rental Car- standard SUV with Alamo incl. fuel - $269.54
Motor City Transportation - roundtrip airport service - $165.52
Pet Nanny - care for Violet & Dash - $350.00
Dining and Tips - $694.00
Cabana Rental at Aquatica - $85.31
SeaWorld & Aquatica Annual Passes & Discovery Cove Admission - $591.75
SeaWorld Annual Photokey - $161.99
SeaWorld All Day Dining - one day, two people (prepaid) - $67.08
SeaWorld Dolphin Interaction - $0.00 (thank you @chiamarie !)
Epcot Single Day Admission - $0.00 (another thank you @chiamarie )
Parking at EPCOT - $20.00
Uber charges to/from Discovery Cove, with gratuity - $22.28

Grand total:   $3393.13

*$188.51 per person [8 nights, 9 days]    *


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Not sure if this will work, but this link is supposed to let you view the photo book that I made of the trip.  Someone give it a try and let me know .

https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj


----------



## pepperandchips

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> *The financial summary:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flights - roundtrip incl. baggage, stretch seating & insurance -  $644.83
> Sheraton Vistana Resort - 8 night stay, 2 bedroom villa - $ 965.66
> Rental Car- standard SUV with Alamo incl. fuel - $269.54
> Motor City Transportation - roundtrip airport service - $165.52
> Pet Nanny - care for Violet & Dash - $350.00
> Dining and Tips - $694.00
> Cabana Rental at Aquatica - $85.31
> SeaWorld & Aquatica Annual Passes & Discovery Cove Admission - $591.75
> SeaWorld Annual Photokey - $161.99
> SeaWorld All Day Dining - one day, two people (prepaid) - $67.08
> SeaWorld Dolphin Interaction - $0.00 (thank you @chiamarie !)
> Epcot Single Day Admission - $0.00 (another thank you @chiamarie )
> Parking at EPCOT - $20.00
> Uber charges to/from Discovery Cove, with gratuity - $22.28
> 
> Grand total:   $3393.13
> 
> *$188.51 per person [8 nights, 9 days]    *



First, I snorted when I saw your "finances guy" photo 

Second, wow what a great deal! I can't believe all the savings you and Steve enjoy when in Orlando. Your food budget alone puts me to so much shame  we end up averaging around $100 per person per day!!! We have a budget trip coming up so I'll need to take a note out of your book for some savings.

As a southerner you are right about Chick-Fil-A. The little things like the flowers set them apart. And those chicken biscuits need no gilding, they are perfect as-is, as you know!!!

Thanks again as always for bringing us along on your fabulous vacation it was another awesome Bo-Bina trip. And, again, happy anniversary. It's so heartwarming to see the love between you and Steve. Many many happy years ahead, I'm sure!


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Not sure if this will work, but this link is supposed to let you view the photo book that I made of the trip.  Someone give it a try and let me know .
> 
> https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj



The link worked! What a beautiful photo book!  I would love to make one of these! 

Good job on the vacation budget!! 

Only a few short weeks until your fall trip!


----------



## I-4Bound

Another fabulous trip report! I enjoyed every moment. We won't be back in Orlando until at least next summer, so I'll be living vicariously through your fall trip as well!


----------



## AntimonyER

Thanks for all of this. My wife would be very jealous of your choices for your travel day, chickfila biscuit and frappuccino are her FAVS! Little tip for your next visit, if you want a variation of their menu items (for example, the chicken egg and cheese on a biscuit instead of bagel... MY favorite) they will do it no problem.


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Another brilliant report that I have thoroughly enjoyed. I'm glad your plans are coming together for the next trip 

The financial breakdown is always interesting to see how things compare  although if I don't put mine down all together then I can't really have spent it all, right?? 

Hope you're having a good week and I'll keep a lookout for any future trip reports.


----------



## Joanna71985

So sad the TR is done, but looking forward to the next one! 

And I love Chik-Fil-A! So good


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Calories still didn't count until we were back on northern soil



Ummm, calories don't count until you're unpacked, clothes are washed and put away!  That will buy you at least another day or two!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> $188.51 per person [8 nights, 9 days]



Dang girl, that's some great budgeting.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Not sure if this will work, but this link is supposed to let you view the photo book that I made of the trip.  Someone give it a try and let me know .
> 
> https://www.picaboo.com/share/?shar...e=trg&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=shareproj



Love, love, love the book.


----------



## Joanna71985

Just went through the photobook. It looks great!


----------



## DontRushMe

I'm really thinking I should just pay you to do our Grand Canyon vacation photo album.  I just get so frustrated and give up, I haven't done it and it has been over a year. But it is one that I know I would look at often if I ever completed it.


----------



## dalmatian7

pattyw said:


> Yeah- I think the regular drinks will be fine, too. I decided to book one of the new daybeds for our day! They look nice! It says they hold 2 adults so we'll see if it's worth it.  It was $79.  I felt a little guilty on the price, but I figured with the steal of a deal we got, why not?


We got one too! I am glad I picked that instead of the drink package.
Love the book Gina! 
We are under 40 days crazy!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

pepperandchips said:


> First, I snorted when I saw your "finances guy" photo
> 
> Second, wow what a great deal! I can't believe all the savings you and Steve enjoy when in Orlando. Your food budget alone puts me to so much shame  we end up averaging around $100 per person per day!!! We have a budget trip coming up so I'll need to take a note out of your book for some savings.
> 
> As a southerner you are right about Chick-Fil-A. The little things like the flowers set them apart. And those chicken biscuits need no gilding, they are perfect as-is, as you know!!!
> 
> Thanks again as always for bringing us along on your fabulous vacation it was another awesome Bo-Bina trip. And, again, happy anniversary. It's so heartwarming to see the love between you and Steve. Many many happy years ahead, I'm sure!



You are so sweet .  Thank you so much for all the kind compliments, and the anniversary wishes as well.  So hard to believe its been a quarter century already......savor all those newlywed moments, my friend, because all of a sudden, you'll find yourself old like me!!   (and wondering how the blazes that happened so fast )

I can't understand why Chick-Fil-A hasn't caught on here in Michigan (ditto to Friendly's.......and Sweet Tomatoes!).  Of course, it might be a blessing in disguise ... 'cause I'm sure I'd be there WAY too often if we had one even somewhat close by .



pattyw said:


> The link worked! What a beautiful photo book!  I would love to make one of these!
> 
> Good job on the vacation budget!!
> 
> Only a few short weeks until your fall trip!



If you have never done a photo book with Picaboo before, I can get you a freebie for your first project.  Let me know if you're interested and we can chat .  I have also done photo books through Costco and Shutterfly, but Picaboo is my favorite for ease of use, background choices, and finished product.  PLUS.....there is ALWAYS a Groupon or other discount available to bring your final price way down to something manageable.  My book for our May trip would have been $155 full price through Picaboo, but I paid $35 with a Groupon.



I-4Bound said:


> Another fabulous trip report! I enjoyed every moment. We won't be back in Orlando until at least next summer, so I'll be living vicariously through your fall trip as well!



What???  No trips for a whole year??  Say it isn't so! 

How did you guys fare with Hurricane Florence?  Did I read on your Facebook page that your town mostly escaped her wrath?



AntimonyER said:


> Thanks for all of this. My wife would be very jealous of your choices for your travel day, chickfila biscuit and frappuccino are her FAVS! Little tip for your next visit, if you want a variation of their menu items (for example, the chicken egg and cheese on a biscuit instead of bagel... MY favorite) they will do it no problem.



Your wife has great taste .  

I could easily become hooked on those silky smooth Frappuccinos (as easily as I could become hooked on those chicken biscuits!!).   



Mrs Doubtfire said:


> Another brilliant report that I have thoroughly enjoyed. I'm glad your plans are coming together for the next trip
> 
> The financial breakdown is always interesting to see how things compare  although if I don't put mine down all together then I can't really have spent it all, right??
> 
> Hope you're having a good week and I'll keep a lookout for any future trip reports.



I have done one of those financial summaries for every single vacation we've taken to Orlando.   I print a copy (and make it all pretty with stickers and other embellishments ) and put it on the inside cover of the photo book for the trip along with some of the mementos I save along the way.....our boarding passes, park tickets, wristbands, etc.  It's fun to look back at the early cost summaries (from 2009 onward) and see how costs have changed.  Especially for flights and car rentals!!



Joanna71985 said:


> So sad the TR is done, but looking forward to the next one!
> 
> And I love Chik-Fil-A! So good



Hopefully we'll get a chance to say hello in October, and you'll be featured in the next trip report! 



Ruthie5671 said:


> Ummm, calories don't count until you're unpacked, clothes are washed and put away!  That will buy you at least another day or two!
> 
> Dang girl, that's some great budgeting.
> 
> Love, love, love the book.


I wasn't horrified by the final total this time, especially when it included our annual passes for SW & AQ.  Sometimes I'm like _WHOA! _     We always seem to hover somewhere in the $3500 range.

Do you do anything special with all your awesome trip pictures?  Do you have a Disney "wall of fame" at your house that you just keep adding to with each trip?  (if you don't, you TOTALLY SHOULD!!!!  Your photos always make me smile!!)



DontRushMe said:


> I'm really thinking I should just pay you to do our Grand Canyon vacation photo album.  I just get so frustrated and give up, I haven't done it and it has been over a year. But it is one that I know I would look at often if I ever completed it.



Heck, girl, you don't have to pay me!!  We just need to set up a few Friday coffee dates.   I work for Sam's Club chocolate chip cookies .  You bring snacks, I'll bring drinks, and we'll have a fabulous book of your Grand Canyon memories whipped up in no time .



dalmatian7 said:


> We got one too! I am glad I picked that instead of the drink package.
> Love the book Gina!
> We are under 40 days crazy!



Bring on October!     It can't some soon enough for me!!


----------



## afan

Any movement on your Nexxus apps?  

Going to look at your book now.  I still haven't started mine but haven't quite figured out what I'm going to do with it all for this year yet.


----------



## I-4Bound

Thanks for checking on us! We did fine with the hurricane, with no damage at all thankfully. It's a difficult time of the year to live near the coast! I'll be happy when we're well into October, and the threat has going away for another year.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> If you have never done a photo book with Picaboo before, I can get you a freebie for your first project. Let me know if you're interested and we can chat . I have also done photo books through Costco and Shutterfly, but Picaboo is my favorite for ease of use, background choices, and finished product. PLUS.....there is ALWAYS a Groupon or other discount available to bring your final price way down to something manageable. My book for our May trip would have been $155 full price through Picaboo, but I paid $35 with a Groupon.



No- never have done a photo book before- and would love to! Such a nice momento!!



I-4Bound said:


> Thanks for checking on us! We did fine with the hurricane, with no damage at all thankfully. It's a difficult time of the year to live near the coast! I'll be happy when we're well into October, and the threat has going away for another year.



That's great news! Hurricanes and the aftermath are very scary!


----------



## Ruthie5671

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Do you do anything special with all your awesome trip pictures? Do you have a Disney "wall of fame" at your house that you just keep adding to with each trip? (if you don't, you TOTALLY SHOULD!!!! Your photos always make me smile!!)



I'm old school - I do a real scrapbook.  I have an addiction to Hobby Lobby and Michael's and spend way too much money in those stores.  Or that's what Tony says.  I think if he can drop mega bucks on fishing stuff at Cabela's then I can buy paper, stickers, and sparkly things to make my books!


----------



## dalmatian7

I didn't ask last night because I was typing on my Kindle but what do you use for your photos for Discovery Cove?  Do you use one of the waterproof bags for your phone or do you buy a disposable?  I don't know that I would try it while I was trying to snorkle (way to many things to try to do at the same time  ) but wouldn't mind grabbing some photos while floating.  

Oh and btw, you convinced me to join Costco. The closest one is over an hour from here but my bf from high school lives near there so we will plan a meet up so she can introduce me to the store.  I do plan on using them for my bulk paper items by shipping and the main reason was the rental car was $70 cheaper and I switched up to an intermediate SUV and bit the bullet and rented DD7s booster seat instead of dragging one from home.  Still debating this though since the $70 savings got eaten up by the cost of the rental.  Has anyone else taken a booster with them?  It just seems like a lot of room being taken up in luggage.  I don't want to check it separate because I don't want it destroyed by the time we get there.  Maybe I will see if I have a duffle it will fit in and we can check that bag.  DH is a super frequent flyer club level with the airline CC person so bag check is free.  Still mulling this over.

Also, do you have to show the Costco card at pickup for Alamo?  I wasn't planning on getting to the club prior to our trip so I technically won't have a card in hand (if I have to I can make the trip to the club).  And for the free extra driver, do they just add them that day?  I couldn't see when I booked it where you added someone.  Did I miss something.  

DD7 was looking at your photo book with me last night.  She saw Aquatica pictures and wanted to know if we were going there (the multicolored water slides got her).  Since we technically do have admission because I bought the add on package for Sea World through our DC purchase.....hmmmm.  I am thinking maybe a quick trip on our arrival day since we get in at 11 am.  I was going to pop into SW instead to get a few shows out of the way....there are never enough days on vacation!  

I have decided to try to run the 5k at Castaway Cay on the disney cruise.  I have worked up a modified version of couch to 5k.  I am sure I can get in shape enough to finish it, I just want to be in shape enough that I can walk the next day.  My 40 something self needs to be reminded it can no longer run like its 20 something self.


----------



## pattyw

dalmatian7 said:


> We got one too! I am glad I picked that instead of the drink package.
> Love the book Gina!
> We are under 40 days crazy!



Yay! 
I'm a little nervous as I've heard from a DISer- @Lynne G -that the day beds weren't worth the cost. I don't think I can cancel it now, but if they look bad, I'll talk to a  manager the day of. I'll be there 10/3 so I'll report back to  you about the day bed situation.


----------



## Joanna71985

dalmatian7 said:


> I have decided to try to run the 5k at Castaway Cay on the disney cruise.  I have worked up a modified version of couch to 5k.  I am sure I can get in shape enough to finish it, I just want to be in shape enough that I can walk the next day.  My 40 something self needs to be reminded it can no longer run like its 20 something self.



I'm hoping to do the 5k on my upcoming cruise too! I keep saying I will, but I never did


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> Any movement on your Nexxus apps?
> 
> Going to look at your book now.  I still haven't started mine but haven't quite figured out what I'm going to do with it all for this year yet.



Not a peep from Nexus yet.   They charged my credit card weeks ago for both applications, so I keep thinking that we'll be getting our letters in the mail any day (we applied by mail, so we apparently have to wait for the notice by mail....we can't check the status online ).  I am losing hope that we'll have the cards in time for our October trip.

Now that our May trip book is finished, I'm using the lull between now and October to work on our "2018" book (pics of everything else from this year besides our Florida trip).  Plus, the firm that I worked for in Canada has asked me to help them with THEIR photo books from the customer events that they've held since we moved to Michigan.....so apparently I'll be on the Picaboo site A LOT in the coming weeks.  I can't wait to hear how yours turns out!!



I-4Bound said:


> Thanks for checking on us! We did fine with the hurricane, with no damage at all thankfully. It's a difficult time of the year to live near the coast! I'll be happy when we're well into October, and the threat has going away for another year.



What a relief.  I am SO glad you made it through unscathed .

@AntimonyER , how about you guys?  Is everything well post-storm?



pattyw said:


> No- never have done a photo book before- and would love to! Such a nice momento!!
> 
> That's great news! Hurricanes and the aftermath are very scary!



The books are my favorite souvenirs of our trip.....and generally are the reason I can justify paying for photo packages at the theme parks.  When I know the pictures will be used in the books (in addition to the ones that get printed and hung on our walls), I don't mind spending the $$ on the digital pics.  And call me old fashioned, but there's just something that feels so good about having special memories preserved in a very tangible way......USB keys and flash drives are fine, but I want to see and feel those memories on something "real".



dalmatian7 said:


> I didn't ask last night because I was typing on my Kindle but what do you use for your photos for Discovery Cove?  Do you use one of the waterproof bags for your phone or do you buy a disposable?  I don't know that I would try it while I was trying to snorkle (way to many things to try to do at the same time  ) but wouldn't mind grabbing some photos while floating.
> 
> Oh and btw, you convinced me to join Costco. The closest one is over an hour from here but my bf from high school lives near there so we will plan a meet up so she can introduce me to the store.  I do plan on using them for my bulk paper items by shipping and the main reason was the rental car was $70 cheaper and I switched up to an intermediate SUV and bit the bullet and rented DD7s booster seat instead of dragging one from home.  Still debating this though since the $70 savings got eaten up by the cost of the rental.  Has anyone else taken a booster with them?  It just seems like a lot of room being taken up in luggage.  I don't want to check it separate because I don't want it destroyed by the time we get there.  Maybe I will see if I have a duffle it will fit in and we can check that bag.  DH is a super frequent flyer club level with the airline CC person so bag check is free.  Still mulling this over.
> 
> Also, do you have to show the Costco card at pickup for Alamo?  I wasn't planning on getting to the club prior to our trip so I technically won't have a card in hand (if I have to I can make the trip to the club).  And for the free extra driver, do they just add them that day?  I couldn't see when I booked it where you added someone.  Did I miss something.
> 
> DD7 was looking at your photo book with me last night.  She saw Aquatica pictures and wanted to know if we were going there (the multicolored water slides got her).  Since we technically do have admission because I bought the add on package for Sea World through our DC purchase.....hmmmm.  I am thinking maybe a quick trip on our arrival day since we get in at 11 am.  I was going to pop into SW instead to get a few shows out of the way....there are never enough days on vacation!
> 
> I have decided to try to run the 5k at Castaway Cay on the disney cruise.  I have worked up a modified version of couch to 5k.  I am sure I can get in shape enough to finish it, I just want to be in shape enough that I can walk the next day.  My 40 something self needs to be reminded it can no longer run like its 20 something self.



I just used my phone for our Discovery Cove pictures.  When we were in the water, I put it in a waterproof pouch.......Ebay had great ones for right around $5.  I was skeptical on quality but the pouch was super air-tight.  Not a drop of water got in.

Glad to hear that you saved some good $$ on your rental with your new Costco membership!!     I know ours has paid for itself twice over just in car rentals, so anything we save at the warehouse is just a bonus.  We have never been asked for it at the rental car pickup, but its my understanding that they CAN ask you for it if they want.  I'd recommend doing online check-in so you can skip the counter and go straight to the garage....I'm doubtful the gate agent (which will be the only person you actually have contact with) will even care if you have your card or not.

The free second driver you can add on when you do online check-in.  Then they have to present their license to the gate agent as you are leaving.

Aquatica would be an awesome pick for your arrival day, especially if you're not out of pocket for admission.  Even if you can get in a few hours of slides and fun, it would be a win.  You absolutely MUST do Roa's Rapids if you go!!  It's SO much fun!

I admire your stamina......a 5K is mighty impressive, my friend.  This is more my motto these days :







pattyw said:


> Yay!
> I'm a little nervous as I've heard from a DISer- @Lynne G -that the day beds weren't worth the cost. I don't think I can cancel it now, but if they look bad, I'll talk to a  manager the day of. I'll be there 10/3 so I'll report back to  you about the day bed situation.



I read Lynne's reply as well....and wow, what a bummer for her!!  I sure hope you have a better experience.  I know, though, that Discovery Cove won't hesitate to refund you if you're anything but satisfied, so at least you can go expecting the worst but hopefully being happily surprised.



Joanna71985 said:


> I'm hoping to do the 5k on my upcoming cruise too! I keep saying I will, but I never did



Cool!  Where are you cruising to, and when is your trip?

Steve and I have never tried a cruise yet.  We have family members who LOVE it, though.  They wouldn't vacation any other way.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Ruthie5671 said:


> I'm old school - I do a real scrapbook.  I have an addiction to Hobby Lobby and Michael's and spend way too much money in those stores.  Or that's what Tony says.  I think if he can drop mega bucks on fishing stuff at Cabela's then I can buy paper, stickers, and sparkly things to make my books!



I LOVE scrapbooking!!!  I did our first few trips in "real" scrapbooks, and they were so much fun to do (not to mention are spectacular to look at).  My only complaint were that they are super large to store, whereas the photobooks are slim and much more bookshelf-friendly.  'Cause I normally needed at least 4 books for each trip......I have a bit of a picture problem .

There are way worse addictions to have than Hobby Lobby and Michaels.....both places always have such great coupons!!  So its like you're actually SAVING money rather than spending it!


----------



## afan

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Not a peep from Nexus yet. They charged my credit card weeks ago for both applications, so I keep thinking that we'll be getting our letters in the mail any day (we applied by mail, so we apparently have to wait for the notice by mail....we can't check the status online ). I am losing hope that we'll have the cards in time for our October trip.
> 
> Now that our May trip book is finished, I'm using the lull between now and October to work on our "2018" book (pics of everything else from this year besides our Florida trip). Plus, the firm that I worked for in Canada has asked me to help them with THEIR photo books from the customer events that they've held since we moved to Michigan.....so apparently I'll be on the Picaboo site A LOT in the coming weeks. I can't wait to hear how yours turns out!!



I didn't know you could apply with a paper app.  I will say since I was checking online daily I had about given up hope of it getting done any time soon that that's around when it came.  So fingers crossed.  I think it was 4-5 weeks from when I applied to when I could make my appt if I remember correctly.

My problem between the book and scrapbooking is while the scrapbooking takes more time and mess I can more easily use the little things I want to add.  So instead of using a picture of a fast pass or a brochure I can just put that in.  I have a friend that does digital scrapbooking and while she's always bugging me about it, which is why I don't want to ask her about it, I do need to look into that because I want to be able to put stuff over photos or stuff like that.  Just not sure if I can.  However, like you said, my last WDW book is so fat from adding pages it's ridiculous.

And then it comes back to, but I have all this scrapbooking stuff and wouldn't need to buy much so why am I spending more except that I do have to get the photo's printed.  Costco is generally a good price though so it's not terrible.  I don't know.


----------



## AntimonyER

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> @AntimonyER , how about you guys?  Is everything well post-storm?



Yep! It stayed far enough north that we only had a breezy, drizzly weekend.


----------



## pattyw

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The books are my favorite souvenirs of our trip.....and generally are the reason I can justify paying for photo packages at the theme parks. When I know the pictures will be used in the books (in addition to the ones that get printed and hung on our walls), I don't mind spending the $$ on the digital pics. And call me old fashioned, but there's just something that feels so good about having special memories preserved in a very tangible way......USB keys and flash drives are fine, but I want to see and feel those memories on something "real".



I agree! We don't spend a lot of $$ on souvenirs, but pictures are priceless mementos! and even better when organized in a photo book!



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I just used my phone for our Discovery Cove pictures. When we were in the water, I put it in a waterproof pouch.......Ebay had great ones for right around $5. I was skeptical on quality but the pouch was super air-tight. Not a drop of water got in.



I'm going to look into one of these for our DC day!



AntimonyER said:


> Yep! It stayed far enough north that we only had a breezy, drizzly weekend.



Great news!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Cool!  Where are you cruising to, and when is your trip?
> 
> Steve and I have never tried a cruise yet.  We have family members who LOVE it, though.  They wouldn't vacation any other way.



Eastern Caribbean! The ports (as of now) are St. Thomas and Tortola. And the cruise leaves Sat! 

Cruising is amazing!! This will be my 7th, and they are so much fun


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

afan said:


> I didn't know you could apply with a paper app.  I will say since I was checking online daily I had about given up hope of it getting done any time soon that that's around when it came.  So fingers crossed.  I think it was 4-5 weeks from when I applied to when I could make my appt if I remember correctly.
> 
> My problem between the book and scrapbooking is while the scrapbooking takes more time and mess I can more easily use the little things I want to add.  So instead of using a picture of a fast pass or a brochure I can just put that in.  I have a friend that does digital scrapbooking and while she's always bugging me about it, which is why I don't want to ask her about it, I do need to look into that because I want to be able to put stuff over photos or stuff like that.  Just not sure if I can.  However, like you said, my last WDW book is so fat from adding pages it's ridiculous.
> 
> And then it comes back to, but I have all this scrapbooking stuff and wouldn't need to buy much so why am I spending more except that I do have to get the photo's printed.  Costco is generally a good price though so it's not terrible.  I don't know.



Both traditional scrapbooking and the Picaboo photobooks each have their individual merits, for sure.  I'm not a very crafty person but I did love letting my artsy side loose with scrapbooking.....however with the two cats now, I can't imagine that the process would be anything but stress-inducing .  Violet likes to lay on anything paper, and if she can pick something up in her teeth and cart it away, she will .   Dash likes to bite things, so all of my photos would end up having teeth marks in the corners .     Like you, though, I am a complete pack rat on our vacations:  I keep everything from our boarding passes to expired park tickets.  I incorporate those into the Picaboo books by mounting them on the inside and back covers of the book (one of the reasons why I always purchase the hard cover books) and on the designated blank pages which are included at the front and back by default.

I say you can't go wrong with either method of preserving memories.  Both are such lovely finished products!



AntimonyER said:


> Yep! It stayed far enough north that we only had a breezy, drizzly weekend.



So great to hear .  Hopefully Florence is the last big storm threat of the 2018 season. 



pattyw said:


> I agree! We don't spend a lot of $$ on souvenirs, but pictures are priceless mementos! and even better when organized in a photo book!
> 
> I'm going to look into one of these for our DC day!
> 
> Great news!



Here's the specific one I purchased:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Sport-...r-For-Cellphone-/252364943328?var=&hash=item0



Joanna71985 said:


> Eastern Caribbean! The ports (as of now) are St. Thomas and Tortola. And the cruise leaves Sat!
> 
> Cruising is amazing!! This will be my 7th, and they are so much fun



Sounds AMAZING!!   Have an awesome trip!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Sounds AMAZING!!   Have an awesome trip!!



Thank you! I think it will be a lot of fun


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi all ,

I have started a separate thread for our October PTR/trip report.  Please come join in the chatter here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...wild”-theme-oct-nov-18.3707756/#post-59771110


----------



## chicagoshannon

I lost you there for  while and I see you've finished up!  I'll go join the new thread!


----------

